# (دورة الفوتوشوب الاحترافيه)(بين يديكم الان)



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
::::::::::::::::





كل الروابط الخاصه بالدوره
تجدونها هنا متجدده بأستمرار
:::::::::::::::::
للذهاب الي موضوع لينكات الدروي والأضافات 
والمواد المرفوعه من أجل الدوره اضغط الصوره أدناه




سيتم تعديل المشاركه ووضع الرابط لحين موافقة الادراه علي الموضوع
::::::::::::::::
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
اختصارات الروابط والدروس التي يتم مشاركتها 
فى كل مشاركه
:::::::::::::::::::



::::::::::



:::::::::::



::::::::::::



:::::::::::::



::::::::::::
رابط لفلتر التفريغ وفلتر تنعيم البشره وفلتر ضبط الالوان



سنستخدمهم لاحقا ولكن لا بأس بتحميلهم الان
سنعرف كل شيء عنهم قريبا
::::::::::::
 تحميل الدرس الاول 
الدرس عباره عن ملف فيديو مضغوط



::::::::::
 تحميل الدرس التانى 



::::::::::::::
تحميل الدرس الثالث



روابط أجزاء الدرس الثالث



::::::



::::::::



::::::::::
الدرس الرابع
:::::::::::::::
الجزء الأول



:::::::::::
الجزء الثاني



::::::::::
الجزء الثالث



::::::
الجزء الرابع



::::::::::::::
كلمة السر الخاصه بالدرس أرسلت الي الاعضاء المشتركون فى الدوره علي الخاص
أي عضو من الكنيسه يحتاج كلمة السر يمكنه طلبها من أحد الاخوه المشتركون فى الدوره
أو أرسل طلب كلمة السر لي علي الخاص
وهذا لوجود بعض المختلسين الذين يقوموا بتحميل الدروس ويحرروها لأنفسهم 
ونشرها فى منتديات أخري علي أنهم أصحاب الدروس
وضعت شعار الكنيسه بشكل مكبر فى الدروس حتي يصعب تحرير الدرس علي أحدهم
هذا أن تمكن احدهم من الحصول علي الدرس ..فمن يسبب له الشعار الكبير أي أزعاج
يمكن أزالته دون أدني مشكله الي الشعار الاول
:::::::::::::::::::
طريقة تجميع أجزاء الدروس المقسمه الي أجزاء
:::::::::::::
بعد الانتهاء من تحميل الاجزاء الخاصه بكل درس
أتبع الصور الأتيه
اتبع الصور الاتيه
:::::::::::::::::::::::
(1)




::::::::::::::
(2)




:::::::::::::
(3)




::::::::::::::
(4)
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1117996479.jpg
:::::::::::::
سيتم تحديث هذه المشاركه دوريا بأذن يسوع
للذهاب الي موضوع لينكات الدروي والأضافات 
والمواد المرفوعه من أجل الدوره اضغط الصوره أدناه

::::::::::::::::::::::::::




::::::::::::::::::::::::::
[YOUTUBE]57LwbRnLCgc&feature[/YOUTUBE]
::::::::::::::::::::::::
[YOUTUBE]TvUPWLQ_u6I&feature[/YOUTUBE]
::::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء 
بمنتدي الكنيسه العربيه
كنيستنا الغاليه
::::::::::::::::
(الفوتوشوب)
نسمع كثيرا عن هذا البرنامج الشهير.........
الذي يعتبر واحد.......
من افضل البرامج التي انتجتها.......
شركة ......
(adobe)
العملاقه........
سأقدم دورة لتعليم البرنامج.......
مصممه خصيصا لكم اخوتي الاحباء...
ولمن يرغب فى احتراف البرنامج....
فقط لكي تبدأو معي....
ليس عليكم سوي.....
التسجيل فى الدوره ......
من خلال بعض المعلومات.......
التي ستساعدني......
فى تقديم الدوره..
بأفضل شكل ممكن.........
كي تسجل فى الدوره ....
اخي الحبيب...
اختي الغاليه.....
:::::::::::::::::::::
اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
:::::::::::::::::::::::
التسجيل فى الدوره بدأ من تلك اللحظه......
مدة التسجيل اسبوع وبعدها ستنطلق الدروس......
سأضع رابط البرنامج لمن ليس لديه البرنامج......
الرابط مباشر ويدعم الاستكمال.....
سأقوم بوضع شرح عن طريقة تثبيت البرنامج.......
لمن ليس لديه المعرفه عن طريقة تثبيته....
واضافات البرنامج سأضعها اثناء الدروس.......
ان كنت تبغي العلم....ز
فمن اجل يسوع نوفره لكم دون مقابل......
من اجل محبته ورضاه......
يسوع يرزقكم محبته......
تحياتي لكم...
اخاكم الصغير ......
++بداية العمر++
::::::::::::::::




::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول

​


----------



## اليعازر (22 فبراير 2012)

دعني أسجل أولا إعجابي الشديد بطريقتك في عرض الدورة،و جمع المعلومات بطريقه احترافية.

وأقدم اعتذاري عن المشاركة في هذه الدورة الهامة ، بسبب ضيق وقتي حالياً، على انني سأكون حتماً من المتابعين لأخبارها.

الرب يبارك خدمتك.

.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
::::::::::::::::::
شكرا لك
اخي الحبيب
"اليعازر"


> دعني أسجل أولا إعجابي الشديد بطريقتك في عرض الدورة،و جمع المعلومات بطريقه احترافية.


اشكرك جدا جدا اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::


> وأقدم اعتذاري عن المشاركة في هذه الدورة الهامة ، بسبب ضيق وقتي حالياً، على انني سأكون حتماً من المتابعين لأخبارها.


انا من ابدي حزني لعدم تسجيلك بها
ولكني عندي امل بأنك ستسجل فى اي وفت تحب
ويمكنك متابعة ما فاتك علي الخاص
:::::::::::::::


> الرب يبارك خدمتك.


امين اخي الحبيب
ويرزقك محبته
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
اخوكم 
++بداية العمر++
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2012)

*سجلني *

*اولا احيي حضرتك علي المجهود الجميل ده *

*تعريف بنفسي *
*الاعضاء هننا مخدوعين فيا وفاكرين ياما هنا ياما هناك *
*بس الحقيقه انا هاوي فوتو شوب *
*وبحاول اوفر وقت اني ادرس بكشل اكديمي لاني ناوي اشتغلها كمهنه *

* ودي فرصه عظيمه اني انمي معلوماتي *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"


> سجلني


تم تسجيلك اخي الحبيب
رغم تغاضيك عن مليء بقية 
بيانات التسجيل 
::::::::::::::


> تعريف بنفسي
> الاعضاء هننا مخدوعين فيا وفاكرين ياما هنا ياما هناك


لا تقلل من شأن نفسك اخي الحبيب
 انت تعرف امكانياتك جيدا 
كما اعرفها انا من رؤيتي
 لاعمالك الجميله
:::::::::::::::::


> بس الحقيقه انا هاوي فوتو شوب


كل خبير هاوي اخي الحبيب 
:::::::::::::::::::::


> ودي فرصه عظيمه اني انمي معلوماتي


سنتشارك كل معلومه سويا 
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب 
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلننننننى جدااااااا 
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
3 %:smile01
اخرى اشيل خلفية من الصور ههههههه
 ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
98%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
99.6 
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
95 %
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
80%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
فيديو تفصيلى 
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
التززززم بإذن ربنا 

احب اشكرك جداااااا اخونا بداية العمر 
بجد شغل جميل و ربنا يكمل
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2012)

*اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلنى
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
60 %
 ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
100%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
لو ليا عمر اكيد هكمل  100 %
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
90 %
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
40% 
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
كتابه لاني غالبا بفتح من الموبيل 
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
التزم
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*سجلني عشر مرات 
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
> *سجلنى *
> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
> *0% :smile01*
> ...



*ثانكس على موضوعك الجامد
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
"+Bent El3dra+"
:::::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل اختي الغاليه
::::::::::::::::


> احب اشكرك جداااااا اخونا بداية العمر
> بجد شغل جميل و ربنا يكمل


اشكرك جدا اختي الغاليه
امين امين 
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
::::::::::::::
اخي الحبيب 
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
:::::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح 
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
اخي الكبير  الحبيب
"Molka Molkan"
انت تعلم ما بيننا
:::::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل اخي الكبير
:::::::::::::
وشرف لي تسجيلك
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
اختي الغاليه
"+SwEetY KoKeY+"
::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح 
:::::::::::::::::


> ثانكس على موضوعك الجامد


العفو اختي الغاليه
انا فى خدمتكم
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 فبراير 2012)

> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
> سجلنـــــــــى :ura1:
> 
> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
> ...




ميرسى جدا ليك
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"+ بريسكلا +"
::::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل
:::::::::::::::::::


> ميرسى جدا ليك
> ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك


امين امين اختي الغاليه
اشكرك جدا
::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## bob (22 فبراير 2012)

*انا متابع معاكم بس لظروف الوقت مقدرش اوعد بالالتزام
ايه وضعي ؟
*


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلني 

ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
5%

ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
80%

رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
90%

خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
95%

سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
90%

سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
كتابة وفيديو

ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
ألتــــــــــــــزم 


رااااائع جدا أخي الغالي 
الرب يباركك ويبارك عملك الرائع 
وبتمنى الإفادة للجميع ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"bob"
يمكنك مليء
بيانات التسجيل
 ومنها سأحدد
كيف اخدمك دون ان 
يفوتك شيء فى الدوره
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اختي الغاليه
"Rosetta"
:::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح 
:::::::::::::
يسعدني جدا تسجيلك
:::::::::::


> رااااائع جدا أخي الغالي
> الرب يباركك ويبارك عملك الرائع


اشكرك جدا اختي الغاليه 


> وبتمنى الإفادة للجميع .


امين امين
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
:::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
​


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2012)

> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني


*سجلني*


> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به


*بدائيات بس*


> ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا


50%


> رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه


*(70%)*


> خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه


95%


> سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه


85%


> سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء


*مش بتفرق معايا اي طريقة*


> ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس


*مممممم هي دي المشكلة مش عايز اقول اني حلتزم و مقدرش اكمل بس ححاول (التزم)*

*شكرا يا حبيبي و ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"bob"
::::::::::::::::
تم تسجيلك 
:::::::::::::
سأحرص علي 
محاولة الا يفوتك
 شيء من الدوره 
بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::::
يمكنك متابعة الدوره
والتواصل فى
 الدروس عبر الخاص
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 فبراير 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
معكم اكيد سجلني 

ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
نقدر نقول 55% 

 ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
70 %

رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
انشاء الله 100%

خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
90%

سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
70%

سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
فيديو

ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
التزم

موضوع جميل بجد ميرسي كتير  لحضرتك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"+febronia+"
::::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
::::::::::::::::::


> موضوع جميل بجد ميرسي كتير لحضرتك


اشكرك جدا اختي الغاليه
:::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
:::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 فبراير 2012)

*اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلنى
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
90 %
 ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
80 %
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
باذن ربنا اقدر  
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
90  % 
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
 80% بس ى اهميتها ايه ؟
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
كتابه وصورة وفيديو احنا مش مستعجلين نخلث الدرس والكل يخلثوا الواجب
 ونبتدى فى درس جديد عشان نضمن ان الكل اتعلم
 ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
التزام باذن ربنا​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"G.a.L.a.x.y"
::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل 
::::::::::::::::


> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
> 90 %


ما رأيك فى تولي الدوره بدلا مني 
اعتقد ان مستواي اقل من  90%   :thnk0001:
من سيقدم المعلومه للأخر  :act23:
::::::::::::::::


> سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
> 80% بس ى اهميتها ايه ؟


قد يكون هناك من الاعضاء 
من لا يجيد التعامل مع البرنامج لعدم 
خبرته باللغه الانجليزيه
فوضعت طلب معرفة المستوي فى اللغه الانجليزيه 
من الاخوه المشتركين لكي أتابع مع من لا يجيدون الانجليزيه 
واعطائهم مفهموم عن معاني الخيارات والقيم فى الفوتوشوب
باللغه العربيه
:::::::::::::​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلنى شكراً
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
05%
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
99%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
90%
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
95%
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
70%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
اى حاجه
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس


​التزم ع قدر استطاعتى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*أشكرك على الدورة المفيدة , الرب يباركك

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلني 
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به.
5%
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
65%-75%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
96%
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
85%
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
95%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
كتابة و صور 
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
ألتزم بأذن المسيح 
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"Servant Of Christ"
::::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
::::::::::::::::::::
شرف لي طلب تسجيلك
::::::::::::::::
افتقدتك فى
 موضوعاتي منذ فتره
:::::::::::::


> أشكرك على الدورة المفيدة , الرب يباركك


العفو اخي الحبيب الغالي..
امين امين
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 فبراير 2012)

*اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلنىىىىىى شكرا*
*
**ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
**75 %*
*
**ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
80 %*
*
**رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
100 %*​*​​**خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
100 %*
*
**سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
65 % ... معايا اعدادية قديمة*​*​**سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
**كتابة - صور - فيديو  ... الاسبقية بالترتيب*

*ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
التزم والله على ما اقولة شهيد *​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلني ==== اولا احب اشكرك اخونا بداية العمر علي مجهودك الرائع 
في خدمة المنتدي واعضاءؤه 
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
10%
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
60%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
90%
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
90%
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
95%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)
(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء

فيديو او كتابه

ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس

التزم0


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلنى جداا جدا جداااااااا 
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
10%
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
40%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
60%
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
60%
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
60%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
الفيديو اكتر لانه بيخلى الواحد يشوف اللى بيحصل وكمان لو موجود معه صوت يشرح هيكون اجمل واجمل
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
التزم
وشكرا لتعب محبتك وتعبك معانا 
ومنتظرين الدورة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"Coptic4Ever2"
:::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"netta"
::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح 
::::::::::::::
شرف لي
 تسجيلك فى الدوره
:::::::::::::


> اولا احب اشكرك اخونا بداية العمر علي مجهودك الرائع
> في خدمة المنتدي واعضاءؤه


اشكرك جدا اختي الغاليه
اسأل يسوع ان يرزني خدمتكم
الي اخر يوم فى عمري
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
:::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
:::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
::::::::::::::


> وشكرا لتعب محبتك وتعبك معانا


العفو احي الحبيب 
انا فى خدمتكم
:::::::::::::::


> ومنتظرين الدورة


الدوره ستنطلق بعد اسبوع
من وقت الاعلان عنها
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 فبراير 2012)

*اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلنى
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
45 %
 ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
85 %
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
ربنا يدبر 100%
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
90  % 
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
 80 %
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
كله شغال
 ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
التزام و ربنا يدبر

+++​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"elamer1000"
:::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
وشرف لي تسجيلك
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم 
اخوتي الاحباء
:::::::::::::::::::
تبقي اربعة ايام علي
انطلاق الدوره
:::::::::::::::
(تنبيه هام)
الاعضاء المسجلون حتي هذه اللحظه 
يتمتعون بكافة مزايا الدوره
لانه تم تصميم
 اختبارات خاصه 
لكل مشترك
حتي الان
من يرغب فى الاشتراك
بعد انتهاء الدوره
:::يحق له المشاركه فى الدروس:::
:::يحق له متابعة الدوره :::
:::يحق له المشاركه بأسئلته:::
:::يحق له تحميل الدروس:::
:::لا يتوفر لديه المشاركه فى الاختبارات:::
:::لا يتوفر لديه الاشتراك فى المسابات:::
:::لا يتوفر لديه المشاركه فى تصاميم الدوره:::
:::لا يتوفر لديه الحصول علي خامات تطبيق الدروس:::
:::لا يتوفر لديه التعليق المتابعه علي الخاص فى حال عدم وجوده اثناء الدروس:::
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم
++بداية العمر++
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*جميل جدا ....أريد تفاصيل عن كيفية أعطاء المحاظرات في الدورة ان أمكن 
سلام و نعمه *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"Servant Of Christ"
:::::::::::::::::::
انا اسف جدا اخي 
الحبيب لا تحزن مني
ولكن الدوه معده بطريقه لا يمكن الافصاح عنها
فهي جديده من نوعها ارجوك لا تحزن مني
تبقي اربعة ايام علي الدوره 
حينها يمكنك رؤية طريقة المتابعه فى الدوره
وطريقة تقديمها 
ارجوك مره اخري لا تحزن مني 
انا احترمك جدا واحترم شخصيتك جدا
ولكن لا اريد ان افصح عن ذلك 
:::::::::::::::::
تقبل خالص احترامي لك 
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*لا يوجد حزن حبيبي ....يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص ...... *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (25 فبراير 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلنى سجلنى سجلنى سجلنى سجلنى سجلنى سجلنى سجلنى سجلنى سجلنى
 ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
00000000%
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
80%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
99.9999999%
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
99.1%
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
85%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
فيديو
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
ألتزم إن شاء الله

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"Servant Of Christ"
:::::::::::::::::::


> لا يوجد حزن حبيبي ....يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص ......


حسنا اخي الحبيب لا يوجد مشاكل
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطونى"
::::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
تم التسجيل بنجاح
تم التسجيل بنجاح
تم التسجيل بنجاح
تم التسجيل بنجاح
تم التسجيل بنجاح
تم التسجيل بنجاح
تم التسجيل بنجاح
تم التسجيل بنجاح
تم التسجيل بنجاح
  
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
تبقي يومان علي انطلاق الدوره
::::::::::::::::::::
ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء
 المشتركين فى الدوره
الاستعداد والتواجد
قدر المستطاع
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم
اخوتي الاحباء
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 فبراير 2012)

أرجو تحديد تاريخ يوم البداية
والساعة
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 فبراير 2012)

* اتمنى ان اتعلم الفوتوشوب لكن مش عارفة اقدر التزم 100 % ام لا 
**خبرتي في الانجليزية 5 %* :t19:
*وفي الفوتوشوب 0%*
* انفع اشارك معكم؟!!*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني

سجلنى

ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به

0 %

ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا

80 %

رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه

80%

خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه

95 %

سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه

95 %

سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء

فيديو 

 ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس

التزم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطونى"


> أرجو تحديد تاريخ يوم البداية
> والساعة


:::::::::::::::::
فجر اول يوم من الشهر الجديد
ستنطلق دروس الدوره
سيتم ارسال التنبيهات الي الاعضاء المشتركين 
من اليوم 
هناك مواد سيتم تقديمها قبل بداية الدوره
مثل البرنامج الذي تقوم عليه الدوره
وخامات العمل من اضافات للبرنامج 
للمساعده اكثر فى التفاعل مع البرنامج
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
​


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

> فجر اليوم الثلاثون من هذا الشهر


*حبيبي اول مرة اسمع ان شهر فبراير في ثلاثون يوم :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"karima"
::::::::::::::::::


> اتمنى ان اتعلم الفوتوشوب


ستتعلميه باذن يسوع وتصبحي محترفه
::::::::::::::


> لكن مش عارفة اقدر التزم 100 % ام لا


قومي بملأ استمارة التسجيل بحسب المطلوب فيها
وسأحدد كيف يمكن لي ان اخدمك 
دون ان تفوتي اي من الدروس
فهناك خدمة التواصل بدون موعد
عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه
::::::::::::
يجب التسجيل قبل انطلاق الدوره
حتي يكون هناك متسع من الوقت 
لتدبير طرق التواصل معك وتجهيز الأختبارت
::::::::::::::::


> خبرتي في الانجليزية 5 %


لا بأس لا تعوقك فى التعلم 
فمن يريد ان يتعلم لا يجعل هناك من الأمور
ما تمنعه من طلب العلم
::::::::::::::::::::


> وفي الفوتوشوب 0%


ستصبح 99.9% بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::


> انفع اشارك معكم؟!!


فقط قومي بتعبئة استمارة التسجيل
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"karima"
::::::::::::::::::


> اتمنى ان اتعلم الفوتوشوب


ستتعلميه باذن يسوع وتصبحي محترفه
::::::::::::::


> لكن مش عارفة اقدر التزم 100 % ام لا


قومي بملأ استمارة التسجيل بحسب المطلوب فيها
وسأحدد كيف يمكن لي ان اخدمك 
دون ان تفوتي اي من الدروس
فهناك خدمة التواصل بدون موعد
عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه
::::::::::::
يجب التسجيل قبل انطلاق الدوره
حتي يكون هناك متسع من الوقت 
لتدبير طرق التواصل معك وتجهيز الأختبارت
::::::::::::::::


> خبرتي في الانجليزية 5 %


لا بأس لا تعوقك فى التعلم 
فمن يريد ان يتعلم لا يجعل هناك من الأمور
ما تمنعه من طلب العلم
::::::::::::::::::::


> وفي الفوتوشوب 0%


ستصبح 99.9% بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::


> انفع اشارك معكم؟!!


فقط قومي بتعبئة استمارة التسجيل
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
"tasoni queena"
اشكر الرب لعودتك لنا بالسلامه
:::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"bobط


> حبيبي اول مرة اسمع ان شهر فبراير في ثلاثون يوم


اشكرك علي الملاحظه
اعتذر بشده عن
 هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود
(لكل مصمم دوره سهوه)
وأتمني قبول الاعتذار
سيتم التعديل
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام


::::::::::::::
​


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


*حبيبي اعتذار ايه بس انا بهزر معاك مش اكتر 
شوف الوقت المناسب و قول علي طول*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
::::::::::::::::::


> حبيبي اعتذار ايه بس انا بهزر معاك مش اكتر


ولا يهمك اخي الحبيب يروق لي (هزارك) خذ راحتك
:::::::::::::


> شوف الوقت المناسب و قول علي طول


سأبحث عن عدد ايام هذا الشهر 
واضع وقت انطلاق الدوره  
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلننننننى جدااااااا 
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
95 %
 ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
50%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
 50% 
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
 100 %
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
90%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء

مش هيفرق بس اهم حاجة يكون احترافي بجد 
لمسات جديدة

ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس

التزم

جميل و ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"FADY_TEMON"
::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
:::::::::::::::::::


> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
> 95 %


انت لا تحتاج الي دوره 
بل تحتاج الي احد يرسل تنبيه لشركة ادوب كي تطلب منك العمل معها 
مستواك عالٍ جدا  احتاج ان اتعلم منك فتوقيعك يدل علي خبرتك 
:::::::::::::::::


> مش هيفرق بس اهم حاجة يكون احترافي بجد
> لمسات جديدة


ان كنت تبحث عن اللمسات الفنيه الجديده
فمازال مبكرا جدا عليها
فهناك اعضاء zero %  فى الفوتوشوب
يحتاجون اكثر لأن نبقي معهم
يمكننا العمل سويا وتبادل الخبرات سويا فى الخفاء
حتي يأتي موعد اللمسات فقد اطلب منك المساعده ..هذا ان لم تمانع 
تحياتي لك وتقبل اعجابي بتوقيعك وشرف طلب تسجيلك فى الدوره
::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
> "FADY_TEMON"
> ...



يشرفني العمل معاك طبعاً ..وقت متحتجني أنا تحت أمرك ..
ومن المؤكد أن كل واحد وليه لمساته الجميلة ..يعني توقيعك عجبني اللمسة الفنية اللي فيه ولذلك مفيش مانع نتعلم من بعض ..وأنا معاك أخي بداية العمر ..
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::


> يشرفني العمل معاك طبعاً ..وقت متحتجني أنا تحت أمرك ..


انا من لي هذا الشرف
اخي الحبيب
تحياتي لك 
وعما قريب سيكون هناك تواصل بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم اخوتي 
بمنتدي كنيستنا الغاليه
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
كيف حالكم اخوتي الاحباء
::::::::::::::::::::::
فى اول تفاعل حقيقي فى الدوره
اود ان ابدأ بشكر خاص لأخي 
الكبير
الحبيب الغالي 
"molka molkan"
فهو كثيرا ما ارشدني الي الصواب وكثيرا ما وجهني
احترمك جدا يا اخي الكبير
::::::::::::::
اود ان اشكر اخي الحبيب الغالي
"aymonded"
فهو الي قربي دائما
::::::::::::::
اود ان اشكر الغاليه الغريبه
"rosetta"
(واود ان أسألها هل اطلقتي سراحهن ام لا) 
،،،،،،
روابط الدوره جاهزه
:::::::::::::::::
وضعت الراوابط علي الميديا فير 
فمن ليس لديه البرنامج يقوم 
بتحميله وسأضع طريقة تثبيت البرنامج لمن ليس لديه 
الروابط سريعه وتدعم الاستكمال 
:::::::::::::::::
اليكم الروابط اخوتي الاحباء
::::::::::::::::::
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?adntn6dcnx7fhvv
::::::::::::::::
كلمة السر للدخول الي صفحة تحميل الغوتوشوب
arabchurch
:::::::::::::
رابط لمجموعه من الخطوط
:::::::::::::::
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nj469dhn3pbxwkh
::::::::::::::::::::::;
رابط لمجموعه من الاستايلات
:::::::::::::::::::
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?r65aa2sr92f62ur
::::::::::::::::
رابط لمجموعه من الاشكال 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8d3mkikg0dhhqpb
::::::::::::::
رابط لفلتر التفريغ وفلتر تنعيم البشره وفلتر ضبط الالوان
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6oolq70qolh2md7
سنستخدمهم لاحقا ولكن لا بأس بتحميلهم الان
سنعرف كل شيء عنهم قريبا
::::::::::::::::::::
كلمة السر للدخول الي صفحات التحميل فى كل الملفات واجده
arabchurch
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
وعما قريب سأضع طريقة تثبيت البرنامج 
كأول درس فى الدوره
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

*سيتم التحميل ..
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"Molka Molkan"
::::::::::::::::::


> سيتم التحميل ..


:::::::::::
تحميل موفق بأذن يسوع
:::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكي
> اختي الغاليه
> ...





*حاضر سأسجل* 

*اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني*
*سجلنى * 

*ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به*
*0 %* 

*ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا*
*50% ـ 80 ما عدا  نهايه الاسبوع ( السبت والاحد) وايام العطل *

*رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه*
*60% *

*خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه*
*80 %*

*سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه*
*5%* 

*سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)**(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء*

*كتابة فيديو وصور*

*ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهد منك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس 
*
*سأحاول ان التزم قدر الاستطاع*

*
ميرسي ليك اخي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​​​​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> ::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكم اخوتي
> بمنتدي كنيستنا الغاليه
> ...



*ميرسي ليك جاري التحميل*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (28 فبراير 2012)

جار التحميل أخى الغالى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 فبراير 2012)

*حاولت احمل البرنامج لكن طلب مني اكتب الاسم والبلد ورقم السريال
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (28 فبراير 2012)

karima قال:


> *حاولت احمل البرنامج لكن طلب مني اكتب الاسم والبلد ورقم السريال
> *


هو الحاجة الوحيدة اللى طلبها منى هى سيريال
والسيريال هى كلمة arabchurch​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 فبراير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> هو الحاجة الوحيدة اللى طلبها منى هى سيريال
> والسيريال هى كلمة arabchurch​



*انا طلب مني الاسم والقب والبلد 
والسيريال في خمس فراغات*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

> *حاولت احمل البرنامج لكن طلب مني اكتب الاسم والبلد ورقم السريال*


حضرتك بتحاولي تسطبيه ؟


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حضرتك بتحاولي تسطبيه ؟



*مش فاهمه قصدك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

> *مش فاهمه قصدك*



هل حضرتك بتحاولي تعملي setup ؟


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل حضرتك بتحاولي تعملي setup ؟



*لما فتحلي بال Winrar
عملتله Setup
*


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2012)

> اود ان اشكر الغاليه الغريبه
> "rosetta"
> (واود ان أسألها هل اطلقتي سراحهن ام لا)


ليس بعد أخي الغالي .... 
لا زالت مقيدة، فلم يحن الوقت لإطلاق سراحها 

بالنسبة للروابط 
حاليا عندي شوية مشاكل في الإنترنت وسأقوم بتحميلها في أقرب وقت 

ربنا يبارك بخدمتك يا أطيب وأجمل أخ 
سلام المسيح يحميك ويبارك خدمتك الرائعة


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

*حبيبي هل اقوم بتحميل كل الروابط ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"karima"
:::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
::::::::::
سيتم التواصل معكي فى الدروس عبر الخاص
يمكنك متابعة الدوه هنا وقتما تواجدتي
::::::::::::::
وكل الروابط ستجدينها اول بأول علي الخاص
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
::::::::::::
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"بسطس الانطوني"
::::::::::::::::::


> جار التحميل أخى الغالى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويفرح قلبك


تحميلأ موفق بأذن يسوع
اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::


> حاولت احمل البرنامج لكن طلب مني اكتب الاسم والبلد ورقم السريال


لا تقلقي
بعد دقائق سأضع درس ي
وضح كيفية تثبيت البرنامج
عذرأ علي التأخر فى الردود
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::


> هل حضرتك بتحاولي تعملي setup ؟


اشكرك اخي الحبيب
"molka molkan"
لمحاولة المساعده
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
"rosetta"


> ليس بعد أخي الغالي ....
> لا زالت مقيدة، فلم يحن الوقت لإطلاق سراحها


اذا نحن ننتظر ذاك اليوم
:::::::::::::::


> بالنسبة للروابط
> حاليا عندي شوية مشاكل في الإنترنت وسأقوم بتحميلها في أقرب وقت


أسال يسوع ان تنتهي فى اقرب وقت تلك المشكله
:::::::::::::::::::::::


> ربنا يبارك بخدمتك يا أطيب وأجمل أخ
> سلام المسيح يحميك ويبارك خدمتك الرائعة


اشكرك جدا اختي الغاليه
سلام المسيح يحميكي 
:::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"bob"


> حبيبي هل اقوم بتحميل كل الروابط ؟


نعم اخي الحبيب
سنحتاج كل الروابط فيما بعد
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> :::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكي
> اختي الغاليه
> ...



*ميرسي ليك كثير ولاهتمامك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
> "bob"
> ...


*تم التحميل يا حبيبي
شكرا لتعبك*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام  ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::


> ميرسي ليك كثير ولاهتمامك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


اشكرك جدا اختي الغاليه
ان كنتي متواجده
ان بصدد وضع طريقة تثبيت البرنامج
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي اختي الغاليه
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"bob"
:::::::::::::::::


> تم التحميل يا حبيبي
> شكرا لتعبك


:::::::::::::::::::


> تم التحميل يا حبيبي
> شكرا لتعبك


بالتوفيق  اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2012)

*سجلنى سجل ..*
*مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به 25%*
*عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا 50%*
*عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه ( الله أعلم ) باحاول قدر استطاعتى *
*مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه  80 %*
*مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه 90%*
*الطريقه التي أفضلها فى متابعة الدروس (فيديو) /(كتابه) *
* (التزم) *
*التوقيع / عبود عبده عبود *
*أتخدعنا فيك ياعياااااااااد ...ههههههههههه*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباب
:::::::::::::::::
لمن لا يعرف طريقة تثبيت البرنامج 
هذا شرح مبسط فيديو
:::::::::::::::::
[YOUTUBE]R7jPMi-OMqc&feature[/YOUTUBE]
رابط تحميل الدرس للمشاهده علي الجهاز ان احببتم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zxfduitmhdd41b9
كلمة السر للتحميل
arabchurch
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"عبود عبده عبود"
:::::::::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

*تمام اخي الحبيب 
انا عملت Setup  للبرنامج و شغال تمام 
اعمل ايه تاني و اعمل ايه في باقي المرفقات ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"bob"
:::::::::::::::::::


> تمام اخي الحبيب
> انا عملت Setup للبرنامج و شغال تمام
> اعمل ايه تاني و اعمل ايه في باقي المرفقات ؟


 صبرا اخي الحبيب
ضع المرفقات جانبا الان
وانتظر اول دروس الدوره
فى اول يوم فى الشهر الجديد
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2012)

*مجهود رائع يا استاذنا *
*تم التحميل *
*سلام المسيح *
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"


> مجهود رائع يا استاذنا
> تم التحميل


اشكرك اخي الحبيب
تحميل موفق بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح لك اخي
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## zama (28 فبراير 2012)

> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني



سجلني من فضلك ..



> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به



الآن 1 % لإدراك تواجده بالساحة ، لو هتعلم _ بدون مضيعة للوقت _ هستقبل بس دون التناظر بما سبق لي ..



> ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا



بالعادي 100 % ، لو طوارئ لدي 0 % ، لسيادتك التقدير ..



> خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه



بالصيانة السوفت و التعامل مع نظام تشغيل ميكروسوفت 90 % ، بالإلمام العام بكل تقنية الحاسب 

الآلي 2 % بالظبط لتعدد فروع المعرفة ..



> سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه



هكذا ، بخصوص الكمبيوتر 80 % ، بالمحادثات للتعبير 30 % ، لأستقبال المراد 50 % ..



> سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء



فيديو كالمعتاد بمواقع التدريس ..



> ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس



ألتزم ..

==

مُتشكر للحث بالإلتزام ..

==

bye ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"zama"
:::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح
:::::::::::::
امعنت النظر فى استمارة التسجيل الخاصه بك
ودعني اشهد لك بخبرتك فى ملأ الاستمارات وفهم المراد منها


> مُتشكر للحث بالإلتزام ..


الالتزام سبيل رائع لنيل اهدافنا
::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## zama (28 فبراير 2012)

حضرتك هتتعامل بـ version كام للفوتوشوب ، لأجهزه لأنه هناك أختلافات بينهم ؟؟

==

أستأذنك ، حضرتك برج أيه ، حتي لو مش بتعترف بعلم الأبراج و التنجيم و الفلك ؟؟

==

bye ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"zama"
:::::::::::::::::::::


> حضرتك هتتعامل بـ version كام للفوتوشوب ، لأجهزه لأنه هناك أختلافات بينهم ؟؟


Adobe Photoshop 8 CS ME
نسخة الشرق الاوسط
:::::::::::::::


> أستأذنك ، حضرتك برج أيه ، حتي لو مش بتعترف بعلم الأبراج و التنجيم و الفلك ؟؟


لا عليك اخي ... برج الحوت المائي
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب 
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يحميك​


----------



## zama (28 فبراير 2012)

> نسخة الشرق الاوسط



أستأذنك ، ليه بالأساس فيه تعدد لنسخ برامج فنية ، بالرغم من أن الفن ما له وطن ، دا روح أنسانيه 

مرهفة الحس ، ليه الدنيا بتتقسم كدا ؟؟ !!

هل الأمر يتعلق باللغة ، بالرغم من أني ما شوفت فوتو عربي ؟؟ !!

==



> لا عليك اخي ... برج الحوت المائي



لو سمحت ، هوية البرج شمسي و لا قمري ؟؟ 

==

متأسف لو كنت هزعجك بجم أسئلتي ..

==

bye ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"ZAMA"
::::::::::::::::::


> أستأذنك ، ليه بالأساس فيه تعدد لنسخ برامج فنية ، بالرغم من أن الفن ما له وطن ، دا روح أنسانيه
> مرهفة الحس ، ليه الدنيا بتتقسم كدا ؟؟ !!


ليس كذلك اخي .. نسخة الشرق الاوسط ..الاختلاف الوحيد عن باقي النسخ
انها تكون داعمه للغه العربيه .. اي نستطيع الكتابه باللغه العربيه فى البرنامج
ليس اكثر 
::::::::::


> هل الأمر يتعلق باللغة ، بالرغم من أني ما شوفت فوتو عربي ؟؟ !!


يتعلق بلغة الكتابه فى البرنامج فقط وليس لغة البرنامج نفسها
::::::::::::::


> لو سمحت ، هوية البرج شمسي و لا قمري ؟؟
> 
> ==
> 
> متأسف لو كنت هزعجك بجم أسئلتي ..


لا داعي للاسف اخي الحبيب لا اسف بين الاخوه
لكني بصراحه لا اعرف هوية البرج 
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## zama (28 فبراير 2012)

أخويا بداية العمر _ لو تسمح لي بالتأخي _ عارف أن من صفات برج الحوت " الشمسي " ، 

الإلهام و التوهم و الخيال الجامح ، الفن و الدراما و الموسيقي و الشعر ، الموهبة غير الاعتيادية ، 

خلاق ، خجول ، مساعد بجدية ، غامض ..

الكوكب المسيطر لبرجك : المشتري و نبتون ..

لو بشخصك صفات تانية _ توخي الدقة _ ذلك يرجع لخريطة ولادتك ربما تكون مفعمة بـ بعض 

التأثيرات لأبراج أخري بحسب درجة تحديد برجك الشمسي " 30 درجة " و القرنة ..

التصنيف المعنون كتير ، أنا أختصرت جداً ..

دا مختصر صفاته " صـــــــــ310 : 313 ـــــ كتاب موسوعة الأبراج " إيمان السيد " مكتبة زهران 

رقم الإيداع 21083 ..

==

bye ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"ZAMA"
::::::::::::::::::
اولا انا عابر جديد


> الإلهام و التوهم و الخيال الجامح ، الفن و الدراما و الموسيقي و الشعر ، الموهبة غير الاعتيادية ،
> 
> خلاق ، خجول ، مساعد بجدية ، غامض ..


انا فعلا لدي خيال واسع .. وعندي مصادري الالهاميه الخاصه..وشدة التوهم .. الفن والدراما الخياليه فقط ..والموسيقي الـ(سلو) واكتب الشعر ولي قصائد هنا بالمنتدي.. اما بالنسبه للموهبه ..فلا استطيع ان احكم علي نفسي ان كنت موهباً ام لا 
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## zama (28 فبراير 2012)

> اولا انا عابر جديد



أهلاً بآدميتك ..

==

البرج المكمل لبرجك " برج العذراء " ..

مشاهير حوتك : ألبرت أيناشتين 14 آذار / مارس 1879 ، سيد درويش " موسيقار " ، سيدني بوتيه 

" ممثل " ، ماهير بابا " روحاني " ، إليزابيت تايلور " ممثلة " ، فنانين كتير ..

==

برجك ثري التنوع ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"ZAMA"
::::::::::::::::::::


> أهلاً بآدميتك ..


اهلا بك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
:::::::::::::::
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل
فى انتظار بداية الكورس


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
:+ بريسكلا +"
:::::::::::::::::::


> تم التحميل


تحميل موفق بـأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::::


> فى انتظار بداية الكورس


لم يتبقي سوي ساعات علي 
انطلاق الدوره
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
:::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
::::::::::::::::
​


----------



## magedrn (29 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل بنجاح وفى انتظار بدء الدورة 
متشكرين لمجهودك الرائع اخى


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباب
> :::::::::::::::::
> ...



*ميرسي اخي على الشرح
جاري التحميل*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
::::::::::::::::::::::


> تم التحميل بنجاح وفى انتظار بدء الدورة


سويعات قليله وتنطلق الدوره اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::::::


> متشكرين لمجهودك الرائع اخى


انا فى خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
"karima"
:::::::::::::::::::


> ميرسي اخي على الشرح
> جاري التحميل


فى خدمتكم اختي الغاليه
:::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 فبراير 2012)

*ميرسي لحضرتك 
فى انتظار اننا نبدأ *​


----------



## magedrn (29 فبراير 2012)

وصلت وفى الانتظار البدء


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
يتم وضع الدوس الان
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::::
تم اغلاق باب التسجيل لأجل غير مسمي
:::::::::::
الاعضاء الذين يتمتعون بكافة مزايا الدوره
:::::::::::::::::::::





:::::::::::::::::::::::
علي المشتركون الجدد مراجعة شروط الدوره
قبل البدء فى عملية التسجيل
ليعرفوا كيف سيتم التواصل معهم
ويحددوا اذا كانوا سيوافقون علي شروط التواصل ام لا
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## magedrn (29 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك ومحبتك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 فبراير 2012)

بسم الثالوث الاقداس





تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباب
فى كنيستنا الغاليه
اول دروس الدوره
بين ايديكم الان
مدة الدرس ثلاث ايام
بحيث يتاح لكل المشتركين
الاطلاع علي الدروس
وتنفيذ تطبيقات الدروس
ستوضع اسئله لكل درس
وبما ان كل عضو مشترك 
تعهد بألتزامه فى الاختبارات
فعلي كل عضو الاجابه عن اسئلة كل درس
الاسئله سترسل علي الخاص
والاجابه تكون هنا فى الموضوع
لكل سؤال كود معين
يصل السؤال الي العضو علي الخاص
ويقوم العضو بألاجابه عن السؤال
ويسبقه بكود السؤال
::::::::::::
الدرس عباره عن ملف فيديو مضغوط
ها هو رابط الدرس
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7bum21cbwzn1e95
كلمة السر لفك الضغط
arabchurch
وللدخول لصفحة التحميل
arabchurch
::::::::::::::
الدرس ايضا متوفر كتابه وصور 
الصور مرفوعه علي منتدي الكنيسه
:::::::::::::::::::::
الرجاء ايضا مشاهدة الدس من خلال الفيديو
:::::::::::::::::::::
هنا يبدأ الدرس
:::::::::::::::::::




















































:::::::::::::::::::::::
اتمني ان تعم الفائده لكل الاخوه
واتمني ان تصلوا من اجلي
انا جاهز لتلقي اي استفسار 
او اي توضيح بخصوص اي شيء
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء
::::::::::::::::
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
/CENTER]
​​​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 مارس 2012)

*رووووووووووووووووعه*

*ممكن تبقى تجمع الصور دى فى ملف للتحميل هيبقى جميل جدا*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

انتو بتعملو ايه في الموضوع ده
كل مره ادخل واخرج منو مين  غير ما افهم حاجه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"elamer1000"
:::::::::::::::::


> رووووووووووووووووعه


اتمني ان تكون قد استفدت
:::::::::::::::::::


> ممكن تبقى تجمع الصور دى فى ملف للتحميل هيبقى جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


بالفعل اخي الحبيب
كل المواد موجوده بملفات مضغوطه
وسيتم طرحها عما قريب
اشكرك جدا 
صلي من اجلي
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"lo siento_mucho"
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> انتو بتعملو ايه في الموضوع ده
> كل مره ادخل واخرج منو مين غير ما افهم حاجه


لاشيء كل ما فى الامر
اننا نتبادل سويا الخبره والمعرفه 
وتعلم برنامج يدعي 
(Adobe Photoshop 8 CS ME)
بالمناسبه النسخه المرافقه لهذا البرنامج 
وهي اسمها
(Adobe ImageReady CS)
هو من المستخدم بتصميم توقيعك 
ببساطه نتعلم مهارات الجرافيكس
:::::::::::::::::::
هل ستسألين ما الجرافيكس ؟؟
:::::::::::::::::::
اذا تابعي الدوره من بدايتها
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي اختي الغاليه
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مارس 2012)

*حملت اول درس وشوفت الفيديو
حلو الشرح جدا 
ثانكس على مجهودك*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 مارس 2012)

*شكراً حبيبى
جار التحميل ولى عودة....*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*للاسف عندى النت ضعيف جداً
هحاول انهرده او بكره اوصل ال dsl*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

خسارة ينفع اتابع تيب هههههههه
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة +


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"+SwEetY KoKeY+"
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> حملت اول درس وشوفت الفيديو
> حلو الشرح جدا
> ثانكس على مجهودك


فى خدمتكم
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطونى"
:::::::::::::::::


> شكراً حبيبى
> جار التحميل ولى عودة....


فى خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
تحميل موفق...
وانتظر عودتك ..بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
:::::::::::::::::


> للاسف عندى النت ضعيف جداً
> هحاول انهرده او بكره اوصل ال dsl


هذا اليوم الاول من فترة الدرس التي هي ثلاث ايام
اعتقد انه ليك متسع من الوقت
بالتوفيق اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
:::::::::::::::::
اسف جدا لعدم لحاقك بالدوره
ولكن نسير علي نظام معين فى تقديم الدوره
في هذا النظام  نضع لكل عضو الاختبارات الخاصه
والمتابعه الخاصه ونظمنا هذا اثناء فترة التسجيل
اعدك ان كان هناك متسع من الوقت
ساعيره لك لاجهز لك بعض الاختبارات 
ان كنت تنوي التسجيل
اقرأ الاقتباس ادناه
واذا لم تجد ما يمنع
قم بملا استمارة التسجيل


> كي تسجل فى الدوره ....
> اخي الحبيب...
> اختي الغاليه.....
> :::::::::::::::::::::
> ...


مع وضع الاقتباس ادناه فى الاعتبار
::::::::::::::::::::::::


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكم
> اخوتي الاحباء
> ...


تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

بص هسجل ناو لو نفع مع حضرتك ..........


> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
> سجلنى
> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
> نقول 10 %
> ...


ميرسى كتير 

+ بس فين البرنامج اللى هنشتغل عليه 
انا مش عندى أساسا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
::::::::::::::::


> بص هسجل ناو لو نفع مع حضرتك ..........


تم التسجيل بنجاح
:::::::::::::::


> التزم بنعمة المسيح لكن اتمنى يكون الامتحان مناسب لمستوى الدورة


لكل درس اختباراته الخاصه
::::::::::::::::


> ميرسى كتير


فى خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::::::::


> + بس فين البرنامج اللى هنشتغل عليه
> انا مش عندى أساسا


هذا رابط البرنامج والملحقات
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204922&page=7
:::::::::::::::::
وهذا رابط يوجد به فيديو يشرح عملية الـ(setup)
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204922&page=9
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
صلواتك من اجلي
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> "ABOTARBO"
> ...


بجد ميرسى خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
كتر خيرك يارب دايماً
أكيد هذكر حضرتك فى الصلاة
وحضرتك كمان تذكرنى فى صلاتك

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
آمين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

> بجد ميرسى خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> كتر خيرك يارب دايماً
> أكيد هذكر حضرتك فى الصلاة
> وحضرتك كمان تذكرنى فى صلاتك
> ...


اسأل يسوع ان يرزقك طريق محبته
ويهديك عمرا جميلا برفقته 
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 مارس 2012)

مع بداية الدورة الممتازة ​ 
ودرسها الاول ​ 
الحمد الله تم التطبيق وكله تمام​ 






ولى ملحوظة
تقبلى منى على حسب فهمى او على حسب معلوماتى فى البرنامج​ 
عند فتح الصور كل وحده على حده فى اطار منفصل​ 
سوف تظهر فى نافذة الليرات Layers​ 
باسم BackGround او Index​ 
فى حالت BackGround يتم النقل ​ 
فى حالت Index لا يتم نقلها باداة move tool​ 


 
تقبل استفسارى​ 

وللاسف انا لحد دلوقتى مش عارف انزل ولا لينك من اللى حضرتك رفعتهم سواء الخطوط او الدروس الفيديو ... عندى مشكلة فى الجهاز البيت وانا حالياً بكون على جهاز الشغل ومقفول عليا التحميل نهائى 

كنت محتاج اعرف رقم نسخة البرنامج اللى حضرتك رفتعتها​ 
*تحياتى*
*Coptic4Ever2*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"Coptic4Ever2"
:::::::::::::::::::
دعني ابدي اعجابي الشديد بفكرك
فلقد وصلتك رسالتي بحماية حقوق المنتدي
فى الشروحات وهي بوضع شعار المنتدي علي الصور
::::::::::::::::::
يبدو ان تتعامل مع (Adobe Photoshop CS 4)
::::::::::::::
رائع جدا
..........



> ولى ملحوظة
> تقبلى منى على حسب فهمى او على حسب معلوماتى فى البرنامج
> 
> عند فتح الصور كل وحده على حده فى اطار منفصل
> ...


ملحوظتك صحيحه 100%
لكن اود اضافة ان (BackGround) 
تظهر فى انساق الصور
 التي هي مثل (jpeg) كمثال
 او اي امتداد اخر
فيما عدا امتداد (gif) 
وهو لا ينتقل بأستخدام (Move tool)
بل عن طريق  (ctrl + a) 
ثم
 (ctrl + c)
 ثم نذهب الي العمل المراد 
نقل الصوره فيه ونضغط
 (ctrl + v)
:::::::::::::::
لن نستخدم الـ(plug in )
الان فمازل مبكرا استخدامهم
يمكنك تحميلهم وقت انتهاء مشكلة جهازك
ايضا يمكنك المتابعه من خلال 
(Adobe Photoshop CS 4)
الذي تمتلكه
:::::::::::::
البرنامج الذي ادم عليه الدوره
(Adobe Photoshop 8 CS ME)
:::::::::::::::::
فرح جدا بنقاشك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::
يسوع يباركك ويحميك
::::::::::::
تقبل تحياتي
::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل

واكيد سيعقب بالاسئلة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"tasoni queena"
::::::::::::::


> جارى التحميل
> واكيد سيعقب بالاسئلة


تحميل موفق بأذن يسوع
وانا فى انتظار اي استفسار
:::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## bob (1 مارس 2012)

*حبيبي بداية العمر
ارجو تقبل راي 
تحميل الفيديوهات بيبقي صعب في سرعات النت المنخفضة
ارجو لو في شرح word او PDF او صور يمكن تحميلها اسهل 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

البرنامج عند التحميل جه عند 75 % ومرديش يكمل !


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
هنا رابط الشرح المصور اخي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204922&page=12
::::::::::::::::
ملحوظه
انا اضع الدرس بأكثر من طريقه حتي 
يتثني للكل المتابعه والاستفاده
:::::::::::::::::
مرحب بأي ملحوظه جديده فى 
سبيل الرقي بمستوانا جميعا
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 مارس 2012)

درس قمة فى الرووووووووووعة أخى الغالى
ومجهود متميز لشخص أكثر من متميز
ولكن ظهرت لدى مشكلتان وهما أننى عندما فتحت 4 صور ثم حاولت نقلهم إلى صفحة العمل نقلوا بحجم صغير جداً
والشئ الثانى أننى عندما نقلت الأربعة صور إلى صفحة العمل ثم حاولت الضغط على كل واحدة بشكل منفصل لم تستجب الصور للحركة ،بل عندما أضغط على الصورة ثم أحرك الماوس لا تتحرك معى الصورة التى قمت بالضغط عليها بل تتحرك معى آخر صورة نقلتها لصفحة العمل
لست أدرى لماذا يحدث هذا الأمر؟
منتظر رد حضرتك

ملحوظة : فى صفحة العمل لدى بأعلاها على الشريط الأزرق رقم بجوار كلمة الكنيسة العربية وهو 8.33 ولديك فى صفحة العمل الرقم هو 16.7


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الغالي
"يسطس الأنطونى"
::::::::::::::::::::::


> درس قمة فى الرووووووووووعة أخى الغالى
> ومجهود متميز لشخص أكثر من متميز


اشكرك جدا جدا  هذ1ا ثناء كبير 
علي شخصي المتواضع
::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> ولكن ظهرت لدى مشكلتان وهما أننى عندما فتحت 4 صور ثم حاولت نقلهم إلى صفحة العمل نقلوا بحجم صغير جداً


هذا اخي الحبيب لان حجم الرزليوشين فى الاربع صور اقل 
بكثير من حجم الرزليوشين الخاص بالعمل الجديد
لحل هذه المشكله قم بتقليل حجم الرزليوشين للعمل الجديد
من خلال 
1:اضغط علي شريط العنوان للعمل الجديد 
2:اضغط Right click فوق شريط العنوان
3:اختار Image size
4:اذهب الي خانة resolution
5:غير قيمة الرزليوشين الي 75 مثلا
::::::::::::::::::::::
جرب ايضا تلك الطريق
1:بعد نقل الصور الي العمل اضغط ctrl+ t  بعد اختيار الصوره المراد تكبيره 
ملحوظه حتي تختار صوره معينه قم بالوقوف عليها بالموس 
واضغط زر ctrl دون ان ترفع اصبعك عنه ثم اضغط فوق الصوره المرا تكبيرها
بعد ضغط ctrl +t ستجد الصوره قد تحددت بمربعات صغيره علي الجوانب 
قف فوق اي مربع ستجد الموس تحول لسهم زو رأسين اضغط وكبر الي اي اتجاه
دون ان ترفع اصبعك
وعندما تصل الي درجة التكبير المناسبه افع اصبعك عن الموس صم اضفط زر اينتر
ونفذ تلك العمليه علي بقية الصور حتي يتناسب حجمها مع حجم العمل الجديد
:::::::::::::::::::


> والشئ الثانى أننى عندما نقلت الأربعة صور إلى صفحة العمل ثم حاولت الضغط على كل واحدة بشكل منفصل لم تستجب الصور للحركة ،بل عندما أضغط على الصورة ثم أحرك الماوس لا تتحرك معى الصورة التى قمت بالضغط عليها بل تتحرك معى آخر صورة نقلتها لصفحة العمل


اسهل طريقه لتحديد الصوره المراده هي
ان تضغط زر كنترول  ثم تضغط كليك شمال فوق الصوره المراد العمل عليها كما ذكرت بالاعلي
:::::::::::::::::::::::


> ملحوظة : فى صفحة العمل لدى بأعلاها على الشريط الأزرق رقم بجوار كلمة الكنيسة العربية وهو 8.33 ولديك فى صفحة العمل الرقم هو 16.7


تلك هي درجة الزوم فى النفيجايتور
لاحظ الصوره 




الرقم 23.46% الموجود فى الصوره هو ما يظهر فى شريط العنوان
اذا غيرت قيمة الرقم ستجد الرقم فى شريط العنوان تغير لنفس الرقم
::::::::::::::::::::
جاهز لاي استفسار
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الغالي
> ...


*إجابات رائعة
بالفعل طبقت هذه الإجابات ومعها تلاشت العوائق
أشكرك أخى الغالى على تعب محبتك
يسوع يعوضك ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب 
"بسطس الانطوني"
::::::::::::::::::


> إجابات رائعة
> بالفعل طبقت هذه الإجابات ومعها تلاشت العوائق
> أشكرك أخى الغالى على تعب محبتك
> يسوع يعوضك ويفرح قلبك


فى خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
:::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 مارس 2012)

*شرح رائع وبسيط
طبقت العميلية وكله تمام
ميرسي ليك اخي 
ومنتظرين الدرس المقبل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 مارس 2012)

لى رجاء أخى الحبيب
وهو تنزيل الشرح المدرج من خلال الصورة على ملف ورد حتى يمكننا تحميله 
لك جزيل الشكر
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"karima"
:::::::::::::::


> شرح رائع وبسيط
> طبقت العميلية وكله تمام
> ميرسي ليك اخي
> ومنتظرين الدرس المقبل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


بالتوفيق اختي الغاليه
هناك اختبارات علي الدرس
سترسل للمشتركين غدا
فى اقرب وقت 
::::::::::::::::::::::
فى خدمتكم
:::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2012)

روووعة كتيرر 
تسلم ايد حضرتك 
وربنااا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطونى"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> لى رجاء أخى الحبيب
> وهو تنزيل الشرح المدرج من خلال الصورة على ملف ورد حتى يمكننا تحميله
> لك جزيل الشكر


ها هو ملف وورد 
يحتوي نفس الشرح
اخي الحبيب
ها هو الرابط
::::::::::::::::::
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?p1hbvgbvvye8st8
::::::::::::::::::
كلمة السر لفك الضغط
arabchurch
وللدخول لصفحة التحميل
arabchurch
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك لاسلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
"+febronia+"
:::::::::::::::::::


> روووعة كتيرر
> تسلم ايد حضرتك
> وربنااا يبارك خدمتك


اشكرك جدا جدا 
انا فى خدمتكم
صلواتكم
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

أنا نزلت البرنامج أشكر ربنا
وجارى setup

+ وبعمل دونلود للباقى 

+ ميرسى كتير


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
:::::::::::::::::::


> أنا نزلت البرنامج أشكر ربنا
> وجارى setup


بالتوفيق اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::


> + وبعمل دونلود للباقى


تحميل موفق بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::::::::


> + ميرسى كتير


انا خدامك اخي الحبيب
وجاهز لاي استفسار
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
تحياتي لك 
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...





> انا خدامك اخي الحبيب
> وجاهز لاي استفسار


العفو يا استاذنا
انا اللى خدامكم

ربنا يباركك ويذيدك نعمة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

> ربنا يباركك ويذيدك نعمة


امين 
اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 مارس 2012)

أشكرك أخى الغالى بداية العمر على إستجابتك بوضع الدرس على ملف ورد و
ولكن هناك مشكلة ما بملف الورد فلا يستجيب للفتح وعند الفتح تظهر رموز غريبة
فهل نوع الورد الذى وضعته 2003 أم 2007
ملحوظة إسم الملف بعد فك الضغط هو not you


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الانطوني"
:::::::::::::::::::


> أشكرك أخى الغالى بداية العمر على إستجابتك بوضع الدرس على ملف ورد و
> ولكن هناك مشكلة ما بملف الورد فلا يستجيب للفتح وعند الفتح تظهر رموز غريبة
> فهل نوع الورد الذى وضعته 2003 أم 2007
> ملحوظة إسم الملف بعد فك الضغط هو not you


اولا 
لا اعرف صراحة ما سبب تلك الرموز الغريبه
ثانيا 
انا فمت بأنشاء الملف من خلال وورد 2007 
النسخه تحمل اسم
microsoft  office small business 2007
ملحوظه: انا البرنامج غير مسجل عندي
قد يكون هذا هو السبب
سأضع لك صورة الملف عندي علي الوورد
قد يفيدك هذا بشيء
اما بخصوص
" not you"
فعلا هو اسمه كذلك لان الملف الاصلي 
كان يحوي قصيده بهذا العنوان 
وعندما طلبت مني ملف وورد
فقمت بتجميع العمل فى مستند القصيده
وحفظته فوق النسخه الاصليه
لضي وقتي ..لكني لم اتذكر ان اغير اسم الملف
عذرا اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::
تلك هي صورة الوورد عندي
::::::::::::::::::





::::::::::




:::::::::
وتلك هي صورة المجلد الاصلي
:::::::::::::




:::::::::::::::
عذرا لتلك المشكله لكن اعدك 
بمحاولة تنفيذ ملف وورد جديد 
لكن ليس الان لضيق وقتي
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 مارس 2012)

أشكرك أخى الغالى على ردك
بالفعل هذا ما شككت به أن الملف 2007 وأنا لدى على الجهاز 2003 فلذلك لا يقوم بقراءته
سأقوم بتصطيب أوفيس 2007 حيت يستطيع قراءة الملف
أشكرك مرة ثانية أخى الغالى بداية العمر على مجهودك الجباااااااااار

منتظرين الأسئلة......
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2012)

*مجهود خرافي يا استاذنا *
*متابع لالتزامي بذلك رغم تركي للمنتدي *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

أجد مشاكل فى الرد فأنا علي الهاتف الآن 
لكني متابع 
وغدا ساكون بين أيديكم فة خدمتك 
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 مارس 2012)

تم و جميل جدااا
بس يا ريت لو تحط لينك كل مشاركة درس فى اول صفحة فى الموضوع عشان يكون سهل علينا نلاقيها على طول لان المشاركات كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 مارس 2012)




----------



## zama (2 مارس 2012)

*أستاذي* / *بداية العمر* ، 

مشاركة حضرتك رقم 114 بصـــ12ــفحة ، تم الأضطلاع بالكامل بالصورة المرفوعة ، مجهود ممتاز و بداية 

مُيسرة ، مُتشكر لشخصك ، منتظر الأسئلة ..

==

لو تسمح حضرتك ، سهولة الوصول إلي مكان لينك الدرس ، بدلاً من فهرسة لكافة صفحات الموضوع ، 

أستأذنك فتح موضوع منفصل لكل درس أو إضافة لينكات المشاركات بأول مشاركة لحضرتك بالموضوع ،

أو أي طريقة تناسب رؤية حضرتك للأمر ، شريطة أن يكون كلامي بمثابة كونه طلب ليس أخر " بعد إذنك " ..

==

السؤال التاني : ما العمل المرجو بعد كل درس أو بخصوص الدرس الأول الموجز مفاداته بالتعارف العام 

و click & drag للصور ؟؟

==

مُتشكر لحضرتك ، bye ..


----------



## magedrn (2 مارس 2012)

تم استاذى وشكرا لتعب حضرتك 
ومنتظرين الدرس التانى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطونى"
:::::::::::::::::::::::


> أشكرك أخى الغالى على ردك
> بالفعل هذا ما شككت به أن الملف 2007 وأنا لدى على الجهاز 2003 فلذلك لا يقوم بقراءته
> سأقوم بتصطيب أوفيس 2007 حيت يستطيع قراءة الملف
> أشكرك مرة ثانية أخى الغالى بداية العمر على مجهودك الجباااااااااار


:::::::::::::::::
في خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::


> منتظرين الأسئلة......


استعد ايها الانطوني
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
:::::::::::::::


> مجهود خرافي يا استاذنا
> متابع لالتزامي


::::::::::::::


> رغم تركي للمنتدي


أتغادر كنيستك يا الأسد القبطي ...!!!!
:::::::::::::::


> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


صلي من اجلنا 
:::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعانا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"+ بريسكلا +"
:::::::::::::::::


> بس يا ريت لو تحط لينك كل مشاركة درس فى اول صفحة فى الموضوع عشان يكون سهل علينا نلاقيها على طول لان المشاركات كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


قيد التنظيم اختي الغاليه
:::::::::::::::::
صلي من اجلنا
:::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعانا
::::::::::::::::::
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

>


نجمة ذهبيه من سماء الابداع
:::::::::::::::
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
"zama"
:::::::::::::


> أستاذي / بداية العمر ،
> 
> مشاركة حضرتك رقم 114 بصـــ12ــفحة ، تم الأضطلاع بالكامل بالصورة المرفوعة ، مجهود ممتاز و بداية
> 
> مُيسرة ، مُتشكر لشخصك ، منتظر الأسئلة ..


كم انا أحترم هذا النظام فى ردك وأحترم هذا الجمال فى صياغة جملك .وهذا الاقناعُ فى عرض افكارك....
اشكرك جدا جدا اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::


> لو تسمح حضرتك ، سهولة الوصول إلي مكان لينك الدرس ، بدلاً من فهرسة لكافة صفحات الموضوع ،
> 
> أستأذنك فتح موضوع منفصل لكل درس أو إضافة لينكات المشاركات بأول مشاركة لحضرتك بالموضوع ،
> 
> أو أي طريقة تناسب رؤية حضرتك للأمر ، شريطة أن يكون كلامي بمثابة كونه طلب ليس أخر " بعد إذنك " ..


لن تصبح تلك الدوه احترافيه بمعني الكلمه ..الا اذا سرنا نمط النظام الذي تسير به افكارك...قيد التنظيم اخي الحبيب...
:::::::::::::::


> لسؤال التاني : ما العمل المرجو بعد كل درس أو بخصوص الدرس الأول الموجز مفاداته بالتعارف العام
> 
> و click & drag للصور ؟؟


ستصل اسئله بخصوص الدرس لكل مشترك علي الخاص اليوم
لكل سؤال كود معين
سيقوم المشترك بالاجابه علي الاسئله هنا فى الموضوع ويسبقها بكود السؤال
هناك متابعه دويه للاجابات وسيتم الرد عليها اول بأول بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعانا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب 
"magedrn"
:::::::::::::::


> تم استاذى وشكرا لتعب حضرتك
> ومنتظرين الدرس التانى


بالتوفيق اخي الحبيب ....
فى خدمتكم.....


>


رائع جدا .. نجمة من سماء الابداع 
::::::::::::::
ساعات ويوضع الدرس الثاني
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعانا
:::::::::::::::::​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2012)

*بعتذر عن التأخير بسبب انشغالى الايام اللى فاتت 
و بجد ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخويا الحبيب
شرح جميل 




*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

ستأخر اليوم قليلا عن إجابة الأسئلة التى سيتم إرسالها
حيث أن لدى بعض المشغوليات وسأعود للمنتدى ليلاً إن شاء الله
​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مارس 2012)

*11 rt 7

ctrl + o*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
::::::::::::::
"+Bent El3dra+"
:::::::::::::::::::


> بعتذر عن التأخير بسبب انشغالى الايام اللى فاتت


لم تتأخري اختي الغاليه
نحن فى اليوم الثالث للدرس
::::::::::::::::::::


> و بجد ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخويا الحبيب
> شرح جميل


فى خدمتكم اختي الغاليه
اشكرك جدا
:::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعانا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطوني"
:::::::::::::::::::


> ستأخر اليوم قليلا عن إجابة الأسئلة التى سيتم إرسالها
> حيث أن لدى بعض المشغوليات وسأعود للمنتدى ليلاً إن شاء الله


نحن فى انتظارك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعانا
:::::::::::::::
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
::::::::::::::


> 11 rt 7
> 
> ctrl + o


اجابه صحيحه 
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعانا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2012)

هو انا اتاخرت ؟
لسه هطبق الدرس الاول

+ معلش هظبط ظروفى وهتابع بنعمة ربنا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
" ABOTARBO "
::::::::::::::::::


> هو انا اتاخرت ؟
> لسه هطبق الدرس الاول
> 
> + معلش هظبط ظروفى وهتابع بنعمة ربنا


لا يزال لديك متسع 
من الوقت اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## tamav maria (3 مارس 2012)

*7*
*1-HY *


*CTRL+0*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
"NETTA"
فضلا
قومي بمراجعة الدرس جيداً
:::::::::::




::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## magedrn (3 مارس 2012)

0
le   1



raw - jpeg -jpg-pxr-png-jpe-eps -gif


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"MAGEDRN"
:::::::::::::::


> 0
> le 1
> 
> 
> ...


رائع جدا 
اجابه ممتازه 
اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
نجمة من سماء الابداع
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## magedrn (3 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


ميرسى جداااااا لحضرتك ومتابع مع حضرتك باذن يسوع باقى الدورة وفى انتظار الدرس الثانى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
ساعات قليله 
ويوضع الدرس
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح ​


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2012)

Application of the first lesson







and the answer for question 12-z-3 is L
thanks brother 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::


> Application of the first lesson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:::::::::::::::
اجابه منظمه ورائعه
::::::::::::::::::::::
كوب شاي ساخن
:::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## bob (3 مارس 2012)

*حبيبي الاجابة
* *[FONT=&quot]
*
*18
-
v
-
6
is
v
*​[/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

> حبيبي الاجابة
> 
> 
> 18
> ...


اجابه صحيحه
::::::::::::
نجمة من سماء الابداع
::::::::::::​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 مارس 2012)

اجابة سؤال الدرس الاول 
الكود 19
         a
         0
هى.................M


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::


> اجابة سؤال الدرس الاول
> الكود 19
> a
> 0
> هى.................M


اجابه صحيحه 
نجمه من سماء الابداع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مارس 2012)

*كود 2 - ed  - 4*
*أذكر وظيفة أداء الـ Selection tools *
*الأجابة هى : أقتصاص ( قطع ) جزء معين من الصورة *


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2012)

الكود:
14
A
9
الاجابة :file.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::


> كود 2 - ed - 4
> أذكر وظيفة أداء الـ Selection tools
> الأجابة هى : أقتصاص ( قطع ) جزء معين من الصورة


اجابه صحيحه اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
نجمه من سماء الأبداع
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::


> الكود:
> 14
> A
> 9
> الاجابة :file.


اجابه صحيحه
::::::::::::::
نجمه من سماء الأبداع
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2012)

استاذي العزيز بدايه العمر
اسمحلي اسجل اعجابي مره تانيه بالموضوع

لو ممكن حضرت تحط السؤال الخاص بيا هنا هبقي شاكر جدا
لو الموضوع صعب
اسمحلي انسحب من الدوره الجميله دي
واقبل اعتذاري عن عدم الالتزام


وردا علي سؤال حضرتك باني ممكن اسيب كنيستي
طبعا ده شئ مستحيل
وانا متواجد دايما معكم بصفه ضيف وزائر
بس كعضو خلاص

ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك 
سلام المسيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2012)

*7
-
Hy
-
1*

*تصغير أو تكبير حجم الصورة التى يتم وضعها فى البروجيكت *​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

​ 3 – sd - 1​ 
الإجابة هى
أداة ال move tool
والتى يمكن إختصارها بحرف ال v من لوحة المفاتيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2012)

19
-
a
-
0

اختصارها m​


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2012)

لأجل عمل الـ drag و نقل الصور و الـ layer أو الـ pic المتنوعة بداخل أو من canvas لآخر ..

==

مُتشكر ، bye ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2012)

انا طبقت الدرس لكنى مش عارف ايه اللوغريتمات اللى الناس بتجاوبها دى 
+ بس مبسوط انى طبقت اول درس 
يالا نفسى اعمل تصميم هههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
::::::::::::::::::::::


> اسمحلي اسجل اعجابي مره تانيه بالموضوع


هذا شرف لي اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::


> لو ممكن حضرت تحط السؤال الخاص بيا هنا هبقي شاكر جدا
> لو الموضوع صعب
> اسمحلي انسحب من الدوره الجميله دي
> واقبل اعتذاري عن عدم الالتزام


تفضل اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::




:::::::::::::::


> وردا علي سؤال حضرتك باني ممكن اسيب كنيستي
> طبعا ده شئ مستحيل
> وانا متواجد دايما معكم بصفه ضيف وزائر
> بس كعضو خلاص
> ...


فى الامر ما قد يجد اخي الحبيب
صلي لاجلنا
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
"+Bent El3dra+"
::::::::::::::::::::::


> 7
> -
> Hy
> -
> ...


اجابه صحيحه
نجمه من سماء الابداع
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطونى"
:::::::::::::::::::::


> 3 – sd - 1
> 
> الإجابة هى
> أداة ال move tool
> والتى يمكن إختصارها بحرف ال v من لوحة المفاتيح


اجابه رائعه 
نجمه من سماء الابداع
:::::::::::::
لم تخبرني مستجدات مشكلة ملف الوورد فى القرأه
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
"+SwEetY KoKeY+"
:::::::::::::::::::::


> 19
> -
> a
> -
> ...


اجابه رائعه
:::::::::::::
نجمه من سماء الابداع
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"zama"
:::::::::::::::


> > لأجل عمل الـ drag و نقل الصور و الـ layer أو الـ pic المتنوعة بداخل أو من canvas لآخر ..


الاجابه الاكثر تنظيما ودقه بين الاجابات
:::::::::::::
الان اخبركم سر الكود لكل صوره
اولا : الكود ليحدد لي انا صحة او خطأ الاجابه بسرعه 
ثانيا : هناك شيء قصدته فى كتابة الاكواد بتلك الطريقه
فأنا اعمل انه قد واجهتكم صعوبات فى كتابة الكود بنفس الطريقه
الاخ الحبيب 
"zama"
وفر علي نفسه عناء الجهد والوقت كي يكتب الكود كما هو 
قام بحفظ الصوره علي الجهاز 
واقتص الكود فقط وليس السوأل كامل وراعي وجود ختم الكنيسه علي الصور
وتلك الاشياء كلها تنم عن تفكير سريع واجاده فى تطبيق الأجابه النموذجيه
كل وظيفه فى الفوتوشوب كتبها بحروف لاتينيه فى اجابته
هذا ينم عن رغبه فى تعلم اسم الوظيفه او الاداه بلغة البرنامج 
وهذا سيساعده مستقبلا فى ان يصنع تصميم قبل ان يشرع بالعمل فيه
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
تلك كانت ملاحظاتي التي اود ايضاحها
علي الاجابات
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"ZAMA"
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ​




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
:::::::::::::::::::::::


> انا طبقت الدرس لكنى مش عارف ايه اللوغريتمات اللى الناس بتجاوبها دى
> + بس مبسوط انى طبقت اول درس
> يالا نفسى اعمل تصميم هههههههه


بالتوفيق اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
لقد اخبرت عن مغزي الاكواد فى الصور وهدفي منها 
فى المشاركه السابقه لي 
::::::::::::::::::
لم ترسل لك الاسئله علي الخاص
حيث ان هذا من ضمن شروط
المقيدين بالدوره بعد بدأها
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب 
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
::::::::::::::::::
لقد تأخرت كثيرا 
كاد اليوم الاخير للدرس الاول ان ينتهي
ولكنك تطبيقا لألتزامك وضعت الاجابه فى الفتره المحدده
::::::::::::::::::::
دعني اقتبس ردي 
علي اخونا 
"ZAMA"
لكي اقوله لك انت ايضا
فأجابتك تنم علي محترف
::::::::::::::
يبدو ان هذا سيكون فتيلا فى اشعال
الموهبه وحسن الاجابه بين المشتركين
:::::::::::::
نفتقدك 
oNLINE
اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعانا
::::::::::
صلي لألجنا
::::::::​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


هههههه مش مشكلة الاسئلة ,,, وسورى خالص مش قريت المشاركة اللى حضرتك وضحتها ناو
+ المهم اخد بركة المتابعة 

+ ميرسى لاهتمام حضرتك وردك :flowers:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء
:::::::::::::
الدرس الثاني وضعته بين يديكم
ليس من ضمن المرحله الموضوعه لتلك الفتره
لكني وضعته رغم عني حتي لا اقع تحت 
مسؤلية عدم الالتزام فيما اقدم
فهي ظروف تجبرني انا 
علي ان لا افعل شيء حيالها
::::::::::
التمسوا لي العذر لم
 استطع وضع النسخه المشروحه
المنقحه ..وذلك لظروف خارج عن اراداتي
وعدا مني ان اقوم بوضع النسخه المشروحه
فى اقرب وقت
::::::::::::::::
ها هو رابط الدرس الاستثنائي
::::::::::::::::
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mssmxc0scrzh2u3
(pass)
arabchurch
(rar)
arabchurch
::::::::::::::::
اعذروني ثانية
:::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 مارس 2012)

اسف على التأخير

على حسب فهمى للسؤال​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لم تخبرني مستجدات مشكلة ملف الوورد فى القرأه
> 
> ​


تم تسطيب أوفيس 2007 وقرأ الملف بنجاح
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 مارس 2012)

*تطبيق الدرس الثانى*



​


----------



## magedrn (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> :::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء
> :::::::::::::
> ...


الدرس حضرتك صوتك فيه متغير يارب تكون بخير استاذى
وشكرا لتعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> :::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء
> :::::::::::::
> ...



* استاذي بدايه العمر 
صوت حضرتك في ملف الشرح قلقني جدا 
طمني عنك وعن صحتك 
يا رب تكون بخير 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"Coptic4Ever2"
:::::::::::::::::


> اجابه صحيحه اخي الحبيب
> نجمه من سماء الابداع
> وأنت مبدع لا شك
> ::::::::::::::
> ...


::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطونى"
::::::::::::::


>


:::::::::::::::::::
رائع جدا اخي الحبيب
احييك علي تصميمك الجميل
ولكن ما رأيك لو جبت لون اخر غير الاخضر 
لتوقيعك جرب اللون النبيتي او الاسود
واخبرني كيف هو شكله
لكن كمجمل تصميمك جميل بالنسبه لمبتديء
استمر اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::
أسأل يسوع ان ينمي موهبتك
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## magedrn (4 مارس 2012)

تم استاذى الدرس التانى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
واضح على صوتك فى الدرس انك تعبان


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
::::::::::::::


> الدرس حضرتك صوتك فيه متغير يارب تكون بخير استاذى
> وشكرا لتعب محبتك وخدمتك


اشكرك لسؤالك
 عني اخي الحبيب
انا بخير بفضل يسوع
ومازلت فى خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
سيتم تعديل الدرس والصوت خلال ساعات
::::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
:::::::::::::::::


> استاذي بدايه العمر
> صوت حضرتك في ملف الشرح قلقني جدا
> طمني عنك وعن صحتك
> يا رب تكون بخير


اشكرك لرقة 
مشاعرك اخي الحبيب
انا بخير بفضل يسوع
::::::::::::::
سأكون بين يديكم 
بعد الثانيه عشر وتعديل الدرس
ووضع لاخامات
عذرا لتقصيري ولكنه
 نوع من انواع المعاناة
التي يعانيها اي قبطي هي التي تمنعني 
من تواصلي بشكل سليم
:::::::::::::
صلي من اجلنا اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
:::::::::::::


> > >
> 
> 
> تم استاذى الدرس التانى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> واضح على صوتك فى الدرس انك تعبان


تصميم جميل اخي الحبيب
ما رأيك لو جربت اللون الابيض للكتابه 
او ما رايك ان تركت لون الكتابه كما هو
وجربت اللون السماوي للخلفيه
شاهد النتيجه واخبرني رأيك
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## magedrn (4 مارس 2012)

ايه رايك حضرتك كدا


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


أشكرك أخى الغالى على تشجيعك
بالنسبة للون الأخضر فى التوقيع تشككت عندما كنت أختاره ولكننى إخترته فقط على أساس لون عضويتى بالمنتدى وليست للياقته ، أشكرك على نقدك الجميل وأرجو إن كانت هناك ملاحظات أخرى تنبيهى عليها حتى نسير على الطريق الصحيح فى تعلم هذا البرنامج الرائع

أظن أن هذا الدرس ليس بصوتك ولا بإسلوبك ، هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
::::::::::::::


> ايه رايك حضرتك كدا
> 
> 
> >


راااااااااااااائع اخي الحبيب
تناسق الاوان اعطاها 
شكل افضل بكثير من سابقتها
احييك علي اجتهادك
اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
:::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## magedrn (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


باذن يسوع معاك هنكون احسن بكتير من كدا
منتظرين باقى الدورة وربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك انت 
اللى بتبذله معانا يارب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطوني"
::::::::::::::


> أشكرك أخى الغالى على تشجيعك
> بالنسبة للون الأخضر فى التوقيع تشككت عندما كنت أختاره ولكننى إخترته فقط على أساس لون عضويتى بالمنتدى وليست للياقته ، أشكرك على نقدك الجميل وأرجو إن كانت هناك ملاحظات أخرى تنبيهى عليها حتى نسير على الطريق الصحيح فى تعلم هذا البرنامج الرائع
> 
> أظن أن هذا الدرس ليس بصوتك ولا بإسلوبك ، هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟؟


فى خدمتك اخي الحبيب
فقط حاول ان لا تجعل نفسك تنفذ شيء مطلوب منك
بل اجعل الأمر انك فى وقت راحه وسارح بخيالك 
وتفنن فى كل جزء من تصميمك
اما عن صوت الدرس والطريقه
فعلا لم اكن انا من بالدرس
بل كان شخص يلقي شتي انواع المعاناه
التي ترفضها الانسانيه وتبعد كل البعد عن المحبه
فكان لذلك الاثر فى خروج الدرس بتلك الطريقه
ولكن وعد مني بذلك سيتم التعديل خلال ساعات
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
::::::::::::::


> باذن يسوع معاك هنكون احسن بكتير من كدا
> منتظرين باقى الدورة وربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك انت
> اللى بتبذله معانا يارب


اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب
كم تريح قلبي صلواتك
لنصلي من اجل الجميع
وبأذن يسوع كل معلومه وكل فكره امتلكها
لن ابخل بها مهما تكون الظروف
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 مارس 2012)

أشعر من كلامك أخى الحبيب أنك والشخص الذى ألقى الدرس بضيقة أو إضطهاد ، فإن كان الأمر كذلك فلنرفع صلواتنا إلى أبونا الحبيب أن يحوطنا بأجنحة سلامه وأن يخرجنا من كل شدائد وضيقات
أذكر يارب إخوتى ساعدهم ونجهم وأرشدهم
آمين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطوني"
:::::::::::::::::::


> أشعر من كلامك أخى الحبيب أنك والشخص الذى ألقى الدرس بضيقة أو إضطهاد ، فإن كان الأمر كذلك فلنرفع صلواتنا إلى أبونا الحبيب أن يحوطنا بأجنحة سلامه وأن يخرجنا من كل شدائد وضيقات
> أذكر يارب إخوتى ساعدهم ونجهم وأرشدهم
> آمين


اشكرك لصلاتك من
 اجلي اخي الحبيب
انا هو هذا الشخص المضطهد
لسنا اثنان ولكنه واقعي المرير 
من كان يتحدث
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
واشكرك مرة اخري
لنصلي من اجل الجميع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> :::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء
> :::::::::::::
> ...



ربنا يكون معاك ويحافظ عليك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::


> ربنا يكون معاك ويحافظ عليك


اشكرك جدا اختي الغاليه
لنصلي من اجل الجميع
::::::::::::::​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2012)

*تطبيق الدرس الاؤل





بعتذر عن التأخير ولكن لظروف النت لدى
تطبيق الدرس الثانى




*


----------



## +febronia+ (4 مارس 2012)

تطبيق الدرس التاني  

سؤال :- هو الدرس دة هيبقي فية اسئلة برضوو ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
::::::::::::::::::::


> تطبيق الدرس الاؤل
> 
> 
> >



رائع جدا ..لكني اري صورة الطفل حزينه
لانها لم تأخذ الحجم المساوي لبقية الصور
الا تراها شاذة  عن التطبيق لكونها صغيره
::::::::::::::


> >


رائع جدا جدا 
ولكن اشعر وكأن اسم الكنيسه 
وجملة كنيستك الاكترونيه
لا يتناسبان مع خلفيه سوداء
يبدو انك كنت فى عجلة من امرك
تخيلها باللون البني والكلمات باللون الابيض
:::::::::::::::
اجتهاد جميل
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"+febronia+"
:::::::::::::::::::


>


من اجمل التطبيقات للدرس حتي الان
::::::::::::::::::::::::
لا ليس هناك اسئله اختي الغاليه
فهو درس استثنائي 
ليس هو الدرس الموضوع طبقا لسير الدوره
ولكن سيعود الامر كما كان بأذن يسوع
فى اقرب وقت
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## تيمو (4 مارس 2012)

يعطيك العافية عمي بداية العمر

أنا مش مشارك بالدورة ، وما بعرف لو بحق لي بطرح سؤال ، لو لا ، عادي صدقني متفهّم ... 

بس حابب أسألك سؤال ، هل راح تصل للمرحلة يالي ممكن فيها نستخدم الفوتوشوب للرسم ، ثلاثي الأبعاد؟ أم ستكتفي بهذا المستوى فقط باستخدامات الأدوات ؟

مشكور لتعبك ..


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


*هى فعلاً شاذه لكن لما جيت أكبرها الريزوليشن كان بيبقى وحش جدا فخليتها زى ما هى
أعتقد حضرتك محددتش اننا نعمل أيه بالظبط ده كان مجرد تطبيق
والهدف التعرف ع البرنامج*



بداية العمر قال:


> رائع جدا جدا
> ولكن اشعر وكأن اسم الكنيسه
> وجملة كنيستك الاكترونيه
> لا يتناسبان مع خلفيه سوداء
> ...



*مش عارف يا حبيبى ، بس الالوان بتبقى ازاوق
اعتقد الاسود والاحمر كتناسق بيبقى حلو جدا
وكمان دول من الوانى المفضله *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"MeToo"
:::::::::::::::::::


> يعطيك العافية عمي بداية العمر


يعطيك العافيه يا ( حنفي هع هع هع ) يا ولد العم 
لا تتعجب فأنا من متابعي مشاركاتك بصفه دوريه
::::::::::::::::::::


> أنا مش مشارك بالدورة ، وما بعرف لو بحق لي بطرح سؤال ، لو لا ، عادي صدقني متفهّم ...


تنص شروط الدوره علي انه لا مانع يوجد لوجود استفسارات لغير المشتركين بالدوره
::::::::::::::::::::::


> بس حابب أسألك سؤال ، هل راح تصل للمرحلة يالي ممكن فيها نستخدم الفوتوشوب للرسم ، ثلاثي الأبعاد؟ أم ستكتفي بهذا المستوى فقط باستخدامات الأدوات ؟


اولا :
الرسم الثلاثي الابعاد يمكن ان ننفذه من خلال الفوتوشوب
لكن بالنسبه لمتخصص سيفكر فى برنامج اخر غير الفوتوشوب
يكون اكثر تخصصا فى الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد منها
Autodesk Maya وايضا CINEMA 4D و3dmax
وتلك اشهرها فى التصميم ثلاثي الابعاد
ثانيا
فى تلك الدوره عزمنا بأذن يسوع
ان نبدأ فى الفوتوشوب ونحن لانعرف عنه شيء
وسننتهي منه بأذن يسوع ونحن علي درايه 
بمن برمج لون خلفية الفوتوشوب الرماديه
اي حتي نصل افكاره الدفينه بعمق قوائمه
:::::::::::::::::


> مشكور لتعبك ..


انا من اشكرك لمنحي شرف تعليقك فى الدوره
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
(MeToo)
سلام المسيح يرعاك 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
:::::::::::::::::


> هى فعلاً شاذه لكن لما جيت أكبرها الريزوليشن كان بيبقى وحش جدا فخليتها زى ما هى


يمكنك ان تستعيض صورة اخري بدلا منها 
ان واجهتك مشاكل بصورة ما
::::::::::::::


> أعتقد حضرتك محددتش اننا نعمل أيه بالظبط ده كان مجرد تطبيق
> والهدف التعرف ع البرنامج


نعم اخي الحبيب هو كذلك
وهناك الكثير من الاعضاء 
طبق الدرس كما يحلو له ويراه 
فلك الحق فى تطبيق الدرس كما تشاء
انا فقط ابدي رأيي ..ويمكنني
 ان لا ابديه ان اردت ذلك
:::::::::::::::::::


> مش عارف يا حبيبى ، بس الالوان بتبقى ازاوق
> اعتقد الاسود والاحمر كتناسق بيبقى حلو جدا
> وكمان دول من الوانى المفضله


ما اجمل ان يجتمع اللونان الاحمر والاسود
ولكن هل من المنطق ان ترتدي عروس فستان اسود
او هل من المنطق ان تذهب لعزاء ببدله بيضاء
كذلك الكنيسه 
فهي كلمه بعيده كل البعد عن
 اللون الاسود لكونها شيء مقدس
الا اذا كان التصميم يعبر عن غضب من شيء ما او تعاطف مع حدث ما
فالاحمر والاسود هما المناسبان فى تلك الحالات
وهذا ما قصدته برأيي الذي يمكنك ان لا تهتم به مطلق عن لون الكتابه ا
وهما لوناي الوحيدان ايضا ..فأنا من عشاق الاحمر والاسود
 قدر عشق للنادي صاحب هذان اللونان (الاهلي)
:::::::::::::::::::::::
اعتذر ان كان فى 
تعليقي الاول ما لم يرق لك
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...




*حبيبى انا بتنقاش معاك عادى جدا يعلم المسيح
ارجوك انا بتعلم منك فعمرى ما هاخد كلامك ع أنه ما راقش لى
اتمنى يكون سوء التفاهم أنتهى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
:::::::::::::::::::


> حبيبى انا بتنقاش معاك عادى جدا يعلم المسيح
> ارجوك انا بتعلم منك فعمرى ما هاخد كلامك ع أنه ما راقش لى
> اتمنى يكون سوء التفاهم أنتهى


اخي الحبيب ..اين كان سوء التفاهم هذا 
أسأل يسوع ان لا يكون هناك سوء تفاهم 
بين اي من الاخوه فى المنتدي

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ..........

درس حلو خالص وطبقته بعد ما تعبت بصراحة ههههههه رغم انه سهل 

بس انا عندى حقد وغيرة روحية ههههههههه من الاعضاء اللى عاملين تصميمات جميلة قوى
ههههههههه عايز ابقى شاطر زيهم يارب من فضلك يا يسوع .

+ بهرج اوعى حد يزعل
+ يارب بطلب منك تعوض تعب خدمة استاذنا "بداية العمر"عن تعبه 
إسنده ودبر حياته كما يليق , إتمجد معاه , فرح قلبه يارب 
آمين فى اسم يسوع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
::::::::::::::::::::::


> >


تصميم رائع جدا اخي الحبيب
احييك عليه
ولكن اسمح لي بلمحوظات قصيره
الــ  "*****  TIME  LINE"
وقت العرض للاطار
لأسم المنتدي باللغه الانجليزيه 
يحتاج ان يكون اطول من ذلك بثلاث ثواني او ما يقرب من ذلك
حتي يستطيع من يشاهد الصوره انن يقرأ كل محتوي التصميم
لكنه بصراحه رائع جدا
ثانيا 
اسمح لي ان اعتبر هذا فى غير مجال الدوره
التطبيق الخاص بك يبدو انه
 من خلال النسخه المرافقه للفوتوشوب
وهي

ADOBE Image Ready CS 
::::::::::::::::::
اعتذر عن هذا فقد يظن احد المشتركين ان التطبيق من خلال الفوتوشوب
فيسبب له هذا التشتيت
:::::::::::::::
تقبل اعجابي الشديد بتصميمك
::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
::::::::::::::::::::


> سلام ..........
> 
> درس حلو خالص وطبقته بعد ما تعبت بصراحة ههههههه رغم انه سهل
> 
> ...


اضحكتني اخي الحبيب 
بجميل كلماتك الفكاهيه الحلوه
يمكنك ان تشاركنا ما ابدعت اخي الحبيب
ليس هناك ما يمنع
فأنت مشترك بعد انتهاء وقت الاشتراك
لكن يبدو انك مجتهد
 جدا ولديك طابع المنافسه الجميله
ننتظر ان تشاركنا ابداعك ..هذا ان لم 
يكن لديك ما يمنع
::::::::::::::::


> + يارب بطلب منك تعوض تعب خدمة استاذنا "بداية العمر"عن تعبه
> إسنده ودبر حياته كما يليق , إتمجد معاه , فرح قلبه يارب
> آمين فى اسم يسوع


اشكرك جدا لصلاتك 
من اجلي اخي الحبيب
وكم انا بأمس الحاجه اليها
لنصلي من اجل الجميع
::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك ويحفظك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

ارجو من اخوتي التخلي عن لقب (أستاذ) هذا
انتم اخوتي فلما تدعونني بشيء غير اخاكم 
ام ان أخوتي لكم شيء صعب 
ثم ان لقب استاذ هذا يكبرني جدا 
مازلت فى الثانيه والعشرين
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباب
:::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


ميرسى كتير أخى المبارك
أشكرك لذوقك
دى اللى جربتها ...


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2012)

تم تطبيق الدرس الثاني 
مع زيادة شي من عندي  
يا رب تعجبك أستاذ بداية العمر ... 





​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
:::::::::::::::::::


> ميرسى كتير أخى المبارك
> أشكرك لذوقك
> دى اللى جربتها ...
> 
> ...


تحفه اخي الحبيب
الوانها هادئه جدا وتريح النظر ...انت فنان
استمر اخي الحبيب ..ففي روحك مصمم مبدع بأذن يسوع
ينقصها توقيعك الجميل
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
مش مهم التوقيع بالنسبالى 
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك :flowers:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
"ROSETTA"
:::::::::::::::::


>


راااااااااااائع جدا جدا جدا 
يبدو ان هذا المكتب الفخم ينتظرك لتصبحي مديرته
::::::::::::::::
أسأل يسوع ان يغير الثوابت
:::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

جربت جزء من ترنيمة على الصورة دى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مارس 2012)

*تطبيق الدرس التانى *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2012)

محتاج استفسار ومساعدة 
انا مش عارف انزل الدرس الثانى لوجود مشكلة فى جهازى بالمنزل ... وجهاز العمل لا يصرح بالتحميل نهائى

فهل الدرس الثانى كما انا ارى ان اكتب اسم منتدى الكنيسة العربية ومعها شئ أخر من عندى 

معلش استحملونى انا هظبط جهازى فى البيت انشاء الله يوم الجمعة علشان هكون اجازة ويكون فى وقت للشغل فيه


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 مارس 2012)

*اعتذر على التأخير
*

*6ـ wd ـ 1

اذكر وظيفة اداة ( magic wand tool )
قص جزء من الصورة بنفس اللون واختصارها W​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 مارس 2012)

*جاري مشاهدة الدرس الثاني وتطبيقه*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
احي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> جربت جزء من ترنيمة على الصورة دى
> 
> 
> >


لنبدأ من اخر التصميم
اولا :بدج الكنيسه لونه ونوع الخط رائعان
ثانيا:الصوره رااااائعه ومعبره
ثالثا : text effect المستخدمه للخط جميله جدا
ولكن لما وقعت فى خطأ تلاشيته فى التصميم الاول
انه تناسق اللون ..اعتقد اني اجد صعوبه فى ان اقرأ الترنيمه
جرب الوان اخري لن اخبرك انا بها ..بل انت من ستحدد
مدي ملائمتها وتناسقها مع التصميم
:::::::::::::
احسنت علي مجهودك الرائع
 فى التصميم الثاني
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
استمر فى تقدم دائم
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"+Bent El3dra+"
:::::::::::::::::::::


>


تعديتي حدود الدرس لتخرجي بتطبيقه 
الي هدف سامي يظهر لنا من خلال ما هو 
مكتوب فى تصميمك..فلقد قمتي بأستغلال
كل جزء فى مساحة تصميمك
ووجهتي لنا رساله بحبك لكنيستنا
التي اتمني ان تحتضن الجميع
وتجمعنا بكل ركن وكل زاويه
اشكرك علي تصميمك الجميل
الهادف فى المقام الاول
::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"Coptic4Ever2"
::::::::::::::::::::::::


> محتاج استفسار ومساعدة


لك ان تستفسر عما شئتت 
وقتما شئت اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::


> محتاج استفسار ومساعدة
> انا مش عارف انزل الدرس الثانى لوجود مشكلة فى جهازى بالمنزل ... وجهاز العمل لا يصرح بالتحميل نهائى
> 
> فهل الدرس الثانى كما انا ارى ان اكتب اسم منتدى الكنيسة العربية ومعها شئ أخر من عندى
> ...


اولا: هو لا يرقي لان تقوم بتحميله 
فهو غير منقح او مشروح بتفصيل
ثانيا:الدس هو ان تكتب ما تشاء 
وما تحب وبالطريقه التي تحب
::::::::::::::::
لا داعي لان تطلب منا ان نتحملك
فيجب ان يتحمل بعضنا الاخر 
من اجل محبته
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مارس 2012)

*عندى أقتراح بسيط لو أمكن ...*
انا قضيت حوالى نص ساعة وسط 26 صفحة فى محاولة للوصول الى رابط الشرح التانى ولم أفلح ..
*ياريت وضع روابط الدروس فى توبيك منفصل لو أمكن* والأسئلة فى نفس التوبيك الحالى ...حتى لايضيع مجهود أحد منا ...
*مع خالص شكرى وأمتنانى لمجهوداتك الرائعة ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2012)

*الاخ العزيز بداية العمر
بعد ما نزلت الفونتات وعملتلهم كوبى فى مكانهم من كنترول بانل
بعض المشاركات بتظهر كده فى الاقتباس فقط





طالب منك طلب
لو تعرف اسماء الخطوط اللى بتعمل كده تقولى عليهم عشان امسحهم
لان احياناً بيكون اللون وحش فمش بعرف أقرى المشاركه المعروضه كده
لو حضرتك متعرفش اسماء الخطوط ، انا هحاول أحل المشكله

*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"karima"
:::::::::::::


> اعتذر على التأخير
> 
> 
> 6ـ wd ـ 1
> ...


لا داعي للأعتذار اختي الغاليه
لكل منا ظروفه الخاصه
:::::::::::::::
اجابه صحيحه جدا وكامله
احييك جدا
نجمه من سماء الابداع
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي اختي الغاليه
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

> جاري مشاهدة الدرس الثاني وتطبيقه


مشاهده مثمره وموفقه باذن يسوع​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"عبود عبده عبود"
:::::::::::::::::::::
اعتذر عن عدم التنظيم حتي الان
هو موضوع بالاعتبار فلقد طلب 
من اخوتي المشتركين نفس الطلب
ولكني لم اقم بتنفيذ طلبهم
ولكن ربي يسوع يعلم ان هذا رغم عني
استرق الدقائق لمتابعة الموضوع والرد 
عليكم اخوتي
:::::::::::::::
الرجاء ان تلتمسوا لي العذر
:::::::::::::
ها هو رابط الدرس الثاني
:::::::::::::::


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> :::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء
> :::::::::::::
> ...


تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
::::::::::::::::::::::


> الاخ العزيز بداية العمر
> بعد ما نزلت الفونتات وعملتلهم كوبى فى مكانهم من كنترول بانل
> بعض المشاركات بتظهر كده فى الاقتباس فقط


ارجو ان توضح لي اكثر اخي الحبيب
هل يظهر الاقتباس الذي تقتبسه انت بتلك الصوره
ام اقتباس عضو اخر لردك او لرد عضو اخر
::::::::::::::
انا اعتقد ان المنتدي يدعم عدد محدود جدا من الخطوط
ولا يحتوي اي من الخطوط التي لا تدرج ضمن خطوط النظام
قد يتغير نوع الخط بأستخدام كود معين 
فى الكتابه يحتوي نوع خط خارجي
مع العلم بأنه اذا استخدمت خط مثلا ليس موجود علي جهازي
فلن يظهر عندي الخط بالشكل الذي يظهر عليه عندك
::::::::::::::
اتمني لو انك توضح استفسارك اكثر
فقد يمكنني افادتك حينها
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> احي الحبيب
> ...


حاضر انا فعلا مكنش عاجبنى اللون بتاع الخط 
بس دة اللى لقيته فى تدريج الالوان 

+ عالعموم جارى التعديل

+ حاجة تانى عايز اسال مش عارف اكتب ارقام الآيات الكتابية بارقام عربية مش انجلش فاعمل ايه ؟


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2012)

تصميم لتطبيق الدرس الثانى

يارب يكون صح وكويس ​ 






​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...



*بعض الاقتباسات فى المنتدى بتظهر زى ما صورتلك صوره
بتظهر مع الكل سواء اقتباس ليا او اقتباس لعضو او اقتباس عضو لعضو
انا اللى اقصده
انك متمرس فى الخطوط وممكن تكون عارف اسم الخط اللى بيخلى الكلام يظهر بالطريقه دى
فتقولى اسم الخطوط دى ايه وانا همسحهم من ع جهازى
فالمشكله هتتحل ساعتها *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
::::::::::::::


> حاضر انا فعلا مكنش عاجبنى اللون بتاع الخط
> بس دة اللى لقيته فى تدريج الالوان


ستكون استفادتنا اكثر بتعدد التجارب 
ستذداد خبره كلمه حاولت التغيير
::::::::::::::


> عالعموم جارى التعديل


ونحن ننتظر ان نشاهد ابداعك
::::::::::::::::


> حاجة تانى عايز اسال مش عارف اكتب ارقام الآيات الكتابية بارقام عربية مش انجلش فاعمل ايه ؟


فقط قم بتظليل الرقم وقم بالتغيير فى لوحة الخطوط
اضغط فوق اسم الخط الحالي فى لوحة الخطوط
حتي يصبح مظلل بالون الازرق
ثم قم بالتحرك بين الخطوط من خلال
 السهم الي اعلي او السهم الي اسفل
ستجد مجموعه كبيره من الخطوط 
تقوم بأدخال الارقام بتركيب عربي
ان واجهتك مشاكل 
فقم بالبحث عن هذا الخط
(B TEHRAN)
فهو يدخل الحوف بتركيب عربي
يمكن تصفح الكثير من الخطوط 
فقد ينال رضاك نوع اخر لشكل الاقام
::::::::::::::::::::::::
انتظر النتيجه 
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


ميرسى قوى لاهتمام حضرتك وردك
ربنا يعوضك 
آمين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"Coptic4Ever2"
::::::::::::::::::::::


> تصميم لتطبيق الدرس الثانى
> 
> يارب يكون صح وكويس
> 
> ...


تصميم اكثر من ممتاز واحترافي جدا
رائع رائع تنسيقك لطبقات التصميم 
::::::::::::::::
انت مبدع دون اشتراك فى الدوره
::::::::::::::
استمر فى 
تقدمك الرائع 
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
::::::::::::::::


> فتقولى اسم الخطوط دى ايه وانا همسحهم من ع جهازى
> فالمشكله هتتحل ساعتها


قم بحذف اسماء هذان الخطان

B kaj
::::
B zaman
:::::
::::::::::::::::::::
اتمني ان يحل هذا المشكله
::::::::::::::::::::
قم بغلق متصفحك وافتحه 
من جديد بعد حذف الخطوط
:::::::::
فى خدمتك لو ان هناك 
اي استفسار اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مارس 2012)

تطبيق الدرس الثانى​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> 
> ::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> ...


 
اشكرك على تشجيعك المستمر لى 

وانا انتظر الاحترافيه على يدك فى الدروس القادمة .. وانا انتظرها بفارغ الصبر​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

جربت دى عالسريع


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...




*للاسف أطريت 
أحذف كل الفونتات لانى حذفت الاتنين دول ومطلعش العيب منهم
هحاول انزل الفونتات العربى والاجنبى بس
بمكن يكون العيب فى الفونتات اليابانى والصينى
طالما محدش اشتكى من العيب ده غيرى 
تعبتك حبيبى :**


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
"+ بريسكلا +"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


>


lممتاز ممتاز صراحة 
لا ينقصه شيء فى رأيي سوي شيء بسيط جدا
وهو ان تزيدي حجم المسافه بين كل سطر والذي يليه
:::::::::::::::::
خطوه متقدمه ممتازه 
تابعي تقدمك
::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## bob (5 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *للاسف أطريت
> أحذف كل الفونتات لانى حذفت الاتنين دول ومطلعش العيب منهم
> هحاول انزل الفونتات العربى والاجنبى بس
> بمكن يكون العيب فى الفونتات اليابانى والصينى
> ...


*الموضوع ده برضه حاصل معايا رغم اني منزلتش الفونتات الصيني ولا الهندي حتي *


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *الموضوع ده برضه حاصل معايا رغم اني منزلتش الفونتات الصيني ولا الهندي حتي *




*علم ع كل الفونتات فى مسار Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Fonts

**وامسحهم ومتقلقش الفونتات الاساسيه اللى مع الويندوز مش هتتمسح ، وادعيلى *


----------



## bob (5 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *علم ع كل الفونتات فى مسار Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Fonts
> 
> **وامسحهم ومتقلقش الفونتات الاساسيه اللى مع الويندوز مش هتتمسح ، وادعيلى *


*هههههههههه الله يباركلك يا عمنا
انا عمال اشوف فونت فونت من ال 3dو امسحهم و انت جبت من الاخر *


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مارس 2012)

تمام ميرسى جدا لتشجيعك
انا معرفتش اغير المسافة لكن صغرت الخط فبانت اوضح
اشكرك لملاحظتك البناءة


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (5 مارس 2012)

أول نقد لنفسى فى الصورة دى إن الريزوليوشن بتاع الخلفية قليل


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 مارس 2012)

*ليش لما ارفع الصورة  للمنتدى تخرج لي كبيرة*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مارس 2012)

karima قال:


> *ليش لما ارفع الصورة  للمنتدى تخرج لي كبيرة*


*حبيبتى هى بتكون كبيرة فى مركز الرفع 
بس لما بتتحط فى الموضوع بتتظبط حجمها تلقائيا 
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 مارس 2012)

*




*


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حبيبتى هى بتكون كبيرة فى مركز الرفع
> بس لما بتتحط فى الموضوع بتتظبط حجمها تلقائيا
> *​



*ميرسي حبيبتي للرد 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2012)

*تصميم ثابت مش متحرك علشان التشتيت 

**



بالمناسبه هو تصميم قديم 
بس فيه فكره الدرس
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## Rosetta (5 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2012)




----------



## zama (6 مارس 2012)

*أستاذي / بداية العمر* ..

تم تنزيل ملف الدرس الثاني بالمشاركة 206 ، بورقة 21 بالموضوع ، مُتشكر للشرح و يُسره ..

==

لو تسمح لي ، 

حضرتك ذكرت طريقة إضافة خطوط من خلال نهج النسخ و اللصق ..

بالتجربة لي :

الطريقة التي يتلاشي بها أي سهو أو عرقلة بالأداء من قـِــبل نظام التشغيل لتفعيل كافة نسق الخطوط هي :

قائمة file بداخل ملف الـخطوط ، أختار البند Install New Font ، يظهر Dialog Box ، من ثْمّ أستكمل

إدراج ما أريده من خطوط ، بالتالي يتسني لي مُسألة حضرتك لما أخترت الطريقة المعروضة بـ فيديو 

الشرح تحديداً ؟؟ ، *هل لكل طريقة ميدان أستخدام *؟؟

لو كل الطرق مفادها واحد ، يُتاح لي الأطمئنان _ بموضوعية _ لحضرتك لما لاحظته من تباين أسلوب 

إلقائك بنسختي الشرح ، بدون أن أقحم نفسي بحياتك الشخصية ، أتمني تكون بخير ..  

==

مُتشكر ، bye ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
+ بريسكلا +
:::::::::::::::::::::


> تمام ميرسى جدا لتشجيعك
> انا معرفتش اغير المسافة لكن صغرت الخط فبانت اوضح
> اشكرك لملاحظتك البناءة


يمكنك ان تجعلي كل عباره فى التصميم فى طبقه منفرده
اي مثلا تختاري اداة التيكست وتكتبي اول عباره
(يا كنيسه رافعة اعلام المسيح)
ثم تضغطي (enter) التي علي اخر لوحة المفاتيح علي اليمين
حتي تصبح العباره طبقه منفرده
ثم تختاري اداة التيكست مره اخري وتكتبي العباره الثانيه
وتضغطي (enter)ايضا 
كرري تلك العمليه حتي تنتهي
ثم اختاري مثلا اول عباره وحددي اداة (move tool)
ثم عن طريق اسهم الاتجاهات حددي مكان اول عباره وحركيها الي اي مكان تريدين
وكرري ايضا نفس العمليه علي باقي العبارت
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطوني"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> أول نقد لنفسى فى الصورة دى إن الريزوليوشن بتاع الخلفية قليل
> 
> 
> >


رااااااااااااااااائع بمعني الكلمه
كما ان ملحوظتك صحيحه ونقدك لنفسك صحيح 
لكننا ننسي الرزليوشن فى حلاوة تصميمك وخطوطك وألوانك
::::::::::::::::
أستمر اخي الحبيب فى تقدمك
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
:::::::::::::::
اسمح لي ان اقتبس الصوره اولا


> > >





> جربت دى عالسريع


ولأنك قمت بتجربتها (علي السريع)
فلم تأخذ منك الأهتمام الكافي لتخرج كما يجب
اللون جميل والكتابه واضحه
لكن اعتقد انه لا يزال هناك الوان 
ستكون اكثر جمالا علي نلك الصوره
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
"FADY_TEMON"
::::::::::::::::


> > >


لا شك فى انك فنان ومبدع...كم يسعدني
 طرح اعمالك الجميله .هنا ليراها الجميع ويستفيد منها
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
:::::::::::::::::::


> > >


راااااااااااااااااااااااائع واحلي ما فيه انه لا يدعو .....للتشتيت.....

::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
"+SwEetY KoKeY+"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> > >


تصميم اكثر من رائع
وجميل جدا ولكن 
اعتقد انه كان سيكون اروع واجمل 
لو انكي قمتي بأستغلال كافة المساحه فى التصميم
فهناك جزء فارغ علي يسار التصميم ..فكري ان تشغلي تلك
المساحه بشيء ما ..انتي الاكثر معرفه ما هو هذا الشيء
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"Rosetta"
::::::::::::::::


> > >


تصميم جميل جدا جدا واحترافي لدرجه كبيره
وتنسيق الخطوط والالوان رائع جدا 
لا يوجد هناك اي ملاحظات
::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي
:::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
"+febronia+"
:::::::::::::::::


> > >


انتي بلا شك موهوبه ومبدعه ومصممه ماهره
لا شيء سوي الثناء علي 
التصميم وابداء اعجابي به
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
اخي الحبيب
"zama"
::::::::::::::::::
بالتوفيق اخي الحبيب...اشكر لثنائك شيء لا يستحق الثناء
::::::::::::::::


> لو تسمح لي ،
> 
> حضرتك ذكرت طريقة إضافة خطوط من خلال نهج النسخ و اللصق ..
> 
> ...


كل الطرق تؤدي لمجلد الخطوط
ولا غرض معين لتباين طرق تثبيت الخطوط
اطمئن اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::
كما ان هناك طريقه اخري لتثبيت الخطوط
1:start menu
2:Control Panel
3: fonts folder
4aste
::::::::::::::::::


> بموضوعية _ لحضرتك لما لاحظته من تباين أسلوب
> 
> إلقائك بنسختي الشرح ، بدون أن أقحم نفسي بحياتك الشخصية ، أتمني تكون بخير ..


لازلت بخير بفضل يسوع ونعمته علي
اشكرك علي رفيع اخلاقك..وجميل مشاعرك
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 مارس 2012)

تسدق التلاميذ عملين شغل عالي أوي ..أنا مبسوط كتتير أنك عرفت تقدم الموضوع الرائع ده بالطريقة دي ..ومش ناقص غير الشهادة ...وهيا عندي ..اللي هياخد الدورة كاملة ...أديني أسمه وأنا هبعتله الشهادة بأسمه ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

لم نضع سوي درسان فى الدوره
لا يزال هناك الكثير من الدروس
::::::::::::::::::::
لكن مرحب جدا بفكرتك
وأشكرك عيها ...
يمكن ان نضع اكثر من مستوي للشهادات
فهناك شهاده 
مثلا للمستوي المبتديء 
وشهاه للمستوي المتوسط
 وشهاده للمستوي المتفوق
كعامل تحفيزي للأعضاء
::::::::::::::::
اشكرك مره اخري اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::

​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح اخى الحبيب 
للاسف انا لسه شايف الموضوع النهاردةهل من الممكن التسجيل الان ؟
انا من وقت نفسىاتعلم فوتوشوب ودى فرصه كويسه يا ترى اقدر ابدا ولا صعب ؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"المفدي بالدم"
:::::::::::::::
شرف لي طلب تسجيلك هنا
اعتبر انك مسجل بالفعل
لقد الغيت فترة الغاء الاشتراك
:::::::::::::::::::::


> (تنبيه هام)
> الاعضاء المسجلون حتي هذه اللحظه
> يتمتعون بكافة مزايا الدوره
> لانه تم تصميم
> ...


يتبقي لأشتراكك اخي الحبيب
تعبئة النموذج ادناه فى الأقتتباس
::::


> كي تسجل فى الدوره ....
> اخي الحبيب...
> اختي الغاليه.....
> :::::::::::::::::::::
> ...


تلك روابط الدروس
الاضافات والبرنامج
:::::::::::::::
شرح تثبيت البرنامج
:::::::::::::::
الدرس الاول
::::::::::::::::
الدرس الثاني
:::::::::::::::::
شرف لي تسجيلك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


حاضر هحاول تانى 
عالفكرة انا مبسوووووووووط خالص ان حضرتك بتقول رايك بلا مجاملة
+ ربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك الجميلة +


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
:::::::::::::::::::


> حاضر هحاول تانى
> عالفكرة انا مبسوووووووووط خالص ان حضرتك بتقول رايك بلا مجاملة
> + ربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك الجميلة +


لو اننا نجامل فقد نقود الكثيرين الي اماكن غير صحيحه
:::::::::::::::::::::::
اشكرك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::::::
صلي من اجلنا
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...





> لو اننا نجامل فقد نقود الكثيرين الي اماكن غير صحيحه



جميل خالص الكومنت دة



> صلي من اجلنا


كل ما هتعلم حاجة جديدة هصلى هههههههههه لو متعلمتش مش هصلى :new6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

> جميل خالص الكومنت دة


من تأليفي وقت شاهدت ردك
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> كل ما هتعلم حاجة جديدة هصلى هههههههههه لو متعلمتش مش هصلى


هههههههههههههه
اسلوب المقايضه هذا 
اعطني معلوه امنحك صلاه ..اعطني معلومه امنحك صلاه
::::::::::::::::::::
كل ما تحتاجه انا فى خدمتك اخي الفكاهي الجميل
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> من تأليفي وقت شاهدت ردك
> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


انا دايما بصليلكم على طول كلكم ومستحقش اخد بركتكم ورفعت صلاة خاصة من اجل هالخدمة المباركة
وعافكرة من النادر تلاقينى مبسوط كدة 
بس بجد اتمنى اتعلم اكتر واكتر لان فى ترانيم كتيرة بحب تكون فى هيئة تصميم 
بس مكنتش بلاقى حد عاملهم ...

كتر خيرك ويعوضك ربنا
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

+ من فضل حضرتك كنت عايز اسال
لما بلون الخخط اللى اختارته فى مربع فى استايلات للالوان بتكون جاهزة للتطبيق
هل فى إمكانية انى اغير فى الاستايلات الجاهزة دى ولا نو ؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 مارس 2012)

اولا اشكرالمسيح اللى فيك واللى ملا قلبك حب وعطاء 
ممتن لك كتير اخى الحبيب 

بالنسبه للتسجيل 

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
 سجلنى رجاء
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
0%
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
90%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
100% باذن المسيح 
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
80%
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
85%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
فيديو     كتابه     صوت
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهد منك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس

التزم بنعمه المسيح 
*
الرب يبارك حياتك وتعبك اخى الحبيب 
ومسرور جدا اكون تلميذك *​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (6 مارس 2012)

*أخى الغالى أود أن أسأل عن بعض الأشياء وهى :
كيفية عمل إطار مثل الذى فى هذه الصورة فهل الفوتوشوب يدعم مثل هذه الإطارات؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3135125&postcount=229
ثانياً كيفية عمل خط مموج مثل هذا فهل الفوتوشوب يدعم مثل هذه الخاصية ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3135345&postcount=248


*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
::::::::::::::::::::


> + من فضل حضرتك كنت عايز اسال
> لما بلون الخخط اللى اختارته فى مربع فى استايلات للالوان بتكون جاهزة للتطبيق
> هل فى إمكانية انى اغير فى الاستايلات الجاهزة دى ولا نو ؟


انت تتقدم بسرعة الطائره النفاثه 
::::::::::::::
الاجابه قيد التحضير
:::::::::::::::
سأجاوب لاني بحاجه لصلاتك
:::::::::::::::
لان هذا الجزء لم يحين دوره الان
:::::::::::::
لكن حاجاتي لصلاتك ستجعلني اتنازل .....
:94:
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"المفدي بالدم"
::::::::::::::::::::::


> اولا اشكرالمسيح اللى فيك واللى ملا قلبك حب وعطاء
> ممتن لك كتير اخى الحبيب


انا من اشكرك لجميل كلامك
 عن شخصي المتواضع
::::::::::::::
تم التسجيل بنجاح اخي الحبيب
يشرفني تسجيلك للمره المليون
:::::::::::::::


> الرب يبارك حياتك وتعبك اخى الحبيب
> ومسرور جدا اكون تلميذك


الرب يعينني علي خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
الرجاء عدم ذكر استاذ فربما اكون اصغر منك سننا
ليس فينا استاذ او تلميذ او ناظر
كلنا اخوه فى المسيح نفيد ونستفيد
:::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك اخي الحبيب​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الانطوني"
:::::::::::::::::::


> أخى الغالى أود أن أسأل عن بعض الأشياء وهى :
> كيفية عمل إطار مثل الذى فى هذه الصورة فهل الفوتوشوب يدعم مثل هذه الإطارات؟
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...&postcount=229
> ثانياً كيفية عمل خط مموج مثل هذا فهل الفوتوشوب يدعم مثل هذه الخاصية ؟
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...&postcount=248


الفوتوشوب هو سبيلك لتنفيذ اي تصميم فى خيالك مهما كان شكله
::::::::::::::::::::
سيجاب عن اسئلتك بالشرح الوافي الكافي باذن يسوع صباح غد
ستجد الاجابه  وطرق تنفيذ تلك الاشياء كامله 
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (6 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


*أشكرك أخى الغاااااااااااااااااااااالى 
منتظر الإجابات على أحر من الجمر
سؤال أخير خالص
الدرس الثالث هينزل إمتى
أرجو أن يكون الرب يسوع إتدخل والظروف اللى بتمر بيها إتحسنت.
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطوني"
:::::::::::::::


> أشكرك أخى الغاااااااااااااااااااااالى
> منتظر الإجابات على أحر من الجمر
> سؤال أخير خالص
> الدرس الثالث هينزل إمتى
> أرجو أن يكون الرب يسوع إتدخل والظروف اللى بتمر بيها إتحسنت.


فى خدمتك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
وأنا صدقني لو عندي الوقت لوضعها الان لما تأخرت
ولكني سأجهزها ليلا وقت فراغي
وتكون جاهزه فى الصباح بأذن يسوع
اما عن سؤالك الثالث
امنح لي حق الاجابه لنفسي
لسبب بداخلي (ارجوك)
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
فقط صلاتكم هي من ستزيح الغمم
::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطوني"
:::::::::::::::


> أشكرك أخى الغاااااااااااااااااااااالى
> منتظر الإجابات على أحر من الجمر
> سؤال أخير خالص
> الدرس الثالث هينزل إمتى
> أرجو أن يكون الرب يسوع إتدخل والظروف اللى بتمر بيها إتحسنت.


فى خدمتك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::
وأنا صدقني لو عندي الوقت لوضعها الان لما تأخرت
ولكني سأجهزها ليلا وقت فراغي
وتكون جاهزه فى الصباح بأذن يسوع
اما عن سؤالك الثالث
امنح لي حق الاجابه لنفسي
لسبب بداخلي (ارجوك)
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
فقط صلاتكم هي من ستزيح الغمم
::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (6 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


*الله هو القادر على كل شئ ولا يعثر عليه أمر*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكي
> اختي الغاليه
> ...


*
بشكرك على ملاحظاتك 
فعلا انا كنت عاوزه احط صورة للمسيح بس ملقتش صورة مناسبه للتصميم لانى كمان مبعرفش اظبط واقص الصور  *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

:::::::::::::::::


> الله هو القادر على كل شئ ولا يعثر عليه أمر


انا هو الحق والطريق والحياه
:::::::::::::::::​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
"+SwEetY KoKeY+"
:::::::::::::::::::::


> بشكرك على ملاحظاتك
> فعلا انا كنت عاوزه احط صورة للمسيح بس ملقتش صورة مناسبه للتصميم لانى كمان مبعرفش اظبط واقص الصور


فى خدمتكم اختي الغاليه
سأقوم بوضع طريقه بسيطه لأقتصاص الصور فى الدرس القادم
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *علم ع كل الفونتات فى مسار Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Fonts
> 
> **وامسحهم ومتقلقش الفونتات الاساسيه اللى مع الويندوز مش هتتمسح ، وادعيلى *



*انا عملت كده ولسه المشكله موجوده *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


  اوكى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




صلوات امنا العدرا والقديسين تسندك وتدبر امورك وتوفر 
وقت أكبرلخدمة ربنا
آمين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

امين اخي الحبيب​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (7 مارس 2012)

اعتذر اخى الحبيب لتاخرى لكن يبدوان عندى مشكله فى تحميل الملفات 
فكل مرة يصل ل 70 % تحميل ويتوقف 
هل المشكله بجهازى ؟​


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> اعتذر اخى الحبيب لتاخرى لكن يبدوان عندى مشكله فى تحميل الملفات
> فكل مرة يصل ل 70 % تحميل ويتوقف
> هل المشكله بجهازى ؟​


يمكن سرعه النت ضعيفه 
هل بتستخدم برنامج للتحميل ؟؟؟


----------



## zama (7 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يمكن سرعه النت ضعيفه
> هل بتستخدم برنامج للتحميل ؟؟؟



لو تسمح لي _ أستاذي صاحب الموضوع _ أجاوب التساؤل لأخويا ..

ربما سرعة الخط لا تتوافق مع قدر عمل مشتركي الخط _ إن وُجد مشتركين _ ، 

بالأفضل للمستخدم أستخدام برنامج " I . D . M " ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (7 مارس 2012)

استخدم انترنت داونلود مانجر 6.2​


----------



## zama (7 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...



1- ربما كان بالسابق المشاكل بنسخة نظام التشغيل ، بالرغم من تجربة فارق الطريقتين 

بجهازي الـ p.c و الـ lap بالرغم من أنه حديث العهد ، لكن كل شئ وارد ، مُتشكر ..

2- مُتشكر لحُسن قبولك لي بهالمشاعر الجياشة الطيبة ..

3- أسمحلي أقولك شئ _ أعتقد هذا حينه _ بخصوص كون الكورس ، 

*"* ربما يكون لي بذهني معلومات بهالمجال ، لكني أفتقر جداً للحس الفني ، نظراً 

لأمور عدة بمكنون شخصيتي ، (( أدرك لست مُبدع )) ، لن أنخدع بتكهنات أخري لتكوين 

مبدأ التقييم الفني ، بأسس فنية أدركها و أتغافل تنفيذها بالتصميم ، ذلك ينم عن فقر 

اللمسة الجمالية لدي ، بالنهاية لن أفقد زهو وقتي بسراب كآبة الصدمة ، لأنني أعتز 

بالمعرفة و التجربة (( يكفيني شرف المحاولة )) *"* ..

==

bye ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"المفدي بالدم"
:::::::::::::::::


> اعتذر اخى الحبيب لتاخرى لكن يبدوان عندى مشكله فى تحميل الملفات
> فكل مرة يصل ل 70 % تحميل ويتوقف
> هل المشكله بجهازى ؟


صراحة انا قمت بتحميل البرنامج بعد ان وجدت مشكلتك هذه فى التحميل
لكن لم تواجهني اي صعوبات واستغرق تحميل البرنامج 7دقائق
لذا اخمن ان المشكله تكمن فى موفر الخدمه لديك 
فربما يحدد  كم محين من الميجا للتحميل لا يكفى لتحميل الملفات
سأحاول تجزئة الملف الي اجزاء صغيره واقوم برفعه لك ثانية 
::::::::::::::::
ان كان هناك امكانيه للحصول علي البرنامج علي flash memory
من اي محل صيانه او سيبر ..انصحك بها ..لتوفير وقتك بالتحميل
لكن تأكد اولا من ان الملفات خليه من اي جرثومات او فيروسات
عن طريق فحصها ببرنامج مضاد للفيروسات
::::::
اما عن خامات العمل والملحقات ..فهي صغيرة الحجم ويمكنك تحميلها بسهوله
::::::::::::
اعتذر عن تلك المشكله التي واجهتك
::::::::::::
متواصل معك لمعرفة التطورات
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 خي الحبيب
"zama"
:::::::::::::


> و تسمح لي _ أستاذي صاحب الموضوع _ أجاوب التساؤل لأخويا ..
> 
> ربما سرعة الخط لا تتوافق مع قدر عمل مشتركي الخط _ إن وُجد مشتركين _ ،
> 
> بالأفضل للمستخدم أستخدام برنامج " I . D . M " ..


اسمح لي انا بأن اشكرك لتقديم المساعده فى غيابي
واتمني ان لا يستأذن احد فى تقديم المساعده 
كما اني لست صاحب الموضوع
الموضوع ملك للكنيسه وابنائها
وكلنا اخوه يساعد احدنا الاخر 
ان وجد اخوه فى مشكله ما 
::::::::::::::::
اشكرك مره اخري لتقديم المساعده
:::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح 
يرعاك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"المُستسلم"
اقصد
"zama"
:::::::::::::


> - ربما كان بالسابق المشاكل بنسخة نظام التشغيل ، بالرغم من تجربة فارق الطريقتين
> 
> بجهازي الـ p.c و الـ lap بالرغم من أنه حديث العهد ، لكن كل شئ وارد ، مُتشكر ..
> 
> ...


اسمح لي بعدم التعليق
 علي رقم (1)ورقم (2)
فأنا اعتقد ان رقم (3)
له الأولويه بالرد
::::::::::::::::
لا اعرف ان كنت شخصا قد يقبل احدهم طلب لي منه
وأنا سأطلب منك هذا الطلب اخي الحبيب "zama"
أتمني منك اخي الحبيب ان لا تغادر الدوره


> ربما يكون لي بذهني معلومات بهالمجال ، لكني أفتقر جداً للحس الفني


ان كنت اخي الحبيب تفتقر للحس الفني 
فلك معلومه عني..بأمكانك تصديقها او تكذيبها
اعمل فى مجال الجرافيكس منذ سبع سنوات
لم اكن اعرف ما معني حس فني اصلا
لم يعلمني احد مجال الجرافيكس
لاني عندي الخجل فى طلب المعرفه
لذا اعتمد علي نفسي فى الحصول علي معلوماتي
لا اقص لك السيره الذاتيه لفارس الجرافيكس العربي
بل اطرح عليك تجربه من الممكن ان تفيدك 
ومن الممكن ان تزيدك اصرارا  علي ترك الدوره
بداية عملي فى الفوتوشوب 
كنت  امتلك عمي الوان لا يمتلكه قط صغير
كنت اخلط الأحمر علي الاخضر 
والاخضر علي الاصفر 
والأصفر علي السماوي
لم اكن امتلك اي تناسق فى الالون
:::::::
انت اخي الحبيب لم تشاركنا حتي مشكلتك
التي جعلتك تقرر هذا 
الاخوه فى الدوره يسألون عن اي شيء يجدون صعوبه فى تطبيقه
وعندما نبحث عن الحل سويا نجد ان الصعوبه قد زالت 
لكنك لم تشاركنا اي استفسار
كونك تغادر الدوره ..فهذا دليل علي انها لم تمنحك الاستفاده
ودليل علي انك أسف لضياع وقتك بها
لكن لما لم تفكر ان نتشاور بألأمر الذي جعلك 
تقرر الرحيل وضيعت وقتك فى شرف المحاوله 
ارجوك اخي الحبيب ان كنت تعاني عدم وجود الحس الفني
فهناك من المواد العمليه والنظريه ما يخدم رقي الحس الفني
وسأعمل علي تجميعها لك فى ملف واحد
لكن لي امنيه ان ترجي هذا القرار لوقت لاحق
لن اجعلك تضيع وقتك فى الدوره 
ولكني سأجمع لك هذا الملف
وان قضيت به نصف ساعه فى الاطلاع عليه
اتمني بعد ان تنهيه ان ترسل لي ببقائك فى الدوره او رحيلك
وان قررت الرحيل حينها ادرك ان هناك من اخوتي من لم استطع 
ان احقق له تعلم شيء يعرف عنه الكثير ولكنه يفقتد للحس الفني
 انتظر منك اولا قبول او رفض جمع هذا الملف لك
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك 
اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباء
فى كنيستنا الغاليه
:::::::::::::::::::::::
اليوم اضع بين ايديكم 
درس يحوي العديد من المهارات الجديده
خاصه بأستفسارت اخوتي فى المنتدي
الدرس حجمه 
52.3mb
قمت بتجزئته الي ثلاث 
ملفات لسهولة التحميل
لمن ليس لديهم سرعات عاليه
:::::::::::::::::
حجم الملف الاول والثاني 17.4mb لكل منهما
::::::::::::::::::::
حجم الملف الثالث 15.4mb
:::::::::::::::::::
يجب ان نقوم بتحميل الثلاث اجزاء فى فولدر واحد
:::::::::::
بعد الانتهاء من تحميل الاجزاء الثلاثه
اتبع الصور الاتيه
:::::::::::::::::::::::
(1)




::::::::::::::
(2)




:::::::::::::
(3)




::::::::::::::
(4)




::::::::::::::
(5)




::::::::::::::
والان نأتي لروابط الدرس
:::::::::::::::::
part 1
::::::::::::::::
part 2
:::::::::::
part 3
:::::::::::::::
جاهز لتلقي اي استفسار وفى خدمتكم بأي وقت بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكم اخوتي الاحباب
:::::::::::::
سلام ونعمه رب المجد​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 مارس 2012)

انا بتأسف على التأخير فى الدرس الجديد (الدرس الثالث)
لانى مسافر لمدة يومين وهدخل من الموبايل 
ومش هقدر اطبق الدرس غير لما ارجع من السفر

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح للجميع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"Coptic4Ever2"
::::::::::::::::::::


> انا بتأسف على التأخير فى الدرس الجديد (الدرس الثالث)
> لانى مسافر لمدة يومين وهدخل من الموبايل
> ومش هقدر اطبق الدرس غير لما ارجع من السفر
> 
> سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح للجميع


لا داع للاسف اخي الحبيب
سافر وعد لنا بهديه جميله
:::::::::::::::::::
أسأل يسوع ان يرفقك فى سفرك وفى عودتك
ويحميك من كل شرور الطرقات
::::::::::::::::::
اعتني بنفسك جيدا...
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
:::::::::::::::::::::
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2012)

تظهرلى هذه الرسالة ولا يفتح الفيديو 
هل العيب عندى ؟؟





والآخر أيضا ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"عبود عبده عبود"
::::::::::::::::::
قمت بتسجيل خروج من حسابي علي الميديا فاير
وقمت بتحميل الثلاث اجزاء كأي عضو عادي 
ولم اجد مشاكل فى فردالاجزاء
[YOUTUBE]eioAahAq1y8&feature[/YOUTUBE]
::::::::::::::
لو تستطيع قم بتحميل الملفات ثانيه
::::::::::::
وأنا انتظر رد احد من الاعضاء يكون قد انتهي من تحميل الملفات
لأري ان كان بها مشاكل ام انها مشكله استثنائيه
::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 مارس 2012)

*جاري التحميل*


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 مارس 2012)

*انا حملت الجزء الاول 
مافيش مشكلة *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل وفك الضغط واشتغل الدرس تمام عندى *​


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل و فك الضغط:smile01
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
 اختي الغاليه
"karima"
:::::::::::::


> جاري التحميل


تحميل موفق باذن يسوع
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
اختي الغاليه
"+Bent El3dra+"
::::::::::::::::::::


> تم التحميل وفك الضغط واشتغل الدرس تمام عندى


مشاهده مثمره ومفيده بأذن يسوع
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"bob"
::::::::::::::::::::


> تم التحميل و فك الضغط


بالتوفيق اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

اولا عندى مشكلة فى اداة eraser tool لانها مش بيتظهر عندى واضحة بيتظهر شفافة يا ترى ازى حضرتك تتحل ؟
ثانيا كنت عايز اعرف ازى بتحرك الصورة وانت بتقص باداة pen tool لفوق وتحت وشمال ويمين لانى كل ما بحركها مش بيرضى ؟
اما عن موضوع تطبيق ال style على background عندى مش بيرضى يا ترى ايه السبب ؟
وفى كمان عندى مشكلة ان الصورة بيتكون حجمها كبير وبمجرد وضعها فى الفوتشوب حجمها بيصغر جدا يا ترى دا طبيعى ولا مشكلة عندى انا ؟
معلش بقى اخى اسئلتى كتير قووى ومشاكل اكتر 
شكرا لتعب محبتك معانا كلنا 
اما بالنسبة للخط المموج الاطار فدا التطبيق عليهم


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل وفك الضغط بنجاح أخى الغالى وستتم المشاهدة فى خلال ساعات لاحقة
سلام المسيح معك أخى الحبيب
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اولا عندى مشكلة فى اداة eraser tool لانها مش بيتظهر عندى يا ترى ازى حضرتك تتحل ؟
> ثانيا كنت عايز اعرف ازى بتحرك الصورة وانت بتقص باداة pen tool لفوق وتحت وشمال ويمين لانى كل ما بحركها مش بيرضى ؟
> اما عن موضوع تطبيق ال style على background عندى مش بيرضى يا ترى ايه السبب ؟
> وفى كمان عندى مشكلة ان الصورة بيتكون حجمها كبير وبمجرد وضعها فى الفوتشوب حجمها بيصغر جدا يا ترى دا طبيعى ولا مشكلة عندى انا ؟
> ...


بالنسبه للمشكلة التى باللون الأحمر واجهتنى فى وقت سابق وكانت إجابة أخى بداية العمر عليها كالتالى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3132455&postcount=139


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> بالنسبه للمشكلة التى باللون الأحمر واجهتنى فى وقت سابق وكانت إجابة أخى بداية العمر عليها كالتالى
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3132455&postcount=139


ميرسى يسطس لانك وضحت ليا سؤال واستفسار من اسئلتى ؟
المشكلة عندى فى الباقى لو انت عارف منهم حاجة اكون شاكر ليك 
جدا اما لو مش عارف حل لواحد منهم يبقى انتظر اخى بداية العمر
بعد الساعة 12 زى ما عرفت انه بيكون فاضى فى التوقيت دا 
ووقتها يقولى اعمل ايه ؟
شكرا تانى اخى يسطس على ردك وتوضيحك ليا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

اعتذر للرد السريع
اخي
"magedrn"
لضيق وقتي
اختار الممحاه
وطبق تلك الاعدادت كما فى الصوره





ليلا سأتواصل معكم بأستفاضه فى الاجابات والرد
عذرا
سلام المسيح يرعاكم
​


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> ثانيا كنت عايز اعرف ازى بتحرك الصورة وانت بتقص باداة pen tool لفوق وتحت وشمال ويمين لانى كل ما بحركها مش بيرضى ؟
> اما عن موضوع تطبيق ال style على background عندى مش بيرضى يا ترى ايه السبب ؟


بعد اذن حضرتك بداية العمر 

بص ياا ميدوو وانت بتقص بالبن تول دوس علي مسطرة من الكيبورد هتلاقي الصورة بتحرك معاك عادي 

وعشان تطبق الاستيل علي الباك جروند لازم تكون مختار 
اللير بتاع الخلفية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل ومشاهده الدرس 
واسفادت بحاجه جديده مكنتش اعرفها قبل كده 
ربنا يباركك يا رب
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 مارس 2012)

*درس أكثر من رائع أخى الحبيب وشرح وافى جداً
تمت المشاهدة فقط وغداً إن شاء الله سوف أبدأ فى التطبيق
صوتك فى هذا الدرس أحسن حالاً من الدرس السابق
أسأل ربنا يسوع أن يبارك حياتك و خدمتك الرائعة
*​


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> اعتذر للرد السريع
> اخي
> "magedrn"
> لضيق وقتي
> ...


تمام اخى وتم ظهور الممحاة


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بعد اذن حضرتك بداية العمر
> 
> بص ياا ميدوو وانت بتقص بالبن تول دوس علي مسطرة من الكيبورد هتلاقي الصورة بتحرك معاك عادي
> 
> ...


ميرسى فيبى على توضحيك وشكرا لمحبتكم كلكم فى التوضيح ليا


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

هو الدرس فى منتهى الروعة وردود الناس وعرفت احل المشاكل اللى عندى 
بمساعدة الناس لكن اخر جزء اللى هو جزء القص بجد صعوبة كبيرة فى تطبيقه
شكرا لتعب محبتك دايما معانا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
::::::::::::::::::


> اولا عندى مشكلة فى اداة eraser tool لانها مش بيتظهر عندى واضحة بيتظهر شفافة يا ترى ازى حضرتك تتحل ؟


تم توضيح الاجابه ان كان هناك
 اي استفسار جاهز وفى خدمتك
:::::::::::::::::::::::::


> ثانيا كنت عايز اعرف ازى بتحرك الصورة وانت بتقص باداة pen tool لفوق وتحت وشمال ويمين لانى كل ما بحركها مش بيرضى ؟


أسدتني  اختي (+febronia+) جميلا وشرحت الطريقه 
ان كان هناك اي أستفسار جاهز وفى خدمتك
::::::::::::::::::


> اما عن موضوع تطبيق ال style على background عندى مش بيرضى يا ترى ايه السبب ؟


كم قالت اختي (+febronia+) يجب ان تحدد طبقة الـ (background) ويجدب ان تزيل الـ(locked)
(القفل) عن الخلفيه
قم بتحميل هذا الاكشن 
:::::::::::::::::
locked
::::::::::::::::
واسحبه الي الفوتوشوب في المنطقه الرماديه ثم اتركه
وقم بالضغط علي (f2) ستجد لتن القفل قد ازيل عن الخلفيه
وسأقوم بشرح الاكشن فى دروس متقدمه وحتي لا تشغل بالك
الاكشن هو اختصار لعمليات معينه ننفذها في الفوتوشوب 
وحتي ننجزها فى وقت سريع نقوم ببرمجة اكشن عليها
::::::::::::::::::::::


> وفى كمان عندى مشكلة ان الصورة بيتكون حجمها كبير وبمجرد وضعها فى الفوتشوب حجمها بيصغر جدا يا ترى دا طبيعى ولا مشكلة عندى انا ؟


وضع اخي (يسطس الأنطوني) رابط يفيد استفسارك
:::::::::::::::::::


> معلش بقى اخى اسئلتى كتير قووى ومشاكل اكتر
> شكرا لتعب محبتك معانا كلنا


هذا ما احتاجه منك الاسئله الكثيره ليستفيد الجميع
::::::::::::::::::::::::


> شكرا لتعب محبتك معانا كلنا


فى خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::


> اما بالنسبة للخط المموج الاطار فدا التطبيق عليهم
> 
> 
> > > >


جميل جدا جدا ..بس ايه رايك لو خليت الكتابه فى نص التصميم (شاطيء الذكريات الحزين)
::::::::::::::
منتظر النتيجه
:::::::::::::::
اعتذر لتاخري فى الرد
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

دا كان جزء كنت كاتبه حاجة على قدى كدا 
يارب يعجبك التصميم اكتر من المرة الاولى اخى 




بس لو كنت عملت الخط مموج لقيتها مش هتكون حلوة 
فيارب يكون كدا زى ما انت تقصد اخى والكلام اه كتير بس يكون موضح الصورة


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

معلش بقى حاجة اخيرة وانا عارف طلعت روحك معايا اخويا بس فعلا انا بشكرك على تعب محبتك 
وطول بالك معايا انا كل ما بقص فى اجزء الاخير فى الدرس واحطه فى لير تانى غير الاساسى اللى فى الصورة 
مش بيعمل معايا الخيال اللى بيتعمل معاك فى شرح الدرس يا ترى دا مشكلة عندى ولا الصورة نفسها ولا ايه بالظبط ؟
وسكرا لتعب محبتك جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2012)

جميلللل


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2012)

الروابط كلها مش قابلة تتحمل معي، شو السبب ؟!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
::::::::::::::::::::


> تم التحميل ومشاهده الدرس
> واسفادت بحاجه جديده مكنتش اعرفها قبل كده
> ربنا يباركك يا رب


فى خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
اتمني لك التوفيق بأذن يسوع
:::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبب
"يسطس الأنطوني"
:::::::::::::::::::


> درس أكثر من رائع أخى الحبيب وشرح وافى جداً
> تمت المشاهدة فقط وغداً إن شاء الله سوف أبدأ فى التطبيق


بالتوفيق اخي الحبيب انتظر تطبيقك بفارغ الصبر 
اتمني ان تجعله الأفضل ..وأن ترينا فنياتك
::::::::::::::::


> صوتك فى هذا الدرس أحسن حالاً من الدرس السابق
> أسأل ربنا يسوع أن يبارك حياتك و خدمتك الرائعة


بفضل يسوع ونعمته ...وبفضل صلواتكم اخي ..
وبفضل شخص طلب مني ان لا اخذلكم 
ولم أستطع تخيل اني قد أخذلكم
فكان الأصرار والعزيمه سببا فى
قراري بألتزامي التام بالدوره
رغماً عن كل الظروف
اشكرك جدا اخي
لأهتمامك بحالي
:::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
(mido)
:::::::::::::::::::


> دا كان جزء كنت كاتبه حاجة على قدى كدا
> يارب يعجبك التصميم اكتر من المرة الاولى اخى
> 
> 
> > > >


التصميم اكثر من رائع اخي الحبيب
10/10
بلا اي نوع من المجامله
:::::::::::::::::::::
ومتأكد انك ستكون ذواق فى كل تصميماتك
فأنت تجيد اخراج تصميم بألوان متناسق جميله
تريح النظر ..لا تتعب العين...ولكن هناك شيء
يعطي قد يعطي تصميمك  جاذبيه وزهو اكثر
هذا الشيء هو نوع الخط الذي أستخدمته
أضمن لك اخي الحبيب ..انك لو غيرت نوع الخط
الي نوع اخر غير المستخدم فى التصميم
أضمن لك ان اي احد يشاهد تصميم ولا يعرف
أنك مبتديء ..سيقول ان من قام بهذا التصميم
فنان بمعني الكلمه...ولن يتردد 
فى حفظه علي جهازه او هاتفه
وأنت بالفعل فنان ...اخي الحبيب
جرب خطا جديدا واخبرني عن شكل التصميم
ولا بأس لو نسقت الكتابه قليلا بأن لا تجعلها متناثره
هنا وهناك..رغم ان تناثرها البسيط يعطيها جمالا
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
انتظر رد النتيجه 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::


> بس لو كنت عملت الخط مموج لقيتها مش هتكون حلوة
> فيارب يكون كدا زى ما انت تقصد اخى والكلام اه كتير بس يكون موضح الصورة


وهذا هو الدليل علي انك فنان وزواق
وتمتلك الموهبه القادمه بقوه بأذن يسوع
لانك تخيلت الخط وهو متموج ..فرأيت انه 
لن يكون جميل ..وتخيلك للتصميم .فى حد ذاته
شيء لا يفعله سوي مبدع ..انت تخيلت الخط المتموج 
وطبقت التموج علي الخط فى خيالك..وفى لحظات رسمت 
النتيجه فى ذهنك ..فأكتشفت ان التموج لن يكون بالشكل المطلوب
وبهذا م تضيع وقتك..وايضا بهذا ..جعلتني أتأكد ان الأبداع بداخلك
ولكنه يحتاج لان تطلق له العنان والخيال الخصب
فعلا اخي لو طبقت التموج عليها لن تصبح جميله بالمره
احييك الف مره ومره
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"mido"
:::::::::::::::::::


> معلش بقى حاجة اخيرة وانا عارف طلعت روحك معايا اخويا


ان كانت الاخيره فأنا حزين منك ..
لاني انتظر منك العديد والعديد من الاستفسارت
فأسئلتك تثري الدوره بمعلومات
 قيمه لكل من يشاهد الدوره
اتمني ان لا تترد فى اي أستفسار
وأنت هتطلع روحي ..لو كتمت أستفساؤ او سؤال جواك
لك الاختيار
   .>my brother mido<.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> انا بشكرك على تعب محبتك
> وطول بالك معايا


لو ادرت شكري حقا ..
أسأل دون ان تلمح اني 
قد اكون منزعج من كثرة أسألتك
:::::::::::::::::::::


> انا كل ما بقص فى اجزء الاخير فى الدرس واحطه فى لير تانى غير الاساسى اللى فى الصورة
> مش بيعمل معايا الخيال اللى بيتعمل معاك فى شرح الدرس يا ترى دا مشكلة عندى ولا الصورة نفسها ولا ايه بالظبط ؟


اولا : اذا كان feather selection = 50 
فيجب ان تري ما هي قيمة الرزليوشن 
للصوره التي قمت بأخذ نسخه عليها
عن طريق الضغط  right click علي شريط العنوان للصوره
ثم اختار image size
وتحقق من قيمة resolution
اذا كانت قريبه من قيمة الـ feather selectin
قم بتصغير قيمة feather selectin
اذا لم يكن هذا هو السبب
فجرب ان تصغر قيمة resolution
للـ  project الذي نقلت اليه
 الصوره المأخوذه عن طريق feather selection
::::::::::::
اذا لم تنجح الطريقتان فأرجو عمل print screen
للنتيجه ووضعها فى الموضوع وان تعطيني 
بيانات الـ projects التي تعمل عليها 
And the values ​​of the size of Project
وقيم حجم المشاريع التي تعمل عليها
::::::::::::::::::::::


> وسكرا لتعب محبتك جداااااااااااااااا


فى خدمتكم اخي الحبيب
ضع ثلاث نقاط للكلمه بالون الاحمر 

::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي اختي الغاليه 
"rosetta'"
:::::::::::::::::::::::


> الروابط كلها مش قابلة تتحمل معي، شو السبب ؟!


لا ادري ما المشكله بالضبط
في عدم استطاعتك تحميل اجزاء الدروس 
لكني قمت برفع الدرس برابط مباشر
دون اي تجزئه له
اتمني ان يتم التحميل دون مشاكل 
مع العلم انه لم يواجه الاخوه 
اي مشكله فى التحميل 
اتمني ان لا تكون 
المشكله من موفر الخدمه
:::::::::::::::::::::
رابط الدرس
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي
::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2012)

جارى الدونلود


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


اولا اخويا الحبيب بشكرك على ذوقك جدا جدا جدا 
وكلامك اللى عاجز عن شكرى ليك عليه 
بس بالنسبة لانى انسق الكتابة اكتر من كدا هتغطى على معظم الصورة وكمان تقربيا فى نص التصميم هتلاحظ انه تقربيا نفس لون الكتابة هو نفس اللون اللى فى نص التصميم 
فهنا اللى هيقرئ النص المكتوب هيتعب جدا لان اللون هيكون متشابه جدا 
اما بالنسبة لان النص متناثر دا علشان الصورة مش تختفى تحت الكتابة لان الصورة هى الاهم تقربيا من النص المكتوب فلو وضعت الكلام جانب بعضه او فى مكان واحد بس هياخد نص الصورة وهيختفى المنظر لان المنظر تحفة جدا وفى منتهى الجمال ودا اللى يهمنى اكتر من الكلام والنص المكتوب 
اما بالنسبة للخط انا فعلا كنت عامل تصميم تانى بخط تانى خاااااااالص 
بس ماكنتش رافعه هارفعه ليك بردوا لو حابب تقول رايك فيه كمان 
واشكرك مرة تانية على ذوقك وكلامك اللى بعجز عن الشكر عليه 
سلام ملك الملوك ورب الارباب معاك يا حبيبى ويباركك 
ويكون معاك ويحميك ويفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


هجرب واقولك النتيجة ايه اخويا الحبيبى


----------



## Rosetta (8 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكي اختي الغاليه
> "rosetta'"
> ...


سلام ونعمة أخي الغالي ... 
لا زالت عندي نفس المشكلة حتى مع الرابط السابق


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

دا تصميم بخط تانى حبيبى 
وكمان الكلام مش متناثر فيه حبيبى منتظر رايك 




ودا تصميم للخلفية بعد القص لصورة البابا كيرلس 
ووضع خلفية اخرى بس هى صورة البابا نفسها من 
منتدى اخر علشان كدا هتلاقى اسم الكنيسة عليها سامحنى بقى ماعرفتش اشيله 




ودا قص لوجه  البابا كيرلس بس ووضعه على خلفية تانية 
بس هو مش عاجبنى انا شخصيا القص دا 
بس بردوا منتظر رايك فيه




ودا بقى تصميم كتابة تانى ليك انت حبيبى 
اهداء منى ليك ولتعب محبتك معانا 




منتظر اراءك فى التصميمات وفى الكلام 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك يا حبيبى معانا 
وانا عارف معلش بقى مطلع عينك شوية معايا 
ربنا يدوام المحبة والاخوة يا حبيبى دايما


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 مارس 2012)

*انا عملت تصميمان وجربت الدرس بعد جهد لكن استمتعت جدا
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 مارس 2012)

تمت مشاهدة الدرس أخى الغالى للمرة الثانية مع التطبيق ولكن ظهرت لدى المشكلات الآتية
أولاً : عند إستخدام مقص الpen tool لم تظهر معى الإنحناءات كما بالدرس بل تظهر نقاط الضغط فقط
ثانياً : إخترت صورة ما وحاولت فصل الصورة عن الخلفية مستخدماً أداة ال magic tool ولكن التحديد دخل فى إطار الصورة الشخصية كما بالدرس فإستخدمت مقص pen tool وبعد تحديد الوجه والوصول لنقطة البداية قمت بالضغط على alt+ctrl+enter ولكن التحديد الذى يدخل على الوجه بالصورة لم يزول بل ظل كما هو.
ثالثاً : بعد إزالة الخلفية بقى جزء صغير منها بجانب الصورة فحاولت إزالتها بإستخدام ال eraser tool وذلك عن طريق إختيارها وتكبيرها ، فظهرت معى دائرة كبيرة نوعاً ما مثل التى بالدرس ولكن عند إستخدامها لم تمحى أى جزء من الأجزاء المراد إزالتها ، مع ملاحظة أننى طابقت بياناتها مع هذه البيانات
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3137379&postcount=351
أخيراً : سؤالى من خلال الدرس الأول بالتحديد فى الدقيقة 3.50 حينما كنت تشرح أداة ال selection tool فدمجت دائرة القص بالمربع ، حاولت عمل هذا الدمج فى القص ولكن عندما أعمل دائرة ثم أختار المربع يلغى الدائرة تماماً فأرجوا توضيح عمل الإثنين معاً[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> ثالثاً : بعد إزالة الخلفية بقى جزء صغير منها بجانب الصورة فحاولت إزالتها  بإستخدام ال eraser tool وذلك عن طريق إختيارها وتكبيرها ، فظهرت معى  دائرة كبيرة نوعاً ما مثل التى بالدرس ولكن عند إستخدامها لم تمحى أى جزء  من الأجزاء المراد إزالتها ، مع ملاحظة أننى طابقت بياناتها مع هذه  البيانات
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3137379&postcount=351


يسطس خد بالك وانت بيتشغل الممحاة لازم مايكونش فى اداة تانية شغالة زى اداة الماجيك تول 
لانها لو شغالة الممحاة مش هتمسح معاك حاجة


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> يسطس خد بالك وانت بيتشغل الممحاة لازم مايكونش فى اداة تانية شغالة زى اداة الماجيك تول
> لانها لو شغالة الممحاة مش هتمسح معاك حاجة


*مهو طالما ظهر رمز الممحاة أظن إنها كده جاهزة للإستخدام*


----------



## Nemo (8 مارس 2012)

يشرفنى جدا انى ادرس معاكم ويارتنى كنت لحقتكم عشان ادخل الدورة من بدايتها بس كله للخير
وبلييييز عاوزة ادرس معاكم



بداية العمر قال:


> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
> بلييييييز سجلنى سجلنى سجلنى
> 
> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
> ...


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *مهو طالما ظهر رمز الممحاة أظن إنها كده جاهزة للإستخدام*


 
ممكن يكون كنت مستخدم اداة اخرى فى تحديد اى جزء من الصورة علشان كده مش هتشتغل 

او  واقف على لير اخى غير المراد مسح جزء منها


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> يسطس خد بالك وانت بيتشغل الممحاة لازم مايكونش فى اداة تانية شغالة زى اداة الماجيك تول
> لانها لو شغالة الممحاة مش هتمسح معاك حاجة


بالفعل تحديد الماجيك لسه شغال حاولت ألغيه معرفتش


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> بالفعل تحديد الماجيك لسه شغال حاولت ألغيه معرفتش


بص يا يسطس اختار اداة الماجيك تانى ودوس فى نفس المكان اللى متعلم بيه من  اداة الماجيك مرة او اتنين على ما اعتقد هتختفى الشئ المتحدد بيه وابقى  استخدام الممحاة بعد كدا


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> بص يا يسطس اختار اداة الماجيك تانى ودوس فى نفس المكان اللى متعلم بيه من  اداة الماجيك مرة او اتنين على ما اعتقد هتختفى الشئ المتحدد بيه وابقى  استخدام الممحاة بعد كدا


تمام يا فندم تم إستخدام الطريقة ونجحت


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ممكن يكون كنت مستخدم اداة اخرى فى تحديد اى جزء من الصورة علشان كده مش هتشتغل
> 
> او  واقف على لير اخى غير المراد مسح جزء منها


بالفعل أخويا الحبيب كان تحديد الماجيك لسه شغال وبعد لغيه إشتغلت الممحاه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> بالفعل تحديد الماجيك لسه شغال حاولت ألغيه معرفتش



ctrl + D 
عشان تلغي اي تحديد


----------



## +febronia+ (8 مارس 2012)




----------



## zama (9 مارس 2012)

أستاذي الغالي ، 



> لا اعرف ان كنت شخصا قد يقبل احدهم طلب لي منه



لا أرفض أئ شئ ، لكن لن أتعهد ، قبل تقدير قدر الطلب و موافقته بي ، ضماناً للألتزام و عدم القرار الجذافي ..



> فلك معلومه عني..بأمكانك تصديقها او تكذيبها



لن أجرؤ بالشروع بالتكذيب إلا بالدليل ، لئلا يتحول الموقف لتهجم ، ما لدي من أدلة تؤكد صدق و حُسن 

القصد ، لك إحترامي ..



> انت اخي الحبيب لم تشاركنا حتي مشكلتك
> التي جعلتك تقرر هذا



عندما يكتمل أركان الدراسة هنا ، ربما _ أشارك _ يظهر بتصميمي ما يتلمس من أخطاء ،

لئلا يتحول الموضوع لأطروحة نثرية و يصبح هدف الموضوع سدي ..



> كونك تغادر الدوره ..فهذا دليل علي انها لم تمنحك الاستفاده
> ودليل علي انك أسف لضياع وقتك بها



أستاذي ، ربما حضرتك قرأت مداخلتي بظل إنشغالك بجدول أعمال يومك ، 

أنا لن أغادر الكورس ، لأني ألتزمت بكلمة ، للحرف ثقل ..

أنا مجرد عرضت أمر سبق لي ، منذ عام 2007 كان مقره 

" أمانة شباب الحزب الوطني _ المنحل _ الديمقراطي " ، 

أقام كورسات _ تعتبر مجانية _ بمجال الجرافيكس و أخذت شهادة بتقدير " إمتياز " بدون أحقية ، 

نظراً لتغافل الحس الفني _ " مجال الدراسة آنذاك أعتمد علي شرح كيفية الأستخدام بحس نثري 

لفظي متمثلة بصورة عملية ، لن أري دراسة أو كتاب منمق لتعميق الحس الفني بالدراسة طالما يندر 

وجوده بالفطرة ، *لذلك عرضت الأمر قصداً لإبراز ما أريده ، لأستكمل من حيث أنتهيت* " _ ، 

إعتماداً لتقييم المتخصص لي بأساس تنامي المعاملة الطيبة بيننا ..



> لن اجعلك تضيع وقتك فى الدوره
> ولكني سأجمع لك هذا الملف



بإنتظار ملف حضرتك ، الوقت بالمعرفة لن يُفقد ، سبق و قلت لحضرتك بسؤالك عن نسبة المعرفة لهذا 

المجال _ بشروط الإلتحاق _ ، أنني سأتتلمذ من جديد دون سابق معرفتي ، لأنني كنت هلتمس 

المحاولة مُجدداً لئلا أصل لما أريد ، بالتالي الوقت لن يضيع بالكورس مع حضرتك  ، لكن حضرتك لو 

هتختصر المجهود و الوقت بصدد هدف ما ، أكون مُتشكر جداً لحضرتك ..



> وان قضيت به نصف ساعه فى الاطلاع عليه
> اتمني بعد ان تنهيه ان ترسل لي ببقائك فى الدوره او رحيلك



أستأذنك ، لا تجعل وجودي شئ محوري ، لأن بي أو بسرابي ، الأمر سيُكتمل ..

تأكيد و ليس تجديد بالإلتزام .. 



> انتظر منك اولا قبول او رفض جمع هذا الملف لك



مُنتظر ، برجاء حصره بهامش وقتك ..

==

مُتشكر ، bye ..


----------



## zama (9 مارس 2012)

حقيقةٌ ، أنا كنت بكرر فيديو شرح الدرس الثالث ، لأني أسترخيت خالص مع الأغاني الهادئة ، 

أعتقد الفنانة دي Celine Dion و لا مين ؟؟  

أديلي كتير وقت مش متابع غير سيمفونيات الميوزيك ، فكرتني بأيام غالية  مشيت .. 

بجد أختيارك للموسيقي ممتاز بهدوءه ، الشرح حلو كتير ، لكن أسمحلي ،

حضرتك هتفرد منهج التوظيف للأدوات و بالتالي هنتعرف ع البرنامج من خلال توالي شرح 

الوظائف الأكثر ذيوعاً ، أم شرح بطريقة القوائم بتفصيل شرح كل ما تراه العين بالبرنامج (( ذلك مجرد 

أستفسار عن مدرسة العرض ، لـ حضرتك الحق بالجواب أو العزوف )) ؟؟ 

==

bye ..


----------



## magedrn (9 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ctrl + D
> عشان تلغي اي تحديد


تمام كدا بردوا دا احسن حل يا فبرونيا
ميرسى على الحل


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لكم اخوتي الأحباب
:::::::::::::::::::::
اعتذر لغيابي امس
:::::::::::::::::::::
ليلا سأكون بين ايديكم
بكل جديد يفرحكم بأذن يسوع
أنا متواجد online  وأتابع الموضوع
 لكن اعذروني لن استطيع الرد
 الا بعد العاشره مساء
:::::::::::::::::::::
اشكر كل من قدم اجابه لاستفسار اخوتي
افرحني هذا التواصل بينكم فى غيابي
وأفرحتني روح الأخوه بينكم فى الحديث
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكم​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (9 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع 
اعتذر لكل اخوتى الذين سيرون هذه المشاركه فقد اكون سببا فى تشتيتهم 
فالطالب المتخاذل سبب ازمة للمتفوقين :ura1::ura1::ura1:
ولكن عذرا تحملونى 
انتهيت من الدرس الثانى واحب ان اضع تطبيقاته وسط تحفكم الفنيه مع اخذ راى اخى الحبيب بدايه العمر فى الامر 
فعذرا للتشتيت 














​ 
واخيرا 
شكرا بديه العمر لكل فيض محبه غمرتنا به 
الرب يسوع يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (9 مارس 2012)

شكله ما في أمل .. 
ما في أي رابط قابل يتحمل معي 
الدرس راح علي


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2012)

تطبيق لبعض أجزاء الدرس الثالث


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 مارس 2012)

*تصميم آخر
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (9 مارس 2012)

تصميم اخر اخى الحبيب اتمنى يعجبك 






​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (9 مارس 2012)

اخى رفعت الصورة ولا اعلم لماذا اصبحت بهذا الحجم المهول ولم اتخيل انها قد تسبب هذا الارباك 
اعتذر 
وارجو توضوح السبب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> اخى رفعت الصورة ولا اعلم لماذا اصبحت بهذا الحجم المهول ولم اتخيل انها قد تسبب هذا الارباك
> اعتذر
> وارجو توضوح السبب



* بعد اذن اخويا بدايه العمر 
ده يا مفدي يرجع 
لانك اختارت صوره تكتب عليها مساحتها الاصليه 
3750 * 3750 بيكسيل

تقدر تعدل مساحه الصوره من قايمه Image
وختار منها Image Size
زي اللي في الصوره 




انا اختارت حجم جديد افتراضي 
وليكن 800*800
وهتبقي بالشكل ده 





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2012)

معلش اتاخرت خااااااااااااالص فى تطبيق الدرس 
بس لسه هسمع الدرس وهطبقه لا حقاً

ربنا يبارك تعبكم
آمين


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2012)

ميرسى لتقييمك بداية العمر 
و هبدأ بتصميم مختلف


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
:::::::::::::::


> جارى الدونلود


أنت متباطيء فى هذا الدرس
اتمني ان يكون ما يشغلك خير
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
> "ABOTARBO"
> ...


معلش صدقنى شوية ظروف
+ انا نزلت الدرس وراجعته 
لكن عند حتة القفل دى بتاع الباك جروند وقفلت معايا خالص :vava:
معرفتش اكمل 
لكن جربت اول حاجات فى الدرس

+ مش عارف يمكن انا اللى مش مركز


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
" magedrn"
:::::::::::::::


> اولا اخويا الحبيب بشكرك على ذوقك جدا جدا جدا
> وكلامك اللى عاجز عن شكرى ليك عليه
> بس بالنسبة لانى انسق الكتابة اكتر من كدا هتغطى على معظم الصورة وكمان تقربيا فى نص التصميم هتلاحظ انه تقربيا نفس لون الكتابة هو نفس اللون اللى فى نص التصميم
> فهنا اللى هيقرئ النص المكتوب هيتعب جدا لان اللون هيكون متشابه جدا
> ...


:::::::::::::
اشكرك اخي الحبيب علسي جميل ثنائك علي
:::::::::::
ملحوظاتك كلها صحيحه ولكن اختلف مع فقط فى ان الكلمات تكون
اقل اهميه من الصوره ... قد يكون هذا رأيك 
لكن تخيل ان الكتابه بدون الصوره او الصوره بدون الكتابه
لن يصل تصميم لهذه النتيجه لذا لا تقل الكتابه اهميه ن الصوره
وهناك طرق عديده لأبراز الصوره دون التأثير علي النص
ولابراز النص دون التأثير علي الصوره فى نفس الوقت
وسأتناولها بأذن يسوع فى درسي القادم كملاحظه
::::::::::
اشكرك مرة اخري لجميل ثنائك 
::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اختي الغاليه
"rosetta"
:::::::::::::::


> سلام ونعمة أخي الغالي ...
> لا زالت عندي نفس المشكلة حتى مع الرابط السابق


انتظر نتيجة التجربه الأخيره
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
" magedrn"
:::::::::::::::


> دا تصميم بخط تانى حبيبى
> وكمان الكلام مش متناثر فيه حبيبى منتظر رايك
> :::::::::
> 
> ...


رائع جدا جدا جدا 
بما اني علي يقين انك ترسم التصميم فى خيالك
ثم تبدا فى تصميمه 
ما رأيك لو تخيلت ان الكتابه علي الناحيه اليمين
وبالون الأبيض ..وأن كانت كما هي بألازرق لا مشكله فهو جميل جدا
اما عن الخط فهو رااااااااائع ,,ومن الخطوط التي لا تأخذ مساحه فى التصميم
تصميمك رائع جدا جدا وأرجو أن تتقبل أشادتي به
وأرجو ان تتقبل ان امليك ما تتخيله ..ولكن هذا لأني اتمني ان نتشارك الخيال سويا
فربما نصل الي الواقع بنتيجه تجعلنا سعداء..وتجعلنا راضين عن أعمالنا
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"magedrn "
:::::::::::::::


> ودا تصميم للخلفية بعد القص لصورة البابا كيرلس
> ووضع خلفية اخرى بس هى صورة البابا نفسها من
> منتدى اخر علشان كدا هتلاقى اسم الكنيسة عليها سامحنى بقى ماعرفتش اشيله
> 
> ...


التفريغ تحفه ورائع والخلفيه جذابه جدا
لكن هناك بعض الشوائب فى التفريغ 
لكن لن يراها الا من يدقق النظر فى التفريغ
أما عن تخلصك من اسم المنتدي الذي علي الصوره
فهناك طق كثيره للتخلص منها ابسطها 
ان تقوم بأنزال الصوره للأسفل حتي تختفي الكتابه
وهناك طرق أخري سنعرفها لمعالجة اي شيء لا نرغب 
به فى الصوره ..لكن لي رجاء
قبل ان تقوم بأزالة اسم منتدي او تعديل معين علي صوره
رجاء مراجعة حقوق الملكيه للصوره فربما هذا المنتدي
الذي تود ان تزيل أسمه هو من ألتقط تلك الصوره ويضع لها حقوق 
ملكيه
لكن هذا الأمر لا يهتم به من قبل احد ..ولكنه شيء يجب ان نلتزم به
لأن هناك مواد وعقوبات بخصوص أستخدام أشياء يوضع عليها
حقوق الملكيه او التعديل
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## تيمو (9 مارس 2012)

عزيزي بداية العمر

شكراً لإجابتك ... هاي كلمة شكر مني إلك ، ع فكرة الخط خطي مش خط كمبيوتر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
:::::::::::::::


> ودا قص لوجه البابا كيرلس بس ووضعه على خلفية تانية
> بس هو مش عاجبنى انا شخصيا القص دا
> بس بردوا منتظر رايك فيه
> 
> ...


لا يعجبني القص ايضا ..ماذا عن feather selection above
التي تحدثنا عنها فى الدرس ...لما لم تجرب قيمه كبيره فى الفيزر 

:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
" magedrn"
:::::::::::::::


> ودا بقى تصميم كتابة تانى ليك انت حبيبى
> اهداء منى ليك ولتعب محبتك معانا
> 
> 
> > > >


يبدو اني سأفتح حساب بنكي خاص لتلقي الهدايا...منذ قليل وصلتني هديه
ايضا من أخي الحبيب  metoo
وأقوم بالرد علي هديته
لكن هناك من له أسبقيه فى الرد ..وأخشي ان يحزن مني احد
لتجاهل رده بالترتيب الكائن فى الموضوع
::::::::::::::
التصميم فيه كل انواع الفن ...وعذرا ..لن أبدي به اي ملاحظه
لأنه هذا لا يتماشي وقواعد الاداب العامه التي تنص علي انه 
ليس من الجميل نقد هدية احدهم او التعليق علي شيء فيها
ليس لي الا ان اصلي من اجلك ..واسأل يسوع بأن يديم تلك المحبه
بين كل الاخوه فى الكنيسه..وان تجمع كنيستنا كل الدنيا
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اختي الغاليه
"karima "
:::::::::::::::


> انا عملت تصميمان وجربت الدرس بعد جهد لكن استمتعت جدا


سعيد جدا لأستمتاعك بالعلم ومتابعة الدرس 
:::::::::::::::


> > > http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1313003886.bmp


التصميم رائع جدا جدا جدا
القص احترافي لا يظهر به اي خلل او شوائب
اري في تصميمك مشروع مصممه ذواقه
لكن هذا سيكون مع الوقت وبتفادي بعض الأشياء
منها ما فى الصوره ادناه




لا استطيع ان اري الكلمات المشار اليها بالسهم الاحمر
وهذا سببه تشابه اللشكل مع الخلفيه
لما لا تجربي ان تنزلي بمستوي الكلمات لأسف فاللون رائع والخط رائع
ولكن يوجد ايضا من الالوان والخطوط ما يحعل تصميمك اروع
وهذا أنا متأكد اني سأره فى ابداعاتك المقبله
:::::::::::::::::




جميل جدا جدا 
لكن اعتقد ان الاطار غير مناسب ولونه غير مناسب ايضا
ستكون اجمل لو ان الصوره المأخوذه عن طريق الــ(feather selection) اكبر بقليل
لكن من ينظر للتصميم بشكل عام ينال اعجابه ورضاه
لكن بالطبع التصميم الاول اجمل بمراحل عديده جدا
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"يسطس الأنطوني"
:::::::::::::::


> أولاً : عند إستخدام مقص الpen tool لم تظهر معى الإنحناءات كما بالدرس بل تظهر نقاط الضغط فقط


اضغط زر الفأره الأي ..وحرك الانحناء كما تحب دون ان ترفع اصبعك..حرك الانحناء عند الضغط علي 
اي جزء فى مكان التفريغ ..دون ان ترفع اصبعك وتحرك بالفاره يمين وشمال او كما يمشي الانحناء
هذا الامر دون ان ترفع اصبعك لأن ضغطط علي زر الفأره الايسر هو ما ينتج الانحناء معك
::::::::::::


> إخترت صورة ما وحاولت فصل الصورة عن الخلفية مستخدماً أداة ال magic tool ولكن التحديد دخل فى إطار الصورة الشخصية كما بالدرس فإستخدمت مقص pen tool وبعد تحديد الوجه والوصول لنقطة البداية قمت بالضغط على alt+ctrl+enter ولكن التحديد الذى يدخل على الوجه بالصورة لم يزول بل ظل كما هو.


اداه  magic wand  تستخدم عادة فى تفريغ الخلفيات التي تحتوي قيمه لونيه واحده
اما اذا كانت الخلفيه تحتوي اكثر من لون فمن الافضل تفريغها من خلال pen tool
لاحظ هذا الفيديو
[YOUTUBE]gc5_178PFiw&feature[/YOUTUBE]
قم بلف الخلفيه بالتحديد ثم اضغط alt+ctrl+entre
واحذف الخلفيه ستجد انه لا توجد اي شوائب او بواقي فى التفريغ
::::::::::


> بعد إزالة الخلفية بقى جزء صغير منها بجانب الصورة فحاولت إزالتها بإستخدام ال eraser tool وذلك عن طريق إختيارها وتكبيرها ، فظهرت معى دائرة كبيرة نوعاً ما مثل التى بالدرس ولكن عند إستخدامها لم تمحى أى جزء من الأجزاء المراد إزالتها ، مع ملاحظة أننى طابقت بياناتها مع هذه البيانات


أتباعك للفيديو اعلاه ,, سيحل هذه المشكله
:::::::::::::::


> أخيراً : سؤالى من خلال الدرس الأول بالتحديد فى الدقيقة 3.50 حينما كنت تشرح أداة ال selection tool فدمجت دائرة القص بالمربع ، حاولت عمل هذا الدمج فى القص ولكن عندما أعمل دائرة ثم أختار المربع يلغى الدائرة تماماً فأرجوا توضيح عمل الإثنين معاً


اضغط علي زر (shift) لدمج تحديدان سويا...واضغط زر (alt)
 لأزالة جزء من التحديد وذلك أثناء رسم التحديد
::::::::::::::
جاهز لتلقي اي استفسار فى الاجابه
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"magedrn"
:::::::::::::::


> يسطس خد بالك وانت بيتشغل الممحاة لازم مايكونش فى اداة تانية شغالة زى اداة الماجيك تول
> لانها لو شغالة الممحاة مش هتمسح معاك حاجة


اولا اشكرك للأهتمام بسؤال اخيك
ثانيه ملحوطة بسيطه انه لا يمكن تفعيل اداتين فى نفس الوقت
فبمجرد اختيارك اداه ستلغي الاداه السابقه
لكن ما يمكن ان يستمر هو نتيجه تطبيق معين لأداه
مثل تحديد اداة الماجيك واند ثم تختار اداه اخري لتطبق بها غض معين
::::::::::::::
اشكرك مره اخري لتقديم المساعده
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اختي الغاليه
" nemo"
:::::::::::::::


> يشرفنى جدا انى ادرس معاكم ويارتنى كنت لحقتكم عشان ادخل الدورة من بدايتها بس كله للخير
> وبلييييز عاوزة ادرس معاكم


تم التسجيل بنجاح
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اختي الغاليه
"+febronia+ "
:::::::::::::::


> > >





> > >


مبدعه كما عهدناكي
لا تلعيق سوي الاشاده
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
" zama"
:::::::::::::::
تفهمت الامر الان اخي 
احترم كل كلمه كتبتها 
وأقدرها واضعها موضع الأحترام الشديد
دعني ابدي اعجابي 
اللا متناهي بلغتك العميقه جدا 
والاحترافيه فى صياغة جملك
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"zama "
:::::::::::::::


> حقيقةٌ ، أنا كنت بكرر فيديو شرح الدرس الثالث ، لأني أسترخيت خالص مع الأغاني الهادئة ،
> 
> أعتقد الفنانة دي Celine Dion و لا مين ؟؟


نعم انها  Celine Dion وانا من عشاقها وهناك ايضا مغننين اخرين 


> أديلي كتير وقت مش متابع غير سيمفونيات الميوزيك ، فكرتني بأيام غالية  مشيت ..


أسأل يسوع ان يعيد تلك الايام ويجعل كل ايامك سعاده
اما عن السيمفونيات 
فهذا هو معشوقي
:::::::::::::
لودفيج فان بيتهوفن
Ludwig van Beethoven




ويليه الموسيقي التركيه الهادئه
:::::::::::::::


> بجد أختيارك للموسيقي ممتاز بهدوءه ، الشرح حلو كتير


اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب
هذا ينم علي زوقك العالي فيما تصغي له اذناك


> حضرتك هتفرد منهج التوظيف للأدوات و بالتالي هنتعرف ع البرنامج من خلال توالي شرح
> 
> الوظائف الأكثر ذيوعاً ، أم شرح بطريقة القوائم بتفصيل شرح كل ما تراه العين بالبرنامج (( ذلك مجرد
> 
> أستفسار عن مدرسة العرض ، لـ حضرتك الحق بالجواب أو العزوف )) ؟؟


دعنا نقول انها طريقه من تفكيري
تدعو اولا الي محاولة جعل الملتحقين بالدوره
ان يستمتعوا بالعمل علي هذا البرنامج
بمحاولة عرض الشرح بطرق مبسطه
وأيضا عدم التلقين
بل أسير علي درب ...خطوه أحترافيه وخطوه لمبتديء
أي ان اعرض وظيفة الادوات من خلال الدروس المتواليه
فهي طريقه جيده لمعرفة كل استخدمات الأداه
ففى كل درس تظهر وظيفه جديده لكل اداه
اما عن القوائم فحجاتنا لها بحسب الدرس
وكل أستخدام فى القوائم له الاختصار الخاص به
لذا سأدع الطالب بالدوره يكتشف من خلال متابعتنا للدروس
ان اختصار معين يستخدمه يوجد فى قائمه معينه ويمكنه استخدامه
اشكرك مره اخري لرفيع زوقك وحسك الفني العالي 
الذي تخبرنا انك تفتقده
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"المفدي بالدم"
:::::::::::::::


> سلام المسيح للجميع


سلام المسيح ايها المبدع القادم بقوه جارفه
:::::::::::::::::::


> اعتذر لكل اخوتى الذين سيرون هذه المشاركه فقد اكون سببا فى تشتيتهم


أنا من اعتذر لك لعدم تأجيل الدروس حتي تري 
هذا الموضوع وتشترك به لأني اعلم انك ستثري الدوره
بتصاميم خلابه تبهر الجميع
ولن تكون سبب فى اي تشتيت سريحب بك الاعضاء كثيرا
فأنت اخ لنا اولا ومبدع ثانيا
:::::::::::::::::


> فالطالب المتخاذل سبب ازمة للمتفوقين


ليتنا كلنا فى مثل تخاذلك
انا اتابع وجودك فى الدوره منذ ساعات عديده 
واري انك متواجد بالموضوع دائما 
وكم هذا اخجلني لتأخر ردي عليك
::::::::::::::::::


> ولكن عذرا تحملونى


سنتحمل اي شيء الا ان تحرمنا يوما ما من أبداعاتك القادمه بقوه
::::::::::::::::::


> انتهيت من الدرس الثانى واحب ان اضع تطبيقاته وسط تحفكم الفنيه مع اخذ راى اخى الحبيب بدايه العمر فى الامر
> فعذرا للتشتيت


ما بالك يا رجل تعتذر كثيرا
انا رهن يداك فى اي استشاره
ولنبدأ بأول رائعه من روائع العضو المبجل 
الذي سيطغي وجوده فى الدوره علي انا شخصيا
بما سنراه لاحقا من لوحات تعبر عن خيال يلوح فى الافق
سيكون صعب علي الكثر منا ان نجاريه او نصل اليه
الا من أتبع نهجك
ودعوني اسميها روائع 
لان اخي المفدي بالدم
يتعامل مع الفوتوشوب منذ يومين تقريبا
ما بالكم ان أحترفه
ستقولون ان كلماتي لا تعبر عن عظيم أبداعه
:::::::::::::::
الرائعه الاولي


> > >


أستخدمت فها الوان متناسقه وخطوط جميله
يكمن جمال التصميم فيما يحويه من أيات
وفى بساطته 
اليك اولي ملحوظات شخصي المتواضع بجانبك
الكنيسه العربيه مكتوبه بخط لا يمنح النقطتنا فوق حرف الهاء
فلا بأس بتغييره وجعله وسط التصمبم
جب ولتخبرني ما النتيجه
التوقيع الخاص بك رائع فى خطه 
لكن التوقيع بصفه عامه يكون الطبقه الاضغر حجما فى التصميم
لأنه ليس الهدف من التصميم ان يعرض
اسم المصمم  بل الهدف منه حفظ حقوق الملكيه 
لون الخلفيه ولون الكتابه ولون التوقيع
 فيهم دليل علي تناسق الوانك
وحسك الفني
:::::::::::::::
الرائعه الثانيه


> > >


نفس التعليقات علي الرائعه الاولي 
ولكن لون الكتابه التي تتوسط التصميم
سأخذ ترتيب أقل من اللون الازرق 
فالأزرق اجمل 
:::::::::::::
كلما حاولت التغيير فى لون الخط ونوع الخط 
ولون الخلفيه كلما اكتشفت اشياء اجمل
لكن لا تجعل تغييرك فيهم يوصلك 
الي نتائج اقل رقي من نتيجه سابقه
::::::::::::::::


> > >


من الطبيعي ان يأخذ هذا التصميم 
المركز الاول من رأيي الذي لا قيمة له
ويحتاج ان تضعه قبل الرائعتان الأولي والثانيه
لأن به جمل غير عادي رغم أستخدامك
لونان فقط فيه الأسود المتدرج للرمادي 
والرمادي وهو لون الخلفيه 
بسيط جدا جدا هذا التصميم 
لكنه فى نظري
 الاول 
علي التصميمان الأول والثاني
وهذا لبساطته 
وعدم ازعاج الوانه للعين
:::::::::
من الجميل ان لا تستخدم فى تصميماتك
اكثر من ثلاث الوان فهذا يوقعك فى مجازفه 
قد تؤدي الي عدم نيل تصميمك اعجاب الكثير
وبألتأكيد الالوان هي الشيء الذي يبث الروح فى التصميم
وسنحترف تناسق الاولوان فى دروسنا القادمه
:::::::::::::::::::


> واخيرا
> شكرا بديه العمر لكل فيض محبه غمرتنا به
> الرب يسوع يعوضك ويبارك حياتك


أنا من اشكرك اخي الحبيب
لأنك منحتني شرف تواجدك فى الدوره لنهاجر بخيالنا
الي كون أخر فيه نعبر عن مشاعرنا كيفما نشاء
:::::::::::::::::
الرب يسوع يعوضك ايضا ويبارك حياتك
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اختي الغاليه
" + بريسكلا +"
:::::::::::::::


> > >


ما اجمل تصميمك وما اجمل كلماتك المستخدمه فيه
لكني اعتقد ان هذه الكلمات تستحق اهتمام اكثر
اشعر انها مكتوبه من اعماق قلبك
 ليس تطبيقا لدرس فوتوشوب
حسننا ان كانت رس فوتوشوب 
فقلد انهيتي الدرس بأجاده
وأن كانت من اعماق قلبك
فأنا اعتقد ان الكلمات التي تخرج من القلب
يكون لها معزه خاصه بداخلنا
 فلما لا تعتني بها بأن تجعليها 
اكثر رونقا وجمالا بأن تعطيها لون اخر
وان تختاري لها نوع خط اخر
وتنسقيها بطريقه اخري 
ان كان التنسيق سيبقي كذلك
فلا بأس .فهو جميل...
اتمني ان نري نتيجة اهتمامك بكلماتك
هذا ان كانت من قلبك ..ليس مجرد تطبيق لدرس
اما عن الصوره فهي رائعه جدا جدا 
ولكن دقتها قليله نوع ما 
:::::::::
تجاهلتي تطبيق حزء من الدرس وهو الاطار
كما انكي لم تستخدمي مهارة التفريغ فى شيء
اتمني ان اري ما ينقص التطبيق فى نتيجه لاحقه
:::::::::::
قمت بتعديل هذه المشاركه
لأني نسيت التلعيق علي توقيعك
فلقد ظننته صمن الكلمات المكتوبه فى التصميم
وهذا لانك لم تهتمي به ايضا 
فهو نفس لون الكتابه ونفس نوع الخط
أخشي انك كسوله جدا فى تنويع الالوان والخطوط
اتمني ان تثبتي عكس ذلك
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اختي الغاليه
"karima"
:::::::::::::::


> > >


أنسي تعليقاتي علي اول تصميمان
فهذا التصميم المركز الاول بين جميع التصميمات
التي عرضها الاعضاء فى هذا الدرس
اعتذر للأخوه الذين لديهم خبره فى الفوتوشوب
هم خارج مجال المنافسه فى تلك المرحله
لعدم توافق المستويات
عندما يصبح الجميع محترفون 
لن استطيع التقييم 
لأني سأكون ادني منك فى المستوي

هناك لمسات احترافيه وتنسيق غير عادي 
فى التصميم 
اريي الصليب فى جانبي الصوره
واري الوانه المتناسقه مع باقي الالوان
واري الصوره تحدثني داخل الاطار الرائع حدا جدا
فأنتي هنا وصلتي لكل الاعضاء ان الاطار يمكن ان يكون لصوره 
داخل التصميم ليس فقط حول التصميم بصفه عامه
الخط المستخدم جذااااااب جدا ومن افضل الخطوط 
ولونه رائع فاللون الأسود يتماشي فى اي شيء
لون الخلفيه السماوي ينم عن صفاء المشاعر وصدق الكلمات
ومدي نقاء محتوي التصميم 
واخيرا نأتي لتوقيع المبدعه
اسمك رائع جدا فى هذا الخط وهذا الانحناء اعطاه المزيد من الجاذبيه
اجبرتني اختي الغاليه بحسك الفني العالي 
علي ان ابحث وابحث عن ملحوظه ولكني لم اجد
فهنيئا لكي بداية الأبداع بهذا التصميم
وأتمني أن تكون ابداعاتك القادمه اكثر رقيا
وان لا تقل عن مستوي تلك التحفه
:::::::::::::
بكل اسنحقاق تنالي المركز الاول 
بين التصميمات التي عرضت حتي الان
واي تصميم اخر يكون فيه نفس الابداع
سيأخذ المركز الأول بعد تصميمك
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"المفدي بالدم "
:::::::::::::::


> تصميم اخر اخى الحبيب اتمنى يعجبك





> > >


وكيف لا يعجبني 
راااائع جدا جدا جدا 
لم تتعدي الثلاث الوان ايضا فى التصميم
وهذا يدل علي انك علي يقين بأن كثرة الاوان
تتعب النظر
اليك ملحوظاتي
انت تستخدم ما يسمي RGB
وهي اختصار     RED  GREEN  BLUE
يعتبر نمط RGB النمط اللونى الخاص بالإضاءة . و هو يضم ثلاثة ألوان الأحمر و الأخضر و الأزرق يتراوح كل لون منهم بين 256 درجة من درجات الكثافة كما يطلق أيضاً على نمط RGB النمط الأساسي المضاف , حيث إن أى لون يصير أكثر إضاءة كلما قمت بإضافة درجات أعلى من الضوء باللون الأحمر و الأخضر و الأزرق .
 وليس محبب ابدا استخدامها فى التصميمات 
فهناك 256 تدرج يكمن فى كل لون 
الم تستطع الحصول علي واحد منهم
اليك نتيجة مزج كل لون مع الاخر
:::::::::::::::::
يمتزج اللون الأحمر والأخضر و الأزرق كالتالى :-


- الأحمر مع الأخضر :

عند مزج الأحمر كامل الكثافة مع الأخضر ينتج الأصفر . وعند حذف بعض من الأحمر ينتج أصفر مائل للأخضر , و عند حذف بعض من الأخضر ينتج برتقالى . و جميع هذه الألوان يعوزها اللون الأزرق .



- الأخضر مع الأزرق :

عند مزج الأخضر كامل الكثافة مع الأزرق دون وجود أى قدر من اللون الأحمر ينتج السيان . ويمكن الحصول على 65000 لون من هذا المزيج يندرج تحت فى نطاق ألوان التريكواز و الأزرق السماوى و درجات الأخضر .



- الأزرق مع الأحمر :


عند مزج الأزرق كامل الكثافة مع الأحمر ينتج الماجنته . و عند حذف بعض من الأزرق ينتج الأحمر الوردى و عند حذف بعض من الأحمر ينتج الأرجوانى . يعوز هذه الألوان الأخضر تماماً .



- الأحمر مع الأخضر و الأزرق :

عند مزج الأحمر مع الأخضر مع الأزرق بكامل كثافتهم ينتج الأبيض أكثر الألوان إشراقاً فى نطاق الألوان المرئى .


- مزج درجات منخفضة من الألوان الثلاثة :

عند استخدام كثافة منخفضة من الأحمر و الأخضر و الأزرق ينتج اللون الأسود .


و هكذا يعد نمط RGB نمطاً مثالياً لتحرير الصور على الشاشة حيث إنه يتيح استخدام نطاق كامل من الألوان 24-bit الخاصة بالشاشة . هذا بالإضافة إلى إمكانية حفظ أية صورة RGB فى كل تنسيق خاص بالملفات يدعمه الفوتوشوب بإستثناء GIF و DCS 1.0 و DCS 2.0 .
:::::::::
لم اكن أبدا انتوي وضع شرح الالوان ف هذا الدرس 
لكنك اجبرتني علي ذلك
وفى الدرس المخصص للألون سنقوم بتطبيق الكلام النظري
لا تجعل اجابتي تزعجك فغرضي منها هو ان اخبررك ان هناك 
ملايين الالون يمكنك استخدانها
:::::::::::::::
ارجو أن تخبرني هل الدمج الذي فى التصميم من صنعك ام ان الخلفيه 
وضعتها علي شكلها هذا
:::::::::::
بعد اجابتك يكتمل تعليقي
::::::::::::::
أنتظر جديد روائعك ايها المفدي بالدم
:::::::::::::
تقبل فائق احترامي لك اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
" ABOTARBO"
:::::::::::::::


> معلش صدقنى شوية ظروف
> + انا نزلت الدرس وراجعته
> لكن عند حتة القفل دى بتاع الباك جروند وقفلت معايا خالص
> معرفتش اكمل
> ...


أسأل يسوع ان ينهي ظروفك علي خير
:::::::::::::::
اخبرتك انك فكاهي بطريقه تجبرني علي الضحك الهيستيري
 الذي تعودت ان انسي كيف يكون طعمه 
:::::::::::::
اما عن القفل فى الخلفيه الذي عنده (قفلت معاك)
فهذا اعتقد انه اسهل جزء فى الدرس
فقط قم بالضغط ضغطتان سريعتان
 فوق طبقة الخلفيه فى لوحة الطبقات
ستجد ان القفل قد اختفي من فوق الخلفيه
:::::::::::::
يبدو فعلا انك غير مركز
أين ذهب حبك لتصميم كلمات الترانيم 
أن كان سببه الظروف التي تمتلكك
فسأصلي لك ثانية بأن ينهي يسوع تلك الظروف علي خير
ومتنازل انا عن مبدأ 
امنحني صلاه..... امنحك معلومه
لأني حقا افتقدك فى الدوره 
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
"METOO"
:::::::::::::::


> عزيزي بداية العمر
> 
> شكراً لإجابتك ... هاي كلمة شكر مني إلك ، ع فكرة الخط خطي مش خط كمبيوتر


اشكرك جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
علي أجمل هديه
خطك رائع جدا     
اشكرك مره اخري اخي الحبيب
وأتمني ان يقدرني يسوع علي رد هديتك
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
> "magedrn "
> ...


حبيبى اولا انا بجيب الصورة لمجرد التطبيق وبس ومحافظ على الحقوق الملكية 
والا ماكنتش قولت انها من منتدى اخر لان دا مخالف لقوانين المنتدى 
لازم اقول منقول منعا للمشاكل 
اما عن الشوائب اللى فى الصورة انا حاولت بقدر الامكان انى اشيل الشوائب دى 
وعن القص وطرق التخلص منتظرها فى الدرس القادم باذن يسوع


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
> " magedrn"
> ...


حبيبى انت تستاهل كل خير ومش مشكلة ترد او لا بالاسبقية
المهم ان الهدية توصل ودا اهم شئ فى الموضوع كله
اما عن الملاحظة عن التصميم او الهدية عادى جدا 
ممكن تقول عليه ملاحظتك احنا بنحاول نكون افضل ومعاك باذن 
يسوع هنكون احسن وانا عن نفسى بتقبل النقد جدا جدا جدا لانى عايز اكون 
اكون احسن مش مجرد تعلم وبس 
ولو فتحت حساب بنكى للهدايا ابقى افتكرنى بقى بشوية منهم 
هههههههههههههههههههه
سلام ملك الملوك ورب الارباب معاك


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
> " magedrn"
> ...


منتظر الدرس القادم ومنتظر اجابتك على ابراز الصورة 
بفارغ الصبر وشكرا لتعبك معانا


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب
> " magedrn"
> ...


حبيبى شكرا لتعبك معايا وثنائك عليا وعلى التصميم 
لكن انا ليا رد بسيط على التصميم ان الكلام على الشمال
لانى بحب احط التوقيع او الاسم دايما على اليمين 
هو اعذرنى بس لمجرد انها عادة مش اكتر وباذن يسوع 
هاحاول اخد بالى منها المرة الجاية 
وانا بحاول اشوف واتخيل زى ما انت قولت التصميم قبل ما اطبق 
علشان المنظر العام للتصميم وراحة العين فى الالوان 
لانها شئ مهم جدا للبعض 
وانا سعيد جدا لتعبك معايا وردك عليا وراضى جدا لنقدك 
ودا شئ يسعدنى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لكم أخوتي الأحباب
::::::::::::::::::
متابع معكم حتي العاشره مساء بعدها تكون الدرود
لظروف عملي القهريه
أسترقت دقيقه لأضع هذا الرد 
وأخبركم أني متابع طوال اليوم
وأن أتيحت لي الفرصه للرد في أي وقت
لن أضيع تلك الفرصه
:::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكم جميعا أخوتي​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (10 مارس 2012)

*سلام المسيح اخى بدايه العمر 
التطبيق على الجزء الاول من الدرس الثالث 
هذه الصورة الاصليه *





*
وهذه هى الناتج بعد عمل الاطار والكتابه المموجة *









​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::::




:::::::::::::::
كم هي حمل ثقيل فوق كتفاي 
أسأل يسوع ان كون شخص يستحق عناء هديتك
:::::::::::::::::
اشكرك جدا خي الحبيب الغالي 
(المفدي بالدم)
:::::::
صلوات ام النور والقديسين تحيطك وترعاك


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 مارس 2012)

> سلام المسيح اخى بدايه العمر


سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب الغالي
"المفدي بالدم"
::::::::::::::::


> التطبيق على الجزء الاول من الدرس الثالث
> هذه الصورة الاصليه
> 
> 
> > > >





> وهذه هى الناتج بعد عمل الاطار والكتابه المموجة





> > >


وها انا اكتشفت صفه جديده فيك اخي الحبيب
(النظام)
قهذا ما يتضح من عرضك للصوره الاصليه
ويليها صورة تصميمك الرائع الجميل
:::::::::::::
كل ما ارجوه منك خي الحبيب
هو ان لا تجعل خيالك يتوقف عن فكرة ما
بل حاول ان تصعد بخيالك الي مستوي 
انت لا تعرف حده
نعم اعلم أنك بدأت بالفوتشوب منذ حوالي يومان
لكن كن متأكد اني اري هذا الفنان بدخلك
وكم أتمني ان يرزقني يسوع العمر 
كي أمتع ناظريَ بجميل أبداعاتك
:::::::::::::::::::
تقبل حلص احترامي
 لشخصك المحبوب فى الرب
:::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
::::::::::::::::::

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 مارس 2012)

‏(المفدى بالدم)      اشكركما جدا لأجتهادكما فى طلب العلم           ( ‏magedrn)
                          تقبلوا مني فائق الاحترام لكما اخويَ
                                     يسوع يبارك اجتهادكم
                                        سلام المسيح 
                                             يرعاكم​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 مارس 2012)

الجزء الثانى من الدرس الثالث
الصورة قبل التطبيق




​ 
والناتج بعد التطبيق 




​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 مارس 2012)

انا اسف على التأخير لظروف سفرى حتى الان​ 
حاليا معنديش برنامج الفوتوشوب على الجهاز اللى معايا فى السفر​ 
ولكن علشان اكون متماشى مع الدرس ومش متأخر​ 
عندى بعض التصميمات القديمة متطابقة على الدرس 
وللصدفة مرفوعه على النت​ 
سوف اضعها لحين وجود فوتوشوب والتطبيق عليه فى عمل جديد​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

سلام للكل .........
+ جربت الاطار فى الصور بس مش عجبنى فكرته بصراحه
+ جربت القص تعبت خالص و جالى الضغط المرتفع من آداة ال pen tool :new6:
انا قعدت لحد الصبح اجرب لغاية ما عينيا خلاص 
+ وبعدين عايز اعرف الدمج ( دمج الحاجة اللى قصتها مع الخلفية بحيث تكون شكلها نورمال )


+ كتر خيرك اخونا تعبنا حضرتك 
بصلى دايما ربنا يبارك ويعوض ويثمر تعبكم
آمين


----------



## Alexander.t (11 مارس 2012)

*بعتذر لاخونا بداية العمر
عن استكمالى للدوره
نظراً لظروف شخصيه
ربنا معاكم
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

جربت فكرة الاطار على الصورة دى هو مش باين قوى لان انا مش بحب الالوان الكتيرة فاخترت اقرب لون 





و هنا من غير اطار


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

+ سؤال كمان استاذن حضرتك
لو بعد ما عملت الاطار على الصورة اظبطه ازاى ؟
معرفتش احدده واظبط مساحته ..

+ ولو الصورة صغننة شوية وعايز تبقى اكبر فى الحجم من الحجم الاساسى بحيث لما اخلصها تبقى بالحجم اللى كبرته بيها مش بس اثناء البرنامج ( مش عارف السؤال وصل الفكرة اللى بسال عنها ولا نو )
+ اسف تعبت حضرتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (11 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اختي الغاليه
> " nemo"
> ...



ميرسى جدااااااااااا ليك ولاهتمامك 
وهبتدى اهه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 مارس 2012)

> ميرسى جدااااااااااا ليك ولاهتمامك
> وهبتدى اهه


بدايه موفقه بأذن يسوع​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 مارس 2012)

> > >


رااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ليلا سأضع تعليقي بأستفاضه نظرا لأنشغالي الشديد الان
وأجيب علي سؤالك رغم ان الاجابه فى الدرس
ctrl+t لتكبير اي طبقه سواء نص او صوره او أطار​


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اختي الغاليه
> "karima "
> ...



*حاضر سأغير  الخط في الصورة الاولى والاطار في الثانية وارجع​* :t39:


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك اختي الغاليه
> "karima"
> ...



*بجد متوقعتش ان التصميم ده يكون في المركز الاول
ميرسي ليك جدا اخي العزيز
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويخدمتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مارس 2012)

*سورى على تأخيرى فى تطبيق الدرس التالت 
علشان تعبانة شوية بس قريب بإذن ربنا هطبق الشرح*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2012)

سلام ونعمة
أنا طبقت الدرس التالت أخيرااااااا  
التصميم النهائي 






بالنسبة للصور إللي إستخدمتها في التصميم 









​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

جربت آداة التانية للقص








دة الاطار اللى اشتغلت عليه






ودى الصورة اللى استخدمتها للدمج مع الاطار


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
أختي الغاليه
"nemo"
::::::::::::::::::


> ميرسى جدااااااااااا ليك ولاهتمامك
> وهبتدى اهه


ونحن ننتظر أول لوحاتك الجميله
 علي أحر من الجمر
:::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"المفدي بالدم"
:::::::::::::::::::::


> > >


هل شاهدت تصميمات الأعضاء ؟؟
أتمني أن تشاهدها مره ثانيه!!
بعد أن تشاهدها ..أنتظر منك أبداعات أخري
::::::::::::::::::::::::
أعلم أنك مبتديء جديد فى الفوتوشوب
هم أيضا مبتدئون
:::::::::::::::::
هل تجد قسوه بكلامي؟؟
:::::::::::::::::
أنا أحبك أخي الغالي
::::::::::::::::::
أتمني أن تحذو لوحاتك حذو لوحات أخوتك
:::::::::::::::::
أتعلم عندما كنت فى مستواك
كنت علي يقين تام 
بأني لن أصبح شيء
 فى هذا المجال
لكن حبي له 
حطم ضعفي وخوفي
::::::::::::
وأنا اري حبك للخيال والأبداع
:::::::::::
ولكن هل ستحطم ضعفك 
فى أخراج خيالاتك
وخوفك من رسم خيالك
لأنك تخاف أن لا يخرج بالصوره
التي تريدها وتتخيلها فيه
:::::::::::::
سأري الأجابه فى لوحاتك القادمه
:::::::::::
وأعلم أنك فى يوم ما بأذن يسوع
:::::::::::
ستمزج الوان وصور وكتابات 
لم يتخيلها احد وستخرجها 
فى لوحه تحمل كل معاني الابداع
:::::::::::::::::
سأذكرك بذلك
:::::::::::::::
لا تنسي 
::::::::::
سأذكرك بذلك
بأذن يسوع
:::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح لك ايها المبدع​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك
 اخي الحبيب
"Coptic4Ever2"
:::::::::::::::::::


> انا اسف على التأخير لظروف سفرى حتى الان
> 
> حاليا معنديش برنامج الفوتوشوب على الجهاز اللى معايا فى السفر
> 
> ...


ننتظر عودتك بسلام المسيح ورعايته
ونشكر لك أنتظامك رغم ظروف سفرك
::::::::::::::::::


> >





> > >





> > >


لوحاتك كلها تنم علي رقي الوانك ورقي خيالك
نشكرك لمشاركتنا بها لأضفاء المزيد من الافكار
للأعضاء ..وننتظر أن تعود لنا ..بجدبد الابداع
:::::::::::::::::::
صلوات ام النور والقديسين ترعاك وتحميك فى سفرك
وتعيدك لنا بخير
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
أخي الحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
:::::::::::::::::::::::


> بعتذر لاخونا بداية العمر
> عن استكمالى للدوره
> نظراً لظروف شخصيه
> ربنا معاكم


أسأل يسوع أن تمر تلك الظروف علي خير
أنت عضو فى الدوره بأي وقت 
لن أعتبره اعتذار وعدم استكمال للدوره
بل سأعتبره غياب مؤقت لظروف خارجه 
عن أرداتك ..هذا أن كنت تود أن تعود لنا
أصلي من أجل أن تنتهي ظروفك علي خير
:::::::::::::::::
صلوات العذراء والقديسين
 ترعاك وتنهي ظروفك علي خير
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
أخي الحبيب
"aBotarBo"
::::::::::::::::::


> > >


تحفه فنيه رااااااائعه 
الوانه مذهله وطريقة الكتابه رائعه
ونوع الخط جميل جدا 
ولون الخط متناسق كل التناسق 
الملحوظه الوحيده 
هي أن الاطار دقته عاليه جدا وجميله
والصوره فيها قليل من النمش
 او البيكسل القليل(مبكسله)
اي دقتها غير عاليه نوع ما 
وهذا غير محبب فى التصميمات 
ان يكون جزء عالي الدقه وجزء دقته عاليه
عن جداره تستحق المركز الثاني 
بعد تصميم الاخت (karima)
بين تصميمات الاعضاء
 المبتدئون فى الفوتوشوب
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
أنتظر أن ارك فى
 المركز الاول
 فى الدروس القادمه
:::::::::::::::
صلوات ام النور والقديسين توفقك 
:::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك  اخي الحبيب

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
أختي الغاليه
"karima"
::::::::::::::::


> حاضر سأغير الخط في الصورة الاولى والاطار في الثانية وارجع


ونحن ننتظر النتيجه 
::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
أختي الغاليه
"karima"
::::::::::::::::::::


> بجد متوقعتش ان التصميم ده يكون في المركز الاول
> ميرسي ليك جدا اخي العزيز
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويخدمتك


توقعي أن تكوني الاولي دائما
طالما أنكٍ تجتهدي لتجعلي لوحاتك
الاجمل بين كل اللوحات
وتوقعي أن تكوني الاولي أيضا
عندما تطمعي أن
 تكوني الاولي مره ثانيه
حتي لا يحتل احد مركزك
وتوقعي أن تصبحي الاولي 
أيضا للمره الثالثه
لأنك ستعملي علي أن 
تجبرينا ان نختارك الاولي
وتوقعي أن
 تصبحي الاولي
 فى كل وقت
لانك لا ترغبي
 فى مركز اخر غير الاول
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
أختي الغاليه
::::::::::::
"+Bent El3dra+"
:::::::::::::::::::::::


> سورى على تأخيرى فى تطبيق الدرس التالت
> علشان تعبانة شوية بس قريب بإذن ربنا هطبق الشرح


نتوسل أليك يا يسوع , بحق صليبك المقدس ,
, وبحق سفك دمك الثمين الغالي من أجلنا,
أشفي أختنا فى قلبها , أشفي أختنا فى جسدها,
,أشفي أختنا فى روحها , وأفض فيها الحياه,
,أنت علمتنا أنك تحملت بنفسك كل أوجاعنا,
,وأننا شفين بفضل جراحاتك المقدسه,
,نسألك يا يسوع أن تُسكن أوجاعها وتعيد لها العافيه..,
,شكرا يا يسوع عل كل ما أنت صانعه فى كل منا ..
,لتكن مشيئتك يا رب لا مشيئتنا..,
المجد والتسبيح لك يا ملك المجد 
أمين
::::::::::::​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
الغاليه
"rosetta"
::::::::::::::::::


> > >


تصميم رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معاني
الوان تنم عن صفاء ونقاء لا متناهيين
زوق رفيع فى أختيار الخط واللون
تفنن رائع فى ترتيب الكلمات وتنسيقها
تنظيم جميل جدا بعرض 
كل طبقه من التصميم
علي حده
توقيع يحمل كل صفات التوقيع الجيد
من خط جميل وصغير ومتجانب
 علي احد جانبي التصميم
خيال فني جميل جدا
عن جداره تستحقين المركز الاول
بعد الاخت (karima)
:::::::::::::::::::
ننتظر جميل لوحاتك
 فى الدروس القادمه
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
اخي الحبيب
"ABOTARBO"
::::::::::::::::


> > >


:::::::::::::::::::::
جميل جدا جدا جدا
الي الأمام أخي الحبيب
ننتظر ما هو أجمل من ذلك
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 مارس 2012)

*اعدت تصميم الصور السابقة
هنا نزلت الكتابة كي تظهر مع تغيير في شكلها*






[/url][/IMG]

*وهنا غيرت الالوان والاطار وكبرت الصورة
*





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لك
> اخي الحبيب
> ...


*
**سلام المسيح معك اخى الحبيب 
لم اقل ان ما صنعته تصميما 
بل تطبيقا 
انا سمعت الدرس الثالث على ثلاث مراحل 
وحاولت اجادة كل مهارة باستقلال عن الاخرى 
ولو لاحظت فى المشاركتين الاخيرتين قلت انه تطبيق على الجزء الاول والثانى 
ولكننى لم اشرع فى تصميم وقتها 
وها هى محاولة منى لتصميم بسيط اتمنى ان تعجبك





*

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
أختي الغاليه
"karima"
:::::::::::::


> اعدت تصميم الصور السابقة
> هنا نزلت الكتابة كي تظهر مع تغيير في شكلها





> > >


وأنا الان لا أجد أي محلوظه كي أمليها 
لا أجد سوي تأكيد المركز الاول بجداره
::::::::::::::


> > >


بأمانة يسوع تستحق الطباعه
وأن توضع فى برواز فى نفس جمالها
وتوضع كتحفه فنيه فى المنزل
تظرتك للألون وتفنيدها جميله جدا
احيي فيكي موهبتك أختي الغاليه
يسوع يبارك موهبتك وينميها
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسسيح يرعاكي
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

> سلام المسيح معك اخى الحبيب


سلام المسيح معك خي الحبيب
"المفدي بالدم"


> لم اقل ان ما صنعته تصميما
> بل تطبيقا


لا هو تصميم وتطبيق فى نفس الوقت
كما أن تصاميم الاعضاء هي
 تطبيقات للدروس فى نفس الوقت


> انا سمعت الدرس الثالث على ثلاث مراحل
> وحاولت اجادة كل مهارة باستقلال عن الاخرى
> ولو لاحظت فى المشاركتين الاخيرتين قلت انه تطبيق على الجزء الاول والثانى


أنا أدقق فى كل كلمه تكتبها أنت 
لأني أهتم بكل كلمه تكتبها
لأني أعلم أنك شاعر موهوب
فأحاول أن أتعلم من لغتك
لذا أن لاحظت كلماتك بتطبيقك
عن جزءي الدرس 
::::::::::::::::::::


> ولكننى لم اشرع فى تصميم وقتها


هذا ما قصدته من مشاركتي
فأنا أتتوق لرؤية تصاميمك كل وقت
لا اريد أن تطبق كل جزء علي حده
أن كنت تريد ذلك لتأكد لنفسك 
أستيعابك للدرس
فأحفظه علي جهازك
الي أن تنهي كل اجزاء الدرس
وتنهي التصميم التطبيق
علي الدرس
ثم أعرضها لنا دفعه واحده
كما تعرض طبقات التصميم
التي أستخدمتها
::::::::::::::::::::


> وها هى محاولة منى لتصميم بسيط اتمنى ان تعجبك


وها أنا اري تصميمك التطبيق علي الدرس


>


الوانه جميله جدا جدا 
لكن أري كتابتك باللون الاصفر
ولاحظت انك تستخدم الالوان (الفاقعه)
من رأيي أن الاصفر لا يتماشي كليا 
مع اللون الاحمر الجميل جدا فى تطبيقك
لما لا تجرب اخي اللون الابيض
ولما لا تجرب ايضا خاصية (warped text)
وهي جزء من أجزاء الدرس الثالث
:::::::::::::::::::::::
أتمني أن اري النتيجه
وأتمني أن أري الوان جديده
فى تصاميمك للتطبيقات
:::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح معك خي الحبيب
​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2012)

ينفع اشترك معاكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

سؤال بليز ......... بعيد عن تطبيق الدرس لو سمحت 

هنا حبيت اكتب الشاهد الكتابى ( 1كو 10 : 23)
مدريش يتكتب معايا اطلاقا جربت معظم الخطوط
فلقيت رقم واحد بيبقى جنب 23 يعنى بيبقى 123
ففماذا أفعل ؟

+ وكنت عايز اسال كمان فى حجم الخط علشان اكبره فى التصميم دة كبرته لحد 100 
فليه مش اخد نفس الحجم بتاع اى صورة وليكن اكبرها اللى بستخدمه 48 ؟
اشكرك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
أختي الغاليه
"روزى86"
:::::::::::::::::::


> ينفع اشترك معاكم


هذا شيء يسعدنا أختي الغاليه
فقط قومي بتعبئه الاستماره ادناه
وأنتظري تسجيلك مع بقية الاعضاء
:::::::::::::::::
كي تسجل فى الدوره ....
اخي الحبيب...
اختي الغاليه.....
:::::::::::::::::::::
اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح لكي ​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكي
> أختي الغاليه
> ...




ميرسي جدا وربنا يعوضك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

فقط كل ما عليك هو نسخ الكلمه التي تريدها من مشاركتك ووضعها فى الفوتوشوب
واختار نوع الخط winsoftpro​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> فقط كل ما عليك هو نسخ الكلمه التي تريدها من مشاركتك ووضعها فى الفوتوشوب
> واختار نوع الخط winsoftpro​


اوكى
ميرسى خالص لاهتمام حضرتك وردك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

سورى جربت وبردو منفعتش معايا ........!!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

ctrl+t 
وكبر حجم الخط​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ctrl+t
> وكبر حجم الخط​​


الواحد مُحرج تعبت حضرتك
بردو كبرت الخط وطبقت اللى حضرتك قولت عليه 
وحولت الكتابة لعربى ومنفعش بردو

خلاص خلاص مش مهم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

المشكله أخي الحبيب 
تكمن فى تحويل الكتابه من اليمين لليسار والعكس
اضغط CTRL+SHIFT يمين ثم انسخ العباره التي تريدها من مشاركتك وتجاهل نوع الخط
اي نوع خط لن يؤثر 
اذا لم تنجح سأشرحها لك فيديو ليلا
​


----------



## bob (12 مارس 2012)

*بص يا حبيبي واجهتني مشاكل كتير 
اولا بعد ما وضعت الصور الصغيرة علي الصورة الكبيرة و وضعت shape (thought 1
لم يظهر عند الحفظ
ثانيا كل ما اجي اكتب علي الصورة مش بتظهر الكتابة 
اضطريت اكتب في مكان تاني و وضعتها في الصورة و كانت كبيرة لما جيت اصغرها بتختفي الكلمات*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

> اولا بعد ما وضعت الصور الصغيرة علي الصورة الكبيرة و وضعت shape (thought 1
> لم يظهر عند الحفظ


ارجو التوضيح أكثر اخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::


> ثانيا كل ما اجي اكتب علي الصورة مش بتظهر الكتابة
> اضطريت اكتب في مكان تاني و وضعتها في الصورة و كانت كبيرة لما جيت اصغرها بتختفي الكلمات


يجب أن تكون طبقة الكتابه هي اعلي طبقه فى الاوبجيكت
اضغط ctrl+{ للأرتفاع بطبقة الكتابه لأعلي
::::::::::
أنتظر النتيجه
::::::::::
عذرا علي عدم تنسيق الرد ....
فأنا مشغول جدا 
وأحاول أن  أجد دقيقه للرد عليكم
:::::::
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2012)

*سورى كتير على التاخير 
دى مستعملتش فيها القص ( انى اقص الصوره )*





*لكن دى استعملت فيها القص بس عارفه انه مش حلو ( دى اكتر درجه وصلتلها بعد معاناه هههههههههههه )*



​


----------



## bob (12 مارس 2012)

> ارجو التوضيح أكثر اخي الحبيب


*بص يا حبيبي انا حطيت الصورة الصغيرة جوا 
shape tool و بعدين بعد ما عملت save اختفي ال shape*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 مارس 2012)

دى الصورة قبل التصميم 






ودى  الصورة بعد طبق اليخنى مع فتة الكوارع اللى طبخته فيها 
معلهش 
اعذرنى 
مصمم انرفزك 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
أختي الغاليه
"+SwEetY KoKeY+"
::::::::::::::::::::


> > >


جميله جدا جدا 
لو أنك أنتي من قمتي 
بعمل الأطار الموجود فى الصوره
يعتبر هذا جميل جدا فشكل 
الأطار جميل وجذاب
ولكن أتمني أن تغيري لون الخط للأسود
وتري النتيجه وتخبرينا الي اي مدي ترين 
الفرق بين اللونين
::::::::::::::::::::


> لكن دى استعملت فيها القص بس عارفه انه مش حلو ( دى اكتر درجه وصلتلها بعد معاناه هههههههههههه )





> > >


جميل جدا جدا كل شيء فى التصميم
فيما عدا الشيء الذي رأيته أنتي انه غير
جيد قبل أن نره نحن ...لكن لا بأس
مع الوقت ستتقنين التفريغ بكل الادوات
ودون عناء او مجهود او وقت
شيء جيد أن تري ما يعيب التصميم
بنفسك لكن م هو ليس جيد 
أن لا تتفادي تلك العيوب لاحقا
::::::::::::::::::::
لون الكتابه جميل جدا
لكن ما رأيك لو طبقتي 
عليه اللون الذي طبقته علي 
توقيعك ولنري كيف سيكون شكل
 الكتابه علي الخلفيه السوداء
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سؤال : هل أنتي من قمتي بتفريغ
صورة الفتاه فى تطبيقك الثاني
::::::::
أذا كانت الاجبه نعم
هو اذا تفريغ أحترافي
 جميل لا يوجد به أي شوائب
اذا كانت الاجابه لا 
فأتمني اذا أن نصل 
لهذا المستوي من  التفريغ
::::::::::::::::
لما لم تفكري أن تأخذي 
الصوره التي قمتي بتفريغها
كوبي عن طريق feather selection above
lمثلا تكون قيمة الفيزر 5 و 10 
ستجدي أن تلك الشوائب زالت
وظهرت الصوره بمظهر أجمل
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح
 لك أخي الحبيب
"bob"
::::::::::::::::::::::


> بص يا حبيبي انا حطيت الصورة الصغيرة جوا
> shape tool و بعدين بعد ما عملت save اختفي ال shape


لتتضح الرؤيا أكثر اخي الحبيب
هل كان الـ  shape 
الذي طبقته بهذا الشكل فى الصوره ادناه
بشكل الخطوط




::::::::::::::
أم كان بهذا الشكل ادناه 
ممتليء




لن يختفي الـ shape 
بعد حفظه الا اذا كن بالشكل فى الصوره الاولي
لأنه يعتبر مسار وليس shape
لذا ان كانت تلك هي المشكله 
فعليك اختيار  الاعدادات كما فى الصوره ادناه




:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## bob (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح
> لك أخي الحبيب
> "bob"
> ::::::::::::::::::::::
> ...


*تمام اخي الحبيب هو كان زي ما في الصورة الاولي 
بس انا كنت بظبطه ب ctrl + t !!
طيب انا لو حبيت املي الفراغ اللي بينه و بين الصورة بأي لون اعمل ايه ؟*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لك 
أخي الحبيب 
"bob"
أختر كم فى الصوره الثالثه
أختار خاصية ال shape layer
ولا تجعلها path
طبق كما فى الصوره الثالثه
وبعده ارسم ال shape 
الذي تريده وطبق عليه اي style
ستجد ان ال shape 
اصبح ملون ومملوء بخامة ال style 
التي طبقتها وستجده ظاهر فى
 الصوره بعد حفظها دون اي مشاكل
:::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لك 
أخي الحبيب الغالي
"المفدي بالدم"
::::::::::


> > >


تقدم جميل فى أختيار الالوان
الا تري عدم توافق بين دقة الاطار ودقة الصوره
دقة الصوره ضعيفه جدا جدا 
حاول ان تختار صور عالية الدقه 
لأنها ستضفي جمالا علي تصميمك
تمنيت لو اني اري التعديلات 
علي تصميمك السابق
باللون الاحمر والقلوب والكتابه
فلقد كان جميل ولكني تمنيت 
لو أن الكتابه بالون الابيض وليس الاصفر
وتطبق عليها warped text
لكن لم تحقق أمنيتي :t3:
::::::::::::::


> اعذرنى
> مصمم انرفزك
> هههههههههههههههههه


(يظهر اني أنا اللي هنرفزك 
وهخليك تطلع من هدومك من بروفيسوريتي عليك)
:010105~332:
:::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكي
> أختي الغاليه
> ...



هحاول فى صور تانى انى استخدم القص واجرب ال كوبي عن طريق feather selection above​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

> > >


جميل جدا جدا اللون فوق الخلفيه السوداء
ما رايك أن أمارس دور المدرس الممل
وأطلب منكي تغير نوع
 الخط فى التصميم لنوع أخر
أذا نفذتي طلب المدرس الممل دون اي عقوق
قد أمارس هذا الدور ثانيه أذا لم يرضيني الخط 
واطلب منكي تغييره مره أخري
أتمني أن اري ما ردة فعل التلميذ
::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي أختي الغاليه
​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 مارس 2012)

طيب اخى انالاحظت ان الريزوليوشن وحش لكن دة من الصورة نفسها ولم يظهر الا بعد ان تم تكبير الصورة 
هحاول احقق امنيتك بالتصميم الاول 
لكن بعد ما اعملت اليخنى قلت اجرب شئ اخر محتاج رايك فيه 
دى الصورة الاصلية 






ودى الصورة بعد طبق الكشرى :t33:



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> طيب اخى انالاحظت ان الريزوليوشن وحش لكن دة من الصورة نفسها ولم يظهر الا بعد ان تم تكبير الصورة
> هحاول احقق امنيتك بالتصميم الاول
> لكن بعد ما اعملت اليخنى قلت اجرب شئ اخر محتاج رايك فيه
> دى الصورة الاصلية
> ...



بعد اذن بداية العمر اجاوب على موضوع وضوح الصوره
  كانت بتعمل معايا كده بس جرب 
لما تفتح صورة وتحب تنقلها للتصميم .الاول دوس دبل كليك على الشريط الازرق  هتلاقى image size دوس عليها وكبر مساحتها فى المربعات المووجده فيها ارقام  قبل ما تنقلها وبعدين انقلها وظبطها  وهتلاقيها بقت واضحه​


----------



## bob (12 مارس 2012)

*




 تمام اخي ولا ايه الكلام؟ *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

>


أجمل وحد فى تصميماتك
ودا علشان أنا بحب الكشري   
(-_-)(-_-)(-_-)
:::::::::::::::::::
(علي فكره مش هزهق أني اقلك فى الوان كتيييييييييييييييير 
وخطوط اكتررررررررررررررررر)
:::::::::::::::
جميل اوي بس مش متنازل 
عن التعديلات فى تصميم القلوب
:::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

> بعد اذن بداية العمر اجاوب على موضوع وضوح الصوره
> كانت بتعمل معايا كده بس جرب
> لما تفتح صورة وتحب تنقلها للتصميم .الاول دوس دبل كليك على الشريط الازرق هتلاقى image size دوس عليها وكبر مساحتها فى المربعات المووجده فيها ارقام قبل ما تنقلها وبعدين انقلها وظبطها وهتلاقيها بقت واضحه


اولا :
 اشكرك أختي الغاليه
 لمحاولة المساعده
ثانيا:
الصور التي تكون ذات دقه
 منخفضه علاجها صعب ويحتاج لخبره كبيره
وطريقتك تؤدي لنفس النتيجه 
لأنه ما فائده أن نكبر قيمة الرزليوشن
 لصوره الرزليوشن الخاص بها قليل من البدايه
الا كما قلت عن طريق بعض الأدوات والفلاتر
التي لم يحين وقتها بالمره
وتلك نتيجه للتوضيح




قارن بين الفرق فى الصورتين (A) AND (B)
الصوره (B) هي الصوره الاصليه
الصوره (A) هي الصوره بعد تطبيق 
بعض الاعدادت لتحسين جودة الصوره
والتي سنتناولها مستقبلا بأذن يسوع
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب 
"BOB"
:::::::::::::::


> تمام اخي ولا ايه الكلام؟





> > >


(صراحه مفيش كلام أجمل من دا)
الوانك تحفه وخلابه جدا وجميله جدا جدا 
توزيع الطبقات من كتابه واطار وصوره ممتاااااااز
عن جداره تستحق المركز الثاني بعد "ABOTARBO"
ولو أنك وضعت التصميم قبله كان سيأخذ المركز الثاني بعدك
تصميمك راااائع جدا
لكني اود أن أراه لو أنك غيرت نوع الخط 
وقمت بتكبير قيمة الفيزر لصورة المسيح
وكبرتها قليلا
ولكن دون أن تغير فى أستايل الكتابه و الاطار
فقط نوع الخط وقيمة الرزليوشن وكبر الصوره قليلا
مع العلم أن تلك التعديلات 
لو لم تتم ستبقي فى المركز الثاني كما أنت 
لكنها للتجربه فقط فى شيء أجمل
تحياتي لك أيها المبدع
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> اولا :
> اشكرك أختي الغاليه
> لمحاولة المساعده
> ثانيا:
> ...



كان بيحصل معايا انى لما بنقل صورة  بتبقا فى الاصل واضحه وبعد ما انقلها و اكبرها بتكون منغمشه
فجربت انى اكبر الصورة نفسها قبل ما انقلها كانت احسن مع كذا صورة  ممكن تكون حالات معينه وان دقة الصورة الاصليه كويسه وانا الى مكنتش اعرف​


----------



## bob (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب
> "BOB"
> :::::::::::::::
> 
> ...


*اخي وقعت في مشكلة صغيرة 
لما عملت حفظ للصورة عملتها jpg جيت افتحها تاني طبعت فتحت كلها layer واحد هههههههه
اعمل ايه بقي لما اجي اعمل حاجه تاني علشان لو حبيت اعدل فيها ؟ اعمل Save بانهي ext ؟؟*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

> اخي وقعت في مشكلة صغيرة
> لما عملت حفظ للصورة عملتها jpg جيت افتحها تاني طبعت فتحت كلها layer واحد هههههههه
> اعمل ايه بقي لما اجي اعمل حاجه تاني علشان لو حبيت اعدل فيها ؟ اعمل Save بانهي ext ؟؟


(لا كدا خلاص أنس انك تعدل فيها)
طالما أنك قمت بحفظ الصوره JPEG
فهذا يعني انك لست بحاجه للتعديل عليها ثانيه
الا أذا بدأت بتصميمها من جديد كما هي 
اما اذا أردت أن تعدل عليها أحفظها بصيغة PSD 
وهي صيغة المشاريع الخاصه بالفوتوشوب والتي 
يمكن التعديل عليها فى أي وقت 
(معلش بقا خيرها فى غيرها)
::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك
​


----------



## bob (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> (لا كدا خلاص أنس انك تعدل فيها)
> طالما أنك قمت بحفظ الصوره JPEG
> فهذا يعني انك لست بحاجه للتعديل عليها ثانيه
> الا أذا بدأت بتصميمها من جديد كما هي
> ...


*ههههههه مش مشكلة حبيبي ده اول مرة اعمل صورة اصلا 
ف اللي جاي ا ش ا احسن *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> جميل جدا جدا اللون فوق الخلفيه السوداء
> ما رايك أن أمارس دور المدرس الممل
> وأطلب منكي تغير نوع
> الخط فى التصميم لنوع أخر
> ...



موضوع الخطوط والالوان ده نسبى شويه يعنى اوقات فى حاجات ممكن تعجبنى ومتعجبش غيرى وهكذا 
​ 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

> موضوع الخطوط والالوان ده نسبى شويه يعنى اوقات فى حاجات ممكن تعجبنى ومتعجبش غيرى وهكذا


نعم صدقتي 


>


جميل جدا
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي
​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 مارس 2012)

طيب وكدا ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مارس 2012)

>


وها هو أول تقدم
الخط جميل  جدا جدا
 وطريقة الـ warped text جميله جدا جدا
ولكني مازلت مصمم أن هناك
 العديد والعديد من الألوان
وأيضا العديد من الخطوط الأجنبيه
وهناك العديد والعديد من الأطارات أيضا
فأنا أشعر أن هذا الاطار أكبر من التصميم نفسه
كما يمكنك ايضا أن تجعل
 تصميمك بالعرض وليس بشكل طولي
بأختصار يمكنك أن تشرع فى تصميم جديد
سؤال:
هل قمت بتحميل الـ styles 
التي وضعتها بملف الأضافات
الي الفوتوشوب وأستخدامها
أتمني أن لا تقدم طلب خروج من الدوره
بسببي  (-.-)
::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي الحبيب

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مارس 2012)

يمكنك أن تستخدم تصاميم عرضيه مثل هذا
ويمكنك أستخدام صور جديده (النت ملييييييييان)
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2012)

*مجهودك **أكثر من رائع** ولكن الدورة تفتقد الى التنظيم تماما ...*
*ياحبيب قلبى أرجو رجاء حار جدا ...*
*ضع لنا **روابط الدورة** فى توبيك **منفصل** بعيداً عن التعليقات أو الأسئلة والتطبيقات...*
*من غير المعقول أقضى أكتر من تلاتة أربع ساعة أبحث وسط المشاركات عن رابط !!! وأقرأ رسائل المجاملات المتبادلة ...*
*وفى النهاية لم أجد الدرس (!!)*
*أعذرنى وماتزعلش عشان خاطرى ...*
*لأن لسة هنزل الدرس وأقراه وأتابعه وأطبقه ...*
*هجيب الوقت ده كله منين ؟؟*
*أكرر** مجهودك **رائع رائع رائع** ..*
*وانا مستخسره يضيع وسط الزحام ...*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مجهودك **أكثر من رائع** ولكن الدورة تفتقد الى التنظيم تماما ...*
> *ياحبيب قلبى أرجو رجاء حار جدا ...*
> *ضع لنا **روابط الدورة** فى توبيك **منفصل** بعيداً عن التعليقات أو الأسئلة والتطبيقات...*
> *من غير المعقول أقضى أكتر من تلاتة أربع ساعة أبحث وسط المشاركات عن رابط !!! وأقرأ رسائل المجاملات المتبادلة ...*
> ...


 
اخى العزيز
الاخ بداية العمر يضع الدرس فى نفس الموضوع
وفى نفس الوقت يرسله فى رسائل خاصة لكل المشتركين فى الدورة . حتى يسهل عليهم الوصول اليه

ولكن انا معك فى وضع الدورة فى موضوع منفصل ... ولكن

اذا تم ذلك سوف تكون الدورة ناقصة التمارين والاختبارات

بمعنى : لو حد من غير المشتركين فى الدورة ومشترك فى المنتدى وحب يستفيد من الدورة وهياخد اللينكات فقط .. فهى غير كافيه للتعليم ... ولكن التمارين والاستفسارات والتوضيحات والتلميحات والملاحظات من اخى بداية العمر التى تكتب فى المشاركات هنا تعطى الكثير من الاستفادة وتبادل الخبرات

فالفوتوشوب ليس بالتعليم فقط فهو حس فنى وتزوق فى الالوان والخطوط وتركيب الليرات... الخ 

فا ممكن بعد اتمام الدورة وضع كل دروس الدورة فى موضوع منفصل او فى المشاركة الاولى فى الموضوع هنا

تقبل توضيحى واسف على الاطالة


----------



## المفدى بالدم (13 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> وها هو أول تقدم
> الخط جميل  جدا جدا
> وطريقة الـ warped text جميله جدا جدا
> ولكني مازلت مصمم أن هناك
> ...




اولا اشكرك على محبتك وتعليقك على التصميم 
ثانيا قمت بتحميل الاستايلات وجربت البعض فقط ولكن لظروف عملى اختلس الوقت لعمل التصاميم 
الخطوط كثيرة جدا ولا استطع تجربتها كلها 
لن اترك الدورة:fun_lol:
 فقط اتمنى الا تترك انت ادارة الدورة بسبب اليختى والفتة والكشرى :new6:
تقبل محبتى وصلواتى


----------



## Rosetta (13 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::::::::
> تحياتي لكي
> الغاليه
> ...


شكرا إلك أخي الغالي على كلامك الرائع بحق تصميمي 
لا أنكر إنه كل الفضل يعود إلك 

سلام الرب يحميك ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> اخى العزيز
> الاخ بداية العمر يضع الدرس فى نفس الموضوع
> وفى نفس الوقت يرسله فى رسائل خاصة لكل المشتركين فى الدورة . حتى يسهل عليهم الوصول اليه


*انا لم يصلنى سوى رسالة واحدة فقط بعد رسالة بدء الدورة*
*وهى كانت سؤال بكود وأجبت عليه ...*
*ولم يصلنى شئ بعدها ...وفوجئت بكميات من المشاركات وتصاميم وردود أفعال ..فعرفت ان هناك درس على الأقل فاتنى (!!)*
*حاولت البحث عنه ...أكثر من مرة ...بلا جدوى *
*أنا أحترم جداً وأقدر مجهودات الأخ بداية العمر ...وأشكره عليها ...*
*وفكرة وضع الروابط فى توبيك منفصل ليست بالفكرة المستحيلة (!!!) وقد طلبتها منه ..*
*مثلما فعلنا فى دورة الدفاع اللاهوتى ...فما هو وجه الصعوبة فى ذلك ؟؟؟*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب
::::::::::::::::
أعتذر أخي الحبيب سامحني 
علي أي تقصير تراه
لكن يسوع يعلم اني منهمك فى عملي نهارا
وليلا نتناقش فى الدوره
لذا سامحني وعندما يرزقني يسوع الوقت سأنفذ طلبك
لكن لي ملحوظه أخي
أنا أرسل روابط الدروس علي الخاص
وأتبع طريقه مستحيل أن تفوت أي عضو
ولكن أيضا أعتذر ان لم يكن الرابط وصل اليك
لكن هذا لا يمنع تقصير منك 
فالدرس موضوع منذ فتره 
لو أنك تلقي نظره كل وقت علي جديد الدوره
لكان لك حق أن توقع علي عقوبه علي تقصيري
وعلي ضباع وقتك فى أن تقرأ مجاملات الاعضاء بعضهم لبعض
كما أن مجاملتك لمجهودي فى الدوره لا أستحقها 
فهي مجامله لشيء ينقصه التنظيم ويسبب ضياع الوقت 
لكثرة المشاركات التي لا تعبر سوي عن مجاملات
::::::::::::::::
سأسجل خروج الأن أخوتي لظروف العمل
وليلا سأكون بين يديكم بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك اخي الحبيب​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2012)

*أنا لم يصلنى على الخاص منك سوى رسالتين فقط ...*
*أشكرك على مجهودك مرة ثالثة ...*
*نحن أيضا لدينا اعمال أخى الحبيب لذا من العسير جدا أن أبحث عن رابط الدرس وسط 496 صفحة ومئات الصور ..(!!)*
*مرة أخرى شكراً ....*
*انا منسحب ....وارجو ألا اكون قد تسببت لك فى أى ضيق *


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا لم يصلنى على الخاص منك سوى رسالتين فقط ...*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أشكرك على مجهودك مرة ثالثة ...*
> *نحن أيضا لدينا اعمال أخى الحبيب لذا من العسير جدا أن أبحث عن رابط الدرس وسط 496 صفحة ومئات الصور ..(!!)*
> *مرة أخرى شكراً ....*
> *انا منسحب ....وارجو ألا اكون قد تسببت لك فى أى ضيق *


 
*اخى الحبيب*

*كلنا فى الدورة تقريباً وصلتلنا رسالتين فقط مثلك تمام *
*وحده بسؤال الدرس الاول والاخرى بلينك المشاركة للدرس الثالث*

*لان الدرس الاول والثانى كانوا فى اول المشاركات بعد بداية الدورة *

*والدرس الثالث هو اللى موجود فى وسط المشاركات*

*والدورة باكلمها حتى الان ثلاثة دروس فقط  فلما هذا التشدد *

*هل انت متأكد بعدم كتابة ردود او ملاحظات او وضع التمارين فى الموضوع الاخر.*

*اخى العزيز الموضوع مزال تحت النقاش وتبادل الاراء*
*ولذلك يجب اخذ رأى جميع اعضاء الدورة  وعلى رأسهم .. صاحب الدورة والاستاذ ايضاً حتى يتماشى الكلام على كل وراى صاحب الدورة مهم لانه هو من يقرر وهو مين يتابع الموضوعين ايضا*

*طالب العلم والمعرفة هو من يسعى ورائه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> *طالب العلم والمعرفة هو من يسعى ورائه*


*أكيد وإلا لما سجلت فى الدورة ...فلم أسجل للشهرة ..أو لتسلية وقت الفراغ ...*
*وعلى الدورة أيضا أن تراعى عنوانها ( الأحترافية ) ..*
*والأحتراف يتطلب التنظيم ...ليس إلا ...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2012)

*بعد** اذن اخويا بداية العمر دى مشاركة لتجميع الدروس 
وممكن نبقى نحطها كل فترة تانى ونزود عليها الدروس 


1- لينك تحميل البرنامج و ملحقاته *
اليكم الروابط اخوتي الاحباء
::::::::::::::::::
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?adntn6dcnx7fhvv
::::::::::::::::
كلمة السر للدخول الي صفحة تحميل الغوتوشوب
arabchurch
:::::::::::::
رابط لمجموعه من الخطوط
:::::::::::::::
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nj469dhn3pbxwkh
::::::::::::::::::::::;
رابط لمجموعه من الاستايلات
:::::::::::::::::::
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?r65aa2sr92f62ur
::::::::::::::::
رابط لمجموعه من الاشكال 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8d3mkikg0dhhqpb
::::::::::::::
رابط لفلتر التفريغ وفلتر تنعيم البشره وفلتر ضبط الالوان
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6oolq70qolh2md7
سنستخدمهم لاحقا ولكن لا بأس بتحميلهم الان
سنعرف كل شيء عنهم قريبا
::::::::::::::::::::
كلمة السر للدخول الي صفحات التحميل فى كل الملفات واجده
arabchurch

*2- تحميل الدرس الاول 
*الدرس عباره عن ملف فيديو مضغوط
ها هو رابط الدرس
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7bum21cbwzn1e95
كلمة السر لفك الضغط
arabchurch
وللدخول لصفحة التحميل
arabchurch


*3- تحميل الدرس التانى *
ها هو رابط الدرس الاستثنائي
::::::::::::::::
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mssmxc0scrzh2u3
(pass)
arabchurch
(rar)
arabchurch


*4- تحميل الدرس التالت*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3136974&postcount=331*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي
:::::::::::::::::
أعتذر عن اي فهم خاطيء لكلامي أخي الحبيب
"عبود عبده عبود"
كما أني وعدن بالتنظيم عندما يتثني لي الوقت لذلك
أما عن الاحترافيه
فهي كانت بقصد تعلم البرنامج بطريقة التحاور ومشاركة الافكار 
وليس وضع روابط للدرس وعلي المشترك تحميلها
لم أكون ضد كلامك بأن هناك عدم تنظيم لكني طلبت ان تلتمس لي العذر
وأنا أعلم أنك لم تأتي للدوره بغرض الشهره او تسلية وقت الفراغ
والدليل علي ذلك طلبك ببعض التنظيم 
فى مشاركه سابقة
::::::::::::::::::::::::


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *عندى أقتراح بسيط لو أمكن ...*
> ...


::::::::::::::::::
وكان هذا ردي


> بداية العمر قال:
> 
> 
> > سلام ملك السلام
> ...


:::::::::::::::::
وهذا طلب ايضا من الأخت +بريسكلا+


> + بريسكلا + قال:
> 
> 
> > تم و جميل جدااا
> ...


وهذا طلب من اخونا zama


> zama قال:
> 
> 
> > *أستاذي* / *بداية العمر* ،
> ...


iلم تكت أنت فقط من طلب تلك الملحوظه
ولكن اطلب ثانية ان تلتمس لي العذر
وأن كنت تقبل أعتذاري
فأتمني أم تبقي بينا فى الدوره
وأن كان قراراك لا رجعة فيه ولا تعتم لأعتذاري لك
فأنا حزين جدا لذلك وحزين أكثر لمغادرتك الدوره
أعتذر لك
:::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي​​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مارس 2012)

*بقترح فتح موضوع جديد باسم *​ 
*دروس دورة الفوتوشوب الاحترافيه*​ 
*ويكون مخصص للينكات الدروس *​ 
*ولينكات الخطوط وشرح التركيب*​ 
*ولينكات الفلاتر وشرح التركيب*

*وكل حراكات البرنامج  *​ 
*وكل ما يخص البرنامج وشرح لكل جزء على حده*​ 
*والموضوع هنا يفضل للتعليقات والاستفسارت والتمارين والامتحانات والمنافسه بين الاعضاء*​ 
تقبولى اقتراحى
والراى النهائى كل الاعضاء ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::


> بقترح فتح موضوع جديد باسم
> 
> دروس دورة الفوتوشوب الاحترافيه
> 
> ...


أقتراحك مقبول أخي الحبيب 
لكونه ينهي النقاش فى هذا الاقتراح 
لحل مرضي  ولكونه سينفذ
بناء علي طلب الأخوة
المتضررين من عدم التنظيم راجين ان يحل هذا الامر تضررهم
سيتم أنشاء موضوع منفصل فى قسم الكمبيوتر
بعد ساعات ووضع لينك فى بداية  موضوع الدوره 
فى التوقيع الخاص بي يوصل لهذا الموضوع
:::::::::::::::::
ارجو أن نغلق الموضع عند تلك المرحله 
وأتمني أن لا يكون هناك أي حزن نتيجه 
تعليق مني أو نتيحة فقره غير مرضيه 
من فقرات مشاركاتي بخصوص هذا الموضوع
:::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## zama (13 مارس 2012)

> iلم تكت أنت فقط من طلب تلك الملحوظه
> ولكن اطلب ثانية ان تلتمس لي العذر
> وأن كنت تقبل أعتذاري
> فأتمني أم تبقي بينا فى الدوره
> ...



أستاذي ، 

لا يوجد شئ بمثابة غضاضة لدي ، لـ يوجد إحساس بالنفور تجاهي ، مُتشكر لروحك ، متابع ..

==

سلام ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (13 مارس 2012)

جربت تصميم اخر 
وهو اهداء لك فى عيد ميلادك 
ارجو ان ينال اعجابك 
التصميم 





​

لم استطع تفادى الاخطاء 
فارجو المعذرة فى هديتى المتواضعه 
الصورة الاصلية 




​ 
واطار هنا 




​ 

ايضا تصميم اخر بسيط


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2012)

*تطبيق الدرس التالت *





*يمكن انا مش مقتنعة بيها قوى 
بس انا فى حاجة مش عارفة سببها 
بعد ما بعمل الاطار واجى اعمل open لاى صورة 
مش بتتفتح فى layer جنب اللى انا شغالة فيه فبالتالى مش بعرف اخد الصورة 
ايه الحل عشسان اعرف ادخل صور بعد ما اضيف الاطار 
- وحاجة تانى معلش تلوين ال Background ساعات كتير بيعلق معايا 
ممكن تشرحلي يكون منين 
لانى بضغط right click وادوس على Background مفيش حاجة بتتغير 


معلش انا رغيت كتير *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تطبيق الدرس التالت *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
صورة رائعة 

اكيد طبعا فتح اى صورة جديدة مش هنتزل فى نفس العمل فى لير جديد

هى بتنزل فى مشروع عمل جديد وانتى بتنقليها الى العمل اللى انتى شغاله فيه

طريقة النقل موجوده فى الدرس الاول وهى 

بالموس هدوسى كليك شمال  وانتى فوق الصورة المطلوب نقلها 

وهتفضلى ديسه عليها وتحركى الموس وتروحى فوق  الاطار اللى انتى عملتيه

هينزل فى لير جديد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ​​​ولكن اطلب ثانية ان تلتمس لي العذر
> وأن كنت تقبل أعتذاري
> فأتمني أم تبقي بينا فى الدوره
> وأن كان قراراك لا رجعة فيه ولا تعتم لأعتذاري لك
> ...


* لايوجد أى أعتذارات بيننا ...وشكراً لأهتمامك ..وشكراً لمجهوداتك الجميلة ...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> صورة رائعة
> 
> اكيد طبعا فتح اى صورة جديدة مش هنتزل فى نفس العمل فى لير جديد
> 
> ...


*ميرسي ليك خالص
بس انا اقصد انها بتتفتح مش فى نفس الصفحة خالص 
يعنى عشان ارجع للير اللى انا فاتحاه لازم اعمل للصورة Close
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ميرسي ليك خالص*
> *بس انا اقصد انها بتتفتح مش فى نفس الصفحة خالص *
> *يعنى عشان ارجع للير اللى انا فاتحاه لازم اعمل للصورة Close*​


 
تقريبا كده انا فهمت قصدك 

يمكنك فتح اكتر من صفحة فى نفس الوقت

بتصغير حجم هذه الصفاحات


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)

اول مرة اطبق القص ,,,,,, عارف مش حلو بس اهو حاولت بس بطريقة تانية


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
تحياتي لكم أخوتي الإحباب جميعا 
أتمني ان تكونوا بخير وعافيه 
اعتذر عن غيابي المفاجيء دون أي تنويه 
بعد غد بأذن يسوع شأضع لكم الدرس الرابع 
سأدخل علي فترات متباعدة قد تكون كل يومان للرد علي 
استفسارات الدرس 
بخصوص الموضوع الجديد لدي يضم لينكات الدروس 
وكل الروابط التي تتعلق بالدوره 
سيتم أنسائه بأذن يسوع بعد غد مع بداية الدرس الرابع 
..............................
أشكر أخي الحبيب كوبتيك فور إيفير. للمساعده فى الرد علي استفسارات الأخوه 
.........................
التصاميم الموضوعه مؤخرا. جميله جدا جدا 
........................
سلام المسيح لكم جميعا أخوتي الإحباب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تقريبا كده انا فهمت قصدك
> 
> يمكنك فتح اكتر من صفحة فى نفس الوقت
> 
> بتصغير حجم هذه الصفاحات


*شكرااااااا خالص لحضرتك 
كده تمام معايا *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> تحياتي لكم أخوتي الإحباب جميعا
> أتمني ان تكونوا بخير وعافيه
> اعتذر عن غيابي المفاجيء دون أي تنويه
> ...


*اهلا اخونا الغالى 
ربنا معاك ويحميك وتمر ظروفك كلها على خير
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> تحياتي لكم أخوتي الإحباب جميعا
> أتمني ان تكونوا بخير وعافيه
> اعتذر عن غيابي المفاجيء دون أي تنويه
> ...



ربنا معاك اخونا وترجع تنتظم معانا زى الاول

بنصلى ربنا يرتبلك الخير ويرتب كل امور حياتك

آمين


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 مارس 2012)

*ربنا معاك اخي ويحميك من كل شر​*


----------



## magedrn (17 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> تحياتي لكم أخوتي الإحباب جميعا
> أتمني ان تكونوا بخير وعافيه
> اعتذر عن غيابي المفاجيء دون أي تنويه
> ...


ربنا معاك يارب ويكون الغياب لداعى خير يارب 
وترجع بالف سلامة 
وفى انتظارك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
تحياتي لكم أخوتي الاحباب
أتمني أن تكونوا بخير وعافيه
وأتمني أن تسامحوني علي هذا التقصير
راجيا يسوع ان لا يحدث ما يبعدني عنكم
لأني أكتشفت فى تلك الفتره ..كم صعب هذا الفراق
علي وكم كنت أشعر بأني وحيد فى تلك الدنيا بدونكم
لن اطيل عليكم
:::::::::
الدرس الرابع 
:::::::::::
حجدم الدرس (59.2MB)
الدرس مقسم الي أربع الجزاء
لسهولة التحميل 
طريقة فرد الأجزاء موجوده فى المشاركه الأولي بالدوره
الجزء الأول والثاني والثالث بحجم
(14.8MB) لكل جزء
الجزء الرابع بحجم (12.6MB)
والان مع اجزاء الدرس الرابع
::::::::::::::::::
الجزء الأول



:::::::::::
الجزء الثاني



::::::::::
الجزء الثالث



::::::
الجزء الرابع



::::::::::::::
كلمة السر الخاصه بالدرس أرسلت الي الاعضاء المشتركون فى الدوره علي الخاص
أي عضو من الكنيسه يحتاج كلمة السر يمكنه طلبها من أحد الاخوه المشتركون فى الدوره
أو أن يرسل لي بطلب كلمة السر علي الخاص
وهذا لوجود بعض المختلسين الذين يقوموا بتحميل الدروس ويحرروها لأنفسهم 
ونشرها فى منتديات أخري علي أنهم أصحاب الدروس
وضعت شعار الكنيسه بشكل مكبر فى الدروس حتي يصعب تحرير الدرس علي أحدهم
هذا أن تمكن احدهم من الحصول علي الدرس ..فمن يسبب له الشعار الكبير أي أزعاج
يمكن أزالته دون أدني مشكله الي الشعار الاول
:::::::::::::::::::
بأذن يسوع سيكون تواجدي منتظم الي حد ما 
ستجدوني ON LINE نهارا ولكن سأشأرك أن أتيح لي ذلك
وأن لم أشارك ..فأنا أعلم أنكم تقدرون ظروفي
ولكن  ليلا سأكون حر طليق أعيش شعور الأخوه الرائع معكم
::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكم ويحمي أخوتنا
سلام المسيح معكم أخوتي الأحباب

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 مارس 2012)

*جاري التحميل​*


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل و فك الضغط
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2012)

بليز لو ينفع عايز الباس ورد


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
تحياتي لكي
اختي الغاليه
"karima"


> جاري التحميل


تحميل موفق بأذن يسوع
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
تحياتي لك 
أخي الحبيب
"bob"
:::::::::::


> تم التحميل و فك الضغط


ونحن ننتظر عودتك بالتطبيق
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي الحبيب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2012)

سلام ... 
طبعا دة مش تصميم لكنه تطبيق على طريقة الكتابة اللى حضرتك علمتهالنا
 فى اخر جزء من الدرس


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2012)

سلام .........

كنت عايز اعرف الالف الإمتداد بتاع الحرف اللى معمول فى توقيع حضرتك بيتعمل ازاى لان كان نفسى اعمل زيه فى كلمة سيدنا فى الخط هنا ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سلام .........
> 
> كنت عايز اعرف الالف الإمتداد بتاع الحرف اللى معمول فى توقيع حضرتك بيتعمل ازاى لان كان نفسى اعمل زيه فى كلمة سيدنا فى الخط هنا ...


سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب 
العباره 
أنا هو الأبن الضال + أسم المستخد الخاص بي هي ليست خطوط بل مكتوبه بخط يدي عن طريق أداة pen tool
الكتابه عن طريق أداة ال pen tool . تحتاج أحتراف للتحكم بها ..لكن لا بأس من أن 
نتشاور مع أخوتنا المشتركون فى الدوره عن ما مدي رغبتهم لجعل الدرس القادم كاملا لتعلم فنيات أداة ال pen tool
ارجو أن تخبرني ما مدي حاجتك لتعلم الطريقه فى هذا الوقت الأن ..وهل يمكن أن ترجي تعلم الطريقه لحين مشورة أخوتنا فى الدوره
عن أمكانية تطبيقهم لكل درس عن أداة ل pen tool ام مازلوا يحتاجون الخبره الكافيه
أن كنت تحتاجها الان فى هذا الوقت ..راسلني وسأحاول تقديم الطريقه لك علي الخاص لحين الوصول لرأي محدد مع أخوتنا فى الدوره
:::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك اخي الحبيب
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب
> العباره
> أنا هو الأبن الضال + أسم المستخد الخاص بي هي ليست خطوط بل مكتوبه بخط يدي عن طريق أداة pen tool
> الكتابه عن طريق أداة ال pen tool . تحتاج أحتراف للتحكم بها ..لكن لا بأس من أن
> ...


لالالالا خلاص مش دلوقتى

أنا نفسى أتعلم حاجاتحلوة و مختلفة تانى وتانى وتانى 
عايزين وجبة دسمة من الدروس

لان الدرس بتاع المرة دى بسيط وسهل بفضل مهارة وبساطة شرح حضرتك

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك الجميلة

آميـــــــــــن


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (20 مارس 2012)

أخى الغالى بداية العمر
سلام ربى يسوع ليك ولكل أحبائى المشتركين بالدورة
آسف جداً على غيابى الفترة الماضية وهى كانت بسبب حزنى لإنتقال أغلى من فى حياتنا أمى الغالية لأحضان حبيبها ومشتهى قلبها ربى يسوع ، فلقد مزقنا الحزن فى هذه الفترة ومازال يمزقنا و لكن تعزيتنا الوحيدة فى أننا واثقين أنها فى المكان الذى لم تره عين ولم تسمع به أذن ولم يخطر على قلب بشر

آسف مرة أخرى على غيابى
سوف أحاول العودة مرة أخرى ولو أننى أعرف أن الفوتوشوب يحتاج ذهن صافى للإبداع وليس ذهن مذقه الحزن 

لى عودة غداً إن شاء الله لطرح العديد من الأسئلة ، أكثرها فى الدرس الثالث
وسوف أقوم غداً أيضا بتحميل الدرس الرابع ومحاولة مشاهدته


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> أخى الغالى بداية العمر
> سلام ربى يسوع ليك ولكل أحبائى المشتركين بالدورة
> آسف جداً على غيابى الفترة الماضية وهى كانت بسبب حزنى لإنتقال أغلى من فى حياتنا أمى الغالية لأحضان حبيبها ومشتهى قلبها ربى يسوع ، فلقد مزقنا الحزن فى هذه الفترة ومازال يمزقنا و لكن تعزيتنا الوحيدة فى أننا واثقين أنها فى المكان الذى لم تره عين ولم تسمع به أذن ولم يخطر على قلب بشر
> 
> ...


تعازينا لك أخي الحبيب 
ربنا يصبرك علي فراقها 





​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (21 مارس 2012)

أخى الغالى بداية العمر
 أود أن أعرف طريقة رسم الإطار كما بهذه المشاركة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3141073&postcount=469

ثانياً: فى هذه المشاركة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3142098&postcount=510
لم أفهم كيف يتم فتح أكثر من صفحة

ثالثاً: فى الدرس الرابع وبالتحديد فى الدقيقة ال 31 
عندما بدأت فى التنفيذ وحددت الجزء الأعلى من حرفى ال (ال) من الكلمة ثم ضغط على السهم الأعلى حتى إرتفع هذا الجزء
ضغطت دبل كليك أو إنتر ولكن التحديد بنقاط وامضة ظل على هذا الجزء وعندما حاولت تحريك الكلمة لم تكن ككتله واحدة كما بالدرس وإنما تحرك الجزء الذى تم تحديده فقط منفصلاً عن باقى الكلمة
مع العلم بأنى إستخدمت rasterize layer على الكلمة

آسف لكثرة الأسئلة دون وضع تطبيقات ولكننى أحاول أن ألحق لما وصلت له الدورة
ملحوظة تم التعديل على المشاركة بحذف أسئلة وجدت لها حلولاً


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (22 مارس 2012)

تطبيق الدرس الرابع




الصور المستخدمة فى التطبيق


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2012)

طيب انا عندي ويندوز7 علي لاب توب وكل لما  بسطب برنامج الفوتوشوب مش بيتحمل

ياتري ينفع فوتوشوب اصدار تاني يناسب الجهاز والا صعب؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب انا عندي ويندوز7 علي لاب توب وكل لما  بسطب برنامج الفوتوشوب مش بيتحمل
> 
> ياتري ينفع فوتوشوب اصدار تاني يناسب الجهاز والا صعب؟



سطبي فوتو شوب 7


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> سطبي فوتو شوب 7




ميرسي يا عياد بس لو عندك لينك سهل للبرنامج ياريت تبعتهولي

كمان عندي الفيديوهات بتبقي صوت بس والصورة مش بتظهر دي حلها ايه بقي؟:a82:


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 مارس 2012)

*عملت تصميمان طبقت بعض من الدرس 
*



​

*استخدمت الصور دي في التصميم​*










​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> كمان عندي الفيديوهات بتبقي صوت بس والصورة مش بتظهر دي حلها ايه بقي؟:a82:


*جربى تنزلى ده يا روزا لو مش عندك 
vlc 
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 مارس 2012)

*والصورة التانية​*


​

*الصورة المستخدمة​*


​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مارس 2012)

*التطبيق على جزء الدرس الرابع*
*وباقى التطبيق فى التصميمات القادمة*​ 

واخد خلفية التوقيع ​ 




​ 

فى تصميم انا حذفته لان بعد ما خلص لحظة فيه خطأ املائى

هعيدة بكرة واعرضة

وفى تصميمات للبابا شنودة كتير ​ 
انا رجعت من السفر وعلى جهازى وفوتوشوبى ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جربى تنزلى ده يا روزا لو مش عندك
> vlc
> *​




اوك حبيبتي جاري التحميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## المفدى بالدم (22 مارس 2012)

اخى الحبيب 
سلام ونعمة 
ارجو بعد اذنك وباقى اخوتى الاحباء 
مد فترة الدرس الرابع حتى يتسنى لنا جميعا استجماع قوانا ومتابعة الدورة 
لانى وبصدق لا استطيع حتى لمس الكيبورد منذ رحيل قداسة البابا 
بالكاد افتح الجهازوصفحات المنتدى 
واسف لازعاجكم اخوتى الاحباء 
الرب يبارككم ويحفظ حياتكم ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> ثانياً: فى هذه المشاركة
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3142098&postcount=510
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magedrn (22 مارس 2012)

اسف جدا جدا جدا اخويا بداية العمر على تاخرى فى تطبيق الدرس
اعذرنى كنت فى حالة حداد على ابويا وابونا كلنا وابو الاباء والراهبان
وذهبى الفم ومعلم الاجيال وراعينا البابا شنودة وماكنتش بدخل نت 
الله ينيح نفسه يارب ادينى يوم بس اشوف الدرس واطبقه 
وباذن يسوع هاضع التطبيق وكمان الاسئلة لو فى اسئلة ليك
وميرسى على تعب محبتك الغالية جدا وربنا يعزى نفوسنا جميعا يارب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 مارس 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (23 مارس 2012)

الصور المستخدمة فى التطبيق















​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2012)

كل تصميماتكم عجبانى بصراحة خالص خالص خالص

لكنى لى استفسار وبعد اذن صاحب التصميم

عايز اعرف الاضاءة اللى حوالين قداسة البابا ازاى دى ؟


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (23 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> كل تصميماتكم عجبانى بصراحة خالص خالص خالص
> 
> لكنى لى استفسار وبعد اذن صاحب التصميم
> 
> عايز اعرف الاضاءة اللى حوالين قداسة البابا ازاى دى ؟


دى حبيبى ABOTARBO من خلال تحديد الجزء المطلوب ثم من قائمة edit نختار stroke كما بالدرس الرابع وبالتحديد من الدقيقة 5:20​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> دى حبيبى ABOTARBO من خلال تحديد الجزء المطلوب ثم من قائمة edit نختار stroke كما بالدرس الرابع وبالتحديد من الدقيقة 5:20​


ميرسى كتير استاذى 

ربنا يعوضك

آمين


----------



## المفدى بالدم (24 مارس 2012)

*سلام المسيح اخى الحبيب 
جربت تصميم ولكن لسوء حظى ال resolution للصورة ضعيف جدا 
وهذه المشكلة ليست اول مرة تقابلنى 
عموما ساعرض لك التصميم 
وساجرب عمل تصميم اخر *





فى هذا التصميم ايضضا لم يستجب الخط لخاصية restrize  
لتكبير الاحرف وخمنت ان هذا راجع لان عدد ال layers  تعدى ال 27  طبقة 
لاننى عملت قص ونسخ وخلفيات كثيرة حتى اصل لهذا التصميم 
اعدك بمحاولة جديدة افضل ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مارس 2012)

*سورى اتاخرت فى الدرس الرابع هيتم التطبيق انهارده بالليل بإذن ربنا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 مارس 2012)

باقى التطبيقات على الدرس​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 مارس 2012)

تصميم اخر


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 مارس 2012)




----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (25 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


>


سلام ليك أخويا الغالى 
هو ده إطار png جاهز؟


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> سلام ليك أخويا الغالى
> هو ده إطار png جاهز؟


 
دى صورة Jpg  وتم تفريغ اللون الابيض وتعديل الفراشة الى صليب ووضع الصميم عليها


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (25 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> دى صورة Jpg  وتم تفريغ اللون الابيض وتعديل الفراشة الى صليب ووضع الصميم عليها


لا كده أنا بدأت أتعقد لأنك شلت الفراشة من مكانها ووضعت صليب فى مكان تانى خالص وعلى الرغم من كده مليت مكان الفراشة بنفس مادة الخلفية ودى مش عارف بتتعمل إزاى؟
ثانياً : الفراغ الأبيض اللى هو مكان إدراج الصورة فى الخلفية برضوا مليت جزء منه بنفس مادة الخلفية (اللون الأصفر) 
وكمان صورة البابا دخلت خلف أجزاء من الخلفية بحيث حصل دمج وخلط بين الصورتين مش عارف إزاى ؟
أرجو توضيح هذه الأسئلة أخويا الغالى؟
آسف على غلاستى وأسئلتى الكتير


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> لا كده أنا بدأت أتعقد لأنك شلت الفراشة من مكانها ووضعت صليب فى مكان تانى خالص وعلى الرغم من كده مليت مكان الفراشة بنفس مادة الخلفية ودى مش عارف بتتعمل إزاى؟


ولا تعقيد ولا حاجة هشرح على قد ما اقدر 
بس اعرفك ان ده لسه بدرى عليه شوية فى الدورة واكيد هنتعرف عليه فى دروس متقدمة شوية







والصليب ده صورة خارجية وضعتها وغيرت لونها بنفس لون الخلفيه وعملت ليها شادو بنفس اللون ولاكن افتح بعض الدرجات













يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> ثانياً : الفراغ الأبيض اللى هو مكان إدراج الصورة فى الخلفية برضوا مليت جزء منه بنفس مادة الخلفية (اللون الأصفر)


لتفريغ اللون الابيض من الصورة تحديد كل جزء اللون الابيض بالاداة Magic Wand tool بعد كده Delete من الكيبورد
وممكن علشان ميحصلش لخبطة حدد كل جزء لوحده وبعدين Delete  مع تكرار العمليه اكتر من مرة حتى الانتهاء من اللون بالكامل حتى الاجزاء الصغيرة









يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> وكمان صورة البابا دخلت خلف أجزاء من الخلفية بحيث حصل دمج وخلط بين الصورتين مش عارف إزاى ؟
> أرجو توضيح هذه الأسئلة أخويا الغالى؟
> آسف على غلاستى وأسئلتى الكتير


 
صور البابا شنودة دخلت خلف أجزاء البرواز ده بيكون على حسب الترتيب فى الليرات ... صورة البرواز بتكون اعلى صورة البابا شنوده
وبكده هتظهر بنفس الشكل

والخلفية اللى خلف البابا شنوده بنفس اللون لأن انا واخد جزء من البرواز وبالتحديد مكان الفراشة بعد العديل وعملتها خلفيه للبابا شنوده وبكده مليت الاجزء الفارغ

وفى الاخر هتظهر بالشكل ده


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (25 مارس 2012)

أشكرك كتير أخويا coptie4ever2 على الشرح الجميل
أنا إفتكرت كل التطبيق من خلال معلومات عدت فى الدورة و أنا اللى دماغى موصلتش للطريقة
أشكرك حبيبى مرة تانى على جهدك وتعبك الكبير


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> أشكرك كتير أخويا coptie4ever2 على الشرح الجميل
> أنا إفتكرت كل التطبيق من خلال معلومات عدت فى الدورة و أنا اللى دماغى موصلتش للطريقة
> أشكرك حبيبى مرة تانى على جهدك وتعبك الكبير


 
لا داعى للشكر اخى الحبيبى
احنا كلنا بنفيد بعض ونستفيد من بعض 
ولعلمك الفوتوشوب لا ينفع مع التطبيق الدرس وبدون ابداع شخصى فى التصميم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (25 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> لا داعى للشكر اخى الحبيبى
> احنا كلنا بنفيد بعض ونستفيد من بعض
> ولعلمك الفوتوشوب لا ينفع مع التطبيق الدرس وبدون ابداع شخصى فى التصميم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


ميرسى كتير على محبتك
أنا جربت الأداة اللى إنت قلت عليها لكن كانت بتدى رسالة عليها علامة خطأ ومرضتش تستجيب للخطوة مش عارف ليه
على العموم طالما موصلناش ليها فى الدورة مفيش مشاكل لما نوصلها


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 مارس 2012)

جربت تصميمين ابسط واتمنى يعجبوك مع ان اخوتى قدموا تحف فنيه بصراحة وقفت فاغرا فمى امام ابداعهم
لكنى  اطلب منهم ان يحتملوا كونى مبتدءا بينهم








وايضا هذا التصميم 




​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 مارس 2012)

بس نسيت التوقيع


----------



## Rosetta (26 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح  
تطبيق الدرس الرابع ...




​


----------



## Bent el Massih (26 مارس 2012)

*جربت تصميم ثالث​*


​


----------



## treaz (26 مارس 2012)

انا بحب الفوتو شوب جداااااااا وكان نفسى اتعلمه بس للالسف انا خبرتى مع الكمبيوتر بسيطه جدا لكن بجد ربنا يبارك محبتك وتعبك وخدمتك والفكرة رااائعه جداا اخى


----------



## Samir poet (26 مارس 2012)

*اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلننننننى جدااااااا 
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
0 %:smile01

 ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
لا اعرف
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
مش ضامن
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
0%
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
0%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
كتابه وفيدييو 
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
هحاول التزم لانو اظهار الاختبارات او الدورس صعب جدا
انا عاوزها سهلة جدا
 
احب اشكرك جداااااا اخونا بداية العمر 
بجد شغل جميل و ربنا يكمل
​*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لكم أخوتي الأحباب
سيتم سرد تطبيقات الدرس الرابع ووضع الملاحظات اليوم
بعد غد بأذن يسوع ستنتهي فترة الدرس الرابع 
وسيتم البدء فى الخظوه المقبله  فى الدوره بأذن يسوع
سلام المسيح يرعاكم دوما​​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مارس 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
تحياتي لكي أختي الغاليه
"TREAZ"


> انا بحب الفوتو شوب جداااااااا وكان نفسى اتعلمه بس للالسف انا خبرتى مع الكمبيوتر بسيطه جدا لكن بجد ربنا يبارك محبتك وتعبك وخدمتك والفكرة رااائعه جداا اخى


أشكرك جدا علي جميل كلماتك 
قومي بملء أستمارة التسجيل ..
لنحدد كيف نستطيع خدمتك فى الدوره
::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي دوما
​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مارس 2012)

*تطبيق الدرس الرابع 
بعتذر عن التأخير *





*بصراحة مش مقتنعة بيه قوى بس هحاول اعمل حاجة احسن *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مارس 2012)

*مرسيى ليك بس انا عاوز فوتوشوب بالغة العربية لانى مش بفهم فى الانجليزى ياريت حد يجبهولى*
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 مارس 2012)

*




ازاى اضيف اسم الموقع بتاعى دا على اى صورة انا عاوزها
*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (31 مارس 2012)




----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 أبريل 2012)

هوة الموضع نام كدة ليه ؟؟
ما حدش هينفعنا بحاجة ؟؟
روحتوا فين يا بتوع الفوتوشوب ؟؟

خلاص انتوا احرار 
استحملوا الكشرى بتاعى بقى 
ههههههه



​


----------



## Bent el Massih (3 أبريل 2012)

*اعادة للتصميم الاول
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أبريل 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> هوة الموضع نام كدة ليه ؟؟​
> ما حدش هينفعنا بحاجة ؟؟
> روحتوا فين يا بتوع الفوتوشوب ؟؟​
> خلاص انتوا احرار
> ...


 


ههههههههههه الموضوع منمش ولا حاجة 
بس تقريباً الاخ بداية العمر عندة مشكلة فى دخول النت​ 
ده اللى هو كتبه فى البروفايل بتاعة​


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 أبريل 2012)

*تصميم جديد​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 أبريل 2012)

رسالة دى جتنى من اخويا الحبيب بداية العمر 
... يعلم الله وبجد حزنت جدا لما قرأتها

اليكم الراسلة 




> إشكرك جدا يا أجمل أخ ...أشعر بالتقصير وعدم المسئوليه وأشعر اين سقطت من نظر أخوتي فى الدوره لعدم التزامي ...للأسف ..ساسافر غدا بإذن المسيح ولا أعلم هل ساستطيع ان أكمل الدوره أم لا ...أنا أدخل من خلال الهاتف ... اطلب منك خدمه وأنا فى غاية الأحراج ان تضع مشاركه علي لساني فى دورة الفوتوشوب بأن يتقبل كل أخوتي اعتذاري ويسامحوني علي هذا التقصير ....أرجوك ان كنت تستطيع أيضا أخبرهم انك ستساعدهم فى أي معلومه يحتاجونها انت كنت مهتم بالدوره أكثر مني ..لكن ربنا وحده يعلم كما أنا حزين ودموعي تتساقط لأني ما عدت بينكم وما عدنا نتعلم سويا ونتشارك التصاميم والأفكار وحزين جدا لاجمل أيام عمري التي قضينانها سويا فى الدوره أنها انتهت بهذه السرعه ..أرجوك أيضا حاول مساعدة أخينا المفدي بالدم فهو يريد ان يتعلم التصميم ولكنه يحتاج لمن يشجعه دوما فكن بجواره وأخبره انك ستساعده فى أي معلومه ...ساحاول التواصل فى الدوره من خلال الهاتف وإتابعكم ..أنا أعلم انك ستسامحني أرجوك حسن من صورتي التي قد تكون دمرت فى نظرهم وأخبرهم أنها ظروف الدنيا المتوحشه هي التي تبعدني وربنا يتمجد ويجمعنا تاني ...سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب


 

نتمنى له دوام التوفيق والتقدم المستمر في حياته العلميه والعمليه
ونتمنى له الرجوع والانتظام معانا فى بيتنا الحبيب


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2012)

*لالا ولا يهمك احنا واثقين أنه غصب عنك 
بنتمنى لك السلامه وربنا يدبرلك كل امورك
صلواتنا لاجلك مستمره وهنفضل منتظرين رجوعك لينا
ربنا معاك يا غالى*


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> رسالة دى جتنى من اخويا الحبيب بداية العمر
> ... يعلم الله وبجد حزنت جدا لما قرأتها
> 
> اليكم الراسلة
> ...




*
الرب معه وياريت يطمنا عليه*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (5 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا معاك حبيبى ويسندك فى طريقك وغربتك وشغلك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا معاك يا اخونا كريس
وكلنا فى انتظارك وبإذن ربنا ترجع بالسلامة وتكون وسطنا 
ربنا يحميك و يبعد عنك كل خطر*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكون معاك
وترجع بالسلامه وتكون معانا تانى​


----------



## Bent el Massih (6 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا معاه ويسنده ويحل كل مشاكله
ويرجع لنا للمنتدى ثاني​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2012)

ربنا هيتمجد وهترجع بنعمة ربنا وتكمل معانا خدمتك

ببركة الايام المقدسة 

آمين


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 أبريل 2012)

بجد انا حزين جدا على الدورة انها متكملش

انا فكرت انى هحاول من وقت لاخر احط بعض الدروس اللى هتفيد المشتركين معانا هنا وتزيد من خبرتهم فى البرنامج ... وكمان اى استفسار فى القديم او الجديد اللى جى انا فى الخدمة ويارب اقدر اساعد معاكوا 

بس انا معنديش نفس الخبرة بتاعت اخويا بداية العمر ... فى طريقة الشرح 

انا هشرح بصور مش فيديو ... شرح الفيديو لو امكن الوقت 

وكمان براحة عليا فى الوقت علشان انا شغال فى اكتر من خدمة على النت فى نفس الوقت وكمان بكون طول اليوم فى الشغل 

وربنا يدبر 

سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 أبريل 2012)

مفاجأة سعيدة جدا ... 

ستقرار الاخ بداية العمر وسوف يحاول الدخول بانتظام يومياً ... وبأذن المسيح هيكون معانا فى الدورة ونكمل ونحترف على ايده


----------



## elamer1000 (9 أبريل 2012)

*ننتظر بشوق لعودته وربنا يكون معاه*

*+++*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أبريل 2012)

يااااااااارب يستمر ويرجعلنا​


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 أبريل 2012)

*نشكر ربنا
مرسي اخي على الخبر​*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (12 أبريل 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> مفاجأة سعيدة جدا ...
> 
> ستقرار الاخ بداية العمر وسوف يحاول الدخول بانتظام يومياً ... وبأذن المسيح هيكون معانا فى الدورة ونكمل ونحترف على ايده


*خبر رااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااااا*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 أبريل 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع 

اخونا الحبيب سمير الشاعر دخل الدورة متأخر شوية ولسوء حظنا جميعا تم التوقف لظروف شخصية لاخونا الحبيب بداية العمر ...

والاخ سمير كان طالب يعرف طريقة الكتابة على الصور وكمان طريقة عمل خلفية ... فبدل ما اعمله موضوع منفصل او فى رساله خاصة قولت اشارك بيها فى الدورة علشان يكون كل التعليم فى موضوع واحد وكمان لو فى حد عندة معلومة مفيدة اكتر منى يشارك بيها ....

نبتدى الشرح طريقة الكتابة على الصور











































قريبا شرح طريق اخرى لاشكال الكتابة​


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2012)

*اخويا الحبيب انا مش عارف اعمل اى خلفية 
اة صحيح الكتابة شرحها جميل جدااا
بس عمل خلفية صعبة جداااااا
لو فية شرح اوضح واسهل من كدا زى ما شرحتلى فىكتابة على الصور 
وبنسبة للكتابة على الصور
شرحها جميل جدا بس متلخبط فيها شوية
واشكر تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2012)

*ملحوظة اخويا الحبيب البرنامج 
مش راضي يكتب عربى مظبوط  الحروف مش ماسكة فى بعضها 
لم جيت اكتب كلمة ام النور
ظهرلتى بالعكس
م ال ن ا
...........الخ بى هذا الشكل اخويا الحبيب
فماذا افعل
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 أبريل 2012)

اول حاجة لازم يكون عندك فونت عربى Font وده موجود هنا فى الموضوع كان رفعهم اخونا بداية العمر 

تانى حاجة وانت بتكتب لازم تدوس ALT + Shift علشان يقلب عربى وتكون مختار الفونت العربى

وعلشان تظهر القوائم اللى انت عوزها ادخل على قائمة Window هتلاقى كل اللى متعلم عليه ظاهر واللى مش متعلم عليه مش ظاهر .... علم عليهم واحد واحد واعرف انت محتاج انهى وحده وخليها واللى مش عوزة شيل من عليه العلامة هيختفى تانى


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2012)

*طيب معلش ممكن تشرحلى كلامك اخويا الحبيب معلش*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أبريل 2012)

سلام المسيج للجميع 
اخي الحبيب كوبتيك
اشكرك جدا جدا للتواصل مع بقية اخوتنا بتعب محبتك االطيبه في المسيح_.
اخي الحبيب سمير الشاعر
تأكد ان نسخة الفوتوشوب التي تعمل عليها داعمه للعربيه ما اسم النسخه التي تعمل عليها ؟
اخه الحبيب كوبتيك ارجو ان تستوعب محةك اخينا سلير خبرته في ال فوتو والانجلش صفر


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

*اريد برنامج فوتوشوب جيدا 
اللى عندى
مش بيدعم العربى وغير كدا
عند الكتابة على الصورة باللغة العربية 
الحروف بتظهر مكعوس وليس كما اريد
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اريد برنامج فوتوشوب جيدا
> اللى عندى
> مش بيدعم العربى وغير كدا
> عند الكتابة على الصورة باللغة العربية
> ...



ممكن سمير تعطينا اسم النسخه التي تعمل عليها..؟​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أبريل 2012)

الشرح بالصورة​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اريد برنامج فوتوشوب جيدا *​
> *اللى عندى*
> *مش بيدعم العربى وغير كدا*
> *عند الكتابة على الصورة باللغة العربية *
> *الحروف بتظهر مكعوس وليس كما اريد*​


 

اولا : زى مقال اخونا الحبيب بداية العمر اعطينا اسم النسخة ورقم الاصدار علشان نتأكد انها لا تدعم العربية


ثانيا : النسخة  Adobe PhotoShop CS5 ME 

موجوده على النت كتيرة جدا هجبلك لنكاتها اول ما اوصل البيت  وكمان هجبلك شرح تسطيب بتعها

وفى كمان النسخة اللى حطها اخونا بداية العمر موجوده ومعاها بعض الملحقات المفيدة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3129516&postcount=61


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2012)

أنا مش عارفة أحمل البرنامج خااالص 

التحميل يتوقف عندما يصل إلى 47 % 

وتظهر هذة الرسالة 






وعند إغلاقها يُغلق معها صفحة التحميل 

يعنى التحميل يتوقف إذا أغلقتها أو لأ 


هل هناك حلاً 

أُريد حلاً 
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

*اخويا الغالى كوبتك ايفورى  تفضل لقد صورت لك صورتين من البرنامج لتعرف اسم البرنامج
ونسختة
وياريت تجبلى برنامج فوتوشوب كويس
ملحوظة يكون رابط التحميل خاص بالبرنامج
كى اعرف احملهو
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أبريل 2012)

طب ممكن ترفع الصور على الرابط ده علشان اقدر اشفهم
http://up.arab-x.com/​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> طب ممكن ترفع الصور على الرابط ده علشان اقدر اشفهم
> http://up.arab-x.com/​


*ااوك جارى الرفع انتظرينى حتى يكتمل الرفع*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

*مش راضى يرفع المركز الصور اللى بعتهولى اخويا كوبتك ايفورى 2
انا صورتلك صورة من الصفحة بعت انتهاء التحميل



*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أبريل 2012)

ممكن تجرب على ده 

http://www.gulfup.com/


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 أبريل 2012)

*اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلني
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئوية تعبر عن مدي إلمامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
ههه بصراحة لا أعرف سوى القليل جدا عنه لكن تقدر تقول 9%
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئوية تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
98%
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئوية تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
99.6 %
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئوية تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكومبيوتر والتعامل معه
95 %
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئوية تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الإنجليزية
37%
سابعا:اختيار الطريقة التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابة)(صوت)يمكنك إختيار أكثر من شيء
بالصور والكتابة أفضل
ثامنا:إذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدورة فعليك كتابة كلمة (إلتزم) كتعهد منك للتواصل فى إختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
إلتزم بإذن ربنا 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ممكن تجرب على ده
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/


*ياعزيزى كوبتك ايفورى رفعلتك الصور من على المركز دا اصلا
مركز الخليخ رفع الصور اللى انتا بعتهولى دا رفعتلك منوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أبريل 2012)

صدقنى الصور مش ظهرة عندى علشان كده مش عارف اتعامل معاها ولا عارف اعطيك رد


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 أبريل 2012)

بصراحة مافهمت شيء من ردودكم
أسهل شيء هو تحميل الصور


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2012)

سلام المسيح لمن هنا ​فاكرني....؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أبريل 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> صدقنى الصور مش ظهرة عندى علشان كده مش عارف اتعامل معاها ولا عارف اعطيك رد


اتفضل اخويا الغالى 
دى الصور اللى رافعها سمير 
اتمنى تكون ظهرت كده


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح لمن هنا ​فاكرني....؟؟؟؟


*طبعااااااااااا وفى انتظارك كمان يا كريس 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح لمن هنا ​فاكرني....؟؟؟؟



اكيد فاكرينك
منور ​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اتفضل اخويا الغالى
> دى الصور اللى رافعها سمير
> اتمنى تكون ظهرت كده


*شكر ليك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح لمن هنا ​
> فاكرني....؟؟؟؟


 
سلام المسيح معاك حبيبى

وهل يخفى القمر 

ده انت المعلم صاحب الموضوع
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2012)

لكي يكون تحدي مع النفس والوقت والزمن وكل عوائق الحياه وصعوبتها...
ققرت أنا أخاكم الصغير 
"كريس"
أن غدا بأن رب المجد يسوع المسيح هو 
(الدرس الخامس )
فى دروس دورة الفوتوشوب الأحترافيه..
لم أحدد محتوي الدرس ولم أحصل علي البرامج التي أعمل عليها
لكن صلواتكم  تفعل الكثير كما رأيت بحياتي..
فلنصلي لأجل الجميع..
تحياتي أخوكم
"كريس"
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لكي يكون تحدي مع النفس والوقت والزمن وكل عوائق الحياه وصعوبتها...
> ققرت أنا أخاكم الصغير
> "كريس"
> أن غدا بأن رب المجد يسوع المسيح هو
> ...


*امين يارب يقف معاك ويسندك فى كل شى
كريس اسم جميل جداااا
عجبنى ياريت يكون:a82::a82:اسمى كريس:a82::a82:
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أن غدا بأن رب المجد يسوع المسيح هو
> (الدرس الخامس )
> فى دروس دورة الفوتوشوب الأحترافيه..
> 
> ​


:yaka::yaka::yaka:
درس خامس وانا معرفتش اعمل اى شى
مااااااااشى ماااااشى 
:ranting::ranting::ranting:يا كريس:ranting::ranting::ranting:
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لكي يكون تحدي مع النفس والوقت والزمن وكل عوائق الحياه وصعوبتها...
> ققرت أنا أخاكم الصغير
> "كريس"
> أن غدا بأن رب المجد يسوع المسيح هو
> ...



ربنا يقويك حبيبى وترجع بالسلامة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اتفضل اخويا الغالى
> دى الصور اللى رافعها سمير
> اتمنى تكون ظهرت كده


 

على فكرة النسخة اللى معاك فاضل فيها يومين وهتقف ولازم تنزل ليها سيريال او كراك 


اولا الاصدار اللى مع حضرتك لا يدعم العربية وعلشان تتأكد اكتر هعرفك ازاى تعرفها

هتدخل على Help وتختار about photoshop 














لو مكتوب فيها نفس الكلام ده يبق بدعم العربى Middle Eastern 





ثانيا : photoshop images ready مخصص للصور المتحركة اللى بتكون بالامتداد GIF 

يبق حضرتك تتعامل مع adobe photoshop

اتأكد من النسخة اللى عند حضرتك وانا منتظرك 
بس للاسف انا نازل دلوقتى ومش عارف هرجع امتى او ممكن بكرة الصبح


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2012)

أن عدت فأن قد عدت لأجل خجلي من نفسي ومنكم..
وعودتي ستكون بلا أنقطاع بأذن المسيح..
أشعر بينكم هنا فى الدوره بمشاعر المحبه الساميه..
وعندما أخرج لباقي أقسام وباقي يوم من حياتي أجد التعثرات..
لذا أنا هنا بينكم نفيد ونستفيد من بعضنا البعض..
أسمحوا لي 
أن أشكر شكر خاص جدا 
لأخونا الكبير المحب الرائع
"Coptic4Ever2"
فهو مثال خام للمحبه التي لا يشوبها أي مقابل
وأطلب من جميع أخوتنا الأعضاء فى الدوره
طلب وأتمني ان تشاركون الموافقه عليه..
الدوره هنا بلا معلم..
الدوره هنا بلا القاب..
لذا فأن كل عضو فى الدوره 
سيشارك بخبرته فى تعليم من هو خبرته قليله..
والنظاميات ستظهر نفسها من خلال التعامل..
أسمحوا لي بأن أرشح الخونا


> Coptic4Ever2


كعضو ماسي فى الدوره..
وأسمحوا لي ان أوجه له
 خالص الأحترام والتقدير لمحبته الرائعه..
وهو وشخصي بعد اذن الجميع
 متشاركان فى طرح الخبره للجميع..
وبعد اذن الجميع ايضا أنا تلميذ مثلي مثلكم..
وسيرتقي كلنا الي المستوي الذي يريده هو فى التعلم..
لذا ..لنجعل من دورتنا تلك مناره ضوئها محبة المسيح 
لكل طالب علم من الكنيسه او من خارجها
وكل عضو يغير محتوي مادة التعليم لشخصه ويعدل فيها 
فليسامحه الرب علي ما فعل..
المرفه للجميع ..المحبه للجميع..
شعار دورتنا بأذن المسيح..
سيتم ادارة الدوره بطرق جديده..تماشيا مع الظروف..
هناك ألقاب.. هناك أوسمه.. 
هناك هدايا تحت التجهيز من الأن لكل عضو نشيط جاد فى التعلم..
:::::::::::::::::
("هوذا ما أحسن وما أجمل أن يسكن الإخوة معًا.")
 (توكلوا عليه في كل حين يا قوم. اسكبوا قدامه قلوبكم. الله ملجأ لنا. سلاه)
​​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> على فكرة النسخة اللى معاك فاضل فيها يومين وهتقف ولازم تنزل ليها سيريال او كراك
> 
> 
> اولا الاصدار اللى مع حضرتك لا يدعم العربية وعلشان تتأكد اكتر هعرفك ازاى تعرفها
> ...


*هريحك خالص منى 
انا همسح الفوتوشوب
من عندى نهائى
تانى شى هتلى معلش سؤ انتا او اخويا بداية تجبولى برنامج فوتوشوب يكون كويس
عشان اعرف احملو
وابدا اشتغل معاكم
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أنا مش عارفة أحمل البرنامج خااالص
> 
> التحميل يتوقف عندما يصل إلى 47 %
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح بالعضوه الجديده المميزه..
فليرحب بها كل الأخوه فى الدوره..
ممكن أختي تحاولي تنزلي الأجزاء دي
فيها الفوتوشوب متقسم لأجزاء لسهولة التحميل..
مرفوعه علي ال 4SHRED
الجزء الأول

الجزء الثاني

الجزء الثالث

أذا استمرت المشكله فربما السبب فى الأتي...

ربما مزود الخدمه لديكي يمنح قيم محدده للتحميل..؟

أذا واجهتي نفس المشكله فى الأجزاء الثلاثه..

رجاء محاولة الحصول علي البرنامج من أي طرف قريب..

البرنامج موجود علي اسطوانات فى معظم الكتبات...

يمكنك الحصول علي البرنامج من أي شخص تعرفيه يستخدم البرنامج..

أذا لم توجد طريقه للحصول علي البرنامج 
سيتم رفع ملف مقسم لعدة اجزاء اصغر فى الحجم 
ليتثني للجميع الحصول عليه دون عوائق..
:::::::::::::::::
تشرفنا بوجودك بيننا أخت وعضوه غاليه
سلام المنسيح يرعي الجميع 

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لكي يكون تحدي مع النفس والوقت والزمن وكل عوائق الحياه وصعوبتها...
> ققرت أنا أخاكم الصغير
> "كريس"
> أن غدا بأن رب المجد يسوع المسيح هو
> ...



*ربنا معاك اخي ويقويك *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2012)

أخي الحبيب سمير...
قم بتحميل نسخة الدوره الموجوده فى اول صفحه للموضوع..
متابع معاك​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أخي الحبيب سمير...
> قم بتحميل نسخة الدوره الموجوده فى اول صفحه للموضوع..
> متابع معاك​


*قدامى روابط كتيرة فمش عارف احمل انهى شى
منها ثانيا انا همسح الفوتوشوب اللى عندى لانة بايظ بس ياريتك تجبلى برنامج الفوتوشوب يدعم اللغة العربية
سامحينى كانت لديا امنية وهى  لان فهمى على قدى فكنت محتاج الدورة خاصة بيها اتعلم منها واحد واحد واحد منكم كمان يتابعنى
واحدة واحد زى ما حضرتك قولت انى بستسلم بسهولة جدا الى اى استطع التعلم علية
ومنتظر ردك
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *قدامى روابط كتيرة فمش عارف احمل انهى شى
> منها ثانيا انا همسح الفوتوشوب اللى عندى لانة بايظ بس ياريتك تجبلى برنامج الفوتوشوب يدعم اللغة العربية
> سامحينى كانت لديا امنية وهى  لان فهمى على قدى فكنت محتاج الدورة خاصة بيها اتعلم منها واحد واحد واحد منكم كمان يتابعنى
> واحدة واحد زى ما حضرتك قولت انى بستسلم بسهولة جدا الى اى استطع التعلم علية
> ...



*البرنامج الذي وضعه الاخ بداية العمر​*


> ::::::::::::::::::
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?adntn6dcnx7fhvv
> ::::::::::::::::​*كلمة السر للدخول الي صفحة تحميل الغوتوشوب
> arabchurch​*



*كيفية تثبيت البرامج​*[YOUTUBE]R7jPMi-OMqc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

*اولا لا استطيع تحميل الفيديو 
ثانيا مش شغال الفيديو 
والنت تقيل ثالثا
لماذ احتاج لتثبيت البرنامج وكتير من اللى بيعرفو فى الكومبيرت قلولى متثبت 
كل شوية اى برنامج ف انا خايف اثبت 
البرنامج داوظلى الكمبيوتر ومصدقت دلوقتى انو النت اشتغل لانى بجد تقيل جداااااااااااااااااا

*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اولا لا استطيع تحميل الفيديو *​
> *ثانيا مش شغال الفيديو *
> *والنت تقيل ثالثا*
> *لماذ احتاج لتثبيت البرنامج وكتير من اللى بيعرفو فى الكومبيرت قلولى متثبت *
> ...


 
اخونا الحبيب سمير حضرتك محتاج تظبط الجهاز الاول قبل اى شئ

اولا انت محتاج تنزل الفلاش علشان الفيديو يشتغل عندك .. ومش مهم تحميله . وتشغيل الفلاش مهم علشان الدروس اللى بعد كده هتكون فيديو ... طريقة سهلة جدا لتحميل الفلاش ادخل على موقع اليوتيوب وشغل اى فيديو موجود عليه اوتوماتيك هيطلب منك تثبيت الفلاش ويعطيك رابط التثبيت والخطوات ... امشى معاه خطوة خطوة 


ثانيا : النت تقيل عندك يبق اكيد فى مشكلة ممكن تكون فيرس او الروتر 

فانت تحتاج لتثبيت البرنامج لان بدون تثبيت لا يوجد برنامج ... 
مثلاً ... معاك بيضة تقدر تكلها من غير تقشير ... لا طبعا ... يبق البيضة ملهاش لزمة ..... اهو البرنامج من غير تثبيت ملهوش لزمة

تثبيت البرنامج مفهوش مشكلة فى تقل النت ...

اما عن تنزل الروابط ... فاحضرتك هنزل الثلاثة بالكامل ... ويتم فك الضغط فى ملف واحد وفى النهاية هيطلع هو ده البرنامج .. بعدها هنبتدى التثبيت ... وبعدها هنبتدى الغشل والتعليم


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أن عدت فأن قد عدت لأجل خجلي من نفسي ومنكم..
> 
> وعودتي ستكون بلا أنقطاع بأذن المسيح..​



بجد انا سعيد جدا بالعوده الرائعة واكيد هتكون عودة بقوة اكتر من اللى فاتت... يلا عوزين نحترف بق على ايدك



بداية العمر قال:


> أشعر بينكم هنا فى الدوره بمشاعر المحبه الساميه..
> وعندما أخرج لباقي أقسام وباقي يوم من حياتي أجد التعثرات..
> لذا أنا هنا بينكم نفيد ونستفيد من بعضنا البعض..




اخويا المحبة لشخصك المحب والرائع
وبعدين شكلهم خيفين منك علشان انا عرفتهم انك مدرس قاسى:spor22:




بداية العمر قال:


> أسمحوا لي
> أن أشكر شكر خاص جدا
> لأخونا الكبير المحب الرائع
> "Coptic4Ever2"
> فهو مثال خام للمحبه التي لا يشوبها أي مقابل



حبيبى انت بجد اللى صنعت المحبة فى هذا الموضوع
بروحك الرائعة وبشخصك المحب




بداية العمر قال:


> وأطلب من جميع أخوتنا الأعضاء فى الدوره
> طلب وأتمني ان تشاركون الموافقه عليه..
> الدوره هنا بلا معلم..
> الدوره هنا بلا القاب..
> ...




جميل جدا اننا نستفاد من خبرات بعض
بس طبعا تحت قيادتك .. وتعليمك انت هيكون الاساس



بداية العمر قال:


> أسمحوا لي بأن أرشح الخونا
> كعضو ماسي فى الدوره..
> وأسمحوا لي ان أوجه له
> خالص الأحترام والتقدير لمحبته الرائعه..



حبيبى انا مازلت بتعلم منك بجد
وبعدين انا سعدونى كتير جدا من الناس علشان اقدر اتعلم
يبق اكيد لازم ارد المحبة اللى اخذتها




بداية العمر قال:


> وهو وشخصي بعد اذن الجميع
> متشاركان فى طرح الخبره للجميع..
> وبعد اذن الجميع ايضا أنا تلميذ مثلي مثلكم..
> وسيرتقي كلنا الي المستوي الذي يريده هو فى التعلم..
> ...



خبرات ايه اللى انا اطرحها على الاعضاء انا لسه بتعلم
انا عاوز استفيد منك واخد كل اللى فى دماغك :smil12:

فى القاب واوسمه وكمان هدايا

ده الواحد هيذاكر ليل نهار :close_tem
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أبريل 2012)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع..
لنبدأ درس كتابي بسيط..
الخلفيات من اساسيات الفوتوشوب ..
هو مصمم خصيصا لتصميم الخلفيات الرقميه..
لو أننا أردنا تصميم خلفيه معينه ..لكننا نجد صعوبه فى ذلك..
الخطوات​1:قم بفتح صوره جديده فى أرضية الفوتوشوب..
2:قم بالذهاب الي قائمة filter>blur
ثم جرب القوائم الفرعيه للفلتر وقم بالتعديل عليها ولاحظ الفارق الذي طرأ علي الصوره..
3:قم بالذهاب لقئمة filter>render>ثم قم بأختاير أحد المؤثرات من القائمه الجانبيه..
4:قم بالذهاب الي قائمة filter>distorثم قم بأستخدام اي تأثير من القائمه الفرعيه..
::::::::::::
عارف أنو درس مش قد المقام..
بس اكيد كونه درس كتابي فسيمنح هذا مزيد من الأستفسارت ودا أكيد هيخلي المعلومه توصل اكثر..
صلواتكم....
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 أبريل 2012)

تصميم رقم واحد خلفية


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح بالعضوه الجديده المميزه..
> فليرحب بها كل الأخوه فى الدوره..
> ممكن أختي تحاولي تنزلي الأجزاء دي
> فيها الفوتوشوب متقسم لأجزاء لسهولة التحميل..
> ...




أشكرك كثيراً على ردك الجميل وإهتمامك بى 
حبيت أقول لحضرتك 
إن أنا قمت بمحاولات كثيرة لتحميل البرنامج :spor22:
وأخيراً 
وااااااااااااااااااااو 
نجحت 
مبسوطة كتير إن انا نجحت فى تحميل البرنامج 
من هذا الرابط 

http://www.mediafire.com/?adntn6dcnx7fhvv


ويا رب أكون قدرت 
أعمل خطوة أولى ورااائعة فى الطريق للفوتوشوب  :spor24:
واجيب تقدير كويس

++++++++++++++++++
++++++++


وها هى الإستمارة التى طلبتها منى  





> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني




ممكن تسجلنى 
ولا أنا إتأخرت 



> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به





0 % 

لكن عندى إستعداد للتعليم 





> ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا




% 70 






> رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه


مش عارفة أقول إية ..
 بس ده هيترتب على تقبُلى للمادة العلمية للبرنامج 




> خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه




50 % 




> سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه




 50 % 



> سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء


 فيديو وكتابة وصوت وصورة
وواحدة واحدة وعلى مهلى 
و محبش حد يستعجلنى 
هههههههههه




> ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس


حاضر هلتزم 
بس سامحنى جيت متأخر شوية :a82:

*
أشكرك مقدماً لإستحمالى 
الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## Samir poet (1 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> اخونا الحبيب سمير حضرتك محتاج تظبط الجهاز الاول قبل اى شئ
> 
> اولا انت محتاج تنزل الفلاش علشان الفيديو يشتغل عندك .. ومش مهم تحميله . وتشغيل الفلاش مهم علشان الدروس اللى بعد كده هتكون فيديو ... طريقة سهلة جدا لتحميل الفلاش ادخل على موقع اليوتيوب وشغل اى فيديو موجود عليه اوتوماتيك هيطلب منك تثبيت الفلاش ويعطيك رابط التثبيت والخطوات ... امشى معاه خطوة خطوة
> 
> ...


*ومنتظر ردك الجميل معلش تعتبك معايا*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 مايو 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع

الحمد الله المشكلة بتاعت الفيديو تم حلها

واعتقد كده ان حضرتك نزلت الثلاثة اجزاء وتم التثبيت او التسطيب الاثنين معنى واحد

ممكن كده تبتدى تدخل معانا فى التعليم ... واخونا بداية العمر عامل 5 دروس ممكن تبتدى واحد واحد وكلهم ليهم فيديو لشرح الدرس وشرح رائع... وعلى مهلك هنتبعتك وحده وحده مش مهم تحصلنا وتشتغل معنا ده بعد اذن اخونا بداية العمر


----------



## Samir poet (2 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> سلام المسيح للجميع
> 
> الحمد الله المشكلة بتاعت الفيديو تم حلها
> 
> ...


*اوووووووووك انا موافق 
بس وحيات عينكم وحاة واحدة عليا
فهمى على قدى
انا مش طال غير اشياء بسيطة ومش هطلب درجة الاحتراف بالعكس هم شيئن بسيطين وهم ازاى اكتب على الصور ثانيا
ازاى اعمل خلفية صور
بس كدا*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 مايو 2012)

درس الكتابة على الصورة موجود عندك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3174644&postcount=596

وكمان الدرس الخامس هو عمل خلفيه 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3176501&postcount=640


----------



## Samir poet (2 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> درس الكتابة على الصورة موجود عندك
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3174644&postcount=596
> 
> وكمان الدرس الخامس هو عمل خلفيه
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3176501&postcount=640


*هل توجد طرق شرح ابسط من كدااااااااااا
خصوص شرح الخلفية
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 مايو 2012)

سلام المسيح معاك أخويا بداية العمر 

ما رأيك فى تطبيق الدرس الأول 

يا رب أكون وُفقت 




​


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 مايو 2012)

*جربت تصميمان
*





*

*​​​​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هل توجد طرق شرح ابسط من كدااااااااااا
> خصوص شرح الخلفية
> *​



اخى الحبيب سمير .. 
دى ابسط طرق لتعليم الكتابة ..
واقل امكانيات لعمل الخلفية ..
بعد كده هتكون اشكال مختلفة من الكتابة وطرق احترافية لعمل الخلفيات

حاول تمشى معاها خطوة خطوة وياريت تعرفنا ايه اللى وقف قدامك نبسطة ... لكن نغير الدرس كلة بطريقة ابسط من كده صعبة شوية


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح مع الجميع..
> لنبدأ درس كتابي بسيط..
> الخلفيات من اساسيات الفوتوشوب ..
> هو مصمم خصيصا لتصميم الخلفيات الرقميه..
> ...



كدة ترجعواتكملوا من غيرما  حد يقولى ؟؟:fun_oops:
مش لاعب معاكم تانى :love34:


----------



## Bent el Massih (3 مايو 2012)

*تصميم آخر
*


​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

ظهرلتى هذة المشكلة اخويا الحبيب كوبتك واخويا الحبيب بداية العمر عندما قمت بتحميل البرنامج ولما سطبتو وجيت اشغلو لقت فى قائمة ابتدا هذة الصورة


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*جارى رفع بقا الصور*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*بقى الصور وحينما يتم حل المشكلة دى
جارى رفع صور بقى المشاكل الاخرة






*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> سلام المسيح معاك أخويا بداية العمر
> 
> ما رأيك فى تطبيق الدرس الأول
> 
> ...







أشكركم يا إخوتى المباركين على تشجيعكم 


تطبيق الدرس الثانى 










تطبيق الدرس الثانى مش أوى :t19:
لكن معلشى 
هاحاول مرة تانية :t39:​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ظهرلتى هذة المشكلة اخويا الحبيب كوبتك واخويا الحبيب بداية العمر عندما قمت بتحميل البرنامج ولما سطبتو وجيت اشغلو لقت فى قائمة ابتدا هذة الصورة



دي مش مشكلة هماا فعلاً اتنين 
الاخضر دا الفوتوشوب والتاني الاديمج ردي 
بس حضرتك خليك دلوقتي في الفوتوشوب الاخضر ...


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> سلام المسيح معاك أخويا بداية العمر
> 
> ما رأيك فى تطبيق الدرس الأول
> 
> ...



تطبيق الدرس ممتاز 

بس فى خطوة نقصة اللى هى حفظ الصورة 

دوقى على File وبعدين Save As وبعدين اختارى اسم للصورة 
ومن الخانة اللى تحت الاسم اختارى Jpg علشان تظهر فى الاخر صورة 
من غير ما تصورى الشاشة وفى التصميم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مايو 2012)

> سلام المسيح معاك أخويا بداية العمر
> 
> ما رأيك فى تطبيق الدرس الأول
> 
> يا رب أكون وُفقت





> http://im9.gulfup.com/2012-05-02/1335984765321.bmp


اولا شكرا لأخونا الحبيب coptic4ever2 استاذ الدوره معانا
ولا شيء بخصوص باقي التصميم فالتطبيق مماثل للدرس تماما..
:::::::::
بخصوص التطبي قالثاني 
ارجو وضع التطبيق بعد مشاهدة مشاركة اخونا الحبيب coptic4eve2
وليس من خلال تصوير الشاشه لانه سيتم سرد كل التصميمات فى نهاية الدوره..


> http://im26.gulfup.com/2012-05-04/1336109369821.bmp


التطبيق جميل جدا وليس به ملحوظات سوي ملحوظه عن الألوان فقط وسيتم الوصول اليها فى الدروس القادمه ويمكنك اخذ فكره كامله عن تانسق الالوان..


> تطبيق الدرس الثانى مش أوى
> لكن معلشى
> هاحاول مرة تانية


ايه التواضع ده ..
متأكد انك فى خلال اربع ايام بالكثير ..هتحصلينا فى الدوره وهتملي اعتصام كمان تطالبي فيه بباقي دروس الدوره المتأخره وشكلك هتطرديني برا الدوره وهتعصي التلاميذ عليا بتطبيقك السريع للدروس والمطالبه بالمزيد ...
​:fun_lol:


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2012)

انتم بداتم فى الدروس من تانى .............

طيب مش تقولوا ..............

زعلان انا


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*بجد انا اسف سامحونى بجد تعبتكم معايا يبدو انة ليس لى فائدة
حاولت كتيرة اتعلم اى فى الفوتوشوب ومعرفتش بجد انا اسف بجد سامحونى تواجهنى مشاكل كتيرة فى الفوتوشوب بجد انا همسحو من عندى وعمتا بجد متاسف بجد جدا ان ازعجتكم مرة اخرة
يا اخواتى الاحباء 
كوبتك ايفورى 4 
واخويا الغالى بداية العمر 
واختى الحبيبة فبروينا
*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*اخويا كريس لقد صورتلك 3 صور حسب طلبك عند فتح البرنامج قولى اية المشكلة فية ومنتظر ردك وادى الصور









*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مايو 2012)

حبيبي ..دا الايمج ريدي ..احنا بنشتغل علي الفوتوشوب اللي هوا نازل مع الايمج رديدي..

​
صور صورة الفوتوشوب زي ما صورت الايمج رديدي..وكمان صور شكل الكتابه بالعربي والأنجليش بعد ما تكتب​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> حبيبي ..دا الايمج ريدي ..احنا بنشتغل علي الفوتوشوب اللي هوا نازل مع الايمج رديدي..
> 
> ​
> صور صورة الفوتوشوب زي ما صورت الايمج رديدي..وكمان صور شكل الكتابه بالعربي والأنجليش بعد ما تكتب​


*حاضر من عينا هصورهلمك
بس انا ليا عندك طلب بسيط هل ينفع نفتح دورة خاصة بالفوتوشوب باللغة العربية لو امكن ذلك
جايز بكل تاكيد تسهل عليا التعليم ولا انا غلطان فى شى اخويا كريس
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *حاضر من عينا هصورهلمك
> بس انا ليا عندك طلب بسيط هل ينفع نفتح دورة خاصة بالفوتوشوب باللغة العربية لو امكن ذلك
> جايز بكل تاكيد تسهل عليا التعليم ولا انا غلطان فى شى اخويا كريس
> *​



حاضر اخي الحبيب 
ممكن نعمل اقتراح للأعضاء ونشوف اذا كان فى حد عايز يتعلم النسخه العربيه غيرك ولا لا..
انا بالكاد أجهد لأعود لأنتظم هنا فى الدوره..ودوره جديده يتطلب مزيد من الوقت والجهد..
اخي الحبيب سمير...اعرف اشخاص لا تعرف القرأه ولا الكتابه وتعمل علي الفوتوشوب بأحترافيه ..الموضوع ليس موضوع لغه..
الموضوع موضوع جديه وتركيز فى تقبل الماده العلميه..
منتظر صور الكتابه فقط ولا داعي لتصور واجهة الفوتوشوب عند بدء التحميل فلقد تأكدت ان نسختك داعمه للغه العربيه
سلام الرب يرعي روحك ويسندك​


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> حاضر اخي الحبيب
> ممكن نعمل اقتراح للأعضاء ونشوف اذا كان فى حد عايز يتعلم النسخه العربيه غيرك ولا لا..
> انا بالكاد أجهد لأعود لأنتظم هنا فى الدوره..ودوره جديده يتطلب مزيد من الوقت والجهد..
> اخي الحبيب سمير...اعرف اشخاص لا تعرف القرأه ولا الكتابه وتعمل علي الفوتوشوب بأحترافيه ..الموضوع ليس موضوع لغه..
> ...


*ادينى صورتلك كل االى كان واقف قدامى ولو فية اى شى تانى هقلك اتفضل تابع الصور وقلى الحل اية















*​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مايو 2012)

بعد اذان حضرتك كريس... 

بص ياا سمير عشان تجيب القوائم الي في الجنب هتلاقيهم كلهم من قائمة "window" 







وعشان تشيل الخط الي تحت الكلام دوس بس علي ادا الموف تول "move tool"


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بعد اذان حضرتك كريس...
> 
> بص ياا سمير عشان تجيب القوائم الي في الجنب هتلاقيهم كلهم من قائمة "window"
> 
> ...


*بجد اشكرك من كل قلبى
وهى دى الناس الى نقدر نتعلم منها مع الاعتذار
الى اخويا كريس اتمنى شرح الدورس زى شرحها البنوتة دى
شرحها جميل جدااااا
جارى التجربة اختى فوفى*
​


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

فى انتظار ردكم على هذة التطبيق  وتعليقتكم


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

*فينكم فين ردكم اخويا كريس لقد صورتلك الصور اهى وقلى اية المشكلة فى كدااااااااا*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تطبيق الدرس ممتاز
> 
> بس فى خطوة نقصة اللى هى حفظ الصورة
> 
> ...



*أشكرك جداااااا أخويا الغالى على متابعتك لى 
ربنا يقدرنى على رد جمايلك الكتيرة 
*​


> بداية العمر قال:
> 
> 
> > اولا شكرا لأخونا الحبيب coptic4ever2 استاذ الدوره معانا
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 مايو 2012)

تصميم يوضح
 درس قص الصور والخط المموج والخلفية 




​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 مايو 2012)

اشتغلت ع الصورة دى 
انا بصراحة مش فاهم انتوا عايزين ايه 
بس اهو دة اللى طلع معايا


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*اخويا كوبتك ايفوى الشرح موجود فى الصفحة رقم
67 قبل الاخير شوف الصور شرحتلك حاجات تانية كانت واقف معاياة 
ودلوقتى واقف معايا
ازاى احفظ صورة من الفوتوشوب بعد الكتابة عليها انا مش عارف احفظها
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)

خطوات حفظ الصورة 

دوس على File وبعدين Save As وبعدين اختار اسم للصورة 
ومن الخانة اللى تحت الاسم اختار Jpg علشان تظهر فى الاخر صورة 


نفس المشكلة كانت مع الاخت هيلانة وتم حل المشكلة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3179109&postcount=658

ومع العلم انه تم شرح القوائم من قبل شرح الاخت +febronia+
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3175288&postcount=605

شرح الاخت +febronia+
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3179637&postcount=667

برجاء التركيز لعدم تكرار المعلومة


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> خطوات حفظ الصورة
> 
> دوس على File وبعدين Save As وبعدين اختارى اسم للصورة
> ومن الخانة اللى تحت الاسم اختارى Jpg علشان تظهر فى الاخر صورة
> ...


*  اوووووووووك جارى رفع الصورة وعاوز تقولى اية ملاحظات لعلى وعزى انى عرفت احفظ الصورة
*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*شوف كدا وقلى ملاحظاتك ومنتظرك
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)

التصميم حلو والكتابة عليه جميله

بس فى ملحوظة وهى ....

حضرتك حافظ الملف بامتداد psd والامتداد ده يعنى انه مش هيتفتح غير على الفوتوشوب.
والامتداد psd لهو ميزات علشان لو عاوز بعد كده تعدل على التصميم او تاخد منه اجزاء (ليرز) 

ولكن لحفظ التصميم كصورة اتبع الخطوات التاليه

دوس على File وبعدين Save As وبعدين اختارى اسم للصورة 







ومن الخانة اللى تحت الاسم اختارى Jpg علشان تظهر فى الاخر صورة 








الشكل النهائى للتصميم


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2012)

رغم انى زعلان ههههههههههه لكن محتاج الطلب دة ضرورى النهاردة بليييييييييييييييييييز

عايز اعرف بعد ما يتم قص اى جزء ودمجه عايز اضيف تاثيرات سواء على الصورة نفسها او الجزء المقصوص

وبليز حاجة تانية عايز اعرف ازاى تبقى الصورة كلها ابيض فى اسود او جراى كدة
وجزء منها ملون من نفس الصورة مع انه مش مقصوص؟


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*اول صورتين عملتهم بى الفوتوشوب
عاوز تلعيقتكم عليهم 
الصورة الاولة اهى




الصورة التانية اهى وقوليلى اى ملاحظات واية تانى اعملو
ملاحوظة ازاى اكبر حجم الخط 
مش عارف



*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*تصميم تالت لية شوف كدا وقلى رايك



*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> رغم انى زعلان ههههههههههه لكن محتاج الطلب دة ضرورى النهاردة بليييييييييييييييييييز
> 
> عايز اعرف بعد ما يتم قص اى جزء ودمجه عايز اضيف تاثيرات سواء على الصورة نفسها او الجزء المقصوص
> 
> ...


 
اخى العزيز احنا منقدرش على زعلك خالص
وعلى فكرة الدورة موقفتش علشان ترجع هى كانت متعطلة لظروف شخصية لاخونا بداية العمر
وهو لسه راجع وبيحاول ينتظم معانا ... وانا بحاول اساعد معاه فى الاستفسارات ... 

ممكن حضرتك توضح اى تأثيرات عاوز تعملها على الصورة او الجزء ... لان فى تأثيرات كتير
ممكن تدوس على الليرز بتاع الصورة دبل كليك هتفتح معاك صفحة فيها تأثيرات كتيرة جربهم كلهم...

*وبالنسبة لموضوع الصورة ابيض واسود والجزء منها الوان ... جارى تجهيز الدرس ... وممكن بعد اذن اخونا بداية العمر نخليه الدرس اسادس وانا هنزله*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> اخى العزيز احنا منقدرش على زعلك خالص
> وعلى فكرة الدورة موقفتش علشان ترجع هى كانت متعطلة لظروف شخصية لاخونا بداية العمر
> وهو لسه راجع وبيحاول ينتظم معانا ... وانا بحاول اساعد معاه فى الاستفسارات ...
> 
> ...



+ انا بهرج مبعرفش ازعل اصلا هههههههه
وبعدين كتر خيركم 
وربنا يعوضكم على تعبكم ومجهودكم وخدمتكم اللى بجد بسم الصليب استفدت كتير منها ...

+ بالنسبة للتأثيرات فين هو ليزر الصورة دة ؟
+ ربنا يعوضكم بجد محرج انى هتعبكم خالص


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + انا بهرج مبعرفش ازعل اصلا هههههههه
> وبعدين كتر خيركم
> وربنا يعوضكم على تعبكم ومجهودكم وخدمتكم اللى بجد بسم الصليب استفدت كتير منها ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *تصميم تالت لية شوف كدا وقلى رايك
> 
> 
> 
> *​



تصميم جميل ... كمل


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2012)

ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييير
كتر خيرك

وجارى التطبيق 

ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تصميم جميل ... كمل


*اوووك بس عاوز اعرف ازاى اشكل فى الخط
مش فى لون الخط بالعكس دا 
تشكيل الكلام
*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اوووك بس عاوز اعرف ازاى اشكل فى الخط*​*مش فى لون الخط بالعكس دا *
> *تشكيل الكلام*​


 
يعنى ايه مش فاهم 

حضرتك تقصد التشكيل اللى بيكون فوق الكلام  زى كده 

َ ً ُ ْ ~ ٌّ  انت تقصد ده


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*ايوةي ا اخويا الغالى
شوف الكلام اللى مكتوب فوق اسمى فى الصورة دى عاوز اعمل زيو




*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ايوةي ا اخويا الغالى*
> 
> *شوف الكلام اللى مكتوب فوق اسمى فى الصورة دى عاوز اعمل زيو*
> *
> ...


 
ممكن تدوس على اللير بتاع الكلام دبل كليك هتفتح معاك صفحة فيها تأثيرات كتيرة جربهم كلهم... وغير فى درجات كل واحد هتعرف التأثير اللى بيحصل على الكلام 

اللير اللى هى


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)

ياريت يا شباب اى حد عارف مين كان معانا فى الدورة قبل التوقف يعرفهم انها رجعت تانى وهتشتغل بانتظام
علشان فى ناس كتير بتتفاجأ انها مستمرة او رجعت تانى

وكمان علشان اكيد الدورس اللى جيه من اخونا بداية العمر هيكون فى شغل عالى ولهو طعم خاص من الفن ... لان تقريبا انتهت دروس بداية الفوتوشوب ... واللى جى هيكون جامد جدا مع الاخ بداية العمر ..


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا علي الدروس ياريت برنامج الافتر افكت عشان مش لاقيه


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*لا يا اخى الغالى  انا قصدى على ازاى اغيرى شكل الكلام 
 اكبرو ازاى بالطريقة ددى او بمعنىى اوضح تشكيل الكلام
مثلا طريقة الرقعة 
اتفضل ادى صورة للتوضيح



*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لا يا اخى الغالى  انا قصدى على ازاى اغيرى شكل الكلام *​
> * اكبرو ازاى بالطريقة ددى او بمعنىى اوضح تشكيل الكلام*
> *مثلا طريقة الرقعة *
> *اتفضل ادى صورة للتوضيح*
> *http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xremcisr4gusoo*​


 
حضرتك لما بتقف على الصورة بيظهر اطار عبارة عن خط خفيف حول الكلام وفى كل زوية من الاطار فى مربع ممكن عن طريق الموس تمسك اى مربع من دول وتكبر الكلام واو تصغر 

اما عن طريقة تشكيل الكلام الرقعة او اشكال اخرى ... ده بيكون انواع خطوط (Font)


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> حضرتك لما بتقف على الصورة بيظهر اطار عبارة عن خط خفيف حول الكلام وفى كل زوية من الاطار فى مربع ممكن عن طريق الموس تمسك اى مربع من دول وتكبر الكلام واو تصغر
> 
> اما عن طريقة تشكيل الكلام الرقعة او اشكال اخرى ... ده بيكون انواع خطوط (Font)


*ممكن معلش تشرحلى الطريقاتن دول معلش
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مايو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*اخى كريس سامحنى 
اعتبرنى انسحبت من الدورة دى  وان كان دخولى  للمنتدى فيكون
قليل وليس كثير
واشكر تعب محبتك وخدمتك الكبيرة ربنا يعوضك كل خير
وتسادند كل اخوات فى الدورة دى سامحنى 
اعتبرنى مشيت من المنتدى داااااا
امشى منو ومخليش حد يشوفنى تانى هناااااااااا
سامحنى وصلى لجل ضعفى واشكرك جدا انك وقفت معايا فى الدورة انتا واخويا كوبتك ايفورى ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم ويعوض
تعب محبتكم ويجعلها ثمرة كبيرة جدااااااااااا
سلامى المسيح معاكى
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

> >


جميل جدا أستاذه..
رائع..
فقط كما قلت سابقا نحتاج لبعض التناسق فى الألوان ولم يحين وقته بعد..
اهنئك علي تفقوك الملحوظ فى التعامل مع الفوتوشوب
1:فى بعض الشوائب اعلي يسار الصوره(نقطتنا سوداوتان) يفضل اختيار خلفيات نقيه لحين الوصول لدروس معالج الصور

الجزء الخاص بالدرس الثالث وهو تطبيق الأطار رائع جدا ومثالي ..

سؤال:
هل قمتي بتحميل الخطوط الموضوعه فى الدوره مع بقية الأضافات

يمكنك متابعة الدرس الخاص بالخطوط بعدها يمكن ادلاء النصائح الخاصه بأختيار الخطوط عندما تنالي الخبره عنها فى الدرس القادم الذي ستقومين بتطبيقه

تحيه لأجتهادك وتركيزك وجديتك فى تناول الماده العلميه بكل تركيز



> وأنتظرنى فى تنفيذ باقى الدرس الثالث


أكيد استاذه كل الأعضاء هنا ينتظرونك ..وحضرتك مثال للجديه والألتزام


> مع الشكر لك على طريقة شرحك البسيطة و الرائعة
> والتى رأيتها من خلال الفيديو الذى قُمت بتصميمة
> ربنا يبارك فى حياتك وخدمتك


ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذتي ..اشكرك لجميل ثنائك...صلواتك لي بالعوده لأكمال المسيره مع أخي الحبيب
"Coptic4Ever2"
الذي يبذل مجهود جبار فى الدوره فى الوقت الذي أتواجد فيه انا دون محاولة المتابعه حتي نظريا

وهذا تقصير مني اعتذر عنه وأعد بعدم تكراره وسأخدم بما يمنحني اياه الرب يسوع من قدره علي الخدمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويسندك..

سلام المسيح يرعي روحك..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

> http://im14.gulfup.com/2012-05-06/1336266645761.jpg


ايضا جميل ورائع..
والملحوظات مختصه كما سابقتها بالألوان وأختيار نوعية الخط وهي فى الدرس الرابع..

لذا لم يحين وقت الملحوظات ..
لكن كتطبيق للقص وباقي نقاط الدرس ..ممتاز

أستمري وننتظر ما يأتي من تقدم وأبداع ملحوظ فى مستوي حضرتك ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> اشتغلت ع الصورة دى
> انا بصراحة مش فاهم انتوا عايزين ايه
> بس اهو دة اللى طلع معايا



جميل جدا ...ربنا يبارك حياتك..

أكيد دا تطبيق للدرس الخامس الكتابي ..رغم انه كما قلت انت لم تعلم المطلوب من الدرس ..فأكتفي بأن اقول جميل جدا ان تحاول ان تكتشف الفوتوشوب بمفرك..
لكن لسا اليخني موجود ....هههههه....واللون الأزرق لسا موجود رغم الغياب الفتره دي كلها...يا بتاع اليخني ..عايزين ناكل ترته بئا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مايو 2012)

*انا بنزل الفوتوشوب الجديد
وهرجع اخرب صووووور بشعة تانى ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> رغم انى زعلان ههههههههههه لكن محتاج الطلب دة ضرورى النهاردة بليييييييييييييييييييز
> 
> عايز اعرف بعد ما يتم قص اى جزء ودمجه عايز اضيف تاثيرات سواء على الصورة نفسها او الجزء المقصوص
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح يا أجمل اخ هاديء جميل ..وجوده له بيننا له طعم خاص...

بخصوص استفسارك ..فهناك درس قادم سيقوم اخونا الحبيب 
"COPTIC4EVER2"  
بوضعه
بخصوص استفسارك ..وحتي يوضع الدرس جرب تطبيق الحل النظري 
وأعتذر لعدم تقديمه بشكل أحترافي لعدم وجود أمكانيه لدي لهذا الأن...صلواتك 

عايز اعرف بعد ما يتم قص اى جزء ودمجه عايز اضيف تاثيرات سواء على الصورة نفسها او الجزء المقصوص

:قم بتحديد الجزء المراد قصه وتطبيق التأثير عليه <
:قم بوضع FEATHER للجزء المحدد وأجعل ال FEATHER مرتفع نوع ما لتطبيق التأثير بشكل جيد <
:قم بالضغط علي مفتاحي CTRL+L وقم بتغيير القيمه من اليمين الي اليسار والعكس للتفتيح والتغميق فى الصوره للدرجه المراده<
:او قم بالضغط علي CTRL+U للتغيير فى الدرجات اللونيه للجزء المححد والمراد تطبيق التأثير عليه..
::::::::::::
ليز حاجة تانية عايز اعرف ازاى تبقى الصورة كلها ابيض فى اسود
:اضغط علي CTRL+SHIFT+U لجعل الصوره ابيض واسود<
وجزء منها ملون من نفس الصورة مع انه مش مقصوص
:حدد الصوره كلها عن طريق CTRL+A ثم أختار اي اداه للتحديد ثم ظلل الجزء المراد تركه ملون مع الضغط علي زر ALT من لوحة المفاتيح لجعل التحديد يلغي التأثير عن المنطقه التي تم ازالة التحديد عنها ..ثم طبق خطوات الأجابه الأولي بخصوص جعل الصوره ابيض واسود..
:::::::::
أنتظر التطبيق وأن لم يجدي الحل فرجاء وضع الأستفسار ..او أنتظار درس اخونا الحبيب 
"COPTIC4EVER2"
سلام المسيح يرعي روحك ويديم وجودك المبارك بيننا ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اول صورتين عملتهم بى الفوتوشوب
> عاوز تلعيقتكم عليهم
> الصورة الاولة اهى
> 
> ...



بدايه موفقه يا سمير ..ربنا معاك..

لكن رجاء وضع تطبيقات خاصه بالدروس الموضوعه فى الدوره علي الترتيب

حينها يمكننا النقاش فى أي استفسار عن محتوي الدرس محور التطبيق..

رجاء محبه..

أجعل تصميماتك تتحلي بالطابع الديني ..
(ليس أحتكار لفكرك بالمره..لكن تماشي مع ما يعرض فى الدوره فكل تطبيقات الأعضاء دينيه)

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويقوي روحك ويعطيك القدره علي تعلم الصعب وأجتايز العوائق فى كل مجال تود أحترافه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> اخى العزيز احنا منقدرش على زعلك خالص
> وعلى فكرة الدورة موقفتش علشان ترجع هى كانت متعطلة لظروف شخصية لاخونا بداية العمر
> وهو لسه راجع وبيحاول ينتظم معانا ... وانا بحاول اساعد معاه فى الاستفسارات ...
> 
> ...






> وممكن بعد اذن اخونا بداية العمر نخليه الدرس اسادس


أكيد أستاذي دا شرف ليا ..وأكيد كلنا هنستمتع مع حضرتك بالدرس السادس وننتظر بشوق هذا الدرس لنري فيه بعض من فنك وأبداعك فى التصميم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ياريت يا شباب اى حد عارف مين كان معانا فى الدورة قبل التوقف يعرفهم انها رجعت تانى وهتشتغل بانتظام
> علشان فى ناس كتير بتتفاجأ انها مستمرة او رجعت تانى
> 
> وكمان علشان اكيد الدورس اللى جيه من اخونا بداية العمر هيكون فى شغل عالى ولهو طعم خاص من الفن ... لان تقريبا انتهت دروس بداية الفوتوشوب ... واللى جى هيكون جامد جدا مع الاخ بداية العمر ..



رجاء من كل من يقرأ مشاركتي يذكرنا بأسماء اعضاء مشتركين معنا فى الدوره لأن الورقه التي تحمل أسمئهم ضاعت مني ..
او ان يساعدنا فى سرد الأشتراكات فى الدوره لكي نرسل أسمائهم لأخونا الحبيب 
"COPTIC4EVER2" 
لكي يرسل لهم روابط الدرس السادس علي الخاص بعد ان ينتهي منه بأذن المسيح​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*عندك الاخ سمعان الاخميمى 
والاخ العازر
والاخت روزتينا
على ما اعتقد اسمها كدااااااا
وعندك اخونا المفدى بالدم وعندك
اخونا كوبتك ايفورى
على فكرة برضو الصورة مش ضايعها هى موجودة فى الموضوع بس مش عارف فى انهى صفحة
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> جميل جدا ...ربنا يبارك حياتك..
> 
> أكيد دا تطبيق للدرس الخامس الكتابي ..رغم انه كما قلت انت لم تعلم المطلوب من الدرس ..فأكتفي بأن اقول جميل جدا ان تحاول ان تكتشف الفوتوشوب بمفرك..
> لكن لسا اليخني موجود ....هههههه....واللون الأزرق لسا موجود رغم الغياب الفتره دي كلها...يا بتاع اليخني ..عايزين ناكل ترته بئا ​



طيب يعنى افهم من كدة ان التطبيق صح ولا لا ؟
بجدانا كدة من نفسى فهمت انك عايز تاثيرات من وظيفة فلتر 
جربت مع نفسى 
دةالمطلوب ولا انا محتاج اركز ؟
انا بادرس 3 كورسات فى وقت واحد وفعلا مش قادر اركزفيهم كلهم 
قولى يا كريس اعمل ايه بالظبط فى الدرس ممكن ؟؟:thnk0001:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> طيب يعنى افهم من كدة ان التطبيق صح ولا لا ؟
> بجدانا كدة من نفسى فهمت انك عايز تاثيرات من وظيفة فلتر
> جربت مع نفسى
> دةالمطلوب ولا انا محتاج اركز ؟
> ...



ههههههههه..ولا حاجه حضرتك نفذت الدرس تمام ..هو كان فعلا محاوله لأكتشاف الفلاتر فى الفوتوشوب..وحضرتك اجدت..لكن ملحوظاتي كانت عن اللون الأزرق​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 مايو 2012)

:giveup:

يعنى لى عندك تقييم ولا ايه ؟؟

:thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

*عوده ميمونه يا رجاله *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح يا أجمل اخ هاديء جميل ..وجوده له بيننا له طعم خاص...
> 
> بخصوص استفسارك ..فهناك درس قادم سيقوم اخونا الحبيب
> "COPTIC4EVER2"
> ...



سلام...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ميرسى خالص لذوقك ومحبتك اخونا كريس
انا هتابع وهنفز فى اقرب وقت التطبيق بتاع الدرس
بس شوية كدة علشان مشغول شوية صغيرين مش كتير بردو يعنى هغتت وهسال اسئلة كتيرة بردو هههه

+ ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 مايو 2012)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد*​ 




*الدرس السادس من دورة الفوتوشوب*​ 
*شرح الدرس*
عمل تصميم  ابيض واسود + عمل جزء من التصميم الوان​ 
هيتم شرح الدرس بثلاثة طرق مختلفة ولكن *النتيجة واحدة* ​ 
والغرض من شرح الدرس باكثر من طريقة هو معرفة الغرض من برنامج الفوتوشوب وهو الابتكار والتحايل على كل الطرق ومعرفة طرق جديدة للابتكار. 
وكل طريقة من الشرح يمكن استغلالها فى تصميمات اخرى وليس فى هذا الدرس فقط​ 
......​ 
قبل بدء الدرس حابب اشكر اخويا *بداية العمر* لاتاحة الفرصة لى للمشاركة فى شرح جزء صغير من الدورة... وننتظر الاحتراف على يده
ولاكن انا مش هقدر اشرح مثل اخويا بداية العمر بالفيديو لان للاسف انا بكون موجود فى الشغل طول اليوم وجهازى فى الشغل مقفول عليه الصوت من الادمن
فى الدرس القادمة هحاول تكون من البيت​ 
*نبدا الدرس*​ 
*الطريقة الاولى *​ 


 




*الطريقة الثانية*​ 
*



*​ 




*الطريقة الثالثه*​ 


 

*صور الشرح بجوده اعلى*
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9964758832.jpg​ 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3988809916.jpg​ 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/143299028.jpg​ 

 وبكده انتهى الدرس بثلاثة طرق مختلفة​ 
وهذه هى نتائج الدرس​ 


 



 









تم تصوير الدرس السادس فيديو 

للتحميل 
اضغط هنا






​ 
فى انتظار استفساراتكم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

*تطبيقي *



​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 مايو 2012)

باذن ربنا هيتم تصور الدرس السادس فيديو ..
حتى تكتمل مميزات الدورة​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 مايو 2012)

روعة بجد


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> باذن ربنا هيتم تصور الدرس السادس فيديو ..
> حتى تكتمل مميزات الدورة​



ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك استاذنا
​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (7 مايو 2012)

انا الان راح اثبت الفوتشوب لانني قبل 4 ايام فرمتت الجهاز


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> انا الان راح اثبت الفوتشوب لانني قبل 4 ايام فرمتت الجهاز



بالتوفيق حبيبي وننتظر مشاركاتك بالدوره​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2012)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل قووووووووووووى 
شكله تحفه التطبيق بتاع الدرس 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل قووووووووووووى
> شكله تحفه التطبيق بتاع الدرس
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة



منتظرين أبداعك يا مبدع...صلواتك نحتاجها بشده​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> منتظرين أبداعك يا مبدع...صلواتك نحتاجها بشده​


حاضر اخونا الفنان والمُبدع دائما 
وأنت كمان صليلى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2012)

انا بعتذر عن وجودى فى الدورة فى الوقت الحالى
لان وقتى مش متظبط​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 مايو 2012)

تطبيق الدرس السادس
إتبعت الطريقة الثالثة 







وجارى تطبيق باقى الطرق 
مع العلم إنى لم أطبق باقى الدرس الثالث والرابع الخامس 
وما زلت عند وعدى فى تطبيقهم :spor24:
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> انا بعتذر عن وجودى فى الدورة فى الوقت الحالى
> لان وقتى مش متظبط​



سلام المسيح اختي الغلايه..
هل وقتك لا يسمح لكي بأكمال الدوره وتودين الأنسحاب ..ام انك متباعده فقط الي أن تنتهي ظروف الوقت بأذن المسيح..
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح اختي الغلايه..
> هل وقتك لا يسمح لكي بأكمال الدوره وتودين الأنسحاب ..ام انك متباعده فقط الي أن تنتهي ظروف الوقت بأذن المسيح..
> ​



هتباعد لفتره لحد مايكون عندى وقت وبعدها هكون موجوده انشاء الله​


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مايو 2012)

تطبيقي ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2012)

ايه التطبيقات الجميلة دى 
بجد فنانين كلكم ومبدعين 
انا هحاول اعمل تطبيق على قدى 
بس مش هيطلع جامد زى تطبيقاتكم ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (7 مايو 2012)

*بجد كلكم فنانين ومبديعن الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم كلكم
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 مايو 2012)

تطبيق الدرس الأول 












تطبيق الدرس الثالث 
قص الصورة وعمل خلفية وتموج الخط 








​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تطبيق الدرس الأول
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أعادة التطبيق للدرس الأول رائعه جدا ..


وستكون اروع لو أن كل زوايا الصور وأحجامها متساويه ...

تطبيق الدرس لاثالث جميل جدا جدا ...

الملحوظات..

** أتمني ان تكون تطبيقاتك المقبله فيها تريث اكثر فى اختيار الخلفيه..
الخلفيه دقتها قليله وهذا يضعف من قوة جذب التصميم للمشاهد ..
ويعطي نظره غير مريحه للعين لوجود نقاء ودقه فى الكتابه ..
ووجود بكسل قليل فى الخلفيه(رزليوشن)
**نوع الخط جميل جدا جدا ..والتموج جميل لكن ينقصه بعض الضبط من خلال تحسين طريقة التموج
(سيأتي هذا مع تكرار التموج وأستخدامه)
وبما انك قمتي بتحميل الخطوط علي الجهاز ..
فننتظر انماط جديده لنوع الخط المستخم فى لوحاتك الرائعه بالنسبه لمبتدئه فى ثقلك 
**القص جيد الي  حد ما
( لكن بتكرار عملية القص وبالدروس  القادمه سنجد اترافيه سريعه تتجلي فى تصميماتك وتطبيقاتك)
**اري انك تنكرين ذاتك فى توقيعك..ارجو ألأهتمام بتوقيعك اكثر كما يليق بشخصك 
(صيغه من صيغ البكش للتحفيز والتشجيع)

:mus13:

**بدج الكنيسه ايضا يتاج عنايه من ناحية نوع الخط ولونه ..كما ان الأحمر والأخضر يدخلان فى خناقه شجار مع بعضهما داخل التصميم ..هما متناسقان لكن كون الخلفيه غير عالية الدقه اخذ منهما التناسق

****تحياتي استاذتي والي الأمام.....
7/10
رأفة ببدائيتك ف الفوتوشوب
لكني أعلم انك انتي من ستعطينا درجات فى القريب العاجل بأذن المسيح 

سلام الرب يرعي روحك ويبارك موهبتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> 7/10
> رأفة ببدائيتك ف الفوتوشوب
> 
> ​



ههههههههههه

7 ÷ 10 وكمان بلجنة رأفة 
ده حضرتك ضيعتنى خاااااااااالص 
عموماً أنا عارفة إن دقة الخلفية مشوشة ........ بس تتحسن المرة اللى جاية
الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويحميك من عدو الخير


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> 7 ÷ 10 وكمان بلجنة رأفة
> ده حضرتك ضيعتنى خاااااااااالص
> ...



مش حضرتك مراقبه فى الأمتحانات وكدا...لازم اخليكي تشعري بمعاناة الطلبه علشان تغششيهم 
ههههههههه(هزار طبعا اوعي تغششيهم )
ربنا يوفقك والي الأمام وننتظر تطبيق الدرس الرابع فأنا متأكد انه سيخرج الكثير من ابداعاتك التي تظهر يوم بعد يوم
(ليكي مستقبل مبهر فى التاعمل مع الفوتوشوب ولنجعل الدوره ومشاركتي تلك تذكره بأذن المسيح)
سلام الرب يرعي روحك ويبارك بموهبتك 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2012)

معلش هو سؤال ظريف شوية هههههههه

مش لاقى انا شكل الكوباية دى او الجردل بتاع الالوان ههههههه مش عارف اسمها ايه
المهم اجيبها منين ..؟!


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 مايو 2012)

تم تصوير الدرس السادس فيديو ​ 

للتحميل 
اضغط هنا​ 




​


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 مايو 2012)

*جربت الطريقة الاولى​*


​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 مايو 2012)

karima قال:


> * جربت الطريقة الاولى*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اكيد طبعا تصميم ممتاز ... 
بس ملحوظة التحديد عند الصليب اللى فوق التاج كان محتاج دقه اكتر شوية فى التحديد ... 

وننتظر باقى التصميمات والابداع


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> اكيد طبعا تصميم ممتاز ...
> بس ملحوظة التحديد عند الصليب اللى فوق التاج كان محتاج دقه اكتر شوية فى التحديد ...
> 
> وننتظر باقى التصميمات والابداع



*عدلت الصورة
لم ألاحظ ذلك حتى وضعت الصورة
سأحاول  عمل تصمات اخرى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 مايو 2012)

نفذت الطريقة الأولى 





















عايزين ندخل بقا على شغل الإحتراف :spor22:

ولا أنتوا هتحتكرونا فى الشغل البسيط ده :a82:

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> نفذت الطريقة الأولى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه لا هندخل على الشغل الجامد بس نعدى الشغل البسيط الاساسى علشان يكون الاحتراف على اساس ...

وعلى فكرة انا هسيب الدورة دى بسببك انتى يا هلانة ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لا هندخل على الشغل الجامد بس نعدى الشغل البسيط الاساسى علشان يكون الاحتراف على اساس ...
> 
> وعلى فكرة انا هسيب الدورة دى بسببك انتى يا هلانة ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لية بس ده أنا حتى بنفذ التعليمات بكل دقة :spor24:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تم تصوير الدرس السادس فيديو ​
> 
> للتحميل
> اضغط هنا​
> ...



صراحة استاذي ...ارتجف قلبي ودق عندما فتحت فيديو الدرس ..وبدأت موسيقي gesus الرائعه ودخلت فى شعورا ارتجفت له ذكرياتي واقشعر لها قلبي ...وكأنك تقصد أن تجعل عيناي تدمع من فراق أجمل أيام معكم...لكنك تعزية الرب التي تصل علي الفور وجعلك تخبرني ان لي اخوة يشعورن بي ويتذكرونني ويعرفون حالي دون ان اخبرهم ودون ان انطق معهم بحديث عما داخلي...لكنه انت فاجئتني وها انا أشكرك وأصلي لك بأن يرعي المسيح روحك التي تظهر لي انها صورة المسيح فى المحبه الصادقه المجانيه التي لا تبتغي شيء ...ربنا يبارك حياتك ويرشدك ويسندك ويرعي روحك وخطواتك ببركة ام النور والشهداء ومصاف القديسين..امين .. أمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تم تصوير الدرس السادس فيديو ​
> 
> للتحميل
> اضغط هنا​
> ...


رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ولقيت الاجابة على السؤال بتاعى

ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 مايو 2012)

تطبيق الدرس الرابع فى الخلفية 




​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 مايو 2012)

* الفيديو جميل بس عايز رائى الشخصى الشرح الاول اللى على الصور افضل واجمل كل خطوة تحط سهم عليها   هو الفيديو جميل لكن الشرح مكتوب احسن  على الاقل ممكن تكتبها فى ورق وتحتفظ بيها برة الكمبيوتر  دة رائى 
 وشكرا ليك وتعبك بجد انا استفدت  كتير جدا وبدا اتعلم الفيوتوشوب مع حضرتك وربنا يبارك فيك*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 مايو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الفيديو جميل بس عايز رائى الشخصى الشرح الاول اللى على الصور افضل واجمل كل خطوة تحط سهم عليها   هو الفيديو جميل لكن الشرح مكتوب احسن  على الاقل ممكن تكتبها فى ورق وتحتفظ بيها برة الكمبيوتر  دة رائى
> وشكرا ليك وتعبك بجد انا استفدت  كتير جدا وبدا اتعلم الفيوتوشوب مع حضرتك وربنا يبارك فيك*



لو الشرح فى الفيديو بالصوت كان هيكون أفضل . :spor2:
علشان تكون الوسيلة التعليمية للشرح كاملة 
(( بالعين + الأُذن ))


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لو الشرح فى الفيديو بالصوت كان هيكون أفضل . :spor2:
> علشان تكون الوسيلة التعليمية للشرح كاملة
> (( بالعين + الأُذن ))


 

المرة القادمة هيكون الشرح بالعين والاذن leasantr
وممكن كمان اجى اشرح لكل واحد على الجهاز .:spor2:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لا هندخل على الشغل الجامد بس نعدى الشغل البسيط الاساسى علشان يكون الاحتراف على اساس ...
> 
> وعلى فكرة انا هسيب الدورة دى بسببك انتى يا هلانة ...



هههههههههههه

لا هنسيبها أنا وأنتا بسببها وبسبب مهارتها 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لية بس ده أنا حتى بنفذ التعليمات بكل دقة :spor24:



هههههههههههه

اه بكل دقه بس كل درس مدته شهر 

ههههههههه

هنجيبلك منين احنا وقت كل يوم نعملك درس علشان نواكب تقدم حضرتك

ههههههههههه

قريب هتتولي قيادة الدوره بعد طردي أنا وكوبتيك بسببك 

:smil16:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تطبيق الدرس الرابع فى الخلفية
> 
> 
> 
> ...



التصميم جميل 

:hlp:

بس نفذتيه بأستعجال ..

الملحوظات :
**
طريقة القص فى الصوره الخاصه بالطفله كان من الأفضل لو تم تفريغها علي حدود الجسم للفتاه .
**

اري فى تطبيقاتك انك تستخدمي تصميمات اخونا كوبيتك الرائعه وتعدلي عليها 

هل تلاحظي دقة الالون وجودتها فى تصميماته .. 

ما اقصده.. 

**​
استخدمي صور عالية الدقه علي قدر الأمكان لكي تساعدك علي خروج التصميم بجوده عاليه 



**

الدرس الرابع علي ما أذكر كان بخصوص تعلم بعض الطرق الفنيه فى الكتابه ..؟؟​
هل ذاكرتي سليمه أم اني أنسي ..؟​
....الخط المستخدم فى التطبيق هو الخط الذي تستخدميه فى كل التطبيقات ..​
استاذتي ..​
ركبي مجموعة الخطوط ,,  نريد ان نري فنياتك فى استخدامها ..

هل شاهدتي الدرس الرابع ..؟

..منتظر الاجابه ..

بالتوفيق استاذتي التي ستتسبب فى رفدي ..​
:cry2:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الفيديو جميل بس عايز رائى الشخصى الشرح الاول اللى على الصور افضل واجمل كل خطوة تحط سهم عليها   هو الفيديو جميل لكن الشرح مكتوب احسن  على الاقل ممكن تكتبها فى ورق وتحتفظ بيها برة الكمبيوتر  دة رائى
> وشكرا ليك وتعبك بجد انا استفدت  كتير جدا وبدا اتعلم الفيوتوشوب مع حضرتك وربنا يبارك فيك*



هنحاول اخي الحبيب أن ننفذ الدروس بالطريقه التي تجدها اكثر ملائمه لك ..

استئذنك فى ملء استمارة التسجيل الموجوده فى أول الدوره ..

بالتوفيق أخي..

سلام المسيح يرعاك ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لو الشرح فى الفيديو بالصوت كان هيكون أفضل . :spor2:
> علشان تكون الوسيلة التعليمية للشرح كاملة
> (( بالعين + الأُذن ))





هنحاول ننفذ الدروس بكل الطرق التي تناسب كل عضو علي حسب الطريقه التي تناسبه فى تقبل الماده العلميه ..

وحضرتك هنوصلك الفيديوهات الخاصه بالدروس ديلفيري متقلقيش...


leasantr

​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> المرة القادمة هيكون الشرح بالعين والاذن leasantr
> وممكن كمان اجى اشرح لكل واحد على الجهاز .:spor2:





> المرة القادمة هيكون الشرح بالعين والاذن




منتظريق الدرس بشوق ..

سرعتك جباره فى تعلم الكامتازيا 

تصور اني أنبهرت اول ما شفت تاثير الموس لما بتضغط علي حاجه فى الفوتوشوب

:hlp:


ههههههههه

أول مره اعرف انها موجوده فى الكامتازيا ..

عملتها منين ..؟

ههههههههههه

ممكن تعلمهالي..

:smil16:

بجد وجود حضرتك أثري الدوره فى كل جوانبها 

والمعلومه اللي طلبتها منك هتكون بدايه لكثييييييير من التساؤلات فى كل البرامج ..

ربنا يبارك حياتك ..



> وممكن كمان اجى اشرح لكل واحد على الجهاز



ههههههههههه

خدمه فايف ستار 

leasantr



​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

احب اعرضلكم مجموعه من اعمالي هنا فى المنتدي 











دا عملتو كأيقونه لأخ لنا فى الكنيسه



























أتمني انها تفيدكم فى أفكار جديده واكتشاف ألوان أكثر 

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> منتظريق الدرس بشوق ..
> 
> 
> ​



هو الدرس المره دى عليا :cry2:طب قولى انتى اقول ايه واعمل ايه اصل انا لسه مبتدئ​ 



بداية العمر قال:


> سرعتك جباره فى تعلم الكامتازيا ​ تصور اني أنبهرت اول ما شفت تاثير الموس لما بتضغط علي حاجه فى الفوتوشوب
> 
> :hlp:​
> ههههههههه​ أول مره اعرف انها موجوده فى الكامتازيا ..
> ...




اولا اشكرك على البرنامج الرائع
البرنامج رائع وممتاز جدا ومفيد فى التصوير والشرح
عرفت اشتغل عليه علشان انا معايا شوية برامج قريبا منه
بس لشغل المونتاج فقط وليس التصوير كمان

مع انى متأكد انك بتهزر او ممكن بسهول تعرفها
لان احنا اللى بنتعلم منك 










بداية العمر قال:


> بجد وجود حضرتك أثري الدوره فى كل جوانبها





بداية العمر قال:


> والمعلومه اللي طلبتها منك هتكون بدايه لكثييييييير من التساؤلات فى كل البرامج ..​ربنا يبارك حياتك ..
> ههههههههههه
> 
> خدمه فايف ستار ​
> leasantr​





بداية العمر قال:


> ​





بداية العمر قال:


> ​




بداية العمر قال:


> ​




وجودك انت معانا اللى عمل ده كله 
انا تحت امرك فى اى شى مدام اعرفة ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هو الدرس المره دى عليا :cry2:طب قولى انتى اقول ايه واعمل ايه اصل انا لسه مبتدئ​


​


Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> اولا اشكرك على البرنامج الرائع
> البرنامج رائع وممتاز جدا ومفيد فى التصوير والشرح
> عرفت اشتغل عليه علشان انا معايا شوية برامج قريبا منه
> بس لشغل المونتاج فقط وليس التصوير كمان
> ...


​


Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> [/CENTER]





> > [/IMG]



 شكرا جدا استاذي...

هوا انا مكنتش عارفها فعلا ..ومبسوط جدا أن حضرتك ساعدتني ..أشكرك علي تعب محبتك..

ربنا يبارك حياتك ..



> انا تحت امرك فى اى شى مدام اعرفة



أكيد بالتساؤلات والاستفسارات هنعرف كل حاجه باذن المسيح 

شكرا كتيييييييير أستاذي ..

:spor2:[/COLOR][/CENTER][/COLOR]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> التصميم جميل
> 
> :hlp:
> 
> ...



أنا رأيت الدرس الرابع 
وهو فعلاً به فنيات الكتابة 
أنا معرفش إنك فاكر الدرس الرابع أوى كدة 
أنا قولت أكروت الأخ الفنان :spor2: بس للأسف طلعت صاحى ههههههه

بجد حقيقى 
أنا بشوف الفيديو على فترات .. وبعدين بعيد فى رؤيتة كثيراً لكى أتقنة جيداً 
لأنه فى كل ثانية من الفيديو بلاقينى بتعلم شىء جديد 

وكمان أنا عندى مشكلة فى الويندوز 
وكل مرة أشتغل علية لازم أسطبة وأنزل الخطوط والإستايلات 
فأنا بنحت فى الصخر وده فى حد ذاته شىء يوصلنى إلى القمة فى تقيمكم ......... ما رأيك فى ذلك ؟؟ 


*سؤال 
كيف أتعرف على الصور العالية الجودة ... لكى أختارها فى تنفيذ تصميمى ؟؟*
يا ريت لو عند حضرتك مجموعة من هذة الصور 

تنزلها هنا لكى يتاح لنا تحميلها 

ويا ريت بعض الخلفيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فوق البيعة 



> اري فى تطبيقاتك انك تستخدمي تصميمات اخونا كوبيتك الرائعه وتعدلي عليها
> 
> هل تلاحظي دقة الالون وجودتها فى تصميماته ..
> 
> ما اقصده..


بالتأكيد رأيت رأيت رأيت ومتغاظة 
بس أنا معرفش أوصل لمهارة كوبيتك .. هو فوق فوق فوق
وأنا لسة فى قاع المحيط الهادى :hlp:وبقول يا رب أوصل بالسلامة وساتر أستر يا رب


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 مايو 2012)

*التصميم ده .. الصورة مش مقصوصة كويس . أنا عارفة ... 
ومش موضوع مناقشتنا ... 
أوك leasantr

لكن المقاسات مش مظبوطة 
هل ممكن بعد تصميم الصورة أظبط المقاسات ؟؟؟ *








ما رأيك فى هذا التصميم 
متهيألى ينفع يكون تطبيق للدرس الرابع 

وخلينا ندخل على الخامس بقا ههههههههه









خلفية بلون آخر 








خلفية بلون آخر 







إختار اللى يعجب الفن والذوق العالى 
يا رب أرحمنا وإدينا الصبر ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أنا رأيت الدرس الرابع
> وهو فعلاً به فنيات الكتابة
> أنا معرفش إنك فاكر الدرس الرابع أوى كدة
> أنا قولت أكروت الأخ الفنان :spor2: بس للأسف طلعت صاحى ههههههه
> ...





> أنا معرفش إنك فاكر الدرس الرابع أوى كدة



هههههههههههه
مهو أخر درس ليا 
فى الدوره الحلوه ديه 
وانتي طلعتي عنيه
وشكلك اصلا فدائيه
محترفة فوتوشوب عويصه
وعامله انك فى محو الأميه 
وعذرا لتغيير الموضوع 
والدخول فى قصائد شعريه 
هههههههههههههه
:a63:



> أنا قولت أكروت الأخ الفنان :spor2: بس للأسف طلعت صاحى ههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه

دا بعدك ..لزئلك لحد ما تطلعي عين الفوتوشوب وتحترفيه من اللير لحد الماسك 

leasantr




> بجد حقيقى
> أنا بشوف الفيديو على فترات .. وبعدين بعيد فى رءيتة كثيراً لكى أتقنة جيداً
> لأنه فى كل ثانية من الفيديو بلاقينى بتعلم شىء جديد



اولا يا ستي مشاهده مفيده ومستنيره بأذن الرب يسوع 

ثانيا ايه الفصحي الجديده دي ..حضرتك استاذه ولازم تتقني لغتك قدام التلاميذ عشان انا مش عدل عليكي 

شايفه جملتك اللي بالأحمر فى الأقتباس .....

وبعدين بعيد ... قعدت فتره علشان افهم الجمله دي 

طالما بدأتي عامي كملي عامي 

يعني قولي 

ثم بدأت بأعادة 

رءيته ...؟

ايضا بعد عناء توصلت لأنك تقصدين الرؤيه بهذه الكلمه ..

لكن يبدو انك فطحل فى اللغه العربيه 

علام تعود ال (هاء) فى رءيته

فكرت وعلمت أنها قد تعود للفيديو اي الدرس .. لطن كان يجب ان توضحي أكثر

اذا الصياغه الصحيح للجمله فى الاقتباس اعلاه 

ثم بدأت بأعادة مشاهدة (الفيديو) لكي اتقنه جيدا ...

وأتقنه جيدا هنا تحتاج الي موضوع كامل لكي نتعرف علي ما بها من عجز عن توصيل المعني 

فهل تريدين ان تتقني الفيديو ام ما بالفيديو .. 


:a63:


:cry2:





> لأنه فى كل ثانية من الفيديو بلاقينى بتعلم شىء جديد



موش شايف اي جديد ,,, فين الجديد  ... محتاجين أفكار ..محتاجين تمرد ..

:kap:



> وكمان أنا عندى مشكلة فى الوينوز
> وكل مرة أشتغل علية لازم أسطبة وأنزل الخطوط والإستايلات



اعتقد ان المشكله دي من زمان 

وتوفيرا للوقت المهدر فى تسطيب البرنامج وملحقاته ..ا
لافضل ان تهبي لمحل صيانه وتعرضي عليه حالة جهازك ..
لو العمليه صعبه ومكلفه 
ممكن تطلبي الاخ كوبيتك 
عندنا هنا فى الدوره
 خدمه فايف ستار ..
:t13:
وممكن تعالجيه ع نفقة الدوله 
والدوله تسفره للخارج يتعالج 

:t31:




> فأنا بنحت فى الصخر وده فى حد ذاته شىء يوصلنى إلى القمة فى تقيمكم ......... ما رأيك فى ذلك ؟؟




نحت ع الصخر ... طب ما تورينا حاجه كدا من أبداعاتك ...

:smil16:




> وده فى حد ذاته شىء يوصلنى إلى القمة فى تقيمكم



يا استاذتي انتي ع القمه منذ مجيئك ..

الدوره صفصفت عليكي انتي وابو تاربو ..بنحاول نعيد لها النشاط 

صلواتك 



> ما رأيك فى ذلك ؟؟



ههههههههههههههههههه

حلو السؤال ده 

رأيي فى ذلك 

انها أسم اشاره يعرب حسب موقعه فى الجمله 

:a63:

::::::::::::::::::
نيجي لدور البروفيسور الذي يرد ع التلاميذ 



> كيف أتعرف على الصور العالية الجودة ... لكى أختارها لتنفيذ التصميم ؟؟



**
الصور عالية الدقه هي الصور التي تكون قيمة البيكسل فيها كبيره ..
اي انك عندما تكبريها تحتفظ بجودتها .. وتكون الصوره عالية الدقه واضحه للنظر حيث نجد انها نقيه كلزجاج 
اي انك ستعرفين الصور عالية الدقه من مظهرها وشكلها وحجمها اي ان كلما كان حجم الصوره اكبر تكون دقتها اعلي 

**


> يا ريت لو عند حضرتك مجموعة من هذة الصور
> 
> تنزلها هنا لكى يتاح لنا تحميلها



أكيد جدا .. هجمع مجموعه واضعها فى الدوره هنا 



> ويا ريت بعض الخلفيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فوق البيعة



انتي دخله ع طمع بئا 

ld:

حاضر نجمع كوكتيل خلفيات ع ذمة الاستاذه ووجودها الكريم بينا 



> بالتأكيد رأيت رأيت رأيت ومتغاظة



غيظك دا شيء متاكد منه ,,
ودا سبب أضطهادك لينا فى الدوره ..
لكن أوعدك أنك مش راح تتغاظي
 وهتغيظينا بتصميماتك المستقبليه


> بس أنا معرفش أوصل مهارة كوبيتك .. هو فوق فوق
> أنا لسة فى قاع المحيط الهادى :hlp:وبقول يا رب أوصل بالسلامة



فوق فوق فوق مفيش غير السما 
تحت تحت تحت فى المحيط فى مناظر روعه كتييييييييييير ممكن تلهمك فى تصميماتك 
أستغلي كل ظروفك حتي لو تحت المحيط علشان لما تطلعي من المحيط تتطلعي بشوية لوحات وتحف فنيه 
:::::::::
وقت استشارتك خلص ..

اجري بقا ووسعي السكه لغيرك ,,ورانا شغل كتير احنا 

:act31:

:::::::::
بالتوفيق أستاذتي ..

سلام الرب يرعي روحك ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *التصميم ده .. الصورة مش مقصوصة كويس . أنا عارفة ...
> ومش موضوع مناقشتنا ...
> أوك leasantr
> 
> ...





> هل ممكن بعد تصميم الصورة أظبط المقاسات ؟؟؟


الأفضل انك تقرري المقاسات المناسبه قبل البدء فى التصميم لانك لو هتغيري المقاسات بعد التصميم دا هيكون سبب فى تغيير ابعاد الليرات الموجوده فى الصوره وسيغير من شكلها الطبيعي
لو تريدي تغيير مقاسات الصوره 
اضغطي علي الشريط الازرق الخاص بالصوره left click
أختاري image size 
عدلي المقاسات كما تريدي وأضغطي ok




>


رائع جدا جدا جدا ..وها هي اول لمساتك الأبداعيه .. جميل بجد جدا 

الأول والثاني رائعان ... القص رائع وأحترافي وبالوقت سيكون القص اكثر دقه لديكي 

**
تنسيقك للكتابه جميل جدا ..وأتمني اني اري تطبيقات أخري لهذا الدرس ..اشعر ان هناك الأفضل لتقدميه فى هذا الدرس

سأجمع لكي بعض الصور والخلفيات لأستخدامها 




> إختار اللى يعجب الفن والذوق العالى
> يا رب أرحمنا وإدينا الصبر



ههههههههههههههههههه
يارب ارحمنا وادينا الصبر​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 مايو 2012)

*حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل فيكى ياهلانة*

انتى بوظتى الدورة خالص وطفشتى الناس منها

وقريبا هيطفش بداية العمر وانا معاه على طول ونسبلك الموضوع تلعبى فيه برحتك ...


بعد اذن اخونا بداية العمر 
انا بفكر الدرس القادم يكون درس توضيحى تكميلى  

فى حاجات كتير وقعت من المشتركين ... اللى هما تقريبا كلهم (هلانة و سمير الشاعر) هههه

وكمان علشان نكمل ونقفل الجزء اللى فات من الدورة

انا هلم بعض النقاط اللى وقفت قدام المشتركين وهشرحها 

++++++++

وبعد كده نبتدى جزء جديد فيه اكثر  تعامل واندماج بالفوتوشوب ... 

وطبعا بداية العمر هو اللى هيدى دروس الجزء اللى فيه الشغل الكبير

علشان نحترف الفوتوشوب بجد​


----------



## Samir poet (14 مايو 2012)

*يعنى انا واختى هلانة بوظنا الموضوع
ههه
اختى هلانة سريعة الذكاء بتتعلم بسرعة وانا عكسها بطى جداااااااا
اظهار الموضوع باظ بسبب كدا صح ولا غلط
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> *حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل فيكى ياهلانة*
> 
> انتى بوظتى الدورة خالص وطفشتى الناس منها
> 
> ...



يا عم الحج .. دي خلاص .. 
30:
بقت تنط ورايا ف كل موضوع تبوظ فيه .. 
:crazy_pil
تصور دي عامله علينا تمرد بره الدوره ..
:t9:
وقال ايه بتطالب بدوره لتعليم الجرافيكس ..
:99:
 بذمتك مش دي اهانه لينا..
:smi420:
 واخباث من مجهوداتنا فى الخدمه ..
:vava:
وتجاهل لمجهود الدوره فى تعليم الجرافيكس ..
:act31:
اتحدي اذا كانت فاهمه يعني ايه جرافيكس
:gun:
 اللي بطالب بدوره ليها 
:nunu0000:
 بس نقول ايه ..
:bomb:
كلو للخير .. مسيرها تنتهي ..
:t32:
ويا هيلانه ..
هيا كلمه واحده عايز اقولهالك ......


منه له .. منه له .. 

:hlp:
:_:_:_:
 :_:_:_:_:
:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

وبخصوص أقتراحك  استاذي .. 

الفكره رائعه جدا .. 
أسمح لي أن اضيف بعض المقترحات ..

** هيكون مفيد لو نقحنا من الدوره الأستفسارات الخاصه بكل درس
 ووضعها هي واجاباتها والدرس الخاص بالاستفسارات
 فى موضوع منفصل فى قسم الكمبيوتر 
ليتستفيد منه الجميع 
وليكون كعمل منظم 
يحمل كل موضوع فيه درس من الدروس 
والأستفسارات الخاصه به وأجوبتها وتطبيقات الاعضاء علي الدرس
**ولنحدد ميعاد لبدء الجزء الثاني من الدوره 
ونقوم بسرد جميع الأعضاء المشتركين فى الدوره 
ونخطر كل الأعضاء من خلال الخاص
 بأن الجزء الثاني من الدوره سيبدأ
**ونحدد رقم الصفحه التي سيبدأ فيها الجزء الثاني من الدوره
 ونضعه فى الصفحه الأولي للدوره 
ليسهل الوصول لأول صفحه فى الجزء الثاني 
**وبأذن المسيح سيكون هناك بعض الخلفيات 
وبعض الأضافات الجديده للعمل عليها وأستخدامها
**وبالتأكيد ستكون أنت وأنا استاذي شركاء العمل والخدمه 
وهنتبادل الأفكار سويا ونطرحها علي الأعضاء فى الدوره لتزذداد الخبره 
وربنا يبارك بخدمتك استاذي ويعوض تعب محبتك 
..أمين .. أمين ..​
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مايو 2012)

معلش انا اليومين دول الدنيا ملغبطة معايا مش عارفة اتابع
بس يومين كده وارجع تانى معاكم​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> يا عم الحج .. دي خلاص ..
> 30:
> بقت تنط ورايا ف كل موضوع تبوظ فيه ..
> :crazy_pil
> ...




احب اعرفك انها اكيد مش فهمة يعنى ايه جرافيكس
او بيتعمل بيه ايه وشكلها فكرة ان الجرافكيس ده بينزل مع Office 

وتصدق المصيبة الاكبر انها كانت عوزة تدخل الدورة الى كانت هتتعمل هنا فى المنتدى فى php & mysql
شوف انت بق لما هيلانة تتعلم php​





بداية العمر قال:


> وبخصوص أقتراحك  استاذي ..





بداية العمر قال:


> الفكره رائعه جدا ..
> أسمح لي أن اضيف بعض المقترحات ..​
> ** هيكون مفيد لو نقحنا من الدوره الأستفسارات الخاصه بكل درس
> ووضعها هي واجاباتها والدرس الخاص بالاستفسارات
> ...





بداية العمر قال:


> ​





بداية العمر قال:


> ​


 
الله عليك يا كبير  بجد افكار رائعة وبكده هيكون كل الاستفسارات الخاصة بالدروس الماضية انتهت ويكون القادم جزء جديد بامكانيات اكبر  ... رائع جدا 

طب حدد هنبدى امتى ... بس ممكن نترك فرصة لاخر الاسبوع لانتهاء كل الاعضاء المتاخرين من الانتهاء من الدروس الماضية ...وكمان فى هذا الوقت نعمل شرح للاستفسارات ...

واللى عنده اى استفسار ات يحب يعرفة يضيفها هنا ...​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2012)

هل اعرف كيفية اخذ صورة كخلفية شفافة لصورة أخرى عن طريق الفوتوشوب


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> هل اعرف كيفية اخذ صورة كخلفية شفافة لصورة أخرى عن طريق الفوتوشوب


 
انا مش فاهم السؤال 
ممكن توضح اكتر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2012)

زى صورة السيد المسيح الملك اللى بخلفية الصورة دى


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مايو 2012)

فيديو صغير جدا للشرح

http://www.gulfup.com/Xl2d72h3l5y0


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2012)

*شكرا أخى على الشرح الرائع.
*​


----------



## †+Rosita+† (22 مايو 2012)

رائع جدا ممكن الباس وورد بتاع الدروس يا شباب؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2012)

†+Rosita+† قال:


> رائع جدا ممكن الباس وورد بتاع الدروس يا شباب؟؟




الدروس حالياً ...................من غير باسورد

والفيديوهات الأخيرة............ من غير صوت 

والتعليم عندنا ....................من غير فلوس 

سيادتك تشرفينا فى أى وقت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2012)

محاولة أولى فوتوشوب أرجو نقدكم وتوجيهكم


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> محاولة أولى فوتوشوب أرجو نقدكم وتوجيهكم


 
تطبيق الدرس ممتاز جدا ... وبالنسبة انه اول مرة فاكيد التطبيقات اللى جية هتكون اكتر جوده واحترافيه .... 

بس طبعا فى ملحوظة صغيرة .. 

حضرتك واخد صورة المسيح من مجموعة الصورة اللى انا حطتها وطبعا انا حاطت عليها اسم المنتدى واسمى وده علشان محدش ينقل الموضوع برة المنتدى .... لكن حضرتك لما تختار صورة منهم ممكن تمسح اسمى واسم المنتدى علشان ميظهرش فى التصميم

جرب تانى بس امسح اسمى واسم المنتدى​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2012)

†+Rosita+† قال:


> رائع جدا ممكن الباس وورد بتاع الدروس يا شباب؟؟


 
تم حذف الباسورد لكل الدروس تقدرى تنزليهم 
لكن باسورد فك الضغط  جربى  arabchurch




AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الدروس حالياً ...................من غير باسورد
> 
> والفيديوهات الأخيرة............ من غير صوت
> 
> ...


 

هى دى الطريقة اللى بتسعدى بيها الاعضاء ؟؟؟

ساعدى الناس زى مكنا بنسعدك 

الفديوهات من غير صوت مش عجباكى متحمليهاش​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تطبيق الدرس ممتاز جدا ... وبالنسبة انه اول مرة فاكيد التطبيقات اللى جية هتكون اكتر جوده واحترافيه ....
> 
> بس طبعا فى ملحوظة صغيرة ..
> 
> ...


*أخى الغالى أنا لم أمسح إسمك حتى لا أنكر تعبك وأنسبه لنفسى فمن المعروف أن قص الصورة فى التصميم هو الجزء الأصعب.
أرجو إن كانت هناك إمكانية لشرح تركيب جزء من صوره على أخرى مثلا رأس إنسان على جسم إنسان آخر.

*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 مايو 2012)

مساء الخير انا حاولت اعمل  يارب اكون  عملت  الدورس صح                                                                           
دة الصورة رب المجد

​*دة الصورة اللى عملت عليها التمارين​*

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2012)

هو التصميم رائع وتطبيق للدرس ممتاز


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 مايو 2012)

*تصميمان آخرين *

*استخدمت الصورة دي في التصميمان
*











​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2012)

تصميمات ممتازه وشغل باحتراف 

ننتظر كل تصميماتك الرائعة​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هى دى الطريقة اللى بتسعدى بيها الاعضاء ؟؟؟
> 
> ساعدى الناس زى مكنا بنسعدك
> 
> الفديوهات من غير صوت مش عجباكى متحمليهاش​




يعنى الحق عليا إنى بقولها التعليم مجانى :a82:

وبالنسبة للفيديوهات عجبانى جداااااااا 

و بشكر ربنا إنها من غير صوت :t33:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> يعنى الحق عليا إنى بقولها التعليم مجانى :a82:
> 
> وبالنسبة للفيديوهات عجبانى جداااااااا
> 
> و بشكر ربنا إنها من غير صوت :t33:



انا  أِف تكرتك رُحتِي بِلا رَجْعهْ ..


:ranting:
انتي لسا عايشه ..

:a82:

يا حراااااام..


:dntknw:
تلاقي الأستاذ كوبتيك طفش منك يعيني وجننتيه خلاص ..


:heat:
ربنا يستر عليا وع الأعضاء ..


ld:
بس بصراحه وجودك معانا كان بركه والزباين .. ئثدي الأعضاء نازله ترف وكلهم كدا ناس vib زيك 

:smil15:​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
*سجلنى*
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
*10%*
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
خلال الشهورالثلاثة الحالية
*90%*
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
*ربنا يسهل 100%*
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
*100%*
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
*الخبره العامة باللغة 100%*
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه
)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
*فيديو مدعم بملف فوتاج*
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
*أوك*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
> *سجلنى*
> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
> *10%*
> ...




سلام ونعمة يسوع مع جميعكم .. 

نرحب بالعضو الـvib 

"سمعان الأخميمي"

:yahoo:

وبالمناسبه هو أخ لعضو بيننا  هنا فى الدوره ..

بركه كبيره جدا وجودك معانا .. 

نتمني أننا مننحرمش منك ونتمني أننا نكون عند حسن الظن ونقدر نخدمك علي قدر المستطاع..

أحب اقلك أن أخونا

"coptic 4 ever2"

هو أستاذ معانا بالدوره وبيخدم فى الدوره بخبرته

وحاليا هو اللي شايل الخدمه كلها عني لحد ما ربنا يتحنن وأرجع معاه بأنتظام 

بربح بحضرتك مره تانيه ..

ونشكر ربنا علي بركة تسجيلك معانا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك 

سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح تكون معك وترعي روحك 


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

*ما أنت موجود أهوه *
*أمال بيرفعوا لك صلوات لية أنك ترجع ؟؟*
*784 مشاركة ولسة الدورة ماخلتصتش ..؟؟*
*دة انا أنت لو كنت بتعلم الطيران كان زمانك خلصت ..:t33: *
*منور يا بداية *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمة يسوع مع جميعكم ..
> 
> نرحب بالعضو الـvib
> 
> ...


*شكرا لكل الكلام الرائع ده اللى حقيقى ما استحقهوش
اتمنى اكون تلميذ خفيف الظل
وأتمنى رجوع سريع لحضرتك 
رب المجد يسوع معاك
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما أنت موجود أهوه *
> *أمال بيرفعوا لك صلوات لية أنك ترجع ؟؟*
> *784 مشاركة ولسة الدورة ماخلتصتش ..؟؟*
> *دة انا أنت لو كنت بتعلم الطيران كان زمانك خلصت ..:t33: *
> *منور يا بداية *



30:

اوستاذ 

"عبود عبده عبود"

يتحدث الي بداية العمر دون سابق أنذار ,,

:yahoo:
هذا شيء يمخول العقل ويجعله يشرد بعيدا ..


:t9:
وكمان ف دورة الفوتوشوب ..

:w00t:

دي بركه كبيره اوي من ربنا .. 

:new5:

الظاهر أن الصلوات وتوصيات عمتي "هيلانه" ع جوز بنتها (بناء علي قولك أنها حماتك) جابت نتيجه 

:t16:

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​



> ما أنت موجود أهوه



خلاص همشي لو دا يريحك يعني سيادتك انا موتأسف خالث 

:dntknw:



> أمال بيرفعوا لك صلوات لية أنك ترجع



هوما مين تول .. ودح لو ثمحت علشان موث نظلم حت


:smil13:



> ولسة الدورة ماخلتصتش ..؟؟




موش حماتك هيلانه هنا ... يبئا عمرها ما هتخلث 


:a82:



> دة انا أنت لو كنت بتعلم الطيران كان زمانك خلصت ..




:hlp:

طيرااااااااااان ,, مممممم فكره بلتو .. نعمل دوره ونسميها 

عباس ابن ابي فرناس بيننا يا نااااس



:crazy_pil
لا ..درس الطيران لسه شويه حبه صغيرين بدري  عليه .. 

:beee:

اما نصمم الجناحات والموتور الأول ..

:yahoo:

وبعدين نعلم الطيرااااااااااان ..

:t33:



> منور يا بداية



عبودٌ جاء حَياني 

وحقا فرحُ اهداني 

سعيد جدا بمبحتك

واثق أنك لن تجفاني

أصلي لربي يا عبوداً

أن اصبح ثالث أثنانِ

من عياد ُقلبي يغار

كصديق لك ..هل ترضاني..؟

وطلب محبه أطلبه

عد لنا فى الدوره يا كوميدياني

وتقبل شعري الحلمنتيشو 

الأرتجال كان فى بعيد الأزمانِ


:36_22_25:


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​

بتبقا كميل اوي لما تبئا رادي عني تده 

:ray::

يارب عل توووووول


بحب أرغي معاك ..

:675be:
وللأسف بنرغي ف السنه ميه ..ئثدي مره 


:766ah:

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

سعيد جدا بقلبك الرقيق الذي يحنو علي من وقت لأخر 


:big61:

ليخبرني أنك محب ويزيل عنك ظنوني بأنك قاسي  القلب علي أنا ..


:81ls:


منور يا باش موستشار 

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما أنت موجود أهوه *
> *أمال بيرفعوا لك صلوات لية أنك ترجع ؟؟*
> *784 مشاركة ولسة الدورة ماخلتصتش ..؟؟*
> *دة انا أنت لو كنت بتعلم الطيران كان زمانك خلصت ..:t33: *
> *منور يا بداية *


*ههههه اهوه عبود بيطالب ان الدورة تخلص بمجرد ماسجلت 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ههههه اهوه عبود بيطالب ان الدورة تخلص بمجرد ماسجلت *​


*ههههههههه*
*لا طبعا يا استاذى*
*أصل أنا أتخضيت عليه الصبح لما حوبوا فتحت له طلب أعانة عاجلة ...:t33: *
*فقلت أمسى واغتت وأطمئن ..*
*وآديك شايف مشاركتة طولها تلاتة متر وعشرة سنتى*
*أنا غلطان ...*
*روح نااام ياجدع ...( الكلام دة لبداية ) مش ليك طبعا*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *لا طبعا يا استاذى*
> *أصل أنا أتخضيت عليه الصبح لما حوبوا فتحت له طلب أعانة عاجلة ...:t33: *
> *فقلت أمسى واغتت وأطمئن ..*
> ...



يا لحوتي .. أتخديت عليا .. دا كدا أنا أتغر بئا .. 

:new2:

وأرخم عليك وقت ما أحب لأني عارف أنك خلاص موش هتدايق مني لأنك بتتخد عليا 

:beee:

وموش عرفنا ردك ..ها هترجع معانا الدوره تشارك كدا ولا ايه بئا النظام يعني ..؟


:ranting:



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> فيديو صغير جدا للشرح
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/Xl2d72h3l5y0



رائع جدا استاذي ,,

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ,,

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

†+Rosita+† قال:


> رائع جدا ممكن الباس وورد بتاع الدروس يا شباب؟؟



تم الغاء كل الباسوردات من علي الروابط

باسوورد فك الضغط 

arabchurch

تشرفنا بوجودك 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الدروس حالياً ...................من غير باسورد
> 
> والفيديوهات الأخيرة............ من غير صوت
> 
> ...



مي سمحلك بالترحيب ..

 بليز موش تتكلمي ولا ترحبي غير بأذن موثق ومختوم 

مني شخصيا

 أو من المدير العام 

"كوبتيك"

"هيلانه"

شكلك هتوفي كارت احمر قريب ..

ودي فرصتي أنا وكوبتيك قبل ما حضرتك اللي تدينا الـ red card

وبعدين أنتي مُلزمه بتمن كل الدروس الفائته ... 

هل سيتم المحاسبه نقدا أم بشيكات .. 

:spor22:



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> محاولة أولى فوتوشوب أرجو نقدكم وتوجيهكم



نو كومين طبعا لأن كل الملحوظات سردها المدير العام 

مستنيين ابداعات ما بعد التسجيل فى الدوره ..

ربما نجعل هناك منافسه خاصه بينك وبين أخاك لنري 

من فيكم أكثر موهبه ورقي فني فى التصميم ..

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> مساء الخير انا حاولت اعمل  يارب اكون  عملت  الدورس صح
> دة الصورة رب المجد
> 
> ​*دة الصورة اللى عملت عليها التمارين​*
> ...



رائع جدا جدا التطبيق

أذا كنت قد تابعت الدرس الرابع 

فهناك ملحوظه وحيده وهي اسم المنتدي والتوقيع الخاص بك 

سيكون جميل جدا لو منحتهم أهتمام أكثر من خلال تغيير نوع الخط والألوان 

منتظرينك بقوه فى باقي الدروس بأذن المسيح ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

karima قال:


> *تصميمان آخرين *
> 
> *استخدمت الصورة دي في التصميمان
> *
> ...



لا تعليق 

سندع الماضي يتحدث 





karima قال:


> * اتمنى ان اتعلم الفوتوشوب لكن مش عارفة اقدر التزم 100 % ام لا
> **خبرتي في الانجليزية 5 %* :t19:
> *وفي الفوتوشوب 0%*
> * انفع اشارك معكم؟!!*



دي اول مشاركه لأختنا كريمه فى الدوره 



karima قال:


> *حاضر سأسجل*
> 
> *اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني*
> *سجلنى *
> ...



ودي استمارة التسجيل الخاصه بيها 

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

أشكرك لأنك مش خيبتي ظني فيكي 

ونظرتي أصبحت صحيحه حين أخبرتك يوما ما أنك ستكوني موهوبه ومحترفه بأذن المسيح 

عما قريب بأذن يسوع متأكد أننا سنشاهد لكي لوحات عملاقه يخرج فيها رقي افكارك وجمال ألوانك وتصميماتك

يسوع يبارك موهبتك اختي 


​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

محاولة لتطبيق بعض الدروس السابقة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> محاولة لتطبيق بعض الدروس السابقة



جميل جدا يا فنان ..

 لو فيه تطبيقات أو اعمال..

 تانيه يا ريت بئا تشاركنا بيها .. 

شكلك أحتليت الفوتوشوب من أحد ما بجوارك ,,

:t17:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2012)

اخترعت صورة هههههههههههه
انا شوفت شبه الفكرة فعملتها للقديسة دميانة حبيبة قلبى


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2012)

+ انا نفسى اتعلم الجليتووووووووور نفسسسسسسسسسى خااااااااااااااالص
لانى بحبه ممكن ؟ ولا لسه مش وقته بالنسبة لترتيب الدروس ؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> شكلك أحتليت الفوتوشوب من أحد ما بجوارك ,,
> ​




أكيد منى أنا :flowers:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اخترعت صورة هههههههههههه
> انا شوفت شبه الفكرة فعملتها للقديسة دميانة حبيبة قلبى



جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا ..


هي دي الأفكار الجديده مع تطبيق الدروس .. 


انت كدا حطيت رجلك علي طريق التركيب وخداع الشكل والأرضيه ,, 

الصوره تبدو كأنها حقيقيه رغم أنها جزأين منفصلين ,, 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ونشوف ليك حاجات أبداع مثل تللك اللوحه ..

الي الأمام يا مبدع ..

يسوع يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + انا نفسى اتعلم الجليتووووووووور نفسسسسسسسسسى خااااااااااااااالص
> لانى بحبه ممكن ؟ ولا لسه مش وقته بالنسبة لترتيب الدروس ؟



ممممممممم... صراحه أحنا عندنا أتنين اساتذة أيمج ريدي هنا ,,

هما 
"coptic lion"

و

"fibronia"

ممكن نرزل عليهم ونخليهم يعلمونا أيمج ريدي ..

 لأني بصراحه zero فى الأيمج ريدي .. 

مش بشتغل فيه فى الصور المتحركه ..

بشتغل ببرامج الفلاش ..وفيها بردو ممكن نستخدم الجيلتر ..

لاكن الجيلتر نفسه يصنع بواسطة الأيمج ريدي ..

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا ..
> 
> 
> هي دي الأفكار الجديده مع تطبيق الدروس ..
> ...



ميرسى قوى لتشجيعك

+ كتر خيرك وعايزين دروس تانى علشان الصيف جه اوكى
ربنا يباركك



> ممممممممم... صراحه أحنا عندنا أتنين اساتذة أيمج ريدي هنا ,,
> 
> هما
> "coptic lion"
> ...



ياريت بجد

وربنا يباركم كلكم

بجد اتعلمت منكم كتير خالص خالص​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أكيد منى أنا :flowers:



لا موش منك طبعا ,,


:t7:

 انتي ايه اللي دخلك ف النص ..


:nunu0000:

 أنا بئصد حد تاني ..

:act31:

 انا جبت أخري منك يا استاذه ..


:gun:
 هكتفي بأعطائك كارت اصفر ,,

:banned::smil8:

 يا اما يطلع اللي فى دماغي صح 

:thnk0001:

وتكوني قريبة سمعان وقريبة حد أخو سمعان .. 


:a82:
بس دا موستحيل .مش معقول تكوني أخت لسمعان وأخوه .. 

:smil8:

مفيش بينكم شبه خالص ..


:t37:
 أنتي من مدرسة المشاغبين يا استاذه


:017165~155:
يارب أرحم ..كله للخير ..مسيرها تنتهي 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ميرسى قوى لتشجيعك
> 
> + كتر خيرك وعايزين دروس تانى علشان الصيف جه اوكى
> ربنا يباركك
> ...



وأحنا أخدنا بركه كبيره أوي أنك معانا فـ الدوره وكمان قدرنا نخدم وتكون استفدت حاجه بسببنا 

وهنقدم طلب للمختصين بتوع الأيمج ريدي نشوف ايه رأيهم فـ أنهم يخدومنا لوجه الله فى تعليمه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> وأحنا أخدنا بركه كبيره أوي أنك معانا فـ الدوره وكمان قدرنا نخدم وتكون استفدت حاجه بسببنا
> 
> وهنقدم طلب للمختصين بتوع الأيمج ريدي نشوف ايه رأيهم فـ أنهم يخدومنا لوجه الله فى تعليمه ​



العفو العفو كلك ذوق
دة انتم كلكم بركة ومحبة

+ 





> وهنقدم طلب للمختصين بتوع الأيمج ريدي نشوف ايه رأيهم فـ أنهم يخدومنا لوجه الله فى تعليمه



اوكى منتظر 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> وهنقدم طلب للمختصين بتوع الأيمج ريدي نشوف ايه رأيهم فـ أنهم يخدومنا لوجه الله فى تعليمه ​







بداية العمر قال:


> لأني بصراحه zero فى الأيمج ريدي ..​



ممكن نساعدك 
بس عندنا شوية شروط 
اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك فى الإيمج ريدى  ومدي خبرتك به
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
وربنا يدبر ونعمل اللى فية الخيرلسيادتك 
أنتا معنا فى إيدٍ أمينة


----------



## ++Narawas++ (24 مايو 2012)

*عندي مشكلة في مسار تثبيت الفوتشوب مو راضي يتثبت *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ممكن نساعدك
> بس عندنا شوية شروط
> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك فى الإيمج ريدى  ومدي خبرتك به
> ...



هههههههههههه





حضرتك بتتقمصي شخصية حد أعرفه ..



روحي يا شيخه .. أشوف فيكي يوم ينفجر الفوتشوب ويغرقك ليرات وخطوط وفرش ويبقا وشك كلو الوان 


نهايتي ع ايديكي ..ربنا رحمك يا كوبيتك منها النهرده وسبتني ليها تفترسني كدا ع العشا 

الرحمه الرحمه يا شيخه .. انا مبقاش فيا شعر اشدو منك ..بئيت اصلع بفضلك .. ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

دي حبة ديذاينات ليا يارب تعجبكم 



































































​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> دي حبة ديذاينات ليا يارب تعجبكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...





الله ينور 
هو ده الشغل ولا بلاش 
كدة أقدر أقول تعبى مجاش على الأرض 
وننتظر المزيد من إبداعاتك الفنية


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الله ينور
> هو ده الشغل ولا بلاش
> كدة أقدر أقول تعبى مجاش على الأرض
> وننتظر المزيد من إبداعاتك الفنية



أه نشكر ربنا طبعا ..الفضل كلو يرجع لوقوف حضرتك جمبي وتشجيعي ..










ابئي قابليني لو شوفتي وشي هان ف الدوره تاني .. أنتي جبتيلي الخفيف حرام عليكي 



:bomb:

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أه نشكر ربنا طبعا ..الفضل كلو يرجع لوقوف حضرتك جمبي وتشجيعي ..
> 
> ابئي قابليني لو شوفتي وشي هان ف الدوره تاني .. أنتي جبتيلي الخفيف حرام عليكي
> 
> ...




هههههههههه لأ أرجوك خليك معانا علشان نكمل الدورة مع بعضينا :new4:

وأنا خلاص هبعد عنكم شوية علشان قدامى تصميمات خطيرة هفاجئكم بيها


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 مايو 2012)

احد التمارين


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 مايو 2012)

*ملاحظ 3 حاجات في تصميماتك
اشتغل عليهم وهتكون افضل

1- قلل استخدام الفرش بالشكل الصارخ دة ، وخلي بالك ان الفرشة في النهاية شكل مخفي يدي ايحاء مش اساسي
هات اي تصميم جميل " Professional " ، وحاول تطلع فيه شكل فرشة صارخ بالاسلوب دة  . مستحيل

2- كل الوان تصميماتك غامقة ، مش عشان انت متشاءم 
، بس لأن الشغل الغامق تقدر تطلع منه شكل بدون فكرة للتصميم
انما الابيض بيحتاج لمسات معينة ، انت مش واصلها
اعمل تصميمات فاتحة ، هقولك نصيحة واحد شغال 9 سنين فوتوشوب ،
افتح تصميم ابيض واكتب فيه  اسمك فقط ، وحاول تعمل حاجة لما الناس تشوفها تقول Wow ، هتلاقي نفسك بدأت تضيف لمسات كويسة جدا .

3- الفونت ، معجبنيش ولا تأثير للفونت اطلاقاً في كل التصميمات الا هنا :





لان اصلا انت مش عامل تأثيرات على الفونت الا الـ Drop Shadow ، ويمكن Gradient ، دة لو مكنش تدرج اللون بسبب لاير فوق الفونت

شوف
الفونت بالنسبالي :
شغل دقيقة فقط ، بإختيار ألوان ممتازة متناسقة جميلة
شغل 3 ساعات على الاقل ، عشان الفونت يطلع مٌبهر .
صدقني الفونت واحد من اهم عوامل احترافية وجمال التصميم .


انت صنايعي فوتوشوب ممتاز ، وواضح على التصميمات ، انك خبرة في الموضوع ، بس مش كبيرة
ربنا يبارك اعمالك .
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (28 مايو 2012)

*واحد شغاااااااااال 
والتانى بيقوله على الفرش والذى منه
واحنا قاعدين مش فاهمين حاجة زى الأطرش فى الزفة
يا جمااااااااااااااعة عاوزين حااااااااااااااجة نتعلمها
ممكن ولا نوووووووووووو
إحنا على فكره قاعدين لغاية دلوقتى ساكتين 
لكن شويه كده هتلقونا قمنا وقلنا ثورة ثورة
اللهم إنى بلغت اللهم فإشهد
:ab7::ab7::ab7:
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2012)

*هل هناك إمكانية لعمل مثل هذه الصورة بالفوتوشوب وكيف؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2012)

*هذه هى الصورة التى أسأل عن إمكانية عمل مثلها بالفوتوشوب*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 مايو 2012)

*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:



هذه هى الصورة التى أسأل عن إمكانية عمل مثلها بالفوتوشوب





أنقر للتوسيع...



الفوتوشوب بيعمل اي حاجة
بس ف الصور بس 
عشان في اشاعات ان الفوتوشوب بتاع فيديهوات 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 مايو 2012)

تمارين جديد 


​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

*هل هذا هو التعديل المطلوب أخى **! Coptic Lion !!*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هل هذا هو التعديل المطلوب أخى **! Coptic Lion !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


* اكتر من رائع تسلم ايدك 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اكتر من رائع تسلم ايدك
> *​


*شكرا اخى الحبيب على روح التشجيع الطيبه التى يتميز بها كل من قبل المسيح له المجد فى قلبة
أرجو لو مفيهاش غلاسة منى شرح فائدة هذه الأدوات فى الفوتوشوب
*


​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

*شكرا ياغالى*:36_1_11:​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * شرح فائدة هذه الأدوات فى الفوتوشوب
> *
> 
> 
> ​



للتوضيح بس ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> للتوضيح بس ...


*شكرا فبرونياعلى الشرح فهمت ان الأدة على الشمال للتفتيح
 بس لسة الأداة على اليمين ممكن شرح نظرى ليها؟*


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *شكرا فبرونياعلى الشرح فهمت ان الأدة على الشمال للتفتيح
> بس لسة الأداة على اليمين ممكن شرح نظرى ليها؟*



تمااام ..
بص حضرتك علي الحروف بتاعة الصورة في الاتنين 
ولاحظ الفرق ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> تمااام ..
> بص حضرتك علي الحروف بتاعة الصورة في الاتنين
> ولاحظ الفرق ..


*حاسس كأنه حرف الصورة اللى قدام ليه تحديد مختفى فى الصورة اللى وراها.*


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *حاسس كأنه حرف الصورة اللى قدام ليه تحديد مختفى فى الصورة اللى وراها.*


بظبط هي بتخفي حدود الصورة الحادة بتخليهاا ناعمة الي حد ان ماا بس ..


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2012)

*هل يمكنينى تعليم الفوتوشوب
لكن مشكلتى الوحيدة انى مش بفهم بسرعة
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هل يمكنينى تعليم الفوتوشوب
> لكن مشكلتى الوحيدة انى مش بفهم بسرعة
> *​



بص ياا سمير الفوتوشوب دااا بحر كبيييييييير اووي 
لازم تبداء بنفسك وتفتحة وتكتشف فية وتحاول تعمل صور 
بجانب الدروس الي في الموضوع 
واي حاكة عايز تسال عليهاا هتلاقي الي يسعدك اكيييييد
وربنااا معاااك ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هذه هى الصورة التى أسأل عن إمكانية عمل مثلها بالفوتوشوب*



بامانة قلبى وفع فى رجلى من الصورة دى ههههههههههههه

حرام عليكم :t32:
هتموتونى من الخضة


----------



## Samir poet (31 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بص ياا سمير الفوتوشوب دااا بحر كبيييييييير اووي
> لازم تبداء بنفسك وتفتحة وتكتشف فية وتحاول تعمل صور
> بجانب الدروس الي في الموضوع
> واي حاكة عايز تسال عليهاا هتلاقي الي يسعدك اكيييييد
> وربنااا معاااك ..


*حاولتا ومعرفتش برضو ابدا منين واعمل اية اجى اعمل اى حاجة على الصورة ابوظها
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يونيو 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع 
التواصل الشديد فى الدورة بين الاعضاء مفرح جدا وكان نفسى تكون بداية الدورة زى النهاية وتكون بنفس الحماس بس انشالله هتكون 
نصلى احنا بس لاخونا بداية العمر ربنا يعطة وقت وجهاز ونت وصحة وبكده يبق مفيش حجة

وعلشان كلنا عندنا الاستعداد للتعليم والتواصل وتبادل الخبرات 

هنزل اليوم 
درس صغير لتعليم  طريقة 
جعل الكتابة جزء من الصوره
​ 





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>


 
لن تتوقف باذن المسيح وهتستمر ... طول ما حضرتك وباقى اعضاء الدورة موجودين هتستمر معانا ... وباذن المسيح اخونا بداية العمر هيرجع ونستفيد منه كنا ومن خبراته

ولحد ما يرجع هنزل بعض الدروس صغيرة وطرق بسيطة للاستفادة منها فى التصميمات​هنزل اليوم 
درس صغير لتعليم  طريقة 
جعل الكتابة جزء من الصوره​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يونيو 2012)

درس صغير لتعليم  طريقة 
جعل الكتابة جزء من الصوره​ 
http://www.gulfup.com/Xkxom8bonas1​ 


 
*نتيجة تطبيق الدرس *​ 
*



*​ 


*نتيجة التطبيق بعد التعديل*



 



*وننتظر الدرس المتفق عليه مع اخونا بداية العمر*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

الله حلو خالص الدرس دة وفكرته جميلة
جارى التطبيق


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

مش حلوة بس انا مكنتش عارف اقرا اسم الفلتر بصراحة ههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

جربت دى كمان بس متغاظ انا مش حلوة بردو زى تطبيق حضرتك 
مش بحسد انا دة حقد روحى بس مش وحش ههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن الخطوه الأخيره كتابة *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2012)

*الواجب تمرين (1)





تمرين (2) جزء الفيديو الخاص بيه ما اكتمل تحميلع عندى.
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ممكن الخطوه الأخيره كتابة *​


 
جارى عمل الدرس بالكامل بالصور والشرح بالكتابة ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2012)

*هل هناك أمل أن نصل إلى هذا المستوى فى الفوتوشوب



































*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2012)

*الأخ الغالى كوبتك شكرا للدرس الرائع 
أرجوا ألا تبخل علينا بوزنتك الرائعة فى 
الفوتوشوب
كان الدرس عن عمل كلمات كجزء من صورة 
كان درسا سهلا بل ومقدم بشرح سهل للغاية
لكننى عجزت عن تطبيق هذا التصميم كتطبيق 
على الدرس فهل لك أن تشرح لى كيفية تطبيقه؟




*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يونيو 2012)

نفس الدرس جعل الكتابة جزء من الصورة 
والشرح بالصور والكتابة
والغرض التسهيل على الاعضاء فى تحميل الفيديو​ 


 

الشكل النهائى للتصميم ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هل هناك أمل أن نصل إلى هذا المستوى فى الفوتوشوب*​



انا متاكد ان مع اخونا بداية العمر اكيد كلنا هنوصل لاحسن من كده 
اما معايا انا موعدكش باكتر من نص هذا المستوى ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الأخ الغالى كوبتك شكرا للدرس الرائع *​
> *أرجوا ألا تبخل علينا بوزنتك الرائعة فى *
> *الفوتوشوب*
> *كان الدرس عن عمل كلمات كجزء من صورة *
> ...



معلش انا مش فاهم 
حضرتك عاوز تطبق الدرس على هذه الصورة 
ولا عاوز تعمل الكتابة مثل هذه الصورة​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> معلش انا مش فاهم
> حضرتك عاوز تطبق الدرس على هذه الصورة
> ولا عاوز تعمل الكتابة مثل هذه الصورة​


*مثل اللى فى الصوره لأنها وخده شكل 3d*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مثل اللى فى الصوره لأنها وخده شكل 3d*


 
شوف اخى الحبيب طريقة عمل مثل هذا التصميم 
هى هى نفس فكرة الدرس ولكن فى اضافة زيادة عليه​ 




 

وهيكون الشكل النهائى للتصميم هكذا​ 
ومع تكرار الرسم بالفرشاة على حروف الكتابة​ 
سوف يصبح الشكل كما تريد انت ​ 




التصميم غير مكتمل ولكن لمعرفة الطريقة فقط ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2012)

محاوله من اعتقد انها غير موفقه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> محاوله من اعتقد انها غير موفقه


 
اولا تجربة موفقه جدا بالنسبة لاول مرة فى تعليم الفوتوشوب​ 
صغر حكم الفرشاة وحاول تمشى على حروف الكلمة فقط​ 
تصغير الفرشاة ... اقف فوق التصميم وبالماوس كليك يمين هتظهر قائمة قم بتقليل حجمها

ثم طبق الجزء الثانى من الدرس على الكتابة حتى تظهر بشكل 3D​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !!
+Bent El3dra+
Molka Molkan
+SwEetY KoKeY+
+ بريسكلا +
Rosetta
bob
+febronia+
G.a.L.a.x.y
!! MiNa ElbataL !!
Servant Of Christ
Coptic4Ever2
netta
magedrn
elamer1000
يسطس الأنطونى
karima
FADY_TEMON
عبود عبده عبود
zama
ABOTARBO
المفدى بالدم
Nemo
روزي86
treaz
سمير الشاعر
AL MALEKA HELANA
++Narawas++
يوليوس44
سمعان الاخميمى
†+Rosita+†

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2012)

*اوعوا تطردونى من هنا 
انا هخلص امتحاناتى يوم 24-6 
وبإذن ربنا هتابع جداااااااا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

عايزين دروس كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 يونيو 2012)

سلام ونعمة رب المحد يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم





قبل أن أبدأ هي كلمه وددت أن أقولها ..
بأمانة المسيح انا لم أمر فى حياتي كلها بفتره أجمل من الفتره التي قضيتها هنا فى الدوره معكم,,هنا جمعتنا لحظات جميله مجرد كلمات لا تستطيع وصفها ,,بل هي مشاعر وأحاسيس تحملني الي قمة الفرح بعد ان وجدت فيض المحبه الغامر الذي ملأ قلبي واشعل فى روحي معان جديده للأخوه والأنسانيه..وليت العالم بالخارج كما هنا فى كنيستنا التي ربطتنا برباط لا يمكن لأحد أن يفرقه مهما كان .. وهو محبة يسوع رب كل قلب نقي بمبحته ..
لك المجد كل المجد يا يسوعنا أبانا الذي بالسموات
وما جمعه الرب لا يفرقه أنسان..
أعتذر عن عدم الرد علي المشاركات السابقه..بأذن المسيح سأرد عليها وقتما وجدت وقت كافي..أود أن أوجه كلمة شكر وتقدير لأخونا الحبيب الرائع coptic 4 ever 2 وهو لا يحتاج لتعريف لأنه حمل عناء الخدمه عني لفتره طويله وسنقتسم أوقات الخدمه سويا فى الفترات القادمه..ولكن كل الدروس ستكون صور ولن يكون هناك دروس فيديو لأجل غير مسمي حيث ان الدروس مصممه فى أنترنت كافيه ومسيتحيل أن أسجل بصوتي أو أستخدم صور مسيحيه فى التصميم ..لذلك ستكون الدروس كلمات مسيحيه باللغه الأنجليزيه وصور أطفال وما شابه الا الصور المسيحيه وكما قلت لأن الدروس مصممه فى أنترنت كافيه..
الأن لدي هارد usb وقمت بتحميل كافة المستلزمات عليه وبأذن المسيح لن يكون هناك سبب يمنعني عن الأستمرار فى الخدمه بفضل صلواتكم..
مشاركتي السابقه فيها أسماء الأعضاء المشتركون منذ بداية الدوره وحتي هذا الوقت ..وسيتم ارسال روابط الدروس لكل عضو علي الخاص .. وسيتم مد مهلة الدروس حتي ينتهي الأعضاء من تطبيق درس الأستاذ   coptic 4 ever 2  ودرس اليوم..
صلواتكم كانت عزائي فى كل وقت .. فلا تحرموني منها .. 
الأن مع درس اليوم 
:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:
















































































ودي النتيجه النهائيه للتصميم ..





ودا تصميم تاني 


أنتهي الدرس بنعمة ربنا يسوع 

جاهز لأي استفسار


سام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع تحل علي أرواح جميعكم

النعمه معكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2012)

*مارأيكم بعمل موضوع ملحق بالدورة يوضع به تصميمات الأعضاء والرد عليه؟.
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2012)

*بعد إذن السادة مقررى الدورة سأضع لينك موضوع تصميمات أعضاء الدورة
حتى يكون هذا الموضوع مركزا على الدروس فقط بسبب المعاناة فى البحث عن الدروس من بين مداخلات الأعضاء التى تعدت حاجز 800 مشاركة.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3202166#post3202166
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 يونيو 2012)

استفسار صغير 
فى خطوة انا مش مفهومة 
بعد عمل Drop Shadow  وتظبيط القيم كما فى الصورة الاولى
لم يظهر الكلام كما فى الصورة الثانية
ولكن ظهر الكلام وعليه Shadow فقط​ 




 


لم يظهر بهذا الشكل 
وعند تحديد الكلمة يخذ الكلمة فقط كما هى بلون النار ولكن ليس بشكل النار ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2012)

أما أنا فظهرت معايا سودة على الآخر واللون الأصفر مظهرش.


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 يونيو 2012)

انا متأكد انها غلط او مش نفس الطريقة بتعتك ​ 
بس انا عملت الكتابة باداة Smudge Tool​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

الله حلو الدرس

جارى التطبيق بس كان نفسى يبقى فيديو كدة كل شوية هستنى الصور تتحمل لان النت بطئ عندى
بس درس روووووووووووووعة والتطبيق بتاعه اروع
ويارب اعرف اطبقه


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

لالالالا صعب مش عارف 
عايز شرح فيديو 
دة انا حاسس انى عملت طبق سلطة ههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 يونيو 2012)

الدرس دا ضمن الدرس السابق..
هنحاول نمشي واحده واحده والأول نتعلم نرسم شكل النار وبعد كدا نكمل الدرس..
أيه رأيكم.؟
نشوف طريقة رسم النار ومش هيخلص الدرس ع خير غير لما كلو يصممها ...ها بس
وأولهم ABOTARBO










ملحوظات...
**يجب أن تكون خلفية العمل بيضاء..
**يجب ان تتعلم طريقة التفاعل مع أداة smudge tool لتتعلم الأستفاده منها..
**جرب أكثر من لون فى الفوتوفيلتر ولا ترتبط باللون الأصفر ..
**النار لها أكثر من تدرج لوني ..أختار الأقرب الي محاكاة الواقع..
**كل مشاركه لم يتم الرد عليها سيتم الرد عليها فور أنتهاء هذا الجزء من الدرس لنتعلم الدرس كامل علي جزئيات..
النعمه مع جميعكم..
بالتوفيق..


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 يونيو 2012)

تطبيق الجزء الاول من الدرس ​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يونيو 2012)

شكلى كده مش هعرف أطبق الدرس ده
لأن أداة الsmudge تقيله جامد على الجهاز مش عارف ده عيب نسخة ويندوز ولا عيب نسخة فوتوشوب ولا هى الأداة تقيلة أساساً فى إستخدامها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> شكلى كده مش هعرف أطبق الدرس ده
> لأن أداة الsmudge تقيله جامد على الجهاز مش عارف ده عيب نسخة ويندوز ولا عيب نسخة فوتوشوب ولا هى الأداة تقيلة أساساً _فى إستخدامها_


_
تعالى أسلفك جهازى يمكن الأمور تبقى أسهل ._


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2012)

* فى فكرة جات فى دماغى  وقولتها الى الاخ بداية العمر بس هو عندو ظروف  . الفكرة عبارة ان الدورس تكون على شكل صفحة ورد او برنامج الورد الكتابة بحيث يقدر  الاعضاء تنزلة وتطبعة فى اوراق ويكون زى المذكرة فى ايد العضو او الاعضاء المنتدى بالطريق دة هتكون افضل و ممتازة بحيث يذاكر ويطبق ويحفظ الاسماء  بتاعتها 
 حد يقدر من الاعضاء المباركين فى طبقها   تكون افضل وربنا يقويكم  على الخدمة الجميلة دة *


----------



## +febronia+ (7 يونيو 2012)

تطبيقي ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 يونيو 2012)

جميل جدا..
متابع معاكم..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2012)

*




it like as afire*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 يونيو 2012)

*انا وصلت للمرحلة دي ومفهمتش كيف اكمله​*


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يونيو 2012)

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم أخوتي الأحباب الغاليين..

دي بقية الدرس ..
:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:






















:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

دا تطبيقي ع الدرس مع شوية حاجات زياده ..حاجه عـ ئد المستوي يارب يعجبكم




ودا تصميم بتدرج لوني مختلف..







ودا بردو ..






مستني تطبيقاتكم ..

النعمه تحل علي ارواح جميعكم ..
كونوا معافيين في روح وداعة يسوع آمين ..​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يونيو 2012)

فين باقى التطبيقات على الدرس 
محتاجين نشاط اكتر

الدروس اللى جيه هتكون اكتر احترافيه ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2012)

انا عايزه اشترك معاكم 
بس استنوا لما اخلص امتحانات :smile02


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا عايزه اشترك معاكم
> بس استنوا لما اخلص امتحانات :smile02


 
الدورة موجوده لما تخلصى برحتك ادخلى وابتدى فى تطبيق الدروس 

ولما تخلصى امتحانات هنبق نعمل مراجعة نهائيه على الدورة


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

بصراحة كتر خيركم على تعبكم دة

انا نفسى اطبق بس قلقان انى معرفش اعمل تصميمات حلوة زى اللى انتم عاملينها بجد


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بصراحة كتر خيركم على تعبكم دة
> 
> انا نفسى اطبق بس قلقان انى معرفش اعمل تصميمات حلوة زى اللى انتم عاملينها بجد


 

وانت هتعرف منين غير لما تبتدى تطبق 

وبعدين لو معرفتش وايه يعنى نشرح تانى وحده وحده وبتبتدى تطبق وحده وحده 

على فكرة انا معرفتش من اول مرة انا حاولت 4 مرات لحد ما وصلت


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 يونيو 2012)

*حاولت ومقدرتش اطبق الدرس
صعب بالصور ياريت لو تقدرو تعملو لينا بالفيديو​*:smi411:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> وانت هتعرف منين غير لما تبتدى تطبق
> 
> وبعدين لو معرفتش وايه يعنى نشرح تانى وحده وحده وبتبتدى تطبق وحده وحده
> 
> على فكرة انا معرفتش من اول مرة انا حاولت 4 مرات لحد ما وصلت


أوكــــــــى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يونيو 2012)

هل هناك عضو ما أخبر الأعضاء أن الأستفسار فى الدروس قد تم الغائه..!!؟؟
أجد أكثر من عضو هنا وعلي الخاص يخبرني بصعوبة الدرس..!!؟
اذا لما لم نستعرض النقاط التي كانت بمثابة عائق لتطبيق الدرس..
هذا تقصير منكم ..أو أهمال منا ..
الدرس مستمر ..كل عضو يطرح ما قد وصل اليه دون خوف ..لسنا فى مسابقة أجمل تصميم فى العالم..نحن نتعلم ..أعرض ما وصلت اليه ولو كان (يخني كما يقول أخونا الحبيب المفدي بالدم..) لا تجعلوني أمسك العصا..   :act23:
الدرس يحتاج تركيز فى تطبيق شكل النار ..الباقي هو قيم وتدرجات لونيه..
الدرس أبسط ما يكون لكن ركزوا فى طريقة تصميم النار ..
نخيل أنك تشكل النار علي ورقه وترسمها ..أهم شيء هو التعرف علي طريقة محاكاة الأداه للكل الذي سيم رسم النار عليه وهو الدائره..
مُــنتظر اوحش تصميم قبل أحلي تصميم .. عايزين نخلي الصيف دا مثمر بأذن ربنا ومفيد للكل..
النعمه ترعي أرواحكم جميعا أخوتي الذين أحبهم من كل قلبي..


----------



## Bent el Massih (13 يونيو 2012)

*انا وصلت للمرحلة دي​*


​
*مفهمتش كيف اكمله​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

karima قال:


> *حاولت ومقدرتش اطبق الدرس
> صعب بالصور ياريت لو تقدرو تعملو لينا بالفيديو​*:smi411:​



رائع جدا ..
اعرضي الأستفسارت عن اخر جزء فى الدرس..
النعمه معك


----------



## ROWIS (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> ​



واو ..أخي ويس ..أشكر محبتك الكبيره انك زرتنا هنا وأطليت علينا بتصميم احترافي رائع ..ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك.. كان هيبقا شرف كبير لينا لو انك معنا فى الدوره وكمان كنا هنستفيد كتير من خبراتك وأمكانياتك..لكن أحنا واثقين بأنك لو تملك الوقت مش هتبخل علينا باي معلومه او استفسار . 
تقبل خالص أحترامي وتقديري لمشاركتك الغاليه علينا جميعا..
ربنا يبارك موهبتك اخي الحبيب ..النعمه معك وتحل علي روحك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يونيو 2012)

*ازيكم ياللي هنا *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ازيكم ياللي هنا *​



اللي عايز يسال ازينا يقعد عندنا 
انتا طالب مقصر ..لولا انك مقصر تفضل معانا هنا ع طوول .. مش حال انك مكسح وقاعد ف البيت ع طوول.. 
طبعا تشرفنا زيارتك عيادو .انت استاذ بينا هنا نحب نستفيد من خبراتك..لا تحرمنا طلتك البهيه التي تفرح قلوبنا .. النعمه معك يا صديقي الجميل ..


----------



## مسرة (14 يونيو 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
سجلننننني 
ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
0% 
ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
سأتوجد بقدر ما يطلب مني التعلم من الوقت .. امتلك وقت بدون حساب
رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
من كل قلبي بتمنى اكمله للنهاية .. 90 % .. 10% في حال حدث شي يعرقل اكمالي الدورة
خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه
ضيئلة جدا .. اقل من 10 %
سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
ايضا ضئيلة .. 15 %
سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء
الفديو حسب اعتقادي هو الافضل .. الصور و الكتابة قد احتاج
ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس
التزمـــــــــــــــــــ

​
بشكرك جدا ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

مسرة قال:


> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني
> سجلننننني
> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
> 0%
> ...



نرحب بالمبدعه الجديده 
أختنا الغاليه
"مسره"
أخت جديده بيننا وفنانة ومبدعة المستقبل بأذن المسيح ..
نورتي "مسره"
نتمني ليكي التوفيق بأذن ربنا ومنظرين بشغف اول تطبيقاتك.. 
النعمه معك وتحل علي روحك ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2012)

اولا ميرسي كتيييييييير 
بجد طريق شرحك جميييله جدااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخي الغالي

​
اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني

سجلني اكييييد​ ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به
:thnk0001: اكيد 0% بس بعرف شويه نونو في السوتش ماكس ​ ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا
بتواجد كل يوم الافي حالت الظروف الخارجه عن ارادتي 

​ رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه
بحب الحاجات اللي ذي دي 99 %

​ خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه

بحب ان اتعلم كتيير فالي حدا ما يعني 

​ سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه
ليه الفضايح دي :dntknw:كنت بحبه اوووي في الدراسه بس اكيد نسيت كتيير منه 
​ سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء

فيديو ​ ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس

التزم 



ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اولا ميرسي كتيييييييير
> بجد طريق شرحك جميييله جدااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخي الغالي
> 
> ...



نرحب بالعضوه الجديده 

بلدياتي 

وجيرانا 

الكبيره قوي

أختنا الغاليه جدا 

"بنت الكنيسه"

بنرحب بيكي كفنانه جديده ومبدعه جديده وسطنا 

أحب اعرفكم انها محترفة لبرنامج swish max الفلاشي ..

وقريب جدا هنشوف ليها ابداعات بأذن ربنا ..

بنرحب بيكي مره تانيه ونتمني اننا نشوف اول تطبيقاتك قريب جدا بأذن المسيح

النعمه معك وترعي روحك  



​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Bent el Massih (15 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> رائع جدا ..
> اعرضي الأستفسارت عن اخر جزء فى الدرس..
> النعمه معك



*ليش لما اعمل copy marged وpaste الكتابة تظهر دائما سوداء مش لون النار
*


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 يونيو 2012)

*خلاص ظهرت*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مُــنتظر اوحش تصميم قبل أحلي تصميم .



وهو كذلك :smile01


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يونيو 2012)

karima قال:


> *خلاص ظهرت*



بس مش واضحة ههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أحب اعرفكم انها محترفة لبرنامج swish max الفلاشي ..
> 
> 
> ​



وأنا كمان


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بس مش واضحة ههههههههههه



*بل واضحة​* :a63:



​*اوعي تقتربي من  اسمي حيحرقك ههههههههههه​* :new6:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يونيو 2012)

karima قال:


> *اوعي تقتربي من  اسمي حيحرقك ههههههههههه*
> 
> :new6:​



*يا ماما*
*أجى بكرة بقا تكون النار إنطفت *:274rb:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 يونيو 2012)

فين باقى تصميمات الاعضاء

عوزين الدورة تفضل فى نشاط مستمر زى الاول

الدرس اللى جى هيكون فى لعب كبير فى الصور ومعلومات جديدة ومحتاج تركيز 

بس بعد الانتهاء من الدرس ده ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 يونيو 2012)

*الدرس صعب شويا ارجو ان تعطونا وقت 


عملت  Alt+ ctrl + c وخليت القيم 100 كما في الدرس فاختفت الكتابة
ولما اعمل ctrl+c وctrl+v كي اجذب النار ما بيظهر اي شيء​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

صحصحوا وفوقوا يا جماعه..

هدلق علي كل الأعضاء جردل تلج فى الحر دا يفوقنا شويه..

استعدوا لقنبله..    :gun:
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> صحصحوا وفوقوا يا جماعه..​
> 
> هدلق علي كل الأعضاء جردل تلج فى الحر دا يفوقنا شويه..​
> استعدوا لقنبله..    :gun:​​​​​​​


 
انا مستعد وواخد ساتر ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وهو كذلك :smile01



كذلك ازاي يعنيــ،،،،،،،  :gy0000:

فيييينــ،،،، مش شااايفـ..، حاااكهــ...، ولا تصميم ليكيــ...،، :t26:

انتي بقيتيـ....،، تلميذه غير مجتهده كما باديء دخولك معنا ..:t7:

بقيتي مشاغبه وبثــــ.............:act31:

هطبئـ عليكي عكوبة الماده خمثه وخمثينــ......:nunu0000: 
ينا ينتي يا هيلانه


----------



## Samir poet (20 يونيو 2012)

*لللاسف
انا حاولت كتير اتعلم ومعرفتش اعمل اى حاجة
السبب عدم قدرتى على التركيز 
ودا بسبب عدم وجود الفوسفرى 
فيا ودى مادة تساعد الانسان على التركيز ولللاسف مش موجود عندى
مش موجودة فى جسمى ودا بيودى الى الشعور بى الاختناق لما حد بيقولى ركز
ومبعرفش اركز فى الذنب مش ذنبى
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> انا مستعد وواخد ساتر ​



ههههههههههه

انتا دايما جاهز يا كبير..

هنبدأ بالمدفعيهـــ ولـا بالصواريخـــ الأرضـــ.....،،،،ـــــجوو،،،،،........:t25:

لازم نفوق الناس دي يا "كوبتيكــ.."

منور يا أستاذ الأساتذه...


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> كذلك ازاي يعنيــ،،،،،،،  :gy0000:
> 
> فيييينــ،،،، مش شااايفـ..، حاااكهــ...، ولا تصميم ليكيــ...،، :t26:
> 
> ...


 
هيلانة مفيش عندها غير  القلق والمشاغبه فى الاعضاء ... اطردها من الدورة  وريحنا 

اول ممكن تستعمل معاه اداة Eraser Tool  ويبق عملت خير فينا 

وممكن اداة Crop Tool وطيرها بره الفريم  :gun:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لللاسف
> انا حاولت كتير اتعلم ومعرفتش اعمل اى حاجة
> السبب عدم قدرتى على التركيز
> ودا بسبب عدم وجود الفوسفرى
> ...



السمك مليان فوسفور لو تقصد الفوسفور دا ..كل سمك كتيير..

وبعدين بأذن ربنا هتتعلم يعني هتتعلم 

فوسفور مفوسفوراشي هتتعلم يعني هتتعلم وهتركز غصب عنك كمانـــ..........:nunu0000:

فى أعضاء مبتدئين من الصفر زيك ولسا بادئين معانا..

بأذن ربنا هنبدأ معاكم من الأول كلكم ..
 بس أنتا سيبك من الأحباط اللي أنتا فيه وخليك واثق فى يسوع ..
طالما عندك أرداه تتقن شيء وتتعلمه أكيد راح توصل لهدفكــ
طالما هدفك يأخذ منك أهتمام ومجهود وتركيز


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> انتا دايما جاهز يا كبير..
> 
> ...


 
احنا لسه هنبدأ ونفكر مين الاول .... اضرب واللى يقع منهم ميتحسبش ... واللى يفضل واقف يضرب تانى ... خلينا نخلص بق 

ولا ايه رأيك نديهم حاجة خفيفة تصحصحهم شوية طلقات على الماشى :gun:

ولا نديهم درس تانى ونعجن عليهم الدنيا فوق دمغهم  . (فكرة شريرة )  :t26:


----------



## Samir poet (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> السمك مليان فوسفور لو تقصد الفوسفور دا ..كل سمك كتيير..
> 
> وبعدين بأذن ربنا هتتعلم يعني هتتعلم
> 
> ...



*صدقينى وانا كنت لسة فى الدراسة 
وكنت بدرس مادة الاغذية والمشروبات
وعشان طبعا جسمى ضعيف ونحيف
راح قالى المدرس اللى بيدرسلى المادة
قالنا مهما الانسان عمل عشان يبقى عندو فسوفرى
صعب يبقى موجود مهم اكل مهم عمل طالم الفيسفورى 
مش موجود من الاول فى الانسان 
احبطنى وكرهنا فى عيشتى
ودا اللى بيخلنى انسان زى الراغى*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هيلانة مفيش عندها غير  القلق والمشاغبه فى الاعضاء ... اطردها من الدورة  وريحنا
> 
> اول ممكن تستعمل معاه اداة Eraser Tool  ويبق عملت خير فينا
> 
> وممكن اداة Crop Tool وطيرها بره الفريم  :gun:



هدلق عليها جردل بويه ازرق واطبق عليها فلتر الفيضان أوفتح عليها المحيط الهاديء والمحيط الأطلسيــ وبعد كد هدمجها مع كل الطبقات علشان أضمن فرصة أنتهائها خالص من التوبيك داا..

ربنا وحده المتصرف يا هيلانه., :close_tem

تشجع يا كوبتيك ولا يهمك.. ربنا موجود..

عندي صفقة فجل وجرجير طازه..حد يجي يبيع معانا ...   :smile02


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لللاسف*
> 
> *انا حاولت كتير اتعلم ومعرفتش اعمل اى حاجة*
> *السبب عدم قدرتى على التركيز *
> ...


 

اكيد هتتعلم بس محتاجين منك ابداع وليس تركيز
الفوتوشوب محتاج حفظ لبعض الامكانيات والابداع فيها 
ومع بداية العمر مفيش يأس ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هدلق عليها جردل بويه ازرق واطبق عليها فلتر الفيضان أوفتح عليها المحيط الهاديء والمحيط الأطلسيــ وبعد كد هدمجها مع كل الطبقات علشان أضمن فرصة أنتهائها خالص من التوبيك داا..
> 
> ربنا وحده المتصرف يا هيلانه., :close_tem
> 
> ...


 
يسمع منك ربنا ... وقتها ربنا هيديك على قد اعمالك الصالحة فى هيلانة ... قول امين 

انا جى معاك فى الفجل بس انا اللى هنادى عليهم


----------



## Samir poet (20 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> اكيد هتتعلم بس محتاجين منك ابداع وليس تركيز
> الفوتوشوب محتاج حفظ لبعض الامكانيات والابداع فيها
> ومع بداية العمر مفيش يأس ​


*صدقنى انا حاولت اكتر من مرة اعمل ايى حاجة
معرفتش لى حد دلوقتى ومن سعات ما ابتدا الدورة
وادينى نفس الحل منة لله 
المدرس اسمو تامر ابو دماغ هو السبب
*​


----------



## Samir poet (20 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> يسمع منك ربنا ... وقتها ربنا هيديك على قد اعمالك الصالحة فى هيلانة ... قول امين
> 
> انا جى معاك فى الفجل بس انا اللى هنادى عليهم


*والفلوس هخدها انا وبس 
يبقى بداية يجب الفجل والجراجير وانت تنادى وانا اخد الفلوس ليا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> احنا لسه هنبدأ ونفكر مين الاول .... اضرب واللى يقع منهم ميتحسبش ... واللى يفضل واقف يضرب تانى ... خلينا نخلص بق
> 
> ولا ايه رأيك نديهم حاجة خفيفة تصحصحهم شوية طلقات على الماشى :gun:
> 
> ولا نديهم درس تانى ونعجن عليهم الدنيا فوق دمغهم  . (فكرة شريرة )  :t26:



لو عندك حاجات شريره او  طلقات مدويه تصحصح بس ..أحدفنا بيها...:t25:

 أكون أنا خلصت تجميع القنبله اللي هتقضي علي اي حد بيدايئنا هنا وتحبطه 

من الدنيا خااالثــ،،،:vava:

عندنا اكتر من 30 عضو هيلانه ببركاتها..

ذودتهم وطفشتهم فنفث ذاات الوقت..:act31:

لازم نوضع حل للوضع المتدهور دا ..:gun:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *والفلوس هخدها انا وبس *​*يبقى بداية يجب الفجل والجراجير وانت تنادى وانا اخد الفلوس ليا*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
يا حلوتك وحنا بق نكسب ايه 

على فكرة بداية العمر هو اللى عامل الفجل والجرجير بالفوتوشوب

يعنى مش هيتباع 

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

أدحكوا أدحكوا علشان ساعات كمان وهيتمنع الدحك فى الدوره نهائي.....!!!
وهنفرض سيطرتنا يا "رِدَاْلِه"...:gun::nunu0000:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لو عندك حاجات شريره او  طلقات مدويه تصحصح بس ..أحدفنا بيها...:t25:
> 
> أكون أنا خلصت تجميع القنبله اللي هتقضي علي اي حد بيدايئنا هنا وتحبطه
> 
> ...


 
بخصوص هيلانة ربنا يديك طولت العمر والقدرة على المقاومة الفتاكة ​ 
اما الحل الوحيد فى الوضع المتدهور ده فى الدورة ... هو الدروس الخفيفة اللى تحبب الاعضاء فى البرنامج ويفهموا شوية شوية فى البرنامج نفسه وبعد كده نديهم فى التقيل على طول ... مع انى كنت منتظر التقيل ده بفارغ الصبر ... ايه رئيك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أدحكوا أدحكوا علشان ساعات كمان وهيتمنع الدحك فى الدوره نهائي.....!!!
> وهنفرض سيطرتنا يا "رِدَاْلِه"...:gun::nunu0000:


 

يخوفى منك انت شكلك بدبر لمصيبة وقنبله بجد وهتفرقع فى وش اى حد هنا فى الموضوع 

انا خارج لحين سماع صوت الفرقعة هدخل الم الجثث​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*ياريت تخلوا المواضيع المقرره ينبع إختيارها من أعضاء الدورة وليس من المحاضرين.
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ياريت تخلوا المواضيع المقرره ينبع إختيارها من أعضاء الدورة وليس من المحاضرين.*​


 
اخى الحبيب لو هتكون من اختيار الاعضاء يبق هيكون درس من الشرق ودرس من الغرب ودرس صغير ودرس كبير .... التعليم لازم يبتدى من تحت لفوق من الصفر للاحتراف

عمرك شوفت الاتلميذ بيختار الدرس اللى هيقولة الاستاذ

انا مش قصدى طبعا ان احنا الاستاذ لالالالا صدقنى 

انا قصدى فكرة التعليم فقط 

وعلى فكرة انا تلميذ زيك تمام ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> اخى الحبيب لو هتكون من اختيار الاعضاء يبق هيكون درس من الشرق ودرس من الغرب ودرس صغير ودرس كبير .... التعليم لازم يبتدى من تحت لفوق من الصفر للاحتراف
> 
> عمرك شوفت الاتلميذ بيختار الدرس اللى هيقولة الاستاذ
> 
> ...


*ياحبيبى انا حاسس ان الموضوعات الاخيره بصراحة غير الاولى بمعنى انت بتطالبنى بعمل خطوات بترتيب معين انا مش عارف بعملها ليه .
نفسى يكون فيه توضيح لكل خطوة ببتعمل بمعنى احنا هنختار مثلا فلتر كذا علشان وظيفته هيعملنا كذا وهنكرر الفلتر اكتر من مره لان ده هينتج عنه كذا وكذا.
ارجوا تكون فهمتنى والا هطر اكررلك كذا دى تانى.*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ياحبيبى انا حاسس ان الموضوعات الاخيره بصراحة غير الاولى بمعنى انت بتطالبنى بعمل خطوات بترتيب معين انا مش عارف بعملها ليه .*
> *نفسى يكون فيه توضيح لكل خطوة ببتعمل بمعنى احنا هنختار مثلا فلتر كذا علشان وظيفته هيعملنا كذا وهنكرر الفلتر اكتر من مره لان ده هينتج عنه كذا وكذا.*
> *ارجوا تكون فهمتنى والا هطر اكررلك كذا دى تانى.*


 
حبيبى انا اكيد فهمتك ونفس اللى انت بتقولة ده انا بقع فيه بس انا بعمل ايه علشان اعرف الخطوات بتعمل ايه ... اولا بشوف الخطوة قبل العمل وبعد العمل ... وكمان بعد تطبيق الخطوة بقوم باخفاء الخطوة واظهرها اكتر من مرة لحد ما اعرف الخطوة دى بتتنفذ ليه وامتى وليه 

وبينى وبينك من غير ما حد يعرف ... انا عرفت ان بداية العمر هيقدر يكون متواجد معانا فترة اطول ومتفرغ لينا ... بس ده سر  

وكمان جبتلك شرح للصورة اللى انت كنت طلبتها منى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

> وكمان جبتلك شرح للصورة اللى انت كنت طلبتها منى


*صورة قطع الصوابع؟*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *صورة قطع الصوابع؟*


 

صورة قطع الصوابع سهله جدا انا عملتها بس فى خيارة بس نفس الفكرة 

انا هبعتلك فى رسالة خاصة شرح صورة الكلمة اللى بالفرو​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> صورة قطع الصوابع سهله جدا انا عملتها بس فى خيارة بس نفس الفكرة
> 
> انا هبعتلك فى رسالة خاصة شرح صورة الكلمة اللى بالفرو​


*هو دى مش احنا طبقناها بجلد النمرمع الفرشه الوبر.
*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (20 يونيو 2012)

> اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني


سجلنى


> ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به


صفر


> ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا


من اول الاحد الجاى هتكون 99%


> رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه


70%


> خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه


70%


> سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه


60%


> سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء


مش فارقه


> ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس


التزم و نص


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 يونيو 2012)

karima قال:


> *الدرس صعب شويا ارجو ان تعطونا وقت
> 
> 
> عملت  Alt+ ctrl + c وخليت القيم 100 كما في الدرس فاختفت الكتابة
> ولما اعمل ctrl+c وctrl+v كي اجذب النار ما بيظهر اي شيء​*



*UP ...UP

حد يقدر يساعدني هنا​*:thnk0001:​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يونيو 2012)

karima قال:


> *UP ...UP*​
> *حد يقدر يساعدني هنا*
> :thnk0001:​


يحنن ... المساعد ربنا . هههههههههه

ممكن نفهم بس انتى دلوقتى عملتى النار وكمان كتبتى الكلام وسط لير النار ... صح 


علشان تعملى  Alt+ ctrl + c تكونى وقفة على لير الكتابة وقبلها تعملى Rasterize Layer

و اعملى بدل  ctrl+c ... من  Edit  اختار Copy Merged  ...

يارب يكون صح ... والله اعلم ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يونيو 2012)

Mina The Coptic قال:


> سجلنى
> صفر
> من اول الاحد الجاى هتكون 99%
> 70%
> ...




*نشكرك على ملأ الإستمارة 

ونعتذر لك لعدم قبولها :smil15:
فلقد أُغلق باب التسجيل أول أمس ........ الساعة الواحدة إلا ربع ظُهراً :fun_lol:
نتمنى لك حظاً سعيداً فى التدريبات القادمة :mus13:

مع تحيات مشرفة الدورة الألومبية لتعليم الفوتو :t17:
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *نشكرك على ملأ الإستمارة *
> 
> *ونعتذر لك لعدم قبولها :smil15:*
> *فلقد أُغلق باب التسجيل أول أمس ........ الساعة الواحدة إلا ربع ظُهراً :fun_lol:*
> ...


 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل​




*فعلاً الدروس صعبة جدااااااااااااا ولازم حضرتك و الأخ بداية  
يعملوا فيديوهات لتعليم الأعضاء وكفاية عطلة بقا لحد كدة 
++++++++++++++++++++*
بداية وكوبتيك 
الأعضاء فى الدورة بتشتكى من صعوبة الدروس يا أساتذة :t39:
ودة آخر إنذار :bomb:
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل :t19:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يونيو 2012)

*نسيت أقولكم 
الفيديوهات لازم تكون صوتيه بلاش أمور الإشارات ده *


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *فعلاً الدروس صعبة جدااااااااااااا ولازم حضرتك و الأخ بداية  *
> *يعملوا فيديوهات لتعليم الأعضاء وكفاية عطلة بقا لحد كدة *
> *++++++++++++++++++++*
> بداية وكوبتيك
> ...


 
مش لاقى حاجة اقولها اكتر من حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل فيكى يا هيلانة يابنت حواء وادم







اشوف فيكى اسبوع على الاقل ... وهى غلطة بداية العمر من الاول انه دخلك معانا فى الدورة الأولمبيه دى من الاول ... المفروض الدورة تقتصر على اصحاب العقول والمهارات فقط 

لكن فى الاخر اقول ادى اخر اللى يمشى مع هيلانة 




​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2012)

بليزززز ممكن اي حد
يبعتلي علي الخاص 
الرقم السري 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يونيو 2012)

سلام المسيح أخوتي..
الدرس القادم فيديو صوتي ..أطلب صلاتكم  ان أنتهي من أخر أجزائه قريبا.. :heat:
عذرا علي اي تقصير ...:99:
يتم الأن عمل قنبله عنقوديه لشخص معين سيتم وضعها فى الدرس الخاص به 
علشان تفجر الجهاز واللي قاعد قدامه نوهائي...:vava:

النعمه معك حميعكم...​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح أخوتي..
> الدرس القادم فيديو صوتي ..أطلب صلاتكم  ان أنتهي من أخر أجزائه قريبا.. :heat:
> عذرا علي اي تقصير ...:99:
> يتم الأن عمل قنبله عنقوديه لشخص معين سيتم وضعها فى الدرس الخاص به
> ...



* استر يارب  . الستر من عندك يارب. قنبلة عنقودية  حاسس انها لى انا مش عارف لية يمكن  
  انا اخوك حبيبك اوعى  وبعدين بدافع عنكم فى الحرب ضد حواء وبنات حواء  اختى الحبيب  
ربنا يبار ك  فيك ويبارك خدمتك العظيمة دة  وربنا يحافظ  عليك​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> *الدرس القادم فيديو صوتي*
> 
> ..أطلب صلاتكم  ان أنتهي من أخر أجزائه قريبا.. :heat:
> 
> ...



*أخيراً سنسمع صوتكم الرائع فى شرح الفوتو أستاذى :99:

ولكننا لا نحب أن نتعبكم أخويا ..... ld:

فمن الممكن أن نكتفى  بالفيديو بدون صوت إذا كان هذا راحة لسيادتكم :gy0000:

وإن لم يكُن ......... فلتكن مشيئة الرب فى سماع صوتكم فى الشرح  *

*ولقد عفونا عنك فى تقصيرك 

وسَنعطيك مُهلة  لمدة يومَان للرجوع عن هذا التَّقصير :t9:

وإن لم تتحسن سَنُفجر فِيك القنبلة العنقُودية التى تصنعهَا الآن للأخ Coptic4Ever2*

*الرب يسوع يحميك ويقويك على فعل الخير*

* فنحن معك ولك وبك للتقدم نحو حياة أفضل:smil7:
*

* 
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * استر يارب  . الستر من عندك يارب. قنبلة عنقودية  حاسس انها لى انا مش عارف لية يمكن
> انا اخوك حبيبك اوعى  وبعدين بدافع عنكم فى الحرب ضد حواء وبنات حواء  اختى الحبيب
> ربنا يبار ك  فيك ويبارك خدمتك العظيمة دة  وربنا يحافظ  عليك​*


لا ياعم انتا ايه..القنبله تيييييـ تبعــ نونــ النسوهـ.............:Love_Letter_Open:
يعني اي مذكر مش متضرر..هيا هتفرقع ف وشـ حده واحده بثــ.......:vava:
مش تخاااف


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *أخيراً سنسمع صوتكم الرائع فى شرح الفوتو أستاذى :99:
> 
> ولكننا لا نحب أن نتعبكم أخويا ..... ld:
> 
> ...


أخيراً سنسمع صوتكم الرائع فى شرح الفوتو أستاذى 
تااا بوعدك أصلنــ،،،،،،،،:gy0000:
الصوت محجوب عنكـ فـ الدرسـ.....:t26:
ولكننا لا نحب أن نتعبكم أخويا ..... ld:
والنبي ايه..قولي كلام غير دا يا شيخهــ،،،،عكيييبه خااالص الأستاذه تيييـ......ld:
فمن الممكن أن نكتفى  بالفيديو بدون صوت إذا كان هذا راحة لسيادتكم
لا يختي ..مش فى تعب ولاا حااكه..انتي أصلن مفيش صوت هتسمعيه ف الدرس غير صوت قنابلــ......:vava:

وإن لم يكُن ......... فلتكن مشيئة الرب فى سماع صوتكم فى الشرح  [/B]
أمممممممممم...ماشي مااااااااشي جدا جدا ... ld:    :heat:



*ولقد عفونا عنك فى تقصيرك 

وسَنعطيك مُهلة  لمدة يومَان للرجوع عن هذا التَّقصير :t9:

الصلا ع النبي ..ومالوا ..نشوف موضوع التقصير والفطير تا!!!!!ااا!!!! ..... :t26:

وإن لم تتحسن سَنُفجر فِيك القنبلة العنقُودية التى تصنعهَا الآن للأخ Coptic4Ever2*

خاب ظنك يا ايتها الهيلانه الخضراء المشاكسه المشاغبه التي لا تتصف بأي صفه رياضيه أبدا ابدا ابدا...ld:

مش لكوبتيك حبيبي أبدا .. 
للاثف هيا لحده انا هفرح فيها جدا أول ما القنبله العنكوتيه تفرتك ملامح الفوتوشوب عندها
:Love_Letter_Open:

*الرب يسوع يحميك ويقويك على فعل الخير*

أمين أمين أمين  يا يسوع... ويارب تستفيدي بث بهدوووء كتتا وتهدي علينا شويه أختاه ربنا يباركك 


* فنحن معك ولك وبك للتقدم نحو حياة أفضل:smil7:
*


تييييـ ليا انا ولا نهاية خطبه تلقيها فى المندرسه للرئيس الجتيتــــ.......:t9:

أرحم يارب ..    :t9:​


----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2012)

اخي الغالي بداية العمر
انا عندي سؤال مش قنبله عنكبوتيه ها فرقعها فيك
شوف ياسيدي
انا عملت توقيع لي بالفلاش وطلع اخر حلاوه
بس المشكله ان لمااحتفظت به save as والفورمات gif 
وبعدين لما حبيت انزلها في توقيعي الفلاش ما اشتغلش 
نزلت كصوره عاديه 
ياريت يافنان تقولي ازاي انزلها في توقيعي بالفلاش
ويبقي لك جزززززززززززززيل الشكر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يونيو 2012)

فلااااااااااااش
طيب ازاي عملتي الفلاش يا استاذه ...؟
ببرنامج اييه..؟
وبعدين المنتدي هنا مش بيقبل الفلاش ..!!:dntknw:
لو صوره متحركه ممكن ..!!
وضحيلي حبة الحاجات ديـــ،،،،،.....:2:
أسم البرنامج ايه..؟
أممتداد الصيغه اللي حفظتي بيها الفلاش..؟
بعد ما نزل كا صوره عاديه فى التوقيع هل نزل كصوره متحركه ولا ثابته..؟
جاوبي علي دول اكون حاولت افهم شويه لألأني مش فاهم اصلن يعني..ههههههه
منوره أرجاء دورة الفوتو كلها ..:flowers:
هضربلك دفعة طلقات ناريه فى الهوا وقنبله عنكوديه(عنقوديه يعني)...:bomb:
 كترحيب بعودتك المبهجه للقلب والرافعه لمعنوياتي وحياتي​


----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> فلااااااااااااش
> طيب ازاي عملتي الفلاش يا استاذه ...؟
> ببرنامج اييه..؟​
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك
ده كله من ذوقك


----------



## ROWIS (23 يونيو 2012)

*الفلاش امتدادة SWF وليس GIF
الـ GIF دي صور متحركة ولكن الفلاش اللي هو  بصيغة SWF ليه برامج تانية خالص، اشهرها imag ready وهو مشابه جداً للفوتوشوب .. ولكن التوقيع اللي هايتعمل فلاش تقريباً ده اللي بيحطه ليكي هو مدير المنتدى لانه غير مسموح (لو تاخدي بالك من توقيعات في مواقع كتير اول ما تحطي الماوس على التوقيع بتشتغل اغنيه او مقطع صوتي، ده الفلاش وده اللي مش مسموح للاعضاء ولكن مدير المنتدى هو اللي بيحطه ليهم في التوقيع بتاعهم بناء على طلبهم ..: لو ينفع يعني)
بالنسبة لبرامج الـ GIF اسهل واحد تقريباً هو Easy GIF Animator 
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يونيو 2012)

netta قال:


> اخي الغالي بداية العمر
> انا عندي سؤال مش قنبله عنكبوتيه ها فرقعها فيك
> شوف ياسيدي
> انا عملت توقيع لي بالفلاش وطلع اخر حلاوه
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Bent el Massih (26 يونيو 2012)

*واخيرا نجحت في تطبيق الدرس​* :ura1:30:30:





​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يونيو 2012)

karima قال:


> *واخيرا نجحت في تطبيق الدرس​* :ura1:30:30:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مجهود راااائع جدااااا كريمة :thnk0001:
طبعاً أنتى مش بتنكرى إرشادى وتوجيهى فى الشرح :ura1:

قوليلى بقا 
هو الدرس دة كان على إية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟ :smile01


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مجهود راااائع جدااااا كريمة :thnk0001:
> طبعاً أنتى مش بتنكرى إرشادى وتوجيهى فى الشرح :ura1:
> 
> قوليلى بقا
> هو الدرس دة كان على إية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟ :smile01


 
*على فكرة يا سيادة المرشده ... انتى تقريبا الوحيدة اللى لسه مشفناش تصميماتك على الدرس :act23:*

*كفاية ارشاد للاعضاء وارشدى نفسك شوية بق ...:59:*

*الراجل المدرس طفش من المنتدى كلة بسببك:budo:*

*قال هعمل قنبله فى الدورة شكلها فرقعة فيه وارتاح منك* *... عقبالى يارب   :smile01*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 يوليو 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع ... اخونا بداية العمر متغيب من فترة ... ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجع بالسلامة ... وطبعا كلنا منتظرين الدرس الجديد الفيديو اللى هو قال عليه والقنبلة المتفق عليها

بس تقريبا هو مشغول ... وانا بقول نستغل الوقت ونستفيد منه حتى رجوعة بالسلامة 

ايه رئيكم ناخد درس صغير وخفيف 

*وهو درس (الصورة المتناثرة)*

مثل هذه الصورة





​


*لو موافقين على الفكرة والدرس ... يبق الدرس هينزل  كمان شوية او الصبح بالكتير *

*لو عوزين تنتظروا اخونا بداية العمر ... ننتظر*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*على بركة الله نزل
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

يا ريت تنزل الدرس  الصبح فى النور 

علشان ما بقتش أشوف دلوقتى 

ولابسة نضارة مقعرة 

والتركيز عندى بيكون عالى فى الصباح الباكر 
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ​​​والتركيز عندى بيكون عالى فى الصباح الباكر ​


 
تركيز ايه احنا هنكدب بق 
:thnk0001:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تركيز ايه احنا هنكدب بق
> :thnk0001:​



بلاش تفهمنى غلط :act23:​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 يوليو 2012)

تطبيقي ... :smile01


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*ايه الشطارة دى الواجب يتحل قبل الدرس مايتاخد ماشاء الله*
*ان لله فى خلقه شئون*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 يوليو 2012)

موافقوووووووووون
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> تطبيقي ... :smile01


 
هههههههههههههه نمشى احنا بق ... ولا على راى بداية العمر نبيع فجل وجرجير 


هو ده فعلا تطبيق الدرس بس انا عاوز تكن الخلفية لون وليس نفس الصورة وتكون عدد الصور المتناثرة اكتر واصغر فى الحجم 

بس برده برافوااااا عليكى ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 يوليو 2012)

*الشكل النهائى للتطبيق*​ 







الدرس فيديو ​ 

ممكن تغير اللون الاسود باللون اللى يريحك وكمان اللون الابيض على حسب الصورة اللى بيتم عليها التطبيق ​ 

*سؤال للمركزين* ... لو عوزين نعمل نفس التطبيق بس بدل اللون الاسود تكون الصورة نفسها (زى صورة فبرونيا ) نعمل ايه ؟؟؟ ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

ايه ده هو الدرس صعب اوى كده
ده انا بقول ناخد درس خفيف قبل درس بداية العمر اللى اكيد هيكون قوى ​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك اخي كوبتك للشرح الرائع 
بس عندي سؤال
في اول الشرح الخطوه التانيه بتقول لير 2 يتم تلوينه بالون الاسود
حاولت الونه ما عرفتش 
ازاي ها نلون اللير من غير ما يكون موجود علي مسرح العمل
وشكرا لك مقدما


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

netta قال:


> اشكرك اخي كوبتك للشرح الرائع
> بس عندي سؤال
> في اول الشرح الخطوه التانيه بتقول لير 2 يتم تلوينه بالون الاسود
> حاولت الونه ما عرفتش
> ...


 

تلوين اللير  : للازم تحددى اللير الاول عن طريق اوقوف عليه بالموس وبعدين يتم التلوين

ملحوظة : بعد التلوين لم تشعر باى تغيير فى التصميم  وذلك لان اللير الاعلى من لير 2 هو لير الصورة ... وبذلك يغطى عليه ...

للتأكد من التلوين . الغاء تنشيط اللير العلوى عن طريق ... كليك بالموس على رسمة العين بجوار اللير ...


----------



## +febronia+ (3 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ايه الشطارة دى الواجب يتحل قبل الدرس مايتاخد ماشاء الله*
> *ان لله فى خلقه شئون*​



ايوة مش بنضيع وقت احنااا 



Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هههههههههههههه نمشى احنا بق ... ولا على راى بداية العمر نبيع فجل وجرجير
> 
> 
> هو ده فعلا تطبيق الدرس بس انا عاوز تكن الخلفية لون وليس نفس الصورة وتكون عدد الصور المتناثرة اكتر واصغر فى الحجم
> ...



بامانة ما اخد بالي من الخلفية مركزتش شوفت الفكرة وعملت زيهاااا 
يلااا مش مشكلة تطبيق تااني اهوة 






علي فكرة اناا عملاة بطريقة تاانية اسهل من الطريقة بتاعتك 
يلاااااا خليهم يقيموو عليك الحد وباقي ايام الاسبوع :new6:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بامانة ما اخد بالي من الخلفية مركزتش شوفت الفكرة وعملت زيهاااا
> يلااا مش مشكلة تطبيق تااني اهوة
> 
> 
> ...



ولا يهمك ... ده كفاية انك شوفتى الفكرة بس بدون درس وعملتى التطبيق صح ... رائع 

ههههههه وقعتى فى شر اعمالك يبق لازم تشرحى الطريقة بتعتك الاسهل علشان الكل يستفيد. وانا كمان بحب استفيد جدا جدا 

نفس اللى حصل فى درس جعل الصورة ابيض واسود وجزء منها ملون ... نفس الدرس اتعمل بـ 3 طرق مختلفة لاكن النتيجة واحدة..

الفوتوشوب مليان بالابداع بكافة الطرق ...

والمهم كمان ان الناس كلها تستفيد ... بمعنى مش لازم كل طريقة نتعامل بيها فى درس يبق مش هتنفع غير فى الدرس ده لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا 

ممكن تاخد اجزاء من كل درس وتعمل تصميم مختلف ويكون ده درس جديد ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويبارك فى الدورة وكل المنتدى


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2012)

شكرا كوبتك ها اجرب وارجع لك


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2012)

كوبتك سؤال تاني
ازاي ها نحط اللير 2 
بين الbackground واللير 1


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

netta قال:


> كوبتك سؤال تاني
> ازاي ها نحط اللير 2
> بين الbackground واللير 1


 

نقف بالماوس على Background  وبعدين نختار كما فى الصورة 



​


----------



## +febronia+ (3 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الفوتوشوب مليان بالابداع بكافة الطرق ...
> 
> والمهم كمان ان الناس كلها تستفيد ... بمعنى مش لازم كل طريقة نتعامل بيها فى درس يبق مش هتنفع غير فى الدرس ده لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا
> 
> ...



اكييييد 
اساساً في دروس بتتشرح هناا باخد الفكرة واطبق بطريقة تااني خالص المهم انهاا بطلع نفس النتيجة 
حتي الدرس بتاع جعل الصورة ابيض واسود وجزء منها ملون
طبقت علية بطريقة تانية برضوو :smile01

المهم دي الطريقة الي طبقت بيهاا الدرس دااا 







وربناااا يبارك حياتك انت كمان ويبارك خدمتك ..


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اكييييد
> اساساً في دروس بتتشرح هناا باخد الفكرة واطبق بطريقة تااني خالص المهم انهاا بطلع نفس النتيجة
> حتي الدرس بتاع جعل الصورة ابيض واسود وجزء منها ملون
> طبقت علية بطريقة تانية برضوو :smile01
> ...




الله
إية الجمال ده 
إية الشرح الوافى ده 
أية السهولة الخطيرة دى 
وبعدين وبعدين وبعدين 

بجد مفهمتش أى حاجة
 :99::99::99:


----------



## +febronia+ (3 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بجد مفهمتش أى حاجة



وهو داا المطلوب :gy0000:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> وهو داا المطلوب :gy0000:



أممممممممممم :t9:

طب فهمت بقا وكنت بضحك عليكى


----------



## +febronia+ (3 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أممممممممممم :t9:
> 
> طب فهمت بقا وكنت بضحك عليكى



هههههههه
تي حاكة كويسة برضوو :smil15:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2012)

*مش نافع أدمج الليرات 1 ، 3، 4 عن طريق shift
بيدينى علامة السلسلة بدال الفرشة على الاثنين الثانيين
ومش بيعمل جروب
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مش نافع أدمج الليرات 1 ، 3، 4 عن طريق shift*
> *بيدينى علامة السلسلة بدال الفرشة على الاثنين الثانيين*
> *ومش بيعمل جروب*



اخى الحبيبى ... مفتاح Shift  لتحديد اللير المطلوبة فقط ... يعنى 

بعد التحدي اللير المطلوبه ارفع ايدك من على Shift  وعدها دوس على Ctrl + G​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> مش نافع أدمج الليرات 1 ، 3، 4 عن طريق shift
> بيدينى علامة السلسلة بدال الفرشة على الاثنين الثانيين
> ومش بيعمل جروب
> *



وهو ده اللى حصل معايات برضو 
مش بيعمل جروب خااااااالص 

أنا شايفة إن الحل 

الشرح بالفيديو


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههه
> تي حاكة كويسة برضوو :smil15:



أوك 
عندك شرح تانى أحلى من الأولانى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> اخى الحبيبى ... مفتاح Shift  لتحديد اللير المطلوبة فقط ... يعنى
> 
> بعد التحدي اللير المطلوبه ارفع ايدك من على Shift  وعدها دوس على Ctrl + G​


*ادى نتيجة الضغط على شيفت واللاير المطلوبه




وبعد دى بضغط 
ctrl+g
مابيحصلشى دمج

*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اكييييد
> اساساً في دروس بتتشرح هناا باخد الفكرة واطبق بطريقة تااني خالص المهم انهاا بطلع نفس النتيجة
> حتي الدرس بتاع جعل الصورة ابيض واسود وجزء منها ملون
> طبقت علية بطريقة تانية برضوو :smile01
> ...


 
شرح رائع جدا ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويبارك حياتك ... 

*شرح للاعضاء ما الفرق بين كل طريقة *

بس مع فرق بسيط فى نتيجة التطبيق ... وهى الخلفية ... 

الشرح الخاص *فبرونيا* فهو بيقطع جزء من الصورة وبيحذف باقى الصورة ... والخلفية بتفضل الصورة

الشرح الخاص بى : فهو يظهر الجزء المحدد من الصورة فقط ويخفى الباقى  ... والخلفية بتكون اللون اللى نختارة

ولكن فى الاخر بيكون النتيجة واحد فى الشكل النهائى


----------



## +febronia+ (3 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ادى نتيجة الضغط على شيفت واللاير المطلوبه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الدمج ctrl + e
مش g


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الدمج ctrl + e
> مش g


*
ctrl+e مش بتعمل جروب زى اللى هو عامله
*


----------



## +febronia+ (3 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ctrl+e مش بتعمل جروب زى اللى هو عامله
> *



الجروب بيتعمل من هناا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الجروب بيتعمل من هناا


*مش بتظهر بالصورة اللى هو عايزها.*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ادى نتيجة الضغط على شيفت واللاير المطلوبه*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 





او بعد التحديد .... Ctrl + G  وده اختصار


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يوليو 2012)

حاسة بيكى يا *كريمة* صدقينى 
معلشى إستحملى شوية لحد لما ناخد
 تصويت أكتر الأعضاء على.................. صعوبة الدرس 
وساعتها 
*هنلاقى  حد قلبة حنين وطيب يترأف بحالتنا ويعملنا 
فيديو بالعرض البطىء جداً جداً جداً وليكن الأخ  **Coptic4Ever2 

خلينا قاعدين شوية :t7: لما نشوف أخرتنا إية معاهم فى التدريب دى
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> حاسة بيكى يا *كريمة* صدقينى
> معلشى إستحملى شوية لحد لما ناخد
> تصويت أكتر الأعضاء على.................. صعوبة الدرس
> وساعتها
> ...


 

انتى عرفة يا هيلانة هو تقومى تخرجى من المنتدى هتلاقى كريمة عملت الدرس بكل سهولة

هو انا اعمل الدرس فيديو تقولى عوزة صور 
اعمل الدرس صور تقولى عوزة فيديو

اولع فى نفسى وارتاح منك يا هيلانة​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2012)

*جاوبنى على سؤال بسيط ايه الفرق بين رمز الفرشة والسلسلة قدام اللاير
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *جاوبنى على سؤال بسيط ايه الفرق بين رمز الفرشة والسلسلة قدام اللاير*


 
رمز السلسلة : هو ربط بين layer و  Mask   او    Layer  و Shape 

ورمز الفرشة : هو يسمح بالتعديل عليه بالرسم  ...  على ما اعتقد ده اقرب جواب لانها  مش موجوده عندى فى النسخة بتعتى ... CS4


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2012)

* ياجماعة ممكن تعملوها لينا على صفحة ورد علشان الطباعة على ورق وتبقى مذكرة فى اليد اقدر اذاكرها واطبق لان كدة صعبة اعتقد انها  هتبقى اسهل للاعضاء
 وشكرا*


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 يوليو 2012)

يا جماعة انا محتاج باس ورد الملفات
ياريت حد يبعتهولى


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يوليو 2012)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا جماعة انا محتاج باس ورد الملفات
> ياريت حد يبعتهولى



المفروض الملفات كلها بدون باسورد 

ولو فى باسورد يبق  arabchurch


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 يوليو 2012)

الدرورس بباس ورد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2012)

*لو سمحت اخى كوبتك قبل ماتشرح درس اشرحة على نفس نسخة الفوتوشوب اللى فى ايدينا لأنى حاولت احط علامة الفرشاة على الثلاث لايرات بالطريقة اللى حضرتك شرحتها منفعش.
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

معلش مش هقدر اكمل معاكم لانى حاسس انى تهت فى الدروس 


ربنا معاكم ويبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ROWIS (4 يوليو 2012)

*لقيته عندي وانا بنعبش في الحاجات القديمة

v1




V2


*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لو سمحت اخى كوبتك قبل ماتشرح درس اشرحة على نفس نسخة الفوتوشوب اللى فى ايدينا لأنى حاولت احط علامة الفرشاة على الثلاث لايرات بالطريقة اللى حضرتك شرحتها منفعش.*


 

اخويا الحبيب سمعان كل النسخ واحده مفيهاش فرق واللى انا بقولة موجود فى كل النسخ ...  الفرق بيكون فى الشكل وزيادة امكانيات او تغير  الطرق فقط 

اولا انا مش عاوز احط علامة الفرشاة على الثلاث ليرات ... انا عاوز اعلم عليهم فقط (Select) 

يعنى ادوس على Shift وفى نفس الوقت بالموس اعلم على كل لير انا عوزة 
ثم 
اشيل ايدى من على shift  ويفضل التحديد موجود     ثم ... ادوس على   ...  Ctrl + G
وهى اختصار Group   .... يبق اكيد هتكون G  مش E 

جرب وانا معاك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> معلش مش هقدر اكمل معاكم لانى حاسس انى تهت فى الدروس
> 
> 
> ربنا معاكم ويبارك خدمتكم


 
سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

مش هتكمل ليه حاسس انك تهت فى الدروس ... لو كل درس او تعليم اى شئ تحس انك تهت يبق اكيد مش هنتعلم اى حاجة .... على فكرة انا اتعلمت الفوتوشوب لوحدى بدون دورات ولا حتى دورات على النت . زى دى يعنى ... انا اتعلمت عن طريق البحث فى المواقع والتجارب واللعب كتير فى كل امكانيات البرنامج ... 

احاول تانى اوخويا الحبيب ولو عاوز حاجة انا تحت امرك


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 يوليو 2012)

*انا جربت الطريقة التي وضعتها فبرونيا فهي سهلة وجربت الطريقة الأولى وعندي نفس مشكلة سمعان الاخميمي لما اضغط  لدمج الليرات ما بيحصل شيء*




​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

*كده ياكريمة هتعملوا إحباط للراجل*
*صدقونى حرام عليكم.*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يوليو 2012)

karima قال:


> *انا جربت الطريقة التي وضعتها فبرونيا فهي سهلة وجربت الطريقة الأولى وعندي نفس مشكلة سمعان الاخميمي لما اضغط  لدمج الليرات ما بيحصل شيء*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
رائع يا كريمة بجد تصميم ممتاز ...


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *كده ياكريمة هتعملوا إحباط للراجل*​
> *صدقونى حرام عليكم.*​


 

وهتعمل احباط ليه الطريقة مظبوطة ... حاول انت بس هتعرف تعملها

او على الاقل اعملها بطريقة فبرونيا  يمكن تعرف 

:budo:

وليك عليا اعملك شرح بالفيديو كمان ... اى خدمة​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

*مش عارف مقابل كرمك ده أقدملك إيه؟
أجبلك شيشه؟

*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مش عارف مقابل كرمك ده أقدملك إيه؟*​
> *أجبلك شيشه؟*​


 

مقابل كرمى ... تصليلى 

وبالنسبة للشيشة لا شكرا ... ممكن تمخمخ انت مع الشيشة والفيديو يمكن تتعلم  تعمل التصميم 

تقريبا كده مفيش مشكلة ... ولو فى انا برضة موجود 

الدرس فيديو 

يارب ينفع ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يكون فى عونكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

*





بطريقة فبرونيا
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يوليو 2012)

سلام المسيح أخوتي الأحباب,,

مجهودكم رائع..ربنا يباركم..

صلولي..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2012)

*مساء الخير علي كل المشتركين في الدوره *
*اولاً وحشتوني جدا *
*كنت ناوي اوصل لكم الصلام من الاخ بدايه العمر بس هو سبقيني *

*وكمان طلب مني ارفع لكم الدرس العاشر " علي حسابتاه هو "*

*وده لينك الدرس هنا *

*وكلمه سر الملف arabchurch *

*سلام المسيح *
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مساء الخير علي كل المشتركين في الدوره *
> *اولاً وحشتوني جدا *
> *كنت ناوي اوصل لكم الصلام من الاخ بدايه العمر بس هو سبقيني *
> 
> ...


* كلمة السر مش عايزة تفتح *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

الجزء ده مش واضح ...أرجو توضيح الجزء المختفى من الكلام


----------



## +febronia+ (7 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> الجزء ده مش واضح ...أرجو توضيح الجزء المختفى من الكلام


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

مش فاهم ليه بيحصل كده 
عملتها أكتر من مرة ونفس اللى بيحصل فى كل مرة
قبل الضغط على ctrl + enter





بعد الضغط على ctrl + enter


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2012)

ده تطبيقى إما يصيب إما يخيب


----------



## MAAZIKA (8 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور .............................................مشكور*
*مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر*
*مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور*
*مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور*
*مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور*
*مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور*
*مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور*
*مشكور.......................................م شكور*
*مشكور................ ................مشكور*
*مشكور............. ..........مشكور*
*مشكور.......... .......مشكور*
*مشكور.....مشكور*
*مشكو رمشكور*
*مشكور*
​
شاهد.نت, مشاهدة ام بى سى , اخبار ام يى سى , وقنوات ام بى سى , مسلسلات ام بى سى , برامج ام بى سى mbcliveمشاهدة مسلسل طالع نازل رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة مسلسل ملحق بنات رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،اعلان مسلسل باب الخلق رمضان 2012،مشاهدة مسلسل مجموعة انسان رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة مسلسل أرض العثمانيين رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة مسلسل بنات الجامعة رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة برنامج رامز ثعلب الصحراء فى رمضان 2012 ،اعلان مسلسل ابو جانتى ملك التاكسى ج2 رمضان 2012،مشاهدة قناة الحياة بث مباشر -Al - Hayat TV Live ،صور سامر اسماعيل بطل مسلسل عمر ابن الخطاب رمضان 2012مشاهدة مسلسل عمر رمضان 2012 على قناة ام بى سى،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة ابو ظبى،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة سى بى سى cbc
،جدول مسلسلات رمضان 2012 على تلفزيون النهار - Al Nahar TV،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة الحياةامساكية رمضان 2012 امساكية شهر رمضان 1433،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة بانورما دراماجدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة القاهرة والناسجدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة دبىجدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة موجة كوميدى،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة ام بى سى،مشاهدة يا هلا بشجون ويانا على mbc رمضان 2012
،مشاهدة طارق وهيونة على mbc رمضان 2012،مشاهدة حروف وألوف على mbc رمضان 2012،مسلسل طالع نازل رمضان 2012،اعلان مسلسل فرقة ناجى عطا الله يعرض فى رمضان 2012،مشاهدة قناة تايم تركى اونلاين Live Time Turkey
،مشاهدة قناة روتانا افلام


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يوليو 2012)

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم اخوتي الغاليين..

دا تطبيقي علي درس الكتابه المتناثره...بس انا خليته صوره متناثره..الي حد ان ما ..







أتمني اني اشوف حبة نشاط.. فينكم ..!!

نعمة يسوع ترعي جميعكم..​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 يوليو 2012)

*تطبيق الدرس*
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 يوليو 2012)

*تطبيقي للدرس​*


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يوليو 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع..

تطبيقاتكم ممتازه..

دي بقية الدرس هتكون بالنتيجه دي ..

موعد الدرس يوم الجمعه او السبت حسب تدبير المسيح الحي..

التصميم النهائي للدرس ..











أتمني الكل يطبق الجزء الأول من الدرس..

ربنا يرعاكم ..

النعمه معكم أخوتي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

*تصميمى بطريقة ................. اللهو الخفى *:new6:​


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2012)

الجماعة اللى اتعلموا فوتشوب
آن الأوان تطبقوا اللى اتعلمتوه

arabchurch sarcasm society


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 يوليو 2012)

*تطبيق الدرس القادم *​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يوليو 2012)

تطبيق درس التلوين الخاص بأخونا كوبتيك




​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)

درس التلوين ده فى المشاركة رقم كام؟


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> درس التلوين ده فى المشاركة رقم كام؟



....			#*713*


----------



## tamav maria (13 يوليو 2012)

> سنقوم بحذف خطوط المسطره العرضيه...(قوم بالوقوف فوق كل خط واسحبه لأعلي ..حتي يصل مؤشر الماوس فوق المسطره نفسها ثم قم بأفلات أصبعك عن الماوس.سنجد انه تم أختفاء الخط العرضي..)
> وسيكون هذا شكل الـshape layer بعد حذف الخطوط العرضيه للمسطره..
> 
> 
> ...


احبائي
ليه مش عارفه الغي الخطوط العرضيه 
كل ما اجي الغيها 
الماوس يعمل خط لغاية فوق ولكن مش بيلغي الخط اللي بالعرض


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2012)

*استمرى فى السحب ولاتتركى الخط الا بأعلى المسطرة المدرجة ذاتها
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (13 يوليو 2012)

*عملت تصميم بألوان مختلفة للخلفية تطبيقا للدرس السابق للأخ Coptic4Ever2 يا ريت تقولو لي رأيكم فيه
*​




















*استخدمت الصورة دي
*​



​


----------



## tamav maria (13 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *استمرى فى السحب ولاتتركى الخط الا بأعلى المسطرة المدرجة ذاتها
> *​




انا عملت كده ومانفعش
بس ها اجرب تاني وارجع لك
اشكرك سمعان


----------



## tamav maria (13 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *استمرى فى السحب ولاتتركى الخط الا بأعلى المسطرة المدرجة ذاتها
> *​




الاداه اللي ها نسحب بها هي ايه
line tool 
لاني كل ما اسحب الخط الماوس يعمل علامة صليب ويعمل خط بالطول فقط


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 يوليو 2012)

netta قال:


> الاداه اللي ها نسحب بها هي ايه
> line tool
> لاني كل ما اسحب الخط الماوس يعمل علامة صليب ويعمل خط بالطول فقط



move tool


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> move tool




اشكرك اخويا بدايه
ها اجرب وارجع لك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (14 يوليو 2012)

netta قال:


> احبائي
> ليه مش عارفه الغي الخطوط العرضيه
> كل ما اجي الغيها
> الماوس يعمل خط لغاية فوق ولكن مش بيلغي الخط اللي بالعرض


هو ده نفس اللى كان بيحصل معايا 
لكن اتحلت المشكله فعلا بعد ما استخدمت الmove tool
​


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> هو ده نفس اللى كان بيحصل معايا
> لكن اتحلت المشكله فعلا بعد ما استخدمت الmove tool
> ​




فعلا المشكله اتحلت معايا انا كمان لما استعملت الmove tool
شكرا لاخي بداية العمر


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)

انا عايزه اشترك معاكوا :smile01


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا عايزه اشترك معاكوا :smile01



لا مش عايزين حد احنا .. شطبنا خلاث ..ههههههههه:smil15:

:_:_:_:_:_:_:

"ميرنا" بحالها تكون معانا هنا فى الدوره..دي بركه كبيره اوي  ..

بس انا بزعق وبضرب :t19:

 وأستاذ صعب حبتين الي حد ان ما  وهتعاني مني

 كتيييير ههههههههه  :bomb::bomb:

:_:_:_:_:

شرف لينا وجودك معانا ودي بركه كبيره اوي ..

بس اول المعامله الميري ..

يالا روحي علي اول صفحه فى الدوره

 وملي الأستماره الخاصه بالتسجيل فى الدوره..

 وسددي الدمغه 33 قرش وشوكولاه من نوع فاخر :fun_lol:

 وضريبة المبيعات هي صلوات كتير منك ..صلواتك تلقي قبول الرب علي الفور  

وبعدين نزلي الدروس الموجوده فى اول صفحه وتعيشي معها 

من خلال الصفحات الخاصه بكل درس .. بمعني تصفحي الدوره من بدايتها حتي الدرس الرابع وبعدها تعالي معانا هنا فى الدروس الكديديه.. ولو واجهك اي استفسار او مشكله متترددي بعرضها هنا فى الدوره وهلتاقي الحل بأذن المسيح من خلالي
 أو من خلال الأستاذ المشرف العام للأخوان ..ئصدي للدوره :smile02

وهو اخونا الرائع جدا coptic4ever2 

 او تبليغي بها علي بورفايلي او علي الخاص ..

"ميرنا وهيلانه وفيبي" صبرناااااااا يااااااارب 

:36_11_13:


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس ..

ونوريتنيا بأمانه  :big29:

النعمه معك وترعي روحك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> وملي الأستماره الخاصه بالتسجيل فى الدوره..



*بس فية عندنا مشكلة كبيرة أستاذ كريس 
دفتر الإستمارات عندنا خلص من يومين 
آخر إستمارتين أخدهم سمير الشاعر . وللأسف لا ملاهم ولا رجعهم *
*ودلوقتى مش عارفة سمير معانا ولا علينا* :new6:


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *بس فية عندنا مشكلة كبيرة أستاذ كريس
> دفتر الإستمارات عندنا خلص من يومين
> آخر إستمارتين أخدهم سمير الشاعر . وللأسف لا ملاهم ولا رجعهم *
> *ودلوقتى مش عارفة سمير معانا ولا علينا* :new6:


*ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
وما اهو لللاسف انا حابب اخليهم يبعو فجل وجرجيرواخد
انا الفلوس
حقى 
حق تعبى على الفاضى
يا معلمة 
انتى اساس شطورة وضربتك عاملة زى الازال 
بتحكماللى قتمها بسرعة انما انا غلبان
وسرحان وشكلى كدا فى توهان
وانا اهو يا عينى ادى الحال مش ناقص جنان
فينك يا عبد العال
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *بس فية عندنا مشكلة كبيرة أستاذ كريس
> دفتر الإستمارات عندنا خلص من يومين
> آخر إستمارتين أخدهم سمير الشاعر . وللأسف لا ملاهم ولا رجعهم *
> *ودلوقتى مش عارفة سمير معانا ولا علينا* :new6:



هههههههههه

امال حضرتك موجوده ليه ..استاذه كبيره بينا يبقا لازم تظهري قدراتك وتجيبيلنا واسطه تضربلنا استمارتين من السوق السودا ..

كمان سمير معانا علي طول بأذن ربنا لكن هوا بس بيجهز فى تصميمات كتير وهيقاجئنا بيها .. سمير واخواتي الجداد فى الدوره محتاجين اني ابقا فاضي ليهم ويه علشان يبدأو فى الدوره من اولها لأن صعب يبدأو من حيث وصلنا ..
بأذن المسيح استطيع ان أخدمهم فى اقرب وقت 

وشكلك كدا بتلمحي علي منصب اداري هنا فى الدوره:t16:من خلال أطلاعنا بمعلومتك ان الأستمارات خلصت ..:mus13:
بس هقول ايه . :dntknw:  انا وكوبتيك ماسكين الضفه :budo:
ومش محتاجين أداره تاني معانا ..:new6:
وانسي انك تحتلي منصب موزع استمارات حتي .. :smil15:​


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> امال حضرتك موجوده ليه ..استاذه كبيره بينا يبقا لازم تظهري قدراتك وتجيبيلنا واسطه تضربلنا استمارتين من السوق السودا ..
> 
> ...


*





اول تصميم ليا منقول
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> "ميرنا وهيلانه وفيبي" صبرناااااااا يااااااارب



:w00t: مين فيبي !!!



بداية العمر قال:


> وبعدين نزلي الدروس الموجوده فى اول صفحه وتعيشي معها



وبعدين لو وقفت قدامك حاكة اكيييييد 

ماتساليش عشان محدش هيجاوب عليكي خخخخخخخ :new6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :w00t: مين فيبي !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



خخخخخخخ  دب بتاعتي انا ..

انتي خطفتيها مني .. ايه تاااا ..

الي حد ان ما انتي مقلده لعباراتي ..وتصميماتي 

..وحركاتي ..وفوتوشوبياتي كماااان ..

خخخخخخخخخخ...:smil15:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> امال حضرتك موجوده ليه ..استاذه كبيره بينا يبقا لازم تظهري قدراتك وتجيبيلنا واسطه تضربلنا استمارتين من السوق السودا ..​



*أوك يا معلم  
هبعتلكوا إستمارتين بس هيكون لونهم  Orange
اللون الإسود شاحح فى السوق شوية اليومين دول :new6:
*


> كمان سمير معانا علي طول بأذن ربنا لكن هوا
> بس بيجهز فى تصميمات كتير وهيقاجئنا بيها


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*زىِّ أنا طبعاً *:new6:






> وشكلك كدا بتلمحي علي منصب اداري هنا فى الدوره:t16:من خلال أطلاعنا بمعلومتك ان الأستمارات خلصت ..:mus13:
> بس هقول ايه . :dntknw:  انا وكوبتيك ماسكين الضفه :budo:
> ومش محتاجين أداره تاني معانا ..:new6:
> وانسي انك تحتلي منصب موزع استمارات حتي .. :smil15:


لأ أصل أنا لازم أعرف عدد وأسماء المشتركين *معانا* فى الدورة 
علشان أعمل حسابهم فى كشوف مكافأة نهايةالخدمة 
قصدى نهاية الدورة 

سيادتك عارف إن إحنا عندنا بند إرتباط مالى ولازم ننتهى منه قبل نهاية العام :t17:

وتوزيع المكافأة هيكون على اللى ملأوا إستمارات التسجيل و الملتزمين فى تنفيذ الدروس

*وسمير الشاعر مشطوب على إسمة  من 4 سنين وملوش إعادة قيد *:fun_lol:

وبالنسبة للأخ* يسطس* لسة هشوف موقفة من التجنيد وأرد عليك :bomb:​أما أختنا كريمة هيتخصم منها 10 % نظير كهربة تصميماتها 
 يا ريت يا كريمة ما تكهربيش التصميمات بتاعتك علشان فيه ناس عايز تسرقها :scenic:


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> خخخخخخخ  دب بتاعتي انا ..



:new6: 
دب ماتمشيش معاك ظرافة طيب خخخخخخ :smil15:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *
> فينك يا عبد العال
> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> *​



عبد العال راح يجيب عيش للعيال يا مرسى :new6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *أوك يا معلم
> هبعتلكوا إستمارتين بس هيكون لونهم  Orange
> اللون الإسود شاحح فى السوق شوية اليومين دول :new6:
> *
> ...



ههههههههههههه

كدا انا اتشطب عليا انا اصلن .. كوميديا راقيه جدا جدا ومش عارف ارد عليها لضألة ردي بجوارها ..

وبخصوص الأعضاء السالف ذكرهم فهم الترياق الذي يجعل الأمل موجود فى داخلنا ..وخصوصا من يضفوا علي الدوره نكهه كوميديه من نوع خاص .. 
ونادر ومحسن وحمدان 

مين هيسرق تصميمات كريمه يا تري يا هل تري غير حد انا شفت ان التصميمات اللي فى كل المنتديات طلعت ملكيه خاصه ليها والكل بيسرقها منه لكن علشان محبته وسماحته بيسيب الكل ينهب تصميماته وينسبها لنفسه ..زيي
مقشط تصمسمات هيلانه اول بأول وبقول اني انا اللي عاملها .:smil15:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :new6:
> دب ماتمشيش معاك ظرافة طيب خخخخخخ :smil15:



ظرافه ... اممممم  والظرافه تشمي معايا ليه ..انا ماشي معايا كناجروا ..:smil15:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عبد العال راح يجيب عيش للعيال يا مرسى :new6:



مين عب عال دا يا سمير ..عب عال عال العال ومش عمال علي بطال ومرسي شغال ولا مش شغال دا ميهمناش لانه مش هوا اللي بيأكل العيال ..والعيش لسا فيه زلط ومازال   :bomb:   :fun_lol:    :new6::new6:


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ظرافه ... اممممم  والظرافه تشمي معايا ليه ..انا ماشي معايا كناجروا ..:smil15:



ظرافة وكناجرو لييية قعدين فين احنااا حديقة حيوانات ولا اية 
نااااااس عجيبة :smil15:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2012)

يا ريت عبد العال يروح يملى إستمارة تسجيل 
 وأشوف تصميماتة بكرة ههههههه

حان وقت النوم
تصبحوا على خير


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2012)

*الحقنى يا بدياةالعمر
انا اسمى اتشطب
الله يسامحك مش هبقى تلميذ تاحت ايديك بعد كدا
هبقى تلميذ تحت ايدينا الملكة هيلاينة
تظبنى مش انات بقالى اربع سنين
مش عارف اعمل اى حاجة منك
حقيقى مدرس انجليزى متعصب زى بتوع الاخوانوالسلفيين
هههههههههههههه
هههههههه
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (15 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وبالنسبة للأخ* يسطس* لسة هشوف موقفة من التجنيد وأرد عليك :bomb:​


[YOUTUBE]mykAmv5xK0A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *وسمير الشاعر مشطوب على إسمة  من 4 سنين وملوش إعادة قيد *:fun_lol:  :scenic:​


​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]mykAmv5xK0A[/YOUTUBE]​



طيب :t33:


​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> [/INDENT]





سمير الشاعر قال:


>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bxa57ypdlU&feature=related​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bxa57ypdlU&feature=related​


*اة منك شكلك صلتى ناس يتجاوسسو عليا لانى ممثل كوميديان برضو فى الكنيسةوحاليا واخد دور ورمانسى وكميديا قدام بنت
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

*صورة للبابا شنودة وكأنها مرسومة بالقلم الرصاص 
من تصميمى




*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> كلمة السر الخاصه بالدرس
> 
> ​



كلمة سر ايه :dntknw:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

اولا:قم بوضع كلمة سجلني

سجلنى :t33:

ثانيا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي المامك بالفوتوشوب ومدي خبرتك به

 يعنى ايه المامك ؟؟؟ :thnk0001:
خبرتى 0% :smil13:

ثالثا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي تواجدك بالمنتدي يوميا

65% :yaka:

رابعا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي استطاعتك ان تكمل الدوره حتي النهايه

90% :spor24:

خامسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك العامه بالكميوتر والتعامل معه

50% :hlp:

سادسا:وضع نسبه مئويه تعبر عن مدي خبرتك باللغه الانجليزيه

ممكن 80% :new2:

سابعا:اختيار الطريقه التي تفضلها فى متابعة الدروس سواء كانت (فيديو)(فلاش)(فوتاج)(كتابه)(صوت)يمكنك اختيار اكثر من شيء

فيديو وفلاش :gun:

ثامنا:اذا كنت قررت التسجيل فى الدوره فعليك كتابة كلمة (التزم)كتعهدمنك للتواصل فى اختبارات تقييم المستوي لكل درس

التزم :2:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 يوليو 2012)

انتوا فين يا جدعان الدورة بقت مهجورة والتراب بق عليها كتر ومحتاجة شوية نشاط علشان الدورة ترجع زى الاول

فين تصميمات اخر درس فين ابداع الاعضاء

اخونا *بداية العمر* هيدخل على التقيل واحنا منتظرين ده من زمان 

انا بقترح نعمل درس يكون تنشيط ويكون عبارة عن معلومات عن البرنامج واختصارات البرنامج وطرق مختلفة 

وبكده الكل هيستفيد وكمان هتوفر فى الشرح كتير بعد كده فى الدروس

وكمان ممكن نعمل *(مسابقة تنشيطية)* للتصميمات

يعنى نحط مجموعة من (الايات - اقوال الاباء) وكل عضو ياخد اللى يعجبه من الايات او الاقوال ويصمم عليها

وده كله طبعاً بعد اذن الاستاذ الكبير اخونا *بداية العمر* ​


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2012)

*انا لحد دلوقتى مش عارف اعمل اى حاجة على الفوتوشوب غصب عنى*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا لحد دلوقتى مش عارف اعمل اى حاجة على الفوتوشوب غصب عنى*​



ما تتعبش نفسك 
إنت مشطوب عليك  فى الدورة الألومبية من 10 سنين


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يوليو 2012)

​ 

*اختصارات الفوتوشوب وبعض المعلومات المفيدة للاعضاء *​ 


بعض الاختصارات:
==========

عند الضغط على الزر Ctrl + 1 سيعرض برنامج الفوتوشوب القناة الحمراء Channel Red 
وعند الضغط على الزر Ctrl + 2 سيعرض برنامج الفوتوشوب القناة الخضراء Channel Green 
وعند الضغط على الزر Ctrl + 3 سيعرض برنامج الفوتوشوب القناة الزرقاء Channel Blue 
وعند الضغط على الزر ~ + Ctrl سيعرض برنامج الفوتوشوب جميع القنوات RGB 

إذا فتحت البرنامج 
انقر بالفأرة على سطح البرنامج الفارغ نقراً مزدوجاً فيظهر OPEN 
انقر بالفأرة على سطح البرنامج الفارغ نقراً مزدوجاً + ctril فيظهر ملف جديد 
انقر بالفأرة على سطح البرنامج الفارغ نقراً مزدوجاً+ ATL فيظهر OPEN AS 
إن أردت أن تعمل خط مستقيم أضغط فقط على Shift مع الرسم . 

- أن أردت عمل منحنيات أستخدم الباث Paths . 
اضغط على زر الجدولة 
tab 
لتخفي إطارات الأدوات مؤقتا لترى نتيجة تصميمك وقم بالضغط عليه مرة أخرى لتعود 
ويمكن أن تخفي جميع اللوحات ما عدا لوحة الأدوات tool بواسطة الضغط مع Tab + Shift 


مفتاح Ctrl+N فتح ملف جديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+O فتح ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+Alt+O فتح باسم 
مفتاح Ctrl+w اقفال ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+S حفظ ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+s حفظ ملف باسم 
مفتاح Ctrl+Alt+S حفظ نسخة من ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+P اعداد الصفحة 
مفتاح Ctrl+P طباعة 






*قائمة Edit* ​مفتاح Ctrl+Z الغاء اخر عملية 
مفتاح Ctrl+X قص 
مفتاح Ctrl+c نسخ 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+C نسخ مجمع 
مفتاح Ctrl+V لصق 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+V لصق في الداخل 



 

*قائمة View* ​مفتاح ++Ctrl تكبير 
مفتاح -+Ctrl تصغير 
مفتاح Ctrl+0 مناسب للشاشة 
مفتاح Ctrl+Alt+O النقاط الحالية 
مفتاح Ctrl+H اظهار / اخفاء الحدود 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+H اظهار / اخفاء التخطيطات 
مفتاح Ctrl+R اظهار / اخفاء المساطر 
مفتاح ;+Ctrl اظهار / اخفاء الدلائل 
مفتاح ;+Ctrl+Shift جذب الى الدلائل 
مفتاح ;+CTRL+Alt تأمين الدلائل 
مفتاح "+Ctrl اظهار / اخفاء الشبكة 
مفتاح "+Ctrl+Shift احياء الشبكة 

*



*

*قائمة Image/Adjust* 
مفتاح Ctrl+L مستويات 
مفتاح Ctrl+hift+L المستويات التلقائية 
مفتاح Ctrl+M خطوط بيانية 
مفتاح Ctrl+B ميزان الألوان 
مفتاح Ctrl+U صبغة واشباع 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+U الغاء الاشباع 
مفتاح Ctrl+I عكس 

*



*

*قائمة Layer* 
مفتاح Ctrl+G تجميع مع السابق 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+g ازالة التجميع 
مفتاح Ctrl+E دمج الى الأسفل 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+e دمج مرئي 







*قائمة Select* 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+A تحديد الكل 
مفتاح Ctrl+D الغاء التحديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+D استعادة التحديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+I عكس التحديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+D حد متدرج 
ctrl+f لتطبيق أخر فلتر 
ctrl+shift+f لتطبيق أخر فلتر لكن مع الإختيارات قبل التطبيق 
ctrl+u لتغير الألوان والتوهج للصور والتصميم ككل ... 
ctrl+i لعكس اللون الموجود ... 
ctrl+b للتحكم في ألوان الصور .. 
ctrl+l للتحكم في مستوى وضوح الصور ... 
ctrl+t لتغير في أحجام الشكل أو النص .. 
مفتاح Ctrl+T يظهر لك نقاط تحجيم الكائنات (للتكبير أو التصغير) 
مفتاح Ctrl+U يظهر لك قائمة تغير الألوان . 
مفتاح Ctrl+B يظهر لك قائمة تغير الألوان ولكن بدقة تغير كل لون لحدة . 
مفتاح Ctrl+M يظهر لك وضوح الصور والتحكم فيها 
مفتاح Ctrl+L يغير في درجات نصوع وغمقان الصورة .. 
مفتاح Ctrl+Y يظهر لك ألوان CYMK على الرسمة . 
مفتاح Ctrl+E لتطبيق طبقة على الأخرى 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+E لتطبيق جميع الطبقات على بعض. 
مفتاح Ctrl+O لفتح ملف . 
مفتاح Ctrl+N لفتح ملف جديد . 
مفتاح F7 لإظهار قائمة الطبقات 
مفتاح F5 لإظهار قائمة الريش . 
مفتاح Ctrl+r لإظهار المسطرة . 
مفتاح Ctrl+Z للتراجع







لتحريك التحديد من موضع لأخر : اختيار احدى اداة التحديد والنقر داخل منطقة التحديد ثم التحريك 
لنسخ الجزء المحدد : الضغط بالفارة مع التحريك +Ctrl+Alt 
لنقل الجزء المحدد : الضغط بالفارة مع التحريك + Ctrl 
لتوسيع التحديد أو اضافة تحديد : اختيار احدى أداة التحديد والنقر داخل منطقة التحديد مع التحريك +Shift 
للحذف من التحديد : اختيار احدى اداة التحديد وتحديدالجزء المراد حذفه +Alt 
تعويم تحديد في موضعه: Ctrl+Alt+مفتاح السهم الصاعد ثم مفتاح السهم النازل 

لصق صورة في تحديد : Ctrl+Shift+V 

لصق صورة خلف تحديد : Ctrl+Shift+Alt+V 

نسخ التحديد الى طبقة جديدة : Ctrl+j 








بعض اللوحات مثل لوحة أختيارات Levels والموجودة في القائمة Image ثم Adjust ثم Levels - هذه اللوحة مهمة جدا لمستخدمي برنامج فوتوشوب - لا تستطيع حفظ التغييرات التي تعملها عليها أن أردت أن تطبق نفس التغييرات على العمل مرة أخرى مما يضيع الجهد والوقت ! 
توجد طريقة تجعلك تستعمل أخر تغيير عملته على اللوحة وهو أن تضغط على مفتاح ALT بينما أنت تضغط على قائمة Image ثم Adjust ثم Levels ستجد أن التغييرات التي عملتها موجودة فتطبقها مرة أخرى . وأختصار لوحة Levels هي Ctrl + L وإذا أضفت ALT أي أنك ستضغط على Ctrl + Alt + L لتختصر الذهاب إلى القائمة ثم Image ثم Adjust ثم Levels

عندما تكون أداة التحريك Move Tool هي المستخدمة وعندك كثير من اللير ضع الفارة على الرسمة أضغط على الزر ( المفتاح ) Shift وزر الفارة الأيمن ستظهر لك قائمة بجميع اللير الموجودة لديك لتختار منها الذي تريد تحريكه وأذا أخترت اللير وأردت أن تحرك اللير بمقدار 10 حركات ( Pixle ) أضغط عل الزر ( مفتاح ) Ctrl مع الأسهم الموجودة في لوحة المفاتيح لتسريع الحركة ستجد أن اللير يقفز بعدد 10 حركةPixle 

اداة ختم الأشكال Pattern Stamp Tool 
للوصول الى هذه الأداة اضغط الحرف S ثم اضغط Shift باستمرار ثم اضغط الحرف S مرة اخرى ،،، أو اضغط بالماوس على المثلث الصغير الموجود في ايقونة اداة الختم سوف تظهر اداة ختم اخرى قاعدتها مضللة . 
بواسطة هذه الأداة تستطيع ان تكرر شكل أو نقشاَ ما لتملاء به أي صورة أو أي خلفية تريد ولعمل ذلك اتبع مايلي : 
1- افتح الصورة التي تريد نقل الشكل اوالنقش منها . 
2- حدد الشكل المطلوب بواسطة اداة التحديد المستطيل . 
3- من قائمة Edit اختر Define Pattern 
4- افتح الصورة التي تريد نقل الشكل او النقش اليها . 
5- اختر الأداة Pattern Stamp Tool وقم بتكرار النقش حسبما ترغب . 


أذا أردت تكبير الرسم قليلا من غير ما تدخل في Image Size أقرأ ما يلي : 

1 - أختر أداة Corp أو أضغط على زر C 
2 - أضغط على الزر Ctrl مع علامة الزائد + لتصغير الرسم بالنسبة إلى ساحة الرسم مرة أو مرتين 
3 - اعمل تحديد لكل الرسم ستجد أن التحديد له عدد 8 مربعات 
4 - الأن أعمل على تمديد المربعات إلى أن تصل إلى الحجم المراد تكبير الرسم إليه 
5 - الأن أضغط على Enter في لوحة المفاتيح 
6 - ستجد أن الصورة كبرت -- والجزء الذي تم تكبيره صبغ بلون الخلفية 
هل فكرت يوما أن تحدد من الرسم بمقدار النصف أو الربع او 10 % أو أي قيمة تكون بالنسبة المئوية لأنك لا تحب أن تحسب طول وعرض الرسم لتختار منه مقطع أو تقتص منه حجم معين بقيمة معينه ؟ 
أقرا الآتي : 
1 - في لوحة Info ( تجدها في قائمة Window ثم Show Info ) تجد أربع خانات في اللوحة يهمنا منها الجزء الأيمن من الأسفل . 
2 - أضغط على السهم الأسود الموجود في أعلا اليمين من اللوحة ثم أختر من القائمPalette Options 
3 - ستظهر لك لوحة Info Options يهمنا منها Mouse Coordinates 
4 - أختر من القائمة Precent ثم Ok 
5 - ستلاحظ أن المسطرة تغيرت إلى النسبة المئوية -- أذا لا توجد المسطرة أضغط Ctrl + R 
6 - الآن حدد من الرسم ما تريد ,انظر إلى لوحة Info سترى أن الأرقام تتحدث بالنسبة المئوية ( وقد تستعين بـ Guides والمسطرة لتحديد الأرقام بدقة أكثر ) .


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يوليو 2012)

*ملحوظة *
*كل هذه الاختصارات يمكن تطبيقها على جميع اصدارات الفوتوشوب ولكن ممكن بعض الاصدارات ترفض بعضها وتقبل البعض الاخر*

*وللتجربة افتح الفوتوشوب وابدء التجربة وحده وحده*

*وللعلم بعض الاختصارات تتطلب وجود تصميم وباكثر من لون وباكثر من لير حتى يتم تطبيق الاختصار عليها *

*وشكرا *​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يوليو 2012)

شكر ليك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 يوليو 2012)

*
فين باقى الأعضاء 
فين كريس و سمعان ويسطس
وكريمة وفبرونيا وهيلانة :spor2:

**أنا حاسة إن الدورة دى للأخ سمير لوحدة *


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

انا قررت 

قررت

قررت

قررت
\
\
\
\
\
\
أرجع لدورة الفتشووووووووووووب تاااااااااااانى بنعمة ربنا


----------



## النهيسى (24 يوليو 2012)

رغم حبى للفتو شوب
وكان نفسى تابع معاك
لا أن النت عندى ضعيف جدا
فقد حولت من قبل

*لكن هنا أسجل أعجابى بمجهود
*
الرب يباركك​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انا قررت
> 
> قررت
> 
> ...



قرر زى ما إنتا عايز 

المهم 
هل إدراة الدورة الألومبية هتقبل طلبك  أو لأ ؟؟؟؟
*ويا ريت تعرف إنك مرفوض من 5 سنوات *:spor2:


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> قرر زى ما إنتا عايز
> 
> المهم
> هل إدراة الدورة الألومبية هتقبل طلبك  أو لأ ؟؟؟؟
> *ويا ريت تعرف إنك مرفوض من 5 سنوات *:spor2:


ههههههههه اوكى


----------



## Bent el Massih (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*UP

فينكم ؟؟!!!!! :thnk0001:
حتكملو لينا الدورة؟  :smi420:​*


----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)

فينكم يا جدعان
عازين نكمل الدورة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب ربنا يدينا ويديكم طول العمر بقى
الواحد نسى أصلا إن فيه دورة
*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
ازيك يا سمعة
هتطلعلك بقى
اختنا الملكة
هيلانة تقولك نسيت
تاكل نسيت تشرب
نسيت تنام
وفى الاخرررررررررر
تقولك مطررررررررررررررررود
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ازيك يا سمعة
> هتطلعلك بقى
> اختنا الملكة
> ...



*الملكة هيلانة دى اختى الكبيرة فحتى لو قالت كده مش هعاقبها*
:59:


----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الملكة هيلانة دى اختى الكبيرة فحتى لو قالت كده مش هعاقبها*
> :59:


ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
اممممممممم
واضح انهااخت فعلان
ههههههه
بص كدا يا برنس
انا ممكن اعلمكم الفوتوشوب
على فكرة انا مستعد للانحراف بس 
انامش لقى اللى واجهنى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الدورة موقوفة بسبب غياب اخونا الغالى *بداية العمر* ... ربنا يفك اسرة ويرجع بالسلامة

وانشاء الله اول ما يرجع وينتظم فى الدخول اكيد هيكون فى تكملة للدورة
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الدورة موقوفة بسبب غياب اخونا الغالى *بداية العمر* ... ربنا يفك اسرة ويرجع بالسلامة
> 
> وانشاء الله اول ما يرجع وينتظم فى الدخول اكيد هيكون فى تكملة للدورة
> ​



*ربنا يكون معاه ويرتب له كل اموره ويرجعه للمنتدى ...آمين​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع 

المعلومات دى كان طلبها اخونا الحبيب سمير الشاعر

ومدام هى معلومات فى الفوتوشوب يبق ملهاش موضوع غير هنا

طريقة تغير الخطوط فى الكتابة


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

فين ايام دورة الفوتوشوب

أعضاء الدوره يريدون عودتها مرة أخرى
​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك اخى الحبيب كوبتك ملحوظ
انااستخدم فوتوشوب عربى  ليس انجلش
صعب عليا اتعلم الفوتوشوب انجلش


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى كوبتك
بعض الخطوط لاتتغير وانظر
ماذا فعلت
فى هذةالصورة




ايضا 
القائمةالتى قولت عليها 
فىاختيار نوع الخط كما ذكرت
لاتغير الخط كمافى صورةالعذارء 
اللى فوق دى وهذة هى القائمة




اما هذة القائمة التالية
انت تعرفها اعمل بيها فقط
مثل تصميماتى السابقة




اخى الحبيب وكوبتك اوفرى
وهذة صورة اخرة
فى تغير حجم الخطوايضا بها خطوط لاتعمل




اريدتغير الكلام مثلا
اسمك المكتوب على اى تصميم
خاص بى حضرتك
اتمنى انك فهمتنى اخى الحبيب


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مثلا الكلام المكتوب 
بى الانجلش فى 
توقيعك 
وايضا اسمك المكتوب 
فى الصورة
هذا ما اريد ان اتعلمهوة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> ايضا
> القائمةالتى قولت عليها
> فىاختيار نوع الخط كما ذكرت
> لاتغير الخط كمافى صورةالعذارء
> اللى فوق دى وهذة هى القائمة


 
*دى الصورة اللى انت حطتها والموجودة عندك فى البرنامج *


*وده الشرح الكامل ليها*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب شوف كدااخى الحبيب 
وقلى رايك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> طيب شوف كدااخى الحبيب
> وقلى رايك


 



ممتاز  برافوا عليك بجد 

فكرة تانية 

علم على كل سطر وغير الخط يكون مختلف عن السطور الاخرى

وكمان غير لون توقيعك ميكونش نفس لون الكلام


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ممتاز  برافوا عليك بجد
> 
> فكرة تانية
> 
> ...


اوك 
اخى شوفك دا وقلى رايك 
وانظر على الخط والكلامات جيدا


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ممتاز برافوا عليك


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ممتاز برافوا عليك


اشكرك اخى الحبيب
بفضل صلاواتك
الاول مكنتش اعرف اعمل شى
خالص
اخى بقولك ازاى اعمل توقيع لى اسمى زى توقيعك كدا لوفيةاشكال اخرة غيرتوقيع اوووووووك
لعلا وعسا اعمل التصميم الرابع لية


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد ما تكتب اسمك وتغير الخط وتحدد كل المواصفات

علم على اسمك ومن المربعات الغصيرة اللى بتظهر حول الكلام  حركها بالموس مع الضغط على Ctrl هتغير اتجاهات الكلمة بالميل ... وعلى حسب اى مربع انت بتحرك منه

وفى كمان من قائمة Edit تختار Transform  تختار Worp

هتظهر قائمة فيها اشكال كتير ممكن تختار اى شكل للكلمة وكمان ممكن تعدل عليها


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> بعد ما تكتب اسمك وتغير الخط وتحدد كل المواصفات
> 
> علم على اسمك ومن المربعات الغصيرة اللى بتظهر حول الكلام  حركها بالموس مع الضغط على Ctrl هتغير اتجاهات الكلمة بالميل ... وعلى حسب اى مربع انت بتحرك منه
> 
> ...


نص الكلمة دا فهمتو لكن ممكن شرح بالصور
معلش معلش اخى الحبيب  تعبتك بجدانااسف


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> وفى كمان من قائمة Edit تختار Transform  تختار
> Worp


لقت قايمة Edit
ولقت Transform
وكلمة 
Worp
مش لقيها خالص


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

كلمة 
Worp
مش لقيها خالص
مش موجودة فى القائمة


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شوف كدا
ااستاذى الحبيب


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> شوف كدا
> ااستاذى الحبيب





الله ينور عليك


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الله ينور عليك


كدا تمام ولا فى شى تانى
على فكرة انااستخدمت اسمى تغير شكلو
من قائمة تانية غي اللى حضرتك قولتلى عليها


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو
حل مشكلة دى معايا فى البرنامج

http://download.mrkzy.com/e/0712_md_13496165241.gif

http://download.mrkzy.com/e/0712_md_13496165242.gif


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه هى المشكلة مش فاهم من الصور

الصوره الاولى بتقول : عمل ملف جديد

والصورة الثانية بتقول : ملف جديد بخلفية سودة


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا 
مش عارف اصغر
حجم الصورة
ثانيا اجىاكتب اى شى على الخلفية
تظهرلى لون الخلفية
احمرمعرفش ازاى


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا : غير كملة Pixels  الى  Cm  علشان يكون مقاس الصورة بالسنتيمتر وعلشان تعرف الطول والعرض بالتحديد

وحاول تخلى 72 اكتر شوية ... يعنى لا يقل عن 100 فيما فوق علشان الصورة تكون اكثر وضوح








ثانيا لون الكتابة هو اللون الاحمر اللى موجود فى المربع اللى فى الصورة دى
علم على الكلام وغير اللون هيتغير لون الكتابة 
او غير لون الكتابة قبل ما تكتب ... هينفع برضة


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اوك جارى التجربة 
استنينى اوعى تمشى


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)

المشكلة اتحلت
شكران اخى الحبيب
اطلب تصميم اعمهولك هدية


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى كوبتك اعطينى رايك
وربنا يسترها
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اخى كوبتك اعطينى رايك
> وربنا يسترها
> هههههههههههههههه


 
ايه الشغل العالى ده ... ممتاز​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>


 
ممتاز ... حاول تخلى ديما توقيعك يكون بحجم اصغر من كده شوية
وحاول كمان يكون على جنب مش فى وسط التصميم


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

اوكحاضر 
اخى بس ليا ممكن طلب 
ازاى احط صورة 
اووجة للسيد المسيح 
على اى خلفيةمما رايت انت  ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اوكحاضر ​
> اخى بس ليا ممكن طلب
> ازاى احط صورة
> اووجة للسيد المسيح
> على اى خلفيةمما رايت انت  ​


 
1- افتح التصميم اللى عن عاوز تشتغل عليه
2- افتح صورة وجة المسيح المراد نقلها للتصمي
    بحيث يكون كل واحد على حدى فى اطار منفصل 
3- امسك صورة وجة المسيح بالموس وانقها الى التصميم
4- تحكم فى حجمها من المربعات الصغيرة الموجودة حول الصورة نفسها


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> 1- افتح التصميم اللى عن عاوز تشتغل عليه
> 2- افتح صورة وجة المسيح المراد نقلها للتصمي
> بحيث يكون كل واحد على حدى فى اطار منفصل
> 3- امسك صورة وجة المسيح بالموس وانقها الى التصميم
> 4- تحكم فى حجمها من المربعات الصغيرة الموجودة حول الصورة نفسها


عملت كدااستاذى الحبيب
وبرضومفيش  فايدة
حددت حجم الوجة اللى انا عاوزةعلشان احطوفى التصميم وبرضو نفس الحكاية


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> عملت كدااستاذى الحبيب
> وبرضومفيش  فايدة
> حددت حجم الوجة اللى انا عاوزةعلشان احطوفى التصميم وبرضو نفس الحكاية


 
انت بتحدد جزء من الصورة ولا بتاخد الصورة كلها


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> انت بتحدد جزء من الصورة ولا بتاخد الصورة كلها


جزء من الصورةيا استاذى
مثلا لوالصورةكاملة
هاخدمنها مثلا وجة السيدالمسيح فقط
وباجى احددعليهاوعلشان احطهافى التصميم
مش بترد تتحط فى ا لتصميم
على رغم اظهار علامات التحديد


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> جزء من الصورةيا استاذى
> مثلا لوالصورةكاملة
> هاخدمنها مثلا وجة السيدالمسيح فقط
> وباجى احددعليهاوعلشان احطهافى التصميم
> ...


 
حضر هقولك تعملها ازاى

بس انا عاوز اعرف الصورة اللى بتاخد منها الوجة بس بتنزل فى الفوتوشوب باسم ايه

Index  او  background


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

او   background  Index
انا بحدد على الحجم اللى انا عوزة
علشان احطوفى التصميم
ومش بيرد ينتقل 
بمعنى اصح
عند تحديد الجزء المطلوب
امسك بالموس الجزى المحدد
كى اضعة فى التصيميم
ومش بعرف احط فى التصميم


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الصورة اللى بتحدد جزء منها بيكون اسمها ايه فى الفوتوشوب 
background 
ولا 
Index


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

معرفش نوعها
اية ادى صورة لما جيت 
احدد على الوجةومرديش
بعد التحديد مقدرتش احطها
فىالتصميم
طيب ممكن تعملى شرح ازاى احددالوجة
 واحطوفى التصميم جايزتيجى معايا
وادى صورة


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

وادى صورة اخرة للتوضيح اخى
الحبيب انظر فوق كلمةيايسوع بناديلك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*الشرح بالكتابة باللون الاصفر *








وديما احفظ الصورة بصيغة JPG


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شوف كدا اخى الحبيب
انا كدا ماشى صح ولا غلط


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

تمام صح كده


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تمام صح كده


مع ابوسمرة
شوبيك لوبيك اطلب تصميم
وهتلاقى بين ايديك
وقدام عينك


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم تانى 
شوفه كدا يا استاذى


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه الشغل الكبير ده​ 
الواحد بيعمل تصميم واحد فى اليوم وساعات كل يومين .. عقبال ما يقدر يلم الشكل فى دماغة​ 
وانت مشاء الله تصميم كل نص ساعة ... ده مش حدس ​ 
الله اكبر عليك ​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ايه الشغل الكبير ده​ صدقنى الخير والبركة فيك يا استاذى
> الفضل يرجعلك يا استاذى الحبيب
> ​ الواحد بيعمل تصميم واحد فى اليوم وساعات كل يومين .. عقبال ما يقدر يلم الشكل فى دماغة​ ربنا يكون فى عونك
> ​ وانت مشاء الله تصميم كل نص ساعة ... ده مش حدس ​ طبعن طبعن لدرجة انى ان شالله
> ...


صدقينى انت الخير والبركةيا استاذى الحبيب
انا مجيش حاجة جنبك انت وبدايةالعمر
مجيش جنبكم شى 
وبجد بجد اشكر تعب محبتك بجد مهما قولت :dntknw:مش هوافقيك
حقك 
بس ادعولك بالخيروالبركة ربنا يكون معاك :yaka::yaka:
​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم اخر من نوع خاص
رايك اخى الحبيب


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الله ينور عليك 

بص هقولك معلومة جديدة فى خطوات القص ودمج الصور

كبر الرقم اللى عليه السهم الاصفر من 2 الى 50 .... 
جرب اكتر من رقم علشان تعرف الفرق وتعرف بيعمل ايه

هتلاقى اطرف الصورة المقصوصة بتتلاشى يعنى خفيفة ملهاش حروف محدده

بس لازم يكون فى خلفية للصورة اللى بتدمجها


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

هيكون شكلها كده


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الله ينور عليك
> 
> بص هقولك معلومة جديدة فى خطوات القص ودمج الصور
> 
> ...


حاضر عيونى جارى التجربة يا استاذى الحبيب
وربنا يباركك تعبتك بجدمعايا 
بجد سامحنى


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هيكون شكلها كده



ازاى بقى اعملها 
ثانيا  جوانب الصورة لونها ابيض
مش عايز الجوانب دى ازاى اشيلها بالمرة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ازاى بقى اعملها
> ثانيا  جوانب الصورة لونها ابيض
> مش عايز الجوانب دى ازاى اشيلها بالمرة


 
تعملها زى ما شرحتلك فى الصورة اللى فاتت 

وكمان قولتلك تعمل للتصميم خلفية ... او صورة 

وبكده الجزء الابيض من اطرف الصورة هياخد لون الخلفية او الصورة

هعملك مثال


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مثال لدمج الصور  :

شوف حروف الصورة اخدت لون اللخلفية وبق شكلها احسن ان تكون حروف حادة 

وفيها جزء من الاحترافية


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تعملها زى ما شرحتلك فى الصورة اللى فاتت
> 
> وكمان قولتلك تعمل للتصميم خلفية ... او صورة
> 
> ...


ياريت بجد لانى حاسس انى تايهة 
فى البرنامج ومش  عارف انا طبقت انهى درس


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

طبق براحة واشوفك بكرة لان انا هنزل من الشغل واكيد مش هقعد على الكمبيوتر لما اروح لانى اتخنقت منه بسبب الشغل

اشوفك بكرة​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> طبق براحة واشوفك بكرة لان انا هنزل من الشغل واكيد مش هقعد على الكمبيوتر لما اروح لانى اتخنقت منه بسبب الشغل
> 
> اشوفك بكرة​


ماشى اوك استاذى الحبيب
معلش قبلماتقفل
قولى ازاى ادمج صورةزى اللى عملتها
اطبق عليها واحدة بواحدة لانى معلش 
عارف ازاى دمجت حضرتك


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع موضوع جميل 
متابع .....


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههه
عملت التطبيق
وباظ منى 
وبعدكدانسيت ازاى اعملو
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عايز خطوط جديد غير اللى 
كل شويةاعمل بيها تصميم
دى  
هو انااللى بعملو
خلاص اصبح ممل بنسبة ليا
كل اللى تنسيق الخط 
وقص الصور
والكتابة على الصور
ادى اللى بعملو لاانقص ولاازيد
وحاسس انى مليت مفيش جديد
نفس الخطوط اللى بكتب بيها 
على الصور 
وقص الصور وتنسيق الكلام 
فقط مش اكترمن كدا​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> عايز خطوط جديد غير اللى
> كل شويةاعمل بيها تصميم
> دى
> هو انااللى بعملو
> ...



عربي ام انجليزي  ؟!


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> عربي ام انجليزي  ؟!


البرنامج لغة انجليزى
اللى بتستخدمو


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> البرنامج لغة انجليزى
> اللى بتستخدمو



  انا عارف لكن هل تكتب اللغة العربية ؟ هل يدعم اللغة العربية حتى اضع لك خطوط لغة عربية 
او ممكن ارفع لك خطوط مشكلة عربي وانجليزي


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> انا عارف لكن هل تكتب اللغة العربية ؟ هل يدعم اللغة العربية حتى اضع لك خطوط لغة عربية
> او ممكن ارفع لك خطوط مشكلة عربي وانجليزي


ايوة بيدعم اللغةالعربية 
زى ماحضرتك
شوفت فى التصميم بتاعى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ايوة بيدعم اللغةالعربية
> زى ماحضرتك
> شوفت فى التصميم بتاعى



ثواني ويكون لديك مجموعة خطوط عربية وانجليزية غاية فى الجمال


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> ثواني ويكون لديك مجموعة خطوط عربية وانجليزية غاية فى الجمال


المشكلةيااخى انى تايهة
فى الفوتوشوب
مش عارف اعمل اية
زى ما ذكرت فى المشاركةاللى فاتت
مش بعرف غير اعمل
اكتب على الصور 
اقص الصور وتغير الخطوط 
ونفس الخطوط مفيش غيرها


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> المشكلةيااخى انى تايهة
> فى الفوتوشوب
> مش عارف اعمل اية
> زى ما ذكرت فى المشاركةاللى فاتت
> ...




اطلب اى طلب وانا تحت امرك الان ارفع لك الخطوط وبعدها ان كان لديك سؤال قم بسؤالة وساقوم باجابتك


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> اطلب اى طلب وانا تحت امرك الان ارفع لك الخطوط وبعدها ان كان لديك سؤال قم بسؤالة وساقوم باجابتك


اوك اخى الحبيب
ارفعلى الخطوط
وسؤالى الاول ازاى استخدم
الخطوط دى
اوبمعنى اصح ازاى اددخالها  فى الفوتوشوب
علشان استخدمها ياريت تشرحلى طريقةوضعها
فى االبرنامج واستخدمها


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اوك اخى الحبيب
> ارفعلى الخطوط
> وسؤالى الاول ازاى استخدم
> الخطوط دى
> ...





ها هي الخطوط وطريقة وضع الخطوط ساقوم بعمل شرح لك الان بعد دقائق انتظرني  
*
اضغط على كلمة الخطوط وستتوجه الى الرابط وهو على الميديا فاير *


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> ها هي الخطوط وطريقة وضع الخطوط ساقوم بعمل شرح لك الان بعد دقائق انتظرني
> *
> اضغط على كلمة الخطوط وستتوجه الى الرابط وهو على الميديا فاير *


اشكرك بجدمن كل قلبى 
بجد ربنا يباركك
ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

حملت الخطوط بس مستنى الشرح
ازاى استخدم الخطوط تييييييييى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اشكرك بجدمن كل قلبى
> بجد ربنا يباركك
> ويفرح قلبك



العفو انا تحت امرك 
هل انتهيت من تحميل الخطوط ؟


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> العفو انا تحت امرك
> هل انتهيت من تحميل الخطوط ؟


اليووووووو حملتها بس ازاى استخدمها​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اليووووووو حملتها بس ازاى استخدمها​




هذا شرح لطريقة وضع الخطوط فى الفوتوشوب مقدم خصياصا لك  
[YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1d61vb0yP4&feature=youtu.be
[/YOUTUBE]
تحياتي ...


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1d61vb0yP4&feature=youtu.be
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الشرح


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الحبيب الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جارى التجربة اخى الحبيب


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> جارى التجربة اخى الحبيب



منتظر ردك ....


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد  ما تم التحميل للخطوط
وجهوتلك المشكلة
اولا فى كنترول بانل
ثانية فى كلمة فويست
ثالثا رسالةاكس حمرا
ومكتوب كلام انجلش 
كم موضوع بالصور التالية


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

انا مش فاهم ... 
انت عاوز تحط الفونتات فى برنامج الفوتوشوب بس 
ولا فى حاجة تانى​


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> انا مش فاهم ...
> انت عاوز تحط الفونتات فى برنامج الفوتوشوب بس
> ولا فى حاجة تانى​


اولا يعنى اية  الفونتات
ثانيا المقصود بالصور
اولا انا طلبت
خطوط جديدة غير اللى بعمل بيها دى كل شوية
وجبهلى الاستاذى  اللى اسمو ما هى الحقيقة
وحملتها وعلشان استخدمها
رايح هوشرحلى بالفيديو
ازاى استخدمها وبعدين 
معرفتاش كم موضوح بالفيديو هونا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1d61vb0yP4&feature=youtu.be
وصورت المشكلةاللى ظهرتلى​


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

وفى انتظار رد اخونا ماهى الحقيقة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

فونتات : هى الخطوط 

تضيف فونتان (خطوط) يعنى تحط خطوط اشكلها جديدة فى الفوتوشوب 

يعنى الفوتوشوب بينزل معاه تقريبا 50 - 60 خط . انت ممكن تضيف ليه كمية توصل 1000 خط .

وفى اشكال كتير وجميلة لهذه الخطوط ​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيبى انت كاتب *
*fots* 
*وهي *
fonts


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

عندك خطوط عاوز تضفها :

حدد الخطوط اللى عاوز تضفها عن طريق Ctrl + A 
وبعدين اعمل لهم كوبى Copy عن طريق Ctrl + C 
ادخل على C 
وبعدين على الـ Windows 
وبعدين على Fonts
اعمل ليهم لصق Peste عن طريق Ctrl + V
هينزلو على طول 

افتح الفوتوشوب هتظهر الخطوط الجديدة فى قائمة الخطوط


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*محاولة  شرح  لسمير عن كيفيه القص وتركيب الصور في اخرى*


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*ارجو ان يكون الشرح ساهل عليك
وطبعا هناك طرق اخرى لكن جرب دي حتى تتعلمها   ​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ارجو ان يكون الشرح ساهل عليك​*
> 
> *وطبعا هناك طرق اخرى لكن جرب دي حتى تتعلمها *​


شرح رائع بنت المسيح انا كمان استفدت منه مش سمير بس ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> شرح رائع بنت المسيح انا كمان استفدت منه مش سمير بس ​



*ميرسي ليك جدا اخي على التشجيع
كل ده بفضلكم انت وبداية
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكركم بجداااااا
لى تعب محبتكم
بنسبة لى بنت المسيح
جارى التطبيق 
بنسبةللخطوط
جارىالتطبيق ربنا يسهلها


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

سورى النور قطع عندنا  فى البيت
ومعرفتش اكلمكم سامحونى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا منتظرك من بدري*


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> *انا منتظرك من بدري*


معلش النورقطع عندى
اشتغلت كلمة فونيست
اللى حضرتك قولتى عليها


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب تمام شوف بقى الخطوط اشتغلت ولا لا بعد ما تحطهم فى فولدر فاونتس


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> سورى النور قطع عندنا فى البيت
> ومعرفتش اكلمكم سامحونى


 
الدرس القادم هنعلمك تعمل الاضائه بالفوتوشوب هههههه
علشان تستخدمها لما النور يقطع


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> طيب تمام شوف بقى الخطوط اشتغلت ولا لا بعد ما تحطهم فى فولدر فاونتس


اضافت الخطوط ولكن مازالت لااعرف اين مكانها
بالفوتوشوب


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اضافت الخطوط ولكن مازالت لااعرف اين مكانها
> بالفوتوشوب



دا شرح للتركب ولتغير الخطوط ومكانهم


الشرح


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذى الحبيب 

اسم ونوع الخط وحجمة وكل ما يخص الخطوط فى هذه الصورة







http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204922&page=111


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204922&page=109





> سلام المسيح للجميع
> 
> المعلومات دى كان طلبها اخونا الحبيب سمير الشاعر
> 
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا ستار 

سمير بقا ممتاز فى الفوتو....... زى بالظبط


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخى كوبتك
وشكراخى سامى 
اناحاولت كتير
اتعلم الفوتوشوب
سامحونى بجدااااااا
ومعرفتش اتعلمو بجداا
سامحونى


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

القائمة دى غير موجودة عندى استاذى
كوبتك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> شكرا اخى كوبتك
> وشكراخى سامى
> اناحاولت كتير
> اتعلم الفوتوشوب
> ...




لية بس كدة 
صدقنى إنتا بقيت كويس بأمانة 

وبعدين مش من أول مرة كدة تزهق 
لازم تحاول مرة وإتنين وعشرة


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لية بس كدة
> صدقنى إنتا بقيت كويس بأمانة
> 
> وبعدين مش من أول مرة كدة تزهق
> لازم تحاول مرة وإتنين وعشرة


اناحاولت كتير
اتعلم الفوتوشوب ومعرفتش 
سوؤ عربى اوانجلش
ومقدرش اتعب  اخواتى هنا
فى الدورة وراهم مشاغل
فمقدرش ازعجهم


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الدرس القادم هنعلمك تعمل الاضائه بالفوتوشوب هههههه
> علشان تستخدمها لما النور يقطع


دا  على اساس انى هلبس
شبشب بينور  فى وشى
ولااية ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

يا حلاوة  يا جدعان
اسمى سمير الشاعر
اصبح متحول وبقى بسم الله
فى الفوتوشوب على صورة ام النور


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*photoshop cs6*​*لتحميل اخر اصدار من الفوتوشوب حمل هذة الروابط​ *


*الرابط الاول 

الجزء الثانى 

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس 

الجزء السادس

الجزء السابع والاخير

*
*

يتبع طريقة تسطيب الفوتوشوب....... *​


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا استاذى سامى 
وجارى التحميل​


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم جديد ليا
وبى كلماتى كمان


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تصميم جديد ليا
> وبى كلماتى كمان



جامد جدا جدا جدا الكلام دا بجد انت شاعر جميل


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> جامد جدا جدا جدا الكلام دا بجد انت شاعر جميل


اشكرك يا كبير الفضل يرجع ليك
كلة منك  يا عمنا  انت محدش قدك
اطلب تصميم وعيونك يكون بين ايدك
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اشكرك يا كبير الفضل يرجع ليك
> كلة منك  يا عمنا  انت محدش قدك
> اطلب تصميم وعيونك يكون بين ايدك
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه



ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## Samir poet (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> ربنا يخليك ليا


:ranting::ranting:


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

هو التطبيق حلو اختى بنت المسيح
بس انا طبقت دخلت فى بعضيها
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم جديد ليا ينفع
يكون خلفيةلى اى جهاز
قولولى رايكم


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

http://download.mrkzy.com/e/1412_md_13502232761.jpg


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم رائع يا سمير وينفع كمان يكون خلفية للجهاز 

استمر ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب لحدكدا تمام
انا كداطبقت انهى درس
علشان اطبق الدرس اللى بعدو


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> طيب لحدكدا تمام
> انا كداطبقت انهى درس
> علشان اطبق الدرس اللى بعدو


 
بصراحة انا مش فاكر كل درس كان بيتكلم عن ايه

ده تقريبا الثانى . حتى لو مش هو فا ابتدى انت من الثالث وهنمشى خطوه خطوة فى الدرس


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اوك حضرتك كدا كدا
شايف تصميماتى 
واكيد عارف انا بعمل ازاى التصميم
نخش بقى فى الدرس الثالث
بس امشى واحد بواحدة
منتظر رد حضرتك
ملحوظة اسم الدرس اية
ويا ترا صعب ولا سهل


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

التطبيق 
على درس اختنا 
بنت المسيح
كم طلبت وتم التطبيق
والله الموافق والمستعان
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يسترها
1






2





3


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

با ترا التطبيق حلو
ولاوحش


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*جميل جدا يا سمير وخاصة  الثاني كمل​*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسية ياامى
ايةالمطلوب فى الدرس التالتدا
علشان اطبقو
اومثلا ادونى تطبيق اعمل زيو 
بشكل مختلف


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ميرسية ياامى
> ايةالمطلوب فى الدرس التالتدا
> علشان اطبقو
> اومثلا ادونى تطبيق اعمل زيو
> بشكل مختلف



*اخي هل جربت الطريقه الاولى للقص ؟*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

تقريبا 
اعرف 3 طرق
وكما موضوح
فى جميع التصميمات ا بتاعى
خصوص اخر مشاركة
فى الدورة دى 
من فوق 
صورالعذارء


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ميرسية ياامى
> ايةالمطلوب فى الدرس التالتدا
> علشان اطبقو
> اومثلا ادونى تطبيق اعمل زيو
> بشكل مختلف



*بعد جهد وجدت الدرس الثالث لبداية العمر
فيه طريقة عمل ايطار للصور والكتابة بطريقة منحنية
هنا الدرس :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3136974&postcount=331

*ان كنت تعرف الطريقتين حننتقل للدرس الرابع*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يخليكى يا امى 
معلش بجد تعتبك معايا 
ربنا يباركك ويحميكى
معلش هومفيش شرح بالصور
ولا لازم انزل الدروس  الثالث


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

للاسف حملت احد الدروس
ولكن لايعمل الرابط


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*حمل الدرس ده
فيه شرح بالفيديو​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> للاسف حملت احد الدروس
> ولكن لايعمل الرابط



*الرابط شعال
حمل الاجزاء الثلاثة وحيفتح لك​*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

لازم احمل التلات الروابط
اووووووووك


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

احاول كتير
فى تطبيق هذا الدرس
حين ينتهى تنزيل الثلاثة روابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cznOWigpUc4


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

هو الدرس عبارة عن وضع اطار للصورة 
صح ولاغلط


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هو الدرس عبارة عن وضع اطار للصورة
> صح ولاغلط



مش عارفة 
شوف الفيديو وقولى


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مش عارفة
> شوف الفيديو وقولى


لالالالالالالا 
اللى فى الفيديو
اللى انا نزلتو يختلف عن درس بتاع بدايةالعمر


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> اللى فى الفيديو
> اللى انا نزلتو يختلف عن درس بتاع بدايةالعمر



إيه وجة الإختلاف بقا


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

درس بداية العمر
وهو يتكلم
عنوضع اطار للصورة وكيفية 
تغير شكل الاطار
وحاولت اطبقو ومعرفتش
سؤنص التطبيق عملتو
هههههههههههههههه
الفيديو الذى وضعتوانا
وهويتكلم عن كيفيةاخذ الصورة
بدون اخذ اى شى من باقى الصورة
وحاولت اطبقو ومعرفتش


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> درس بداية العمر
> وهو يتكلم
> عنوضع اطار للصورة وكيفية
> تغير شكل الاطار
> ...



مش فاهمة


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

اخونا بدايةالعمر
بيتكلم وبيشرح 
الدرس الثالث
تمام كدا


----------



## Jesus is the truth (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*ممكن اتابع معاكم ؟*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> *ممكن اتابع معاكم ؟*


 
هتابع معانا ازاى ... فى الحوار ولا فى التعليم

فى الحوار لو حد سئلك ابق رد 

فى التعلم الدروس فى الموضوع نزلها برحتك


----------



## Jesus is the truth (16 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هتابع معانا ازاى ... فى الحوار ولا فى التعليم
> 
> فى الحوار لو حد سئلك ابق رد
> 
> فى التعلم الدروس فى الموضوع نزلها برحتك



*طيب الاول صباح الخير 

متزقيش قوي كدا   
هاتابع فى الاتنين دروس وتعلم *


----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جارى التطبيق 
معلش اتخترت عليكم


----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم اخر ليا


----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم اخر ليا بخلفية جديدة
يارب يعجبكم



​


----------



## Samir poet (22 أكتوبر 2012)

فى انتظار ردكم


----------



## Samir poet (22 أكتوبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfoajJV3f0E&feature=youtu.be
حاولت اطبق الدرس داومعرفتش
بيتكلم عن دمج الصورة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfoajJV3f0E&feature=youtu.be
> حاولت اطبق الدرس داومعرفتش
> بيتكلم عن دمج الصورة


 
ده درس من دروس الدورة ورقم الدرس كام . ولا درس خارجى 
معلش اصل الشغل عندى مش بيفتح اليوتيوب


----------



## Samir poet (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ده درس من دروس الدورة ورقم الدرس كام . ولا درس خارجى
> معلش اصل الشغل عندى مش بيفتح اليوتيوب


درس خارجى بيتكلم عن دمج الصورة
من الاخ ماهى الحقيقة بعتهولى​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> درس خارجى بيتكلم عن دمج الصورة
> من الاخ ماهى الحقيقة بعتهولى​


 
تانى الاخ ده ؟؟؟؟  

المهم انا فى الشغل مقفول عليا اليوتيوب مش عارف اشوف الدرس علشان اقدر اشرحولك

ممكن تشوف حد يقدر يشوف الفيديو ويشرحلك


----------



## Samir poet (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تانى الاخ ده ؟؟؟؟
> 
> المهم انا فى الشغل مقفول عليا اليوتيوب مش عارف اشوف الدرس علشان اقدر اشرحولك
> 
> ممكن تشوف حد يقدر يشوف الفيديو ويشرحلك


عندنا دلوقتى 
اخونا بداية العمر
فاتح معرفش ازا كان هيقدرولا لالا
عمتا انت ممكن تقدر تبتعتلى شرح بالصور دمج الصورة
بدل ماانا كل شوية اقص فى  الصورة


----------



## Samir poet (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بعض تصميماتى الجديدة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*جميييييييييييييييل جدا ياسمورة
وفعلا انا كل مااشوف بلياتشو بحس ان وحشه حزين جداا
مع انه بيضحك الناس جداا

ربنا يباركك ياسموووووووورة
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يخليكى بجد
اختى الحبيبة
ميرسية على التشجيع
والتقييييييييييم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يباركم كلكم ويبارك مواهبكم ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس . 

​


----------



## Samir poet (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ربنا يباركم كلكم ويبارك مواهبكم ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس .
> 
> ​



طيب والله
انااسعدواحدانى القى مدرس
زيك يدرسلى الفوتوشوب
يا كبير 
انا بسببك عرفت حاجات
كتيرةفى الفوتوشوب
وجارى رفع تصميم اخر
جديددلوقتى


----------



## Samir poet (22 أكتوبر 2012)

فى انتظار ردكم


----------



## Samir poet (30 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (30 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

حلوى اوى يا سمير بجد رائع
استمر وربنا يبارك عمل يديك


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> حلوى اوى يا سمير بجد رائع
> استمر وربنا يبارك عمل يديك


اشكرك يا استازى الحبيب
ياريت اية الدرس القادم
اطبقو اظنانت عارف
تصميمات معمولةازاى 
نخش على الدرس القادم:mus25:
والا  :act19:
هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

طريق مسدود

سمير الشاعر


----------



## Bent el Massih (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*اخي سمير هنا الدرس الرابع 
تابعه وحاول تطبقه
( كيفية تمديد الكتابة)
حمل كل الاجزاء كي يفتح لك​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3146152&postcount=518​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد التحميل 
كيفيةاستخدم الكتابةدى


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2012)

فى انتظار ردكم


----------



## Samir poet (5 نوفمبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *اخي سمير هنا الدرس الرابع
> تابعه وحاول تطبقه
> ( كيفية تمديد الكتابة)
> حمل كل الاجزاء كي يفتح لك​*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3146152&postcount=518​


قصدك احمل الدروس الاربعةدول
غير كدا ازاى استخدم الكتابة تييييى
ياريت توضيح بالشرح كفيةاستخدمها


----------



## Bent el Massih (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> قصدك احمل الدروس الاربعةدول
> غير كدا ازاى استخدم الكتابة تييييى
> ياريت توضيح بالشرح كفيةاستخدمها



*اخي ده درس واحد مقسم الى اربعة اجزاء 
حمل الاجزاء الاربعة
وحاول تطبقه​*


----------



## Samir poet (11 نوفمبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *اخي ده درس واحد مقسم الى اربعة اجزاء
> حمل الاجزاء الاربعة
> وحاول تطبقه​*


غير قابل للتحميل
اويعنى التحميل لايكتمل
مش عارف لية


----------



## Samir poet (12 نوفمبر 2012)

فيييييينكم


----------



## Samir poet (12 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)

تكبير حرف الالف
وادى التطبيق على كلمة احبك
ومنتظر الاراء


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تكبير حرف الالف
> وادى التطبيق على كلمة احبك
> ومنتظر الاراء



*
تمام استمررررررر*


----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> *
> تمام استمررررررر*


التطبيق دا صعب اوووووى
بحاول اطبق على بقدر ما استطيع
درس صعب


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> التطبيق دا صعب اوووووى
> بحاول اطبق على بقدر ما استطيع
> درس صعب


*ربنا معاك دا سهل خالص مش عاوز غير ذكاء وخبرة *


----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> *ربنا معاك دا سهل خالص مش عاوز غير ذكاء وخبرة *


*ذكاء وخبرة
هنقول ماشى على كلمة
*
*ذكاء انما خبرة مش :yaka:مستريحلها *


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ذكاء وخبرة
> هنقول ماشى على كلمة
> *
> *ذكاء انما خبرة مش :yaka:مستريحلها *


هههههههه شد حيلك طيب وهاتبقى خبرة متخافش


----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> هههههههه شد حيلك طيب وهاتبقى خبرة متخافش


ازاى اشيل الخطوط البيضةدى
من الحرف


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ازاى اشيل الخطوط البيضةدى
> من الحرف



*دوس ctrl + D*


----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شوف كدا يا برنس


----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)

تطبيق مرة اخرة للدرس


----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع يا سمير انت وصلت لمستوى مميز بجد 

ننتظر منك المزيد من التقدم والتميز فى التصميمات


----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> رائع يا سمير انت وصلت لمستوى مميز بجد
> ماهو نفسى اعرف انا بطبق انهى درس
> لانى بعمل تصميمات وانامش عارف بطبق انهى درس
> متلخبط على الاخر
> ننتظر منك المزيد من التقدم والتميز فى التصميمات


اوك شوف التصميم اخر بلون اخر



​


----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)

تصميم جديد غيرو


----------



## Samir poet (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>


*
رووووووعة جميلة جدااااااا جداااااااااااااا بجد روعة خالص عجبتني جداااا *


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> *
> رووووووعة جميلة جدااااااا جداااااااااااااا بجد روعة خالص عجبتني جداااا *


البركة فيك يا استازى الفضل يرجعلك
انت بجدا


----------



## چاكس (14 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>



*تصميم جميل 
تسلم*


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> *تصميم جميل
> تسلم*


*ميرسية اخويا الحبيب
عقبال ما نشوف تصميماتك انت
كمان :heat::heat:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

رااائع بجد التصميم يا سميير انت بقيت محترف يا عم إيه الجمااال ده


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> رااائع بجد التصميم يا سميير انت بقيت محترف يا عم إيه الجمااال ده


ايوة ايوة نوقى عليا انتى
:smi411::smi411:
هههههههههههههههه
اهو بتعمل علشان ابقى مدرس
وادى درس خصوصى
للمدرسين للى مش نفعين يمسكو الدورة دى
وامسكها انا واختنا الملكة هيلانة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع رائع رائع رائع
شكراااااااااا


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> رائع رائع رائع رائع
> شكراااااااااا


شكران بشكرك استازى النهيسى
بجد الرب يباركك
وشكران على التشجيع


----------



## اليعازر (14 نوفمبر 2012)

تصميم جميل

يعطيك العافيه.

.


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> تصميم جميل
> 
> يعطيك العافيه.
> 
> .


اشكرك يا استازى العازر الرب يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدورة وقفت كدا لية 
ساعدونا لله
حسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوى كتيرة
*


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تطبيق التصميم*
*دا على درس اسمو*
*كيفية عمل خلفية*
*ومنتظر ارئيكم*

*




*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

براااافو سميييير
 مستنييت تصميم بقى باللخلفيات دي


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>


 
مميزة فعلا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تطبيق اخر*
*على 50 درجةمئوية*
*هههههههههههه*
*من تطبيق زوووم*
*



*​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ايه ده هو الدرس صعب اوى كده
> ده انا بقول ناخد درس خفيف قبل درس بداية العمر اللى اكيد هيكون قوى ​


*صعبة اووووووى بجداااااااا
كان نفسى فى الفيديو
كمان يبقى صوت للشرح*


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> *الشكل النهائى للتطبيق*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*طبقت بعض الخطوات والباقى مش عارف اعملو*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الدرس فيديو ​
> ممكن تغير اللون الاسود باللون اللى يريحك وكمان اللون الابيض على حسب الصورة اللى بيتم عليها التطبيق ​
> 
> *سؤال للمركزين* ... لو عوزين نعمل نفس التطبيق بس بدل اللون الاسود تكون الصورة نفسها (زى صورة فبرونيا ) نعمل ايه ؟؟؟ ​



*تطبيقي على الدرس  *
​








*
اجابة السؤال : سنقوم بأخذ لير من نفس لير الصورة المراد التصميم عليها   (Background) بدلاً من اللير الاسود (Layer 2)*

*وهذا التطبيق على السؤال 




*
​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> *تطبيقي على الدرس  *
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


*نفس الحكاية معرفتش اطبق الدرس دا*


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2013)

*فينكم يا ناس
*


----------

